# Dream special rooms - now that we see the pictures! ** Index now in Post 7 **



## HallsofVA

** - Update 1/26/11 -  NEW COMPREHENSIVE INDEX to this THREAD started in POST 7 **
Index in Post 7


Now that we've had our first detailed look at the Dream, there are some things that we can confirm.

First, the 9A corner rooms at the back of the ship appear to have 2 medium-sized porthole windows instead of 1 large porthole!  (rooms 5186, 5686, 6186, 6686)




The gray area that breaks up the rooms on Deck 5 aft is a hallway leading to a door that opens out onto a larger than normal verandah area.  We saw good pictures of the door when it was opened the first night, but it is unclear whether the space is open across the various verandah rooms next to it, or whether it is separated off.  (rooms 5188, 5190, 5192 and 5688)




While there does not appear to be any downgrading of rooms at the moment to create "secret verandah rooms" as on the current ships, there definitely appears to be some obstructions to the verandahs at the back, that may lead to some reclassification if enough people complain about the obstructions.  Rooms 7668 and 7170 (cat 5C) appear to have the most obstruction from the pictures, but 9152/9652 (5A), 8164/8662 (5B), 6164/6664 (5D) all have some obstruction overhead as on the current ships (though the deck 6 ones looks really slight.)  In addition, because of the rounded detailing, rooms 9164, 9664, 8176, 8674, 7182, 7680, 6178, 6678, 5180 and 5680 all have some obstructions to the verandah as well, but they are all advertised as metal walled verandahs so probably no adjustment there. 





There are also obstructions on the verandah rooms by the forward portholes as well.  If you look at the following picture, rooms 5524/5024, 7520/7022, 8520/8022, and 9512/9012 all seem to have some obstruction to the verandah, though some is quite slight.  Anyone who books 5024 or 5524 should really complain, since the verandah is seriously obstructed, and that verandah is not extended out as the rest of the 5E verandahs ended up being.





The accessible Cat 4B rooms on Deck 8 (8090/8588 and 8092/8590) appear to have double sized verandahs.  When you look at a picture of the side of the ship, the is a blank where it appears like a room is missing, until you line up the deck plan and see the two accessible rooms there.  This also seems to hold for the accessible room 5552, which is the last verandah room on the left on the picture above.  Assume it will hold true for the accessible rooms on the port side of the ship as well, on decks 8 and 6.  





For those who have asked for it, here's a new indexed picture of the starboard aft part of the Dream:





And the forward part!





Here are the front facing rooms!  





Not labeled, but this shows a clear view of the two royal suites and suite 12000, plus the top of the ship.





And some of the concierge rooms on the port side:


----------



## catzle

You seem to be good at locating rooms. We are in room 8676 and room 8578 do these rooms seem okay with no obstructions?


----------



## discorsner

Thanks for posting these great rooms and comments!

I am really confused.  We are booked in 8188 a verandah in the back.  Is there no separation between us and our neighbors?

Wouldn't that be weird?


----------



## HallsofVA

catzle said:


> You seem to be good at locating rooms. We are in room 8676 and room 8578 do these rooms seem okay with no obstructions?




You can see both of these rooms on the pictures below.  On the first picture posted, 8676 is the third verandah room from the back on deck 8, next to the heavily obstructed (from the picture) 8674, to which it connects.  (In case you wonder which deck is deck 8, count up from the bottom with Deck 5 being the first deck with rooms.)  





For room 8578, look at the picture posted below.  Locate the white space that looks like a missing room.  That is the double wide verandah space I refer to for the accessible rooms in the other post.  The verandah door to the right of the white space is room 8588.  8578 is 5 doors to the right of 8588.


----------



## HallsofVA

discorsner said:


> Thanks for posting these great rooms and comments!
> 
> I am really confused.  We are booked in 8188 a verandah in the back.  Is there no separation between us and our neighbors?
> 
> Wouldn't that be weird?



Take a look at this picture.  There are lots of people standing on your verandah as well as on deck 9 above.  There does not appear to be separation between the verandahs on the very back of the ship, especially when you look at the people standing on Deck 9.


----------



## catzle

So our back aft room seems to be obstruction free and have a plexi glass veranda vs. the solid white wall that was stated when we first booked, it has since been removed from the DCL website. Sounds good to me!!!


----------



## HallsofVA

In honor of the Dream's MV today, I'm repurposing this post to attempt to create a comprehensive index of the information in this thread.  This will be a continuing work in progress, but hopefully we can cut down the amount of time people spend looking for things.  Hopefully I can do 40-60 posts a night, and make some progress slowly but surely.

NOTE - All of the post #s referenced below assume you are viewing from oldest (Post 1) to newest (highest number post), and not in the reverse order.

General links:
Dream Deck Plans - Here's an easy to use one, though accessible cabins may be off.  Interactive Deck Plans

Pictures labeled with stateroom numbers - Aft, front, starboard forward, starboard midship, starboard aft, concierge port forward - Post 1

Accessible rooms - Post 1, 1096, 
Connecting rooms (how to find) - Post 123, 
Noise/Shading - From above Deck 10 (pools, Cabanas, etc.) - Post 127, 134, 
Noise - From below or nearby (nightclubs, theatres, etc.) - 
Porthole - Double - Post 1, 52, 61, 121, 
Porthole - Forward Facing - Post 90, 108, 109, 111, 120, 129, 154, 226, 231, 239, 
Porthole - Sizes - Post 1, 40, 54, 55, 61, 64, 127, 
Verabdah - Aft - Post 127, 140, 172, 
Verandah - Concierge - 99, 101, 102, 118, 127, 
Verandah - Extended - Post 80, 222, 226, 227, 1101, 
Verandah - General - Post 150, 
Verandah - Metal walled - Post 1, 110, 
Verandah - Obstructed - Post 1, 1131, 
Verandah - View of water from room - Post 25, 80, 148, 
Verandah - Railing - Deck 5 & 6 - Post 40, 47, 

Stateroom Categories - Post 182, 
Concierge -
  Royal Suite - (Cat R) - General Pictures - Post 118, 131, 133, 12002 Walt, 12002, 12502 Roy, 12502, 12502, 
  1 BR Suite - (Cat T) - 11016, 11018, 12000, 12000, 12000, 
  Concierge Family Room - (Cat V) - 11010, 12016, 12504, 12504, 

Deluxe Family Oceanview with Verandah - 
 (Cat 4A) - 10582, 10622, 
 (Cat 4B) - 8090, 8092, 8588, 8588, 8588, 8590, 8590, 8644, 
 (Cat 4C) - 7590, 7594, 7596, 7598, 7600, 
 (Cat 4D)

Deluxe Oceanview with Verandah -
 (Cat 5A) - 9012, 9152, 9512, 9652, 10500, 
 (Cat 5B) - 8022, 8164, 8520, 8520, 8578, 8646, 8648, 8662, 8662, 
 (Cat 5C) - 7022, 7022, 7058, 7170, 7520, 7548, 7556, 7568, 7570, 7668
 (Cat 5D) - 6164, 6664
 (Cat 5E) - 5024, 5052, 5052, 5052, 5524, 5524, 5544, 5546, 5546, 5548, 5552, 5552, 5552, 

Deluxe Oceanview with Verandah (*metal walled) -
 (Cat 6A) - 8176, 8188, 8194, 8674, 8674,  8676, 8682, 9164, 9664, 9664, 9666, 9668, 9672, 9674, 10658, 10658, 
 (Cat 6B) - 5192, 5180, 5680, 6178, 6190, 6192, 6192, 6192, 6678, 7182, 7680, 7688, 7690, 7690
 (Cat 6C) (not a real category yet, but appearing on DCL Virtual Deck Plan)Deluxe Oceanview with Verandah -

Deluxe Family Oceanview - 
 (Cat 8A) - General info - Post 126, 5018, 5020, 5022, 5518, 5520, 5522, 5522, 6012, 6014, 6016, 6510, 6512, 6514, 
 (Cat 8B) - 9500, 
 (Cat 8C)
 (Cat 8D) - 5016, 5516, 6010, 6508, 6666. 6668, 

Deluxe Oceanview - 
 (Cat 9A) - 5186, 5686, 6186, 6686 - 2 medium windows - Post 1, 121, Side facing, large portholes - 6008, 6506, 7008, 7506, 8008, 8506 - Post 115, 6008, 6504, 6506, 7006, 7008, 7008, 7504, 7506, 7506, 8006, 8008, 8502, 8502, 8502, 8504, 8504, 8504, 8504, 8504, 8506, 8506, 
 (Cat 9B)

Deluxe Inside - (Cat 10)

Standard Inside - (Cat 11)
  Cat 11B - 7689, 

Rooms to potentially avoid -
 Cat 5E - Heavily obstructed and no extended verandah - 5024 & 5524 - Post 1, 195, 

Other things -
 Aerial view - Post 1
 Aft flagpole - Post 41, 44, 50, 188, 201, 
 Cabanas Food Court - Post 169, 
 Cleaning/maintenance platforms - Post 61, 78, 85, 127, 157, 158, 181, 183, 
 Crew/Officer cabins - Deck 10, 
 Deck 5 aft access door - Post 1, 188, 
 Donald during float out - Post 24
 Float out picture - Post 23,
 Inside Pictures - Post 186, 
 Navigation Wings - Post 77,
 Palo - Post 169, 204, 
 Rainforest Room - Post 202, 
 Senses Spa - Post 73, 85, 202, 
 Side of Ship (Port vs Starboard) - Post 160, 
 Sorcerer Mickey - Post 143, 144, 146,


----------



## discorsner

HallsofVA said:


> Take a look at this picture.  There are lots of people standing on your verandah as well as on deck 9 above.  There does not appear to be separation between the verandahs on the very back of the ship, though they do appear to be separated from the rooms more to the sides.



O Man!  I am not sure if i like that!  

We just switched to 8188 today from another room and we were extremely psyched for our choice.  Now I don't think that I like it.  We haven't had a verandah before and I thought it was going to be a private thing???

Hmmmm..... not sure what to do now.  What do others think?


----------



## HallsofVA

discorsner said:


> O Man!  I am not sure if i like that!
> 
> We just switched to 8188 today from another room and we were extremely psyched for our choice.  Now I don't think that I like it.  We haven't had a verandah before and I thought it was going to be a private thing???
> 
> Hmmmm..... not sure what to do now.  What do others think?



It's really weird, since they show the separation on the deck plans for those rooms.  But it's really hard to see any separation on the pictures I've seen thus far.  Here's a slightly different angle, with some guys standing right in front of 8188, but I'm still not seeing much in the way of separation between 8188 and room 8186 to the left and 8684 to the right.


----------



## Spart02

We are booked in room 10582.  Does anyone know what will be located in the deck above us?  I assumed it was the really expensive suites, but perhaps not...


----------



## KS929

HallsofVA said:


> It's really weird, since they show the separation on the deck plans for those rooms.  But it's really hard to see any separation on the pictures I've seen thus far.  Here's a slightly different angle, with some guys standing right in front of 8188, but I'm still not seeing much in the way of separation between 8188 and room 8186 to the left and 8684 to the right.



Maybe they needed that space for the float-out so that their crew can scatter on the balcony for look out and that they might add dividers later? 

I hear ya discorsner we have that room too..


----------



## HallsofVA

Spart02 said:


> We are booked in room 10582.  Does anyone know what will be located in the deck above us?  I assumed it was the really expensive suites, but perhaps not...



You're just under the back edge of the Donald pool, or perhaps the space between the Donald and Mickey pools.


----------



## Dizzyworld

Could it be if those rooms are connecting rooms, they wanted to give them a shared balcony? 
I wouldn't like it either.


----------



## Spart02

Thanks so much for your help....does anyone happen to know if it would be loud with a pool above us, and if so...how late are they open?  We are wondering if we would be better going a floor down...but really like the idea of being as high as we can get!


----------



## LuvsBlueDiamonds

The balconies have to have dividers... they're just not open. When you look at the pics of the side of the ship the dividers aren't open either. Check the one of Donald walking.

There's no way DCL would give us extra balcony space (without charging) or expect us to share with our neighbors. That would cause WW3.


----------



## KS929

yea I don't think ALL of the verandahs have dividers yet maybe for maintenance while the ship is still under construction


----------



## discorsner

KS929 said:


> yea I don't think ALL of the verandahs have dividers yet maybe for maintenance while the ship is still under construction



Good point.  It looks like they are still painting the railing back there.  Maybe they haven't put all the dividers in because it is easier to go out there and work with being able to walk back and forth?

Just a hope/guess. lol.


----------



## KS929

discorsner said:


> Good point.  It looks like they are still painting the railing back there.  Maybe they haven't put all the dividers in because it is easier to go out there and work with being able to walk back and forth?
> 
> Just a hope/guess. lol.



I guess lol I mean on the pic where Donald was walking  around the balcony, those didn't have any dividers on the deck he was in Maybe they haven't installed the divider that could be opened. They've only installed the permanent ones because it's part of the structure?


----------



## truck1

Might be a weight issue. The ship can only draw so much water, before she sits too deep to transit the river. They may seem light, when we use them, but add a feww hundred toegther and the weight adds up quick. Also, they may get put on while in wet dock, or after her return from the north sea. Id be willing to bet that there is no furniture onboard yet, or tables ( at least not all of them) in the dining rooms etc. That will prob get put on after her return from the sea trials.


----------



## nettii




----------



## discorsner

KS929 said:


> I guess lol I mean on the pic where Donald was walking  around the balcony, those didn't have any dividers on the deck he was in Maybe they haven't installed the divider that could be opened. They've only installed the permanent ones because it's part of the structure?



I don't think I saw the Donald pic!  Where can I find that one?


----------



## goingsouth

I was considering cat 4d, deck 6 midship- do you think that views of the water will be obscured in any way by the life boats?

joanne


----------



## yogibigdog




----------



## KS929

discorsner said:


> I don't think I saw the Donald pic!  Where can I find that one?



here


----------



## truck1

goingsouth said:


> I was considering cat 4d, deck 6 midship- do you think that views of the water will be obscured in any way by the life boats?
> 
> joanne



From what I noticed, and asked if anyone else noticed the difference in the design of the 2 classes, Im going to go with a yes. On the Magic class you can look staright down to the water. I was just on the Magic 2 weeks ago. On the Dream class, the verandahs seem to be recessed in to the sides of the ship, and when you look down now, it looks like youll see the tops of the lifeboats.Not the water rushing by. Youll still be able to see the water, just not straight down, though well have to wait for the first cruisers to come back and answer the question.


----------



## theOCdisney

Yikes!! I see my cabin, but no divider.  I did not sign up for a public balcony.  I sure hope they are putting in dividers.  I know on some Princess ships there are cabins that open up onto the promenade deck.  But it is disclosed that the balcony is public.  I like to eat my breakfast on the balcony, but don't want it to be a pajama party.

Love the *partial* solid wall.  I would have to believe that since Disney was so diligent in disclosing the solid wall, they certainly would have disclosed a public/shared balcony.

Thanks to everyone for posting pictures.


----------



## KingRichard

Great pics and explanations of what we are looking at.

As others have posted I sure lots of things will be added very quickly in wet dock.

I'm sure that the dry doc is expensive and they want it out of there asap so they can start building the next big ship.

Also great point about keeping the tonnage low to get it down river.


----------



## dursin

I don't think anyone has anything to worry about.  The description for the rooms state "This stateroom comfortably fits 3 or 4much more space than is found in our standard stateroomsand includes a queen-size bed with underneath storage, convertible sofa, wall pull-down bed in most, split bath and *private balcony*."


----------



## mks001

yogibigdog said:


>



Fantastic picture - can you post larger size?  Would make a great wallpaper.


----------



## KingRichard

So deck 10 in under the overhangs is what I get from the plans and what everyone has posted?


----------



## KingRichard

mks001 said:


> Fantastic picture - can you post larger size?  Would make a great wallpaper.



That was a great idea!

Just did it for mine. lol


----------



## kutchyone

Thanks for all the insight and photos.  Interested in the extra large category 9A's forward NOT designated as handicap.  Any idea what the story is with 7006/7504 and 8006/8504?


----------



## jdybnsn

Another thing ...are the lower level concierge balconies,the ones that form part of the over-the-sea curved area on the sides (at the front of the ship), semi enclosed ? 
They look like they have a perspex roof over them - and do you think their extended balcony areas will make the rooms dark inside (have also though about the same issue for the large conceirge balcony right at the front of the ship, ie the one between the royal suites.


----------



## Kanga1

Which aft stateroom do you guys think would be the better...Deck 6 or Deck 7?


----------



## js

We are booked in aft 6X90 connecting to 6X92, I put an X since I know they are aft and know it is 90 and 92 but really don't know what number comes after the first 6, maybe 6 maybe 1.
Can anyone PLEASE tell me where is this deck?
Is it right above Mickey? I can't tell which rooms they are although I know one of them is next to the "gray" space that is now a door (I think) that we have all been discussing.
Do I have a partially blocked view?
Thank you VERY much!


----------



## abitagirl916

KS929 said:


> here



Also, notice in this picture with Donald that not all of the railings are up yet.  So I assume they will still be working on railings and dividers.


----------



## mistyandbenjamin

Deck 6 is the outermost deck.  Deck 5 is right above Mickey.  Cabin 6192 is the outermost aft deck in the middle.  The obstruction might be the flagpole/antenna thing.  I would say deck 6 is better than 7.  Deck seven is terraced back quite a bit and when you look down you will see deck 6.  When you look down from deck 6 you will see the mickey and the water below.  Just my guess. We are booked in 6192 on the Fantasy.


----------



## js

mistyandbenjamin said:


> Deck 6 is the outermost deck.  Deck 5 is right above Mickey.  Cabin 6192 is the outermost aft deck in the middle.  The obstruction might be the flagpole/antenna thing.  I would say deck 6 is better than 7.  Deck seven is terraced back quite a bit and when you look down you will see deck 6.  When you look down from deck 6 you will see the mickey and the water below.  Just my guess. We are booked in 6192 on the Fantasy.



Thank you.  I will look again.


----------



## js

When you look at Deck 6 aft 6190 looks like there is anohter "fence" rounded going inside from the balcony, possibly to keep people away from the flagpole?
I hope that flag doesn't whip around all night, I am a light sleeper that likes to keep the balcony door open...hhhmmmm......


----------



## mistyandbenjamin

js said:


> When you look at Deck 6 aft 6190 looks like there is anohter "fence" rounded going inside from the balcony, possibly to keep people away from the flagpole?
> I hope that flag doesn't whip around all night, I am a light sleeper that likes to keep the balcony door open...hhhmmmm......



There is a clear plexiglass railing that is vertical  around the back of the boat.  Then there is the more decorative slanted railing that is easily visible.  The inner railing is necessary because children could easily climb the slanted railing and would not hold anyone on the boat.  Scissors would take care of the flag.  Just Kidding!

Some other things I noticed:
The foreward corner cabins have one porthole that is salnted toward the sky.  Not a great veiw for me.

The aft double porthole cabins also slant up toward the sky and have a ledge and railing impeding any veiw you might get.

I love looking out my porthole and seeing the water down below.  It seems the only perfect place to do this is the deck 2 porthole cabins.  But the question is how big are thise portholes and are there 1 or 2?


----------



## justmestace

js said:


> When you look at Deck 6 aft 6190 looks like there is anohter "fence" rounded going inside from the balcony, possibly to keep people away from the flagpole?
> I hope that flag doesn't whip around all night, I am a light sleeper that likes to keep the balcony door open...hhhmmmm......


 

That's what it looks like, to keep people from the flagpole.
On the Magic and Wonder, access to the flagpole is on Deck 5 aft...another one of those areas that are "grey".  There is a crew stateroom down there, with a nice sized balcony.  Years ago, I'd been told it was the Cruise Director's room, but on my last cruise, I had the HC room just above it, and it wasn't the CD's room. A few of the CM's had a party out there one night.

Anyway.....point being.....and this will make you feel somewhat better....the grey area on the back of the Dream, where there is just a door going outside....that will be a crew area where they can go put the flag up in the morning and put it back down. So yes, they do take it down every night.

And yes.....so far, they have not added the balcony dividers...probably because it's easier for the workmen to paint, etc, and go back and forth, without having to go through the staterooms to do it.


----------



## js

justmestace said:


> That's what it looks like, to keep people from the flagpole.
> 
> Anyway.....point being.....and this will make you feel somewhat better....the grey area on the back of the Dream, where there is just a door going outside....that will be a crew area where they can go put the flag up in the morning and put it back down. So yes, they do take it down every night.



Thank you...sooo.....will the crew member be coming on "my" balcony each night and day???


----------



## justmestace

js said:


> Thank you...sooo.....will the crew member be coming on "my" balcony each night and day???


 
Only yet another "guess" but I imagine that the divider will go up far enough that you will never be disturbed. DCL wouldn't do that to anyone.

Guaranteed, however they work it, you'll probably never see the person, and they will take it down at night. I think there's some kind of law that they have to do that...take it down.


----------



## Kanga1

Look at the stateroom directly behind the flagpole aft. (#6192)  Do you think that would be a great verandah or a terrible one?


----------



## LuvsBlueDiamonds

I say we claim the flag as our Little Souvenier. Anyone remember that?!


----------



## discorsner

LuvsBlueDiamonds said:


> I say we claim the flag as our Little Souvenier. Anyone remember that?!



Yep!  Love my kiddos but don't want any more "little souveniers"!


----------



## justmestace

Kanga1 said:


> Look at the stateroom directly behind the flagpole aft. (#6192) Do you think that would be a great verandah or a terrible one?


 


The good thing about it is that it's deeper than the verandahs on starboard and port sides, and it looks like it will have both shade and sun....which is a huge plus for those aft rooms.

The only thing I can see about those rooms on Deck 6 is that I just noticed the "double" wood handrail....not clear enough to really tell, but it looks like they've made some kind of walkway space for crew to reach the flagpole.  Like I said above, DCL has "magic" and there will probably never be a time when you'd see the CM....but those rooms might lose a little square footage because of the double railing.


----------



## js

Kanga1 said:


> Look at the stateroom directly behind the flagpole aft. (#6192)  Do you think that would be a great verandah or a terrible one?



Not sure, but I can tell you I have 6190 and 6192 booked on my points, not solid wall and on a cruise, so either way, I will be very happy  BUT, I would also like to know about the dividers on the back (although we are connecting so hope we can open up the dividers) but I am now VERY interested in this flagpole


----------



## dahuffy

We're booked in #8502 on the Fantasy,which is on the front of the ship. Can't quite tell where it is.


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

js said:


> When you look at Deck 6 aft 6190 looks like there is anohter "fence" rounded going inside from the balcony, possibly to keep people away from the flagpole?
> I hope that flag doesn't whip around all night, I am a light sleeper that likes to keep the balcony door open...hhhmmmm......



They only fly the flag off of the Jack Staff (the flag pole on the back of the ship) when in port. It's always the Bahamas flag as it's the port it's registered in.


----------



## justmestace

dahuffy said:


> We're booked in #8502 on the Fantasy,which is on the front of the ship. Can't quite tell where it is.


 

I still haven't seen any good shots of the front, Deb. Maybe tomorrow on the Meyer Werft webcam we can see it better.


----------



## kay1864

HallsofVA said:


> First, the 9A corner rooms at the back of the ship appear to have 2 large porthole windows!  (rooms 5186, 5686, 6186, 6686)


Interesting.  Exactly as DCL told me via email back in April.  

Good on ya DCL!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

HallsofVA, can you help me find our cabin?  We are in 7600.  Using the info you provided about rooms 8588/8590, and looking at a deck plan, I can see that we are down below 4 cabins to the left I think.  If I go straight down from the blank wall and then count left (counting the room with a light on as #1, do I count 4 rooms or 3 rooms?  I am slighly confused by the blank wall.  

I know this seems silly, but I would love to try and figure it out and show the kids!


----------



## kay1864

mistyandbenjamin said:


> I love looking out my porthole and seeing the water down below.  It seems the only perfect place to do this is the deck 2 porthole cabins.  But the question is how big are thise portholes and are there 1 or 2?


From all indications they are the same size as the other OV cabins--one big porthole.  No "two small porthole" cabins as there are on deck 1 of the Magic/Wonder.

The "smaller porthole" cabins you see on the Dream are for crew--no deck 1 cabins are visible on the deck plans.


----------



## lbuher

We are on deck 2, and it looks like those portholes are a good bit smaller than the others? I'd much rather have one than two teeny tiny ones, but I'm a LITTLE disappointed that the one is as small as it is. That's OK.... any oceanview is better than none at all, and I really would've been ok with the virtual porthole, too!


----------



## ccsmith312

We are in 12016, I'm assuming that's deck 12, but I don't know how to find it on the boat.  I keep counting and it's not coming out right.  I think our room is towards the front of the ship, maybe that's why I can't tell.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Fatima1922

lbuher said:


> We are on deck 2, and it looks like those portholes are a good bit smaller than the others? I'd much rather have one than two teeny tiny ones, but I'm a LITTLE disappointed that the one is as small as it is. That's OK.... any oceanview is better than none at all, and I really would've been ok with the virtual porthole, too!



I feel the same way you do!  I booked thinking I would have the same larger porthole as I had before.


----------



## HappyGilmore

ccsmith312 said:


> We are in 12016, I'm assuming that's deck 12, but I don't know how to find it on the boat.  I keep counting and it's not coming out right.  I think our room is towards the front of the ship, maybe that's why I can't tell.  Any thoughts?



Your room hasn't been added to the ship yet as it is heavy and hangs off the side of the ship right underneath the AquaDuck. J/lk lol


----------



## KingRichard

ccsmith312 said:


> We are in 12016, I'm assuming that's deck 12, but I don't know how to find it on the boat.  I keep counting and it's not coming out right.  I think our room is towards the front of the ship, maybe that's why I can't tell.  Any thoughts?



If you look at the 3rd pic in the first post you will see deck 11 is the one that overhangs(with all the glass) and deck 11 is set back above that.


----------



## HallsofVA

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> HallsofVA, can you help me find our cabin?  We are in 7600.  Using the info you provided about rooms 8588/8590, and looking at a deck plan, I can see that we are down below 4 cabins to the left I think.  If I go straight down from the blank wall and then count left (counting the room with a light on as #1, do I count 4 rooms or 3 rooms?  I am slightly confused by the blank wall.
> 
> I know this seems silly, but I would love to try and figure it out and show the kids!



Look at the picture of the side of the ship where I talk about the h/c rooms on deck 8.  The door to the left of the space that looks like a missing room on Deck 8 is room 8590.  From the deck plans it look like that room is above 7594, which is the room with the light on.  From 7594, your room 7600 should be three doors to the left (7596, 7598, 7600).


----------



## HallsofVA

I posted this in the corner room thread, but thought I'd repost here so it's all in one place.

Here's a good picture of the front side of the ship.




Can I mention first just how large these porthole windows are?  Take a close look.  The portholes are almost the same size as the verandah windows/doors.  They are going to be quite large compared to the existing portholes!

The top row of portholes has 7 portholes, but there are only 6 porthole rooms on the deckplan.  The top right porthole looks like it falls into the gray space next to room 9500.  

The second row of portholes is Deck 8.  The far right porthole on Deck 8 looks like room 8506/8008.  The space next to it should be room 8504/8006, one of the corner rooms.  

The third row of portholes is Deck 7, and the far right porthole on the third row from the top is 7506/7008.  The space next to that window should be the corner room 7504/7006.

Deck 6, which I assume is the fourth row of portholes in the picture, has 8 windows.  There are 5 rooms (3 8A rooms (6510/6012, 6512/6014, 6514/6016), 1 8D room (6508/6010), and 1 9A room (6506/6008)) that should all have side portholes.  We'd previously heard that the 8A rooms would have 2 windows each, and that seems to be the case from the picture!  Assuming the 9A (6506/6008) and 8D (6508/6010) rooms have 1 window each, then that leaves 6 windows for 3 8A rooms.  The space to the right of the last porthole should be room 6504, a corner room.

Deck 5 is the last row of portholes, and the 7 portholes lines up with the 3 8A rooms with 2 portholes each (5518/5018, 5520/5020 and 5522/5022) and 1 8D room (5516/5016)on that deck.  You can see that the 8A rooms have 2 portholes since it appears that room 5518 has a light on, and you can see the light glowing through the 2nd window as well.


----------



## hilltopper72

We are in 6188 for the 7/10/11 cruise on the Dream. From the picture here, in post # 5,  it looks like there is no wall on the left side looking at the last sliding glass doors on Deck 6 left- there is a large inside roon next to us with 2 Portholes but from the picture here we can stroll quite a ways to the left. Maybe a upcoming special veranda?  Who knows but we are stoked to have this aft balcony.  Charlie


----------



## kay1864

lbuher said:


> We are on deck 2, and it looks like those portholes are a good bit smaller than the others? I'd much rather have one than two teeny tiny ones, but I'm a LITTLE disappointed that the one is as small as it is.


Deck 2 is the second from the bottom in the picture below.  Same size portholes as the rest of the ship.

Deck 1 (crew) are the smaller portholes underneath.


----------



## HallsofVA

kay1864 said:


> Deck 2 is the second from the bottom in the picture below.  Same size portholes as the rest of the ship.
> 
> Deck 1 (crew) are the smaller portholes underneath.



I actually have to agree with the other poster, that the Deck 2 portholes, do seem quite a bit smaller than the other portholes.  I posted a picture above, where it appears the forward portholes are almost the same size as the verandah doors/windows, taking up most of the end of the room.  However, from the picture posted, the large portholes in the dark part of the ship appear to be Deck 3, the smaller portholes under them appear to be deck 2, and the row of tiny portholes in pairs looks like Deck 1.  So, while the 9B rooms on Deck 2 don't appear to have the two small portholes as on the current ships, they do seem to have much smaller portholes than the rest of the oceanview rooms do.


----------



## lbuher

kay1864 said:


> Deck 2 is the second from the bottom in the picture below.  Same size portholes as the rest of the ship.
> 
> Deck 1 (crew) are the smaller portholes underneath.



No, the portholes on Deck 2 are DEFINITELY smaller than the portholes on the decks above!


----------



## HallsofVA

lbuher said:


> No, the portholes on Deck 2 are DEFINITELY smaller than the portholes on the decks above!



I agree!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

HallsofVA said:


> Look at the picture of the side of the ship where I talk about the h/c rooms on deck 8.  The door to the left of the space that looks like a missing room on Deck 8 is room 8590.  From the deck plans it look like that room is above 7594, which is the room with the light on.  From 7594, your room 7600 should be three doors to the left (7596, 7598, 7600).



Thank you!  It sure is fun to locate your room!


----------



## ppiew

In looking at the corner photo, it appears that the Royal Suite on deck 12 has a large white ladder obstruction.  what gives with that??


----------



## Paragd911

LuvsBlueDiamonds said:


> I say we claim the flag as our Little Souvenier. Anyone remember that?!



yes i do!!  Disney Cruise Line "Little Souvenir" Commercial 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHrSX0gHX_8


----------



## Tweet

Does anyone know why the verandahs look some much longer on the rooms next to the lifeboats? I have tried my hardest and can not figure out why our rooms looks different. We are in 5662. If anyone can help that would be great!  Thanks!


----------



## HallsofVA

Tweet said:


> Does anyone know why the verandahs look some much longer on the rooms next to the lifeboats? I have tried my hardest and can not figure out why our rooms looks different. We are in 5662. If anyone can help that would be great!  Thanks!



I'm not sure what you mean by the verandahs looking longer?  5662 is the 2nd of the verandahs to the right of the porthole rooms on Deck 5, which is the lowest row of portholes shown.  It connects to 5664, which is the room right next to the portholes, and you can see how there is currently little or no separation between those connecting rooms at the moment.  The Deck 5 verandahs look slightly different at the moment, as it appears that they haven't installed the railing yet.  I assume the railing will be the same as the deck above, but who knows.





If you're looking at a deck plan, it does appear that the verandahs on deck 5 are slightly smaller in print than the ones on Deck 6, but I assume that is just give the difference in scale between the two decks and how they are shown on paper (at least at the pdf deck plan I've been looking at.)


----------



## justmestace

ppiew said:


> In looking at the corner photo, it appears that the Royal Suite on deck 12 has a large white ladder obstruction. what gives with that??


 


I'm sure that's temporary....just there for painting or cleaning windows or something.


----------



## HallsofVA

HallsofVA said:


> Here's a good picture of the front side of the ship.



I went back to look at this picture, given the post asking about the ladder, and realized that we have a great shot of the Rainforest Room in this picture!

The curved section on the forward right side of the ship on Deck 11 is the Rainforest Room in the Senses spa.  It's all lit up in the picture!  From the deck plan, the rainforest room also includes the little flat area to the right of the curved section where the two little lights are.  To the left of the curved rainforest room, the lit area that extends out of the picture is the Fitness Room.

This is one part where the left side of the ship doesn't match the right side, as the left side opposite the rainforest room is Cat T and V concierge rooms.

To the right of the rainforest room, and extending to the back edge of the Navigation wings is the Couples Villa.  There should be a matching Couples Villa on the left side of the ship as well.

Above the Couples Villa and extending to the front of the ship is the Royal Suite (12502/12002).  The Cat V room 12504 seems to take up the space above the right side of the rainforest room where the wall is flat (not curved) (where the two little lights are.)  Of course, this is right where the white ladder is at the moment, so hopefully it's a temporary thing as suggested by another poster.


----------



## charlottebetty

Can anyone tell me if room 9668 or 9666 has an obstructed view I can't work out which cabins they are.I think I might be looking on the wrong deck.


----------



## KingRichard

Whats with the 2 rooms that stick way out at the front of the ship?

I wouldn't want one of those rooms right next to it. Deck 10

They will have a great view of the beds in the rooms.


----------



## Tweet

I was looking at a different picture. Do you think the life boats will be in our way standing on the verandah?


----------



## HallsofVA

KingRichard said:


> Whats with the 2 rooms that stick way out at the front of the ship?
> 
> I wouldn't want one of those rooms right next to it. Deck 10
> 
> They will have a great view of the beds in the rooms.



Are you asking about the wings that stick out on either side of the ship on Deck 10 (with small amounts extending onto Deck 9 and 11 space?)  I assume those are the navigation wings that are used by the captain and crew when docking the ship.  They have openings in the floor that allow them to look straight down at the water/dock as they are parking the ship.  They exist on the current ships, though they aren't glass enclosed.


----------



## HallsofVA

charlottebetty said:


> Can anyone tell me if room 9668 or 9666 has an obstructed view I can't work out which cabins they are.I think I might be looking on the wrong deck.



Look at this picture:





9668 is the last verandah room of the three to the left on the top row of porthole rooms, and 9666 is the verandah room next to it in the middle of the three.  The room right next to the portholes (9664) appears to be quite obstructed from the picture, both from the rounded detailing, and from the cleaning platform currently positioned above it, but your two rooms appear fine.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

HallsofVA said:


> Look at this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



so... 6668 would be the 2nd row from the bottom of this pic and the 1st porthole from the left??   Thanks!
Do you think this would be a good room??


----------



## HallsofVA

Tweet said:


> I was looking at a different picture. Do you think the life boats will be in our way standing on the verandah?



I'm not sure if it'll be lifeboats in your way, or just the width of the ship or the white metal detailing that covers the top of Deck 4.  It may depend on what the top of the wide bump out on the ship looks like.  If you look at this picture, you can see where the ship sticks out significantly below Deck 5.  
From this angle, it's hard to imagine what you'd see from the verandah looking down other than the white bumpout.  The second picture gives you a slightly better idea of how far it bumps out.

Here's a curious thought, though.  I wonder if they will extend the verandahs for the Deck 5 rooms that you are asking about, that fall above the Deck 4 bumpouts, to closer to the edge of the bumpouts.  At first I assumed they wouldn't since that's not how it's shown on the deck plans, but if you look closely at the Deck 5 rooms in the 1st picture below, you see some things that stick out from the side and extend over the verandah.  I assume that will be a support for the dividers between the verandahs.  If the supports extend out that far, then perhaps the verandahs will extend out pretty far as well.


----------



## HallsofVA

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> so... 6668 would be the 2nd row from the bottom of this pic and the 1st porthole from the left??   Thanks!
> Do you think this would be a good room??



6668 is the 2nd row from the bottom, and not the 1st porthole on the right (6666) but the 2nd porthole from the right.  

Looks like a good room to me.  You have staterooms above and below you, so noise should be reasonable, and you are convenient to the aft elevators.  In addition, rather than having rooms directly across from you, you have the hallway that leads to the inside rooms that are across from the rooms on the other side of the ship.  The only variable is we don't know what the gray space is that starts across the hall from your room.  But other than that, I'd take that room except that it's a connecting room to 6666.


----------



## Kanga1

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> so... 6668 would be the 2nd row from the bottom of this pic and the 1st porthole from the left??   Thanks!
> Do you think this would be a good room??



6668 is actually the 2nd porthole counting left of the verandahs.  We are booked in 6670 right next door.  I think these are going to be GREAT rooms!


----------



## charlottebetty

Thank you so much HallsofVA.   I was worried I'd have to try and change the rooms.


----------



## gydell

8504 anyone?


----------



## HallsofVA

I found this picture on Andreas' site that shows a closer view of the top forward rooms.  As mentioned in my previous post, the curved section that is lit up on Deck 11 is the Senses Rainforest.  It extends beyond the curved section to the ladder/cleaning platform on the right.  

The Couple's Villa is the space to the right of the cleaning platform extending up to the back edge of the navigation wing.

Cat V room 12504 should be the verandah that's visible behind the top of the cleaning platform.  The space to the right of the cleaning platform on Deck 12 is the start of the Royal Suite.  On this picture, you can see how the verandah for the Royal Suite is protected by angled Plexiglas that extends up to the top of the doors/windows, which hopefully addresses the concern that it would be too windy to use when the ship is moving.  







HallsofVA said:


> I went back to look at this picture, given the post asking about the ladder, and realized that we have a great shot of the Rainforest Room in this picture!
> 
> The curved section on the forward right side of the ship on Deck 11 is the Rainforest Room in the Senses spa.  It's all lit up in the picture!  From the deck plan, the rainforest room also includes the little flat area to the right of the curved section where the two little lights are.  To the left of the curved rainforest room, the lit area that extends out of the picture is the Fitness Room.
> 
> This is one part where the left side of the ship doesn't match the right side, as the left side opposite the rainforest room is Cat T and V concierge rooms.
> 
> To the right of the rainforest room, and extending to the back edge of the Navigation wings is the Couples Villa.  There should be a matching Couples Villa on the left side of the ship as well.
> 
> Above the Couples Villa and extending to the front of the ship is the Royal Suite (12502/12002).  The Cat V room 12504 seems to take up the space above the right side of the rainforest room where the wall is flat (not curved) (where the two little lights are.)  Of course, this is right where the white ladder is at the moment, so hopefully it's a temporary thing as suggested by another poster.


----------



## HallsofVA

gydell said:


> 8504 anyone?



This was mentioned in my post about the corner rooms, but you can also see it in the picture in the post after yours (above this post).  
Deck 8 is the second row of portholes from the top.  8506 is the first porthole on the right side of the picture.  8504 is the white space to the right of that porthole, wrapping around to the front where it has a forward facing porthole.


----------



## ranidayz

Just wondering if you have any idea if rooms 8000 and 8002 are normal rooms or different?  They look wider on the deck plans, but I can't tell if they have a large porthole or two little ones...or if they're connecting for that matter. And I don't know if I'm ready to make the jump to the forward of the ship...


----------



## HallsofVA

I've been answering questions and offering guesses, but now I need your help.  Look at the picture below.  On Deck 10, which is the row of verandah rooms above the top row of porthole rooms, there are three verandah rooms at the very front, right behind the navigational wings and under the couple's villa.  On the deck plan I'm looking at this is gray space forward of room 10500.  The two rooms to the right of 10500 have different verandah doors from the rest of them, with a small window at the top of a solid looking door.  Are these officer or crew rooms?


----------



## gydell

HallsofVA said:


> This was mentioned in my post about the corner rooms, but you can also see it in the picture in the post after yours (above this post).
> Deck 8 is the second row of portholes from the top.  8506 is the first porthole on the right side of the picture.  8504 is the white space to the right of that porthole, wrapping around to the front where it has a forward facing porthole.



Thanks!


----------



## HallsofVA

ranidayz said:


> Just wondering if you have any idea if rooms 8000 and 8002 are normal rooms or different?  They look wider on the deck plans, but I can't tell if they have a large porthole or two little ones...or if they're connecting for that matter. And I don't know if I'm ready to make the jump to the forward of the ship...



We don't have any great shots of the front of the ship, but we confirmed while they were building it that each room would have its own single porthole.  Since they covered over those portholes with a cosmetic or streamlining layer of Plexiglas, it's hard to say how they compare to the other portholes.  Those rooms may look slightly longer than other rooms, but the portholes across the front of the ship appeared to be evenly placed from what I recall.

Here's a shot of the front showing the Plexiglas facing that covers and obscures the front portholes from view.


----------



## kaseyC

It looks like the 2 Cat. T's and 2 Cat V's on deck 12 above the Spa bump out on deck 11 will have deeper balconies than most of the others on Deck 12.  I guess we can expect the same on the other side of the ship.


----------



## Harlemgirl720

HallsofVA said:


> Take a look at this picture.  There are lots of people standing on your verandah as well as on deck 9 above.  There does not appear to be separation between the verandahs on the very back of the ship, especially when you look at the people standing on Deck 9.



so is it safe to say that deck 10 is the deck unoccupied?  I am in room 10664 which is one of the rooms near the middle.


----------



## KingRichard

HallsofVA said:


> I've been answering questions and offering guesses, but now I need your help.  Look at the picture below.  On Deck 10, which is the row of verandah rooms above the top row of porthole rooms, there are three verandah rooms at the very front, right behind the navigational wings and under the couple's villa.  On the deck plan I'm looking at this is grey space forward of room 10500.  The two rooms to the right of 10500 have different verandah doors from the rest of them, with a small window at the top of a solid looking door.  Are these officer or crew rooms?



I would say yes!

As I posted about these rooms there would zero privacy in these rooms. I hadn't noticed the solid doors until you pointed them out.

I guess we could try and book them and see what happens. LOL

Edit: If you look at the deck plan, it is grayed out and about 3 rooms wide!


----------



## HallsofVA

kaseyC said:


> It looks like the 2 Cat. T's and 2 Cat V's on deck 12 above the Spa bump out on deck 11 will have deeper balconies than most of the others on Deck 12.  I guess we can expect the same on the other side of the ship.



Yes, that is what it looks like despite it appearing to stop on the deck plans.  Funny too that the verandah dividers seem quite large and complete, even the dividers that separate the connecting rooms.  Kind of neat that the track that the little platform rides on curves around the windows as well.  



Harlemgirl720 said:


> so is it safe to say that deck 10 is the deck unoccupied?  I am in room 10664 which is one of the rooms near the middle.



Yes, from the picture you're looking at, there isn't anyone on Deck 10 aft.  Room 10664 is one of the rooms in the middle where it dips in at the back.



KingRichard said:


> I would say yes!
> 
> As I posted about these rooms there would zero privacy in these rooms. I hadn't noticed the solid doors until you pointed them out.
> 
> I guess we could try and book them and see what happens. LOL
> 
> Edit: If you look at the deck plan, it is grayed out and about 3 rooms wide!



Were you saying zero privacy because you could see them from the nav platform?


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

HallsofVA said:


> 6668 is the 2nd row from the bottom, and not the 1st porthole on the right (6666) but the 2nd porthole from the right.
> 
> Looks like a good room to me.  You have staterooms above and below you, so noise should be reasonable, and you are convenient to the aft elevators.  In addition, rather than having rooms directly across from you, you have the hallway that leads to the inside rooms that are across from the rooms on the other side of the ship.  The only variable is we don't know what the grey space is that starts across the hall from your room.  But other than that, I'd take that room except that it's a connecting room to 6666.



thanks!!   Should I try to get a room that doesn't connect to another room?  (I guess it would be nice to save that for someone who needs the connecting rooms...)   

The prices went up this week... did anyone notice?


----------



## HallsofVA

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> thanks!!   Should I try to get a room that doesn't connect to another room?  (I guess it would be nice to save that for someone who needs the connecting rooms...)
> 
> The prices went up this week... did anyone notice?



On the Dream/Fantasy, it's very hard to find a room that doesn't connect!  I had to study the deckplan in detail to make a list of the rooms that don't connect that represent my first choice rooms.  We actually went with an 8C room on the Fantasy only because there were no 8D aft rooms that don't connect.  You'll be fine with the room you have.


----------



## budbeerlady

Thanks for the pictures!!!! It really helped to see our room as we are the 1st veranda on the 5th floor after the port holes toward the back. Seems to be less obstruction than some of the other higher floors.


----------



## kaseyC

HallsofVA said:


> Yes, that is what it looks like despite it appearing to stop on the deck plans.  Funny too that the verandah dividers seem quite large and complete, even the dividers that separate the connecting rooms.  Kind of neat that the track that the little platform rides on curves around the windows as well.



The verandah dividers do look pretty solid. 

What do you think about the verandahs of the Cat. T's and Vs on deck 11 on the port side of the ship?  From the few pictures we have seen of that side, it looks like it may have the same type of enclosure as the spa side.  I don't think I would be too thrilled with an enclosed, covered verandah considering the rates DCL charges for it's suites.


----------



## HallsofVA

kaseyC said:


> The verandah dividers do look pretty solid.
> 
> What do you think about the verandahs of the Cat. T's and Vs on deck 11 on the port side of the ship?  From the few pictures we have seen of that side, it looks like it may have the same type of enclosure as the spa side.  I don't think I would be too thrilled with an enclosed, covered verandah considering the rates DCL charges for it's suites.



We need to find a good clear picture of the port side, to look at the concierge verandahs on both Decks 11 and 12.  It's too hard to see from the pictures I've downloaded.  It looks like they go all the way out to the curved edge, but it does also look like they are more enclosed than normal verandahs.

Here's a picture that remorse posted in the other thread.  From this picture, it appears that there is some opening to the verandahs on the port side.


----------



## AlexandNessa

HallsofVA said:


> We need to find a good clear picture of the port side, to look at the concierge verandahs on both Decks 11 and 12.  It's too hard to see from the pictures I've downloaded.  It looks like they go all the way out to the curved edge, but it does also look like they are more enclosed than normal verandahs.



I was reading this thread hoping to find this info.    The bump out interests me.  We are in 11002 for our Dream B2B.  I have looked on the deckplans, and it looks like it is on the bump out, but I have no idea if the verandah is in fact deeper or if it is enclosed.  Hmmmm....


----------



## kaseyC

HallsofVA said:


> We need to find a good clear picture of the port side, to look at the concierge verandahs on both Decks 11 and 12.  It's too hard to see from the pictures I've downloaded.  It looks like they go all the way out to the curved edge, but it does also look like they are more enclosed than normal verandahs.



From the picture you just posted it looks like the same as the spa side.  It has that enclosed  Solarium look - covered top, open in the middle and closed bottom.  Definitely, looks like the verandahs are extended all the way to the curve which will be nice.


----------



## HallsofVA

AlexandNessa said:


> I was reading this thread hoping to find this info.    The bump out interests me.  We are in 11002 for our Dream B2B.  I have looked on the deckplans, and it looks like it is on the bump out, but I have no idea if the verandah is in fact deeper or if it is enclosed.  Hmmmm....



Take a look at the picture I added to my post above.  The concierge rooms are in the bump out and continuing down the first half of the ship, and you can see that there is an opening to the verandahs, though it does appear that they have roofs to them as well.  What we can't really see is what is right behind the glass, and whether the space is all sectioned out into private verandahs, or opened up into a common/shared opening.


----------



## dawne577

We have aft balcony 6192 reserved - wondering whether the flag staff will be a problem? Also, there is a gray area on the deck plan next to this balcony(above deck 5 exterior access door) and adjacent to 6690 that could increase the size of one or both of these balconies. I noticed the same on deck 7. I'm assuming the access door on deck 5 is how the crew will get to the flag pole.


----------



## gydell

HallsofVA said:


> We need to find a good clear picture of the port side, to look at the concierge verandahs on both Decks 11 and 12.  It's too hard to see from the pictures I've downloaded.  It looks like they go all the way out to the curved edge, but it does also look like they are more enclosed than normal verandahs.
> 
> Here's a picture that remorse posted in the other thread.  From this picture, it appears that there is some opening to the verandahs on the port side.



Am I right in assuming this is the front of the ship? If so, there are no portholes for the rooms on the front.


----------



## justmestace

gydell said:


> Am I right in assuming this is the front of the ship? If so, there are no portholes for the rooms on the front.


 

Do you mean the rooms that are facing straight forward? If so, those have square windows.


----------



## OrlandoMagic

gydell said:


> Am I right in assuming this is the front of the ship? If so, there are no portholes for the rooms on the front.



I have been wondering the same thing. We are booked in 6502.


----------



## justmestace

OrlandoMagic said:


> I have been wondering the same thing. We are booked in 6502.


 

They're square windows, not portholes.


----------



## Ness2289

If you look at the pictures on the first page of this thread, you will see there are indeed portholes across the front.  They are covered with glass to have a squared appearance.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2508496&highlight=dream+webcam


----------



## KS929

justmestace said:


> Do you mean the rooms that are facing straight forward? If so, those have square windows.



ther are NO SQUARE windowed staterooms on the Disney Dream or Fantasy... the staterooms in the front might look like the y do, but under that long, flat, rectangular glass window, there's still circular portholes...


----------



## gkrykewy

We're in 5192 (a 6B room), and I'm loving the fact that it looks like the balcony is mostly transparent despite being a "white wall verandah" room.


----------



## Ness2289

Also, it appears the portholes are not as big as the ones on the sides of the ship which include seating.  They seem to be at an angle also.  I noticed this because I have an 8C on the Dream but am booked in one of these 9A's on the Fantasy.  From what I can tell, the portholes are the size of the ones on the lower deck.  Anyone else see what I'm seeing?


----------



## HallsofVA

gydell said:


> Am I right in assuming this is the front of the ship? If so, there are no portholes for the rooms on the front.





justmestace said:


> Do you mean the rooms that are facing straight forward? If so, those have square windows.





OrlandoMagic said:


> I have been wondering the same thing. We are booked in 6502.





justmestace said:


> They're square windows, not portholes.



Those who watched the construction of the Dream know there are round portholes on the front of the ship that are then covered over with the smooth windows that address both architectural and aerodynamic purposes.  This in essence creates a double window, that we many not understand what impact that has on the view from the porthole until someone is actually in the room.


----------



## HallsofVA

Ness2289 said:


> Also, it appears the portholes are not as big as the ones on the sides of the ship which include seating.  They seem to be at an angle also.  I noticed this because I have an 8C on the Dream but am booked in one of these 9A's on the Fantasy.  From what I can tell, the portholes are the size of the ones on the lower deck.  Anyone else see what I'm seeing?



I think the size perception is a bit misleading, since if you match up the glass covering in size to the portholes on the front sides of the ship, they appear to be roughly the same size.  In the picture that showed the portholes before they were covered over, I believe the paint extends onto the windows making them look smaller in that picture, but if you look real close, they appear to be the same size as the ones on the side.  As mentioned in another picture, those portholes are extremely large, about the same size as the verandah doors/window opening.

The 9A rooms on the aft part of the ship, and the 9B rooms on Deck 2 all seem to have medium-size portholes, so there is the potential that these windows could be medium-sized as well, leaving only the 9A rooms on the sides of the ship with the large portholes.


----------



## Dallas_Lady

Ness2289 said:


> If you look at the pictures on the first page of this thread, you will see there are indeed portholes across the front.  They are covered with glass to have a squared appearance.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2508496&highlight=dream+webcam





KS929 said:


> ther are NO SQUARE windowed staterooms on the Disney Dream or Fantasy... the staterooms in the front might look like the y do, but under that long, flat, rectangular glass window, there's still circular portholes...



I'd been debating booking one of the 9A corner rooms (7504 or 7006) because they look big, but I don't think I want one of those round window/ square hole views.  And with the angle, I'm guessing all you'd see is sky anyway.  

Can one of you stateroom gurus check out 7506 and 7008?  They are Cat 9A but according to the stateroom diagram (http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/photos/DisneyDreamDeckPlan.jpg) they appear to be the same size as the 8Cs next door.  Plus they have the same sized porthole.  Am I seeing this correctly?


----------



## HallsofVA

Dallas_Lady said:


> I'd been debating booking one of the 9A corner rooms (7504 or 7006) because they look big, but I don't think I want one of those round window/ square hole views.  And with the angle, I'm guessing all you'd see is sky anyway.
> 
> Can one of you stateroom gurus check out 7506 and 7008?  They are Cat 9A but according to the stateroom diagram (http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/photos/DisneyDreamDeckPlan.jpg) they appear to be the same size as the 8Cs next door.  Plus they have the same sized porthole.  Am I seeing this correctly?



They do look like great rooms, and on the deck plan they do appear to be the same size.  And yes, the portholes are the same size as the 8C portholes.  If I had a choice, I'd pick 7506 between the two just because historically starboard has had better views in the existing ports and CC (assuming they back the new ships in like they do with the existing ships.)

I have one of the 9A corner rooms booked for the Dream, but booked 8C rooms for the Fantasy.  That was based on 1, my disappointment that the 9A corner rooms have forward facing portholes and with the double window coverings and the bow below, I'm not sure we'll be able to see much out the window other than water and sky in the distance; and 2, my historical preference for aft rooms, though that may not hold true given the layout of the new ships.


----------



## Ness2289

HallsofVA said:


> I think the size perception is a bit misleading, since if you match up the glass covering in size to the portholes on the front sides of the ship, they appear to be the same size.  In the picture that showed the portholes before they were covered over, I believe the paint extends onto the windows making them look smaller in that picture, but if you look real close, they appear to be the same size as the ones on the side.  As mentioned in another picture, those portholes are extremely large, about the same size as the verandah doors/window opening.



Another thing to note: When booking on DCL's website, the Cat. 9A and 9B rooms state "View:One large porthole window or 2 small porthole windows" while the Cat 8 rooms say "View:One large porthole window with seating."  There is some difference apparently.

I'm booked in 7504 on the Fantasy.  I'm not sure if I'll keep it or not because of this.  It looks like it's bigger, but I'm not sure I'm sold on the forward view.


----------



## rie4630

What about rooms 8646 and 8648?  5B category?  Do they look to be ok?


----------



## ppiew

It appears that the Royal Suites (12502 & 12002) have plexiglas up quite high to defer the winds at the front of the ship. The bedroom has the lower plexiglas because it appears to be more on the side of the ship. It also appears that the bump out rooms ie. 12506, 12508-1210 etc and their counterparts of the port side do have larger balconies.  This is especially true for the middle of the bump two rooms 12508-12510.  seeing as we have 12504 if this is true it is a disappointment.  I can hardly wait for someone to be on board and take pix of the inside/outside of the staterooms!


----------



## HallsofVA

rie4630 said:


> What about rooms 8646 and 8648?  5B category?  Do they look to be ok?



They look fine.  Take a look at the following picture.  Deck 8 is the second row of porthole rooms from the top.  The first verandah room to the right of the Deck 8 portholes is room 8662.  8648 is 8 rooms to the right of the portholes, and 8646 is the 9th room.  Or you can count in from the right side, skipping the first verandah room on the right on Deck 8 that is showing (8644) and you have the two rooms next to it.  Though your rooms are a different/smaller category than 8644 (Cat 4B), there doesn't appear to be any visible difference from the verandah perspective.

The only thing I'd mention about your rooms (which hopefully you are aware of) is that they are adjoining, not connecting rooms.  Hopefully you realized that when booking them.  8648 is a connecting room, but connects to 8650 on the other side.


----------



## HallsofVA

Finally a good forward shot, thanks to some pictures posted in the photo thread:





And here's my new favorite shot, which also shows a good perspective of the corner rooms, where you can clearly see the distance from the side to the first porthole.


----------



## HallsofVA

HallsofVA said:


> First, the 9A corner rooms at the back of the ship appear to have 2 large porthole windows!  (rooms 5186, 5686, 6186, 6686)



Just wanted to correct something I posted in the first thread.  While I originally said that the aft corner rooms have two large porthole windows, I've come to realize that large is a relative term.  They are larger than the small windows, but actually appear to be more of the medium sized windows as on Deck 2.  I say that because the large porthole windows on the front and aft sides of the ship appear to be almost as large as the verandah openings, while these windows on the aft corner rooms definitely appear to be smaller than that.  If you look to the right in this picture, along the side of the ship, you can clearly see the size difference between the aft 9A corner portholes and the aft side porthole Cat 8 rooms, with the side ones being much larger.


----------



## ranidayz

how can you tell which rooms are connecting?  I can't figure it out...


----------



## HallsofVA

ranidayz said:


> how can you tell which rooms are connecting?  I can't figure it out...



If you look at a copy of the deck plan, there is an indicator that shows which rooms are connecting.  There is generally two dark arrows that point at each other, plus a little indicator on the line between those two rooms.

If you're looking on line on the DCL website (like when you're selecting a room) you can hover over a room and the description that pops up will say if it's connecting and which room it's connecting to.

On the Dream/Fantasy, it's quite hard to find rooms that don't connect, while the opposite is true on the Magic/Wonder.

If you're looking at specific rooms, post them and someone will let you know.


----------



## ranidayz

HallsofVA said:


> If you look at a copy of the deck plan, there is an indicator that shows which rooms are connecting.  There is generally two dark arrows that point at each other, plus a little indicator on the line between those two rooms.
> 
> If you're looking on line on the DCL website (like when you're selecting a room) you can hover over a room and the description that pops up will say if it's connecting and which room it's connecting to.
> 
> On the Dream/Fantasy, it's quite hard to find rooms that don't connect, while the opposite is true on the Magic/Wonder.
> 
> If you're looking at specific rooms, post them and someone will let you know.



omg - that was so easy that I'm actually blushing with embarassment now...


----------



## ranidayz

another crazy question/observation: i was comparing category 8C and 8A and noticed the the difference in the description was that one says split bath with round tub and one just says split bath.  I thought all of the split tubs were supposed to be round.  It doesn't show any differences in the pictures...


----------



## HallsofVA

ranidayz said:


> another crazy question/observation: i was comparing category 8C and 8A and noticed the the difference in the description was that one says split bath with round tub and one just says split bath.  I thought all of the split tubs were supposed to be round.  It doesn't show any differences in the pictures...



The 8A rooms are oddly shaped (square instead of rectangular) with two large porthole windows in each room, so it may be that the bathroom is configured a bit different.  Or it just could be a typo on the description.  My TA has one of the 8A rooms booked for one of the initial Dream cruises, so I'm curious to see her report, since our friends have 2 8A rooms booked for our Dream cruise.


----------



## HallsofVA

I was scrolling back through the thread and saw some posts that didn't get responses when I was out at the theatre on Sat. night.  Sorry for the delayed response!



Spart02 said:


> Thanks so much for your help....does anyone happen to know if it would be loud with a pool above us, and if so...how late are they open?  We are wondering if we would be better going a floor down...but really like the idea of being as high as we can get!



We've had rooms under the pools on the existing ships, and noise hasn't been a problem at night, though it could get a little noisy during the day when they'd drag chairs around on the deck or wheel carts overhead.  The adult pool stays open later on the current ships, while the Mickey pool closes the earliest.  I don't' know that we know what hours they will keep on the new ships.

If you're a light sleeper, or need it quiet during the daytime for naps, then you may want to move a floor down until we get a sense for how good a job they've done with soundproofing and noise reduction.



jdybnsn said:


> Another thing ...are the lower level concierge balconies,the ones that form part of the over-the-sea curved area on the sides (at the front of the ship), semi enclosed ?
> They look like they have a perspex roof over them - and do you think their extended balcony areas will make the rooms dark inside (have also though about the same issue for the large concierge balcony right at the front of the ship, ie the one between the royal suites.



Yes, they appear to be semi-enclosed, with an opening very similar to what we see on the rainforest room.  You can see from the picture posted below what they will look like.







Kanga1 said:


> Which aft stateroom do you guys think would be the better...Deck 6 or Deck 7?



If you're talking about the rooms in the very back of the ship, Deck 6 has the deepest verandah (per the deck plans) but you'll have to contend with the double railing and the flagpole.  If they don't bother you, then 6 could be a good choice.  



dahuffy said:


> We're booked in #8502 on the Fantasy,which is on the front of the ship. Can't quite tell where it is.



Take a look at the picture below.  Deck 8 is the top ribbon of windows across the bottom front (Deck 7 being in the middle, and Deck 6 being the bottom row.)  Mentally divide the space into 7, to represent the 7 portholes that are hidden behind the false front on each row.  8504 is the corner room and gets the first porthole on the left (as you face the ship), and 8502 is the room next to it, getting porthole #2 from the left (as you face the ship.)  We are booked in 8006 which is the corner room on the right as you face the ship, and gets the 7th and last porthole.







kay1864 said:


> From all indications they are the same size as the other OV cabins--one big porthole.  No "two small porthole" cabins as there are on deck 1 of the Magic/Wonder.
> 
> The "smaller porthole" cabins you see on the Dream are for crew--no deck 1 cabins are visible on the deck plans.



Actually, we've come to realize that the Dream/Fantasy also has medium sized portholes.  The two portholes on the 9A corner cabins at the rear of the ship are medium-sized, rather than being the same large porthole as the Cat 8 (and at least some 9A forward) cabins.



ccsmith312 said:


> We are in 12016, I'm assuming that's deck 12, but I don't know how to find it on the boat.  I keep counting and it's not coming out right.  I think our room is toward the front of the ship, maybe that's why I can't tell.  Any thoughts?



Take a look at the first picture posted above, showing the left/port side of the ship.  12016 is a Cat V cabin that is located one double-wide Cat T cabin behind the back of the Deck 11 bumpout and up a deck.  If you look closely at the Deck 12 verandahs (which is the deck below the "roof" on the front half of the ship), you see two dark spots.  My guess is that your cabin is probably right next to/in front of those first dark spots.



justmestace said:


> I'm sure that's temporary....just there for painting or cleaning windows or something.



It [platform outside royal suite and spa villa] appears to be on a movable track, so may not be temporary, but who knows where it will be stored when not in use.


----------



## JanyJan

Anyone else surprised by the placement of the porthole for the forward corner Cat 9A rooms? From the outside it appears that these rooms must be huge to have the porthole so far over.


----------



## HallsofVA

JanyJan said:


> Anyone else surprised by the placement of the porthole for the forward corner Cat 9A rooms? From the outside it appears that these rooms must be huge to have the porthole so far over.



That's why so many of us booked the 9A corner rooms to begin with - They look very large on paper!  There was originally some speculation that they'd have a sideways porthole as well, but that doesn't appear to be the case.

However, after seeing the design of those rooms, I'm somewhat concerned that those rooms will be dark, especially in the corner section that won't get direct light from the forward facing porthole.  But that's the tradeoff for getting a room that's 2-3 times wider than the other rooms in the same category.


----------



## ppiew

Do the Royal Suites have plexiglass all the way up?  Also the 1 BR #12000 in the middle?


----------



## HallsofVA

ppiew said:


> Do the Royal Suites have plexiglass all the way up?  Also the 1 BR #12000 in the middle?



From the first picture below, it appears that the plexiglass goes up very high on Deck 12.  From the second picture, the Plexiglass appears to stretch completely across the ship, and there doesn't appear to be any difference where the Cat T room falls between the two royal suites.


----------



## jdybnsn

Anybody else concerned how shaded the balconies, and dark the rooms might be,  on decks 9 & 10 under the overhang of the public decks & concierge suites above .....

.............I don't think I'd like to be in a verandah cabin above deck 8 myself (unless I was offered concierge of course ).


----------



## kaseyC

ppiew said:


> Do the Royal Suites have plexiglass all the way up?  Also the 1 BR #12000 in the middle?



It's open on top but the plexiglass looks very high.  It's going to be needed though, the wind can be brutal at the front of a moving ship.  We were in basically the same position on the Norwegian Epic Trans-Atlantic cruise this summer.  We were in the center forward Courtyard Villa on Deck sixteen, luckily we had an enclosed Solarium with windows that opened instead of an open verandah.  Even, opening the window a little bit at times caused a sort of wind tunnel effect.  Hopefully, the high plexiglass rail will be a good buffer.

I do have to add that the views from the front of the ship are absolutely amazing!!


----------



## HallsofVA

jdybnsn said:


> Anybody else concerned how shaded the balconies, and dark the rooms might be,  on decks 9 & 10 under the overhang of the public decks & concierge suites above .....
> 
> .............I don't think I'd like to be in a verandah cabin above deck 8 myself (unless I was offered concierge of course ).



We've sailed 4 times on Deck 8 of the Magic, and three of the rooms were on the sides under the Deck 9 overhang, so I don't see it as being much different.  Yes, the overhang was too large to watch the firewords from our veranda, but it was also nice being able to be out there on days where it was raining or super sunny and still being able to enjoy the balcony.  The rooms always seemed to get plenty of light, but then again we've never been in one with out the shade of the upper deck, to assess the difference.


----------



## Kanga1

HallsofVA,

Just want to shout out a big THANK YOU for answering all these questions!  It sure is fun to dissect the dream and speculate what it will really be like!


----------



## rie4630

We did book adjoining rooms as we are going witha nother couple.  thanks so much for your help.  We cruise in September and are really looking forward to it.


----------



## LD NURSE

Trying to tell which room is 10658.  Just trying to see shape of verandah.  I know it's an odd shaped room, but can someone please point it out for me?  Thank you guys so much!  I still have a year to go...but the DIS sure helps pass the time!


----------



## HallsofVA

LD NURSE said:


> Trying to tell which room is 10658.  Just trying to see shape of verandah.  I know it's an odd shaped room, but can someone please point it out for me?  Thank you guys so much!  I still have a year to go...but the DIS sure helps pass the time!




Take a look at the picture below.  The people at the very top of the picture are standing on Deck 11.  Deck 10 is the next deck below them, and doesn't appear to have anyone standing on it.  10658 should be the verandah door that you see to the far right on Deck 10 (the 4th of the 4 that you can see on the right side), set slightly back and somewhat angled toward the corner rather than facing directly backwards.


----------



## js

We have 6X90 and 6X92 (don't remember what the X is, possibly a 1 or 6) aft, connecting cabins and we have another cabin that is also right in the middle/aft with us, with the "hidden" door in the middle.
BUT, looking at Deck 5, it looks like those two cabins would be ideal since if the are booked with families connecting (like I am on Deck 6), the balcony divider can open and they will have LOTS of space, if the hidden door part of the balcony is included.  Did that make sense? LOL
I am still wondering how this flag pole thing will work out so we can have our privacy and keep our baloncy door and binds open.
Thanks.


----------



## HallsofVA

js said:


> We have 6X90 and 6X92 (don't remember what the X is, possibly a 1 or 6) aft, connecting cabins and we have another cabin that is also right in the middle/aft with us, with the "hidden" door in the middle.
> BUT, looking at Deck 5, it looks like those two cabins would be ideal since if the are booked with families connecting (like I am on Deck 6), the balcony divider can open and they will have LOTS of space, if the hidden door part of the balcony is included.  Did that make sense? LOL
> I am still wondering how this flag pole thing will work out so we can have our privacy and keep our baloncy door and binds open.
> Thanks.



Both deck 5 and 6 aft have larger than normal decks, so they look good in that respect.  Both also seem to have a sort of double railing across the back, that could create another layer to try to see through when you're sitting out there.  Deck 6 has the added curiousity of the flagpole, while Deck 5 has the access door.  Still have yet to see what sort of dividers if any they will be installing back there or if they will be shared verandahs.





Here's a picture showing the deck 5 door opened.


----------



## Roveer

Why are Mickey's eyes closed (on the back of the boat)?


----------



## HallsofVA

Dallas_Lady said:


> Can one of you stateroom gurus check out 7506 and 7008?  They are Cat 9A but according to the stateroom diagram (http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/photos/DisneyDreamDeckPlan.jpg) they appear to be the same size as the 8Cs next door.  Plus they have the same sized porthole.  Am I seeing this correctly?





HallsofVA said:


> They do look like great rooms, and on the deck plan they do appear to be the same size.  And yes, the portholes are the same size as the 8C portholes.  If I had a choice, I'd pick 7506 between the two just because historically starboard has had better views in the existing ports and CC (assuming they back the new ships in like they do with the existing ships.)



I was just looking at these rooms on the deck plan on the DCL website (where you select your room).  On that deck plan, these two rooms actually appear to be smaller than the Cat 8C room next door, though they appear to be the same size on the paper and pdf deckplans.  So book them at your own risk, recognizing that you won't get any less than you pay for, though you could possibly get a little extra space if the one deck plan is correct.


----------



## HallsofVA

Roveer said:


> Why are Mickey's eyes closed (on the back of the boat)?



Because that's how he does it in the Fantasia movie!  He falls asleep while directing the brooms, and doesn't realize that they keep going and flood everything.


----------



## Kanga1

Roveer said:


> Why are Mickey's eyes closed (on the back of the boat)?



He's "dreaming."  Get it?  Disney "Dream"


----------



## Kanga1

HallsofVA said:


> Because that's how he does it in the Fantasia movie!  He falls asleep while directing the brooms, and doesn't realize that they keep going and flood everything.



Or maybe this too. LOL!  I don't know.


----------



## HallsofVA

HallsofVA said:


> Because that's how he does it in the Fantasia movie!  He falls asleep while directing the brooms, and doesn't realize that they keep going and flood everything.





Kanga1 said:


> Or maybe this too. LOL!  I don't know.




Of course if they were really carrying the theme through, it seems like they would have errant yellow paint where the brooms are starting to go awry.  But I digress...


----------



## Silverfox97

So, usually, we like an aft verandah on CC side, and we were looking at Cat 5E for our Fantasy cruise. This thread has posed a question now for us  ---> if you are going to look down and see a lifeboat and not the water rushing by like on the Wonder/Magic, wouldn't it be better to have a 6A/6B verandah room??? DH says "yes" resoudingly. Any thoughts???


----------



## HallsofVA

Silverfox97 said:


> So, usually, we like an aft verandah on CC side, and we were looking at Cat 5E for our Fantasy cruise. This thread has posed a question now for us  ---> if you are going to look down and see a lifeboat and not the water rushing by like on the Wonder/Magic, wouldn't it be better to have a 6A/6B verandah room??? DH says "yes" resoudingly. Any thoughts???



I like your thinking.  Plus that could get you higher up the ship, away from the nightclubs on Deck 4, under the 5E rooms, which would be a turnoff for us.

There is a small lip at the floor of the 6A/6B verandahs (about shin high), and some of them are somewhat obstructed (see my original thread) by the metal detailing, so choose carefully.  Also, it remains to be seen how they will handle the 5E verandah railings, since there appears to be a small platform where the verandahs could be extended outward, along with some support type projections above that could be used to support some extended veranda separators.


----------



## Beezymouse

doh! 

I found the answer to my own question.  so deleted post.


----------



## yogibigdog

From eariler DCL press release:

Staterooms: 
Nearly nine out of 10 of the 1,250 staterooms on the Disney Dream are outside rooms, and of those, 90 percent have a private verandah. To accommodate larger families and groups traveling together, there are *500 connecting *doors adjoining staterooms. *On connecting verandah staterooms, the partition between verandahs may be opened to create a larger shared balcony. *


----------



## HallsofVA

Beezymouse said:


> doh!
> 
> I found the answer to my own question.  so deleted post.



Not a stupid question, but glad you found the answer, hopefully where it was covered a few pages back.


----------



## HallsofVA

yogibigdog said:


> From eariler DCL press release:
> 
> Staterooms:
> Nearly nine out of 10 of the 1,250 staterooms on the Disney Dream are outside rooms, and of those, 90 percent have a private verandah.



So if 90 percent have a private verandah, does that mean that 10% have a shared verandah?  Or are they referring to just the oceanview rooms as making up the other 10%?  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Beezymouse

HallsofVA said:


> Not a stupid question, but glad you found the answer, hopefully where it was covered a few pages back.



Yes I found it.  I thought the forward facing rooms at the very front had port holes too, and wondered if there was some sort of covering over them but I had a wee look at DCL website and discovered that they are just glass.  
They look huge.


----------



## HallsofVA

Beezymouse said:


> Yes I found it.  I thought the forward facing rooms at the very front had port holes too, and wondered if there was some sort of covering over them but I had a wee look at DCL website and discovered that they are just glass.
> They look huge.



Actually they are portholes with an additional covering over them.  Underneath that ribbon of plexiglass are 7 portholes on each deck.  There is a post on page 8 or so that addresses this, and links to a post where this was discussed during construction.

Take a look at the pictures below.  Deck 8 is the top ribbon of windows across the bottom front (Deck 7 being in the middle, and Deck 6 being the bottom row.)  Mentally divide the space into 7, to represent the 7 portholes that are hidden behind the false front on each row.  8504 is the corner room and gets the first porthole on the left (as you face the ship), and 8502 is the room next to it, getting porthole #2 from the left (as you face the ship.)  We are booked in 8006 which is the corner room on the right as you face the ship, and gets the 7th and last porthole.  You can use the same logic to find your deck 6 room.  The small picture on the right was the picture captured during construction and referenced in the other thread on page 8.


----------



## Beezymouse

Thanks for that.    I'll look back through the thread.  

Great job btw answering all these questions. Thank you.


----------



## HallsofVA

Beezymouse said:


> Thanks for that.    I'll look back through the thread.
> 
> Great job btw answering all these questions. Thank you.




To make it easy I added the pics to the post above.


----------



## jdybnsn

ppiew said:


> In looking at the corner photo, it appears that the Royal Suite on deck 12 has a large white ladder obstruction.  what gives with that??



........there's one at the AFT too, slightly obstructing a far aft verandah room  (before the portholes) on deck 10.


----------



## HallsofVA

jdybnsn said:


> ........there's one at the AFT too, slightly obstructing a far aft verandah room  (before the portholes) on deck 10.



On more recent pictures we've seen, the platform up front that was by the royal suites seemed to have moved or been gone, so it may be moveable and/or removable.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ok, this is probably a silly question , but I've never cruised before, so.... is there an advantage to being on one side of the ship vs the other??    

thanks!!


----------



## HallsofVA

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> ok, this is probably a silly question , but I've never cruised before, so.... is there an advantage to being on one side of the ship vs the other??
> 
> thanks!!



Some folks have preferences as to which side they are on when the ship docks at certain ports, or when sailing across the ocean in different directions.  DCL has generally backed the ship into Castaway Cay, so the rooms on the right, or starboard side have the best view of the beach and island, while the rooms on the left/port side have a view of the pier and water beyond.

I think someone looked once and there seemed to be more preference for starboard/right side rooms on the past schedules.  But we've been on both sides, and there are things to see and it didn't seriously impact our cruise enjoyment.

Depending on which deck and which ship you are considering, there may be some preferences for one side versus the other to avoid noises such as the kitchens or night clubs if you're looking at a room on Deck 2 on the current ship.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Can someone help me find our room??? Its 10622...

Thanks!!!


----------



## HallsofVA

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Can someone help me find our room??? Its 10622...
> 
> Thanks!!!



Your room is the 18th verandah room from the left up on Deck 10.  If you look at the picture below, your room should be the 9th verandah from the left on the top row of verandahs.  If you look up to deck 12 where the guys in blue are standing, you are under the one guy standing alone, between the two pairs of two men.

My reference point in finding your room on this picture is the verandah on deck 9 with the cardboard or wood against the railing.  That is the 10th verandah from the left.  Your room is 18 total from the left, so I counted on 8 more rooms from that column.







My continued appreciation to andreas de for his pictures!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

HallsofVA said:


> Your room is the 18th verandah room from the left up on Deck 10.  If you look at the picture below, your room should be the 9th verandah from the left on the top row of verandahs.  If you look up to deck 12 where the guys in blue are standing, you are under the one guy standing alone, between the two pairs of two men.
> 
> My reference point in finding your room on this picture is the verandah on deck 9 with the cardboard or wood against the railing.  That is the 10th verandah from the left.  Your room is 18 total from the left, so I counted on 8 more rooms from that column.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My continued appreciation to andreas de for his pictures!



Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noahdove

I am so frustrated as I can't find our cabins..We will be on deck 7 and have connecting cabins with verandahs..cabin7570 and 7568..any help will be appreciated Thank you...


----------



## HallsofVA

noahdove said:


> I am so frustrated as I can't find our cabins..We will be on deck 7 and have connecting cabins with verandahs..cabin7570 and 7568..any help will be appreciated Thank you...



Start with the picture below.  Find the white spot that looks like a missing room.  Those are the doublewide verandahs of rooms 8590 and 8588.  The verandah window to the right of that blank space is room 8588.  It is directly above room 7590.  Your room 7570 should be 10 rooms to the right of 7590 (88, 86, 84, 82 (has a light on), 80, 78, 76, 74, 72, 70) and 7568 is the 11th room.

You can also start on the right of the picture, and your rooms are the 6th and 7th rooms from the right on Deck 7, which is the second row of verandahs from the bottom.


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

Ok HallsofVa - I call upon your stateroom guru expertise..... 

We are in 9674.  In the aft picture, is it the room with several people in front of it almost in the center, or is it the room to the right of it in the picture with no one in front of it?  The space in the wall with no window/door is throwing me off.

Think this should be a good room?  (anyone?)

So exciting to get to see our room!  I already showed the kids that it was one of the two, but would be nice to know which one. (Of course, being IN it would be even better!!!)


----------



## HallsofVA

tylerandalexsmom said:


> Ok HallsofVa - I call upon your stateroom guru expertise.....
> 
> We are in 9674.  In the aft picture, is it the room with several people in front of it almost in the center, or is it the room to the right of it in the picture with no one in front of it?  The space in the wall with no window/door is throwing me off.
> 
> Think this should be a good room?  (anyone?)
> 
> So exciting to get to see our room!  I already showed the kids that it was one of the two, but would be nice to know which one. (Of course, being IN it would be even better!!!)



If you're talking about the picture below, the people are standing in front of the three middle rooms, and 9674 is the right middle room behind the two guys in the white hats.  The room to the right (as you look at the picture) with no one in front of it is room 9672.  You should see 7 verandahs across the back of Deck 9, and your room is the 3rd from the right.


----------



## noahdove

Thank you! This makes it seem so real now Bless you for your help and patience...


----------



## HallsofVA

Here's a picture of the outside of Cabanas (buffet restaurant on Deck 11) and Palo above it on Deck 12).


----------



## ranidayz

OK - finally put it together after reading every post in this thread that we're on the Fantasy with you in June 2012 --- cool - we are travelling with a guru!




HallsofVA said:


> Your room is the 18th verandah room from the left up on Deck 10.  If you look at the picture below, your room should be the 9th verandah from the left on the top row of verandahs.  If you look up to deck 12 where the guys in blue are standing, you are under the one guy standing alone, between the two pairs of two men.
> 
> My reference point in finding your room on this picture is the verandah on deck 9 with the cardboard or wood against the railing.  That is the 10th verandah from the left.  Your room is 18 total from the left, so I counted on 8 more rooms from that column.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My continued appreciation to andreas de for his pictures!


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

Thanks HallsofVA!  And DUH - I knew it was 3 over, but the white wall space area threw me.  Never thought to count to see that there are 7 across and that would have clued me in!

Think that's a good room (good/unobstructed view, quiet, not across from laundry or something, decent access to elevators)?  What do you think about verandah?  Is it going to be one of the deeper ones?  I never thought about the overhang of the upper deck - think that will be a problem?

When I was first looking at the category descriptions, I knew I wanted a verandah, but wasn't sure if I wanted the to go ahead and book a verandah just for the plexiglass.  So I booked the lowest verandah catagory (hoping for an upgrade!), but thought it was going to have whitewalls -- from what I'm reading/seeing, it looks like it has plexiglass - is that what you're seeing?  I hope so!    (Watch, it'll be my luck that I'm happy with my original room without an upgrade, and I'll get "upgraded" to one I'm not as happy with.... of course, I'd be happy with an upgrade to a suite no matter where it was!  )


----------



## HallsofVA

tylerandalexsmom said:


> Thanks HallsofVA!  And DUH - I knew it was 3 over, but the white wall space area threw me.  Never thought to count to see that there are 7 across and that would have clued me in!
> 
> Think that's a good room (good/unobstructed view, quiet, not across from laundry or something, decent access to elevators)?  What do you think about verandah?  Is it going to be one of the deeper ones?  I never thought about the overhang of the upper deck - think that will be a problem?
> 
> When I was first looking at the category descriptions, I knew I wanted a verandah, but wasn't sure if I wanted the to go ahead and book a verandah just for the plexiglass.  So I booked the lowest verandah catagory (hoping for an upgrade!), but thought it was going to have whitewalls -- from what I'm reading/seeing, it looks like it has plexiglass - is that what you're seeing?  I hope so!    (Watch, it'll be my luck that I'm happy with my original room without an upgrade, and I'll get "upgraded" to one I'm not as happy with.... of course, I'd be happy with an upgrade to a suite no matter where it was!  )



It looks like a pretty good room to me!   Quite a pleasant surprise to see that the metal wall on the verandah is only up to shin level, versus the full length walls of the existing ships.

Here's a couple other pictures of your room where there aren't people standing in front of it!  In the second picture Deck 9 is at the very top of the picture.

The main uncertainity we have at this time is whether it'll truly be a private verandah or shared with your two closest friends!  Still have a deeper than normal verandah, and you're higher than the flagpole.

One potential problem we've experienced from sailing in a similar room on the current ship is people throwing trash down from the buffet restaurant above, and getting extra water on the verandah every night or morning when they wash the deck area above.  Not sure if that will be a problem on the new ships or not, but could be a slight risk if the verandah isn't fully covered by the deck above.


----------



## zimaaaaah

HallsofVA - A big "Thanks" for all the information you are sharing on this thread!  I have found it so interesting to see where others are booked and learn why they booked there.  I could never have put the pictures and deck plans together in my head like you do.  Just a note, I found it interesting also how few non-connecting rooms there were available.  It was important to us since our last cruise with noisy neighbors to NOT book a connecting room this time.  Can't wait 'til May!


----------



## goingsouth

some new dream pictures!

http://blogs.mirror.co.uk/captain-greybeard/2010/11/first-pictures-inside-disney-d.html


joanne


----------



## momsrule27

HallsofVA said:


> Actually they are portholes with an additional covering over them.  Underneath that ribbon of plexiglass are 7 portholes on each deck.  There is a post on page 8 or so that addresses this, and links to a post where this was discussed during construction.
> 
> Take a look at the pictures below.  Deck 8 is the top ribbon of windows across the bottom front (Deck 7 being in the middle, and Deck 6 being the bottom row.)  Mentally divide the space into 7, to represent the 7 portholes that are hidden behind the false front on each row.  8504 is the corner room and gets the first porthole on the left (as you face the ship), and 8502 is the room next to it, getting porthole #2 from the left (as you face the ship.)  We are booked in 8006 which is the corner room on the right as you face the ship, and gets the 7th and last porthole.  You can use the same logic to find your deck 6 room.  The small picture on the right was the picture captured during construction and referenced in the other thread on page 8.



I was wondering what the view will be like out these porthole windows since they are covered by an additional "window".  If anyone has traveled on a ship that had a similiar window and could let me know, I would appreciate it. Hubby wanted a front facing window so he could feel like he was behind the wheel so I am hoping he has a good view.


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

Yea!  Thanks for sharing.  I was up late last night pouring over the pictures (who needs sleep?!)  Great to see some interior pics.  Can't wait 'til January for the first cruisers to come back with full trip reports and pictures!


----------



## HallsofVA

goingsouth said:


> some new dream pictures!
> 
> http://blogs.mirror.co.uk/captain-greybeard/2010/11/first-pictures-inside-disney-d.html
> 
> 
> joanne



Great pictures!  I'll cross post them to the thread on interior pictures.

Speaking of which, did you all see the video that includes some actual inside the Dream footage?

Here's the main site that had it posted.  Search on Das Disney and you should get there.  At 3.38 they start showing pictures of the inside of the ship.

http://www.ndr.de/flash/mediathek/index.html


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

HallsofVA said:


> Great pictures!  I'll cross post them to the thread on interior pictures.
> 
> Speaking of which, did you all see the video that includes some actual inside the Dream footage?
> 
> Here's the main site that had it posted.  Search on Das Disney and you should get there.  At 3.38 they start showing pictures of the inside of the ship.
> 
> http://www.ndr.de/flash/mediathek/index.html




I didn't catch a bit of the German, but I guess Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck sounds the same in any language! 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Im_A_Princess

Ok... feeling confused. HEEELP!
Haven't looked at the Dream or Fantasy yet...
Where is the best place to find out the differences between the verandah rooms?
My head  is spinning-LOL


----------



## Kurby

a lot of great info here - thanks for posting all those great pics.

now we just have to wait for the booking window to open for Dec 2012 so we can finally say "We're Cruising on the DREAM"


----------



## KingRichard

HallsofVA said:


> On more recent pictures we've seen, the platform up front that was by the royal suites seemed to have moved or been gone, so it may be moveable and/or removable.



It is on rails and is used to wash the windows.


----------



## HallsofVA

Im_A_Princess said:


> Ok... feeling confused. HEEELP!
> Haven't looked at the Dream or Fantasy yet...
> Where is the best place to find out the differences between the verandah rooms?
> My head  is spinning-LOL




On the DCL website you can find the stateroom descriptions.  One way may be to find the ship you are looking for, and click on the stateroom information for that ship.  I know there is a stateroom category comparison tool out there.  That will cover the differences between categories 4, 5 and 6 (the three non-concierge verandah categories.)  The lettered subcategories (A, B, C, D, E) distinguish placement on the ship, with A being the more expensive, and E being the least expensive based on the perception of how good a location is.  Your choice there would come down to personal preference.  (For example, I don't personally like the 5E rooms on the Dream, since they are located above the night clubs.)


----------



## HallsofVA

KingRichard said:


> It is on rails and is used to wash the windows.




Yup.  I want to see it rolling across the bumpout.  You can see the track there and how it curves to match the bumpout, but I'd still like to see it when it is moving along there.


----------



## KingRichard

HallsofVA said:


> Yup.  I want to see it rolling across the bumpout.  You can see the track there and how it curves to match the bumpout, but I'd still like to see it when it is moving along there.



I would guess they will only wash the windows when they are at the dock between cruises?

Don't think anyone wants window washers looking into there cabins WHILE?


----------



## HallsofVA

KingRichard said:


> I would guess they will only wash the windows when they are at the dock between cruises?
> 
> Don't think anyone wants window washers looking into there cabins WHILE?



Actually, on the WBTA, my FIL and I stood on our balconies and watched them wash the windows one morning.  They had a cool little thing that hung the hose over the side and helped it spray back and forth like a snake.  I think we also saw them washing the windows during one or two meals.  That may not be normal procedure, and perhaps they had to make an exception given the length of the cruise and the number of days at sea without stopping, but we definitely weren't docked or between cruises!

Course, the morning they were washing the windows while we watched was as we were approaching St. Maarten after 5 straight days at sea across the Atlantic.  Perhaps they just wanted to make her pretty before seeing another ship (the Epic) in port!


----------



## HallsofVA

Awesome pictures of the dream on USA Today site, including a picture in a suite, stateroom pictures, and confirmation that there are Fish!

http://travel.usatoday.com/gallery/Disney-Cruise-Line%27s-Disney-Dream/A7859


----------



## native ears

Was wondering if room 5522 is a sideways room and also does it have two windows?


----------



## justmestace

js said:


> We have 6X90 and 6X92 (don't remember what the X is, possibly a 1 or 6) aft, connecting cabins and we have another cabin that is also right in the middle/aft with us, with the "hidden" door in the middle.
> BUT, looking at Deck 5, it looks like those two cabins would be ideal since if the are booked with families connecting (like I am on Deck 6), the balcony divider can open and they will have LOTS of space, if the hidden door part of the balcony is included. Did that make sense? LOL
> I am still wondering how this flag pole thing will work out so we can have our privacy and keep our baloncy door and binds open.
> Thanks.


 

I figured out the flagpole!!
If you look on Deck 5...on the railing, just below and to the right of the actual flagpole above, you'll see a square-looking metal thing that the ropes to the flag will wrap around. They WILL eventually get the balcony dividers up, and then the solid door on Deck 5 aft will be where the CM's comes out to raise the flag!!








I drew a black square around where the ropes will tie up.  A yellow line marks approximately where the rope will go to raise the flag....remember, only in port. And a gray line marks about where the balcony divider will be.


----------



## princessh

Ok, wondering what everyone's thoughts are here. We currently have 10660 booked. My inlaws want to join us. Do you think 10658 would be better than 10662? To me it looks like 10658 has a larger balcony that wraps kind of around to the side. I am looking at that wrong? 

We had an aft room on another cruise line. Loved the view from it and the extra space in the aft verandah.


----------



## HallsofVA

native ears said:


> Was wondering if room 5522 is a sideways room and also does it have two windows?


It's a square room and has two large porthole windows.  We think it will be somewhat sideways, given the two windows.


----------



## HallsofVA

princessh said:


> Ok, wondering what everyone's thoughts are here. We currently have 10660 booked. My inlaws want to join us. Do you think 10658 would be better than 10662? To me it looks like 10658 has a larger balcony that wraps kind of around to the side. I am looking at that wrong?
> 
> We had an aft room on another cruise line. Loved the view from it and the extra space in the aft verandah.



10658 looks slightly larger, and the verandah is bigger, and the window/door points out to the side, that should give a better view of the water than the one that looks straight off the back, where you're looking at the ship's wake.


----------



## 5kwallace

Does anyone know if the verandah of 5524 on the Dream is obstructed?  I asked before booking and was told no.  I have a fear that it is (like the secret verandahs on the Wonder).  Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Im_A_Princess

Thanks HallsofVA!

Where is your favorite verandah (non-concierge)?
It would be the same layout on the Fantasy, right?


----------



## KingRichard

HallsofVA said:


> Awesome pictures of the dream on USA Today site, including a picture in a suite, stateroom pictures, and confirmation that there are Fish!
> 
> http://travel.usatoday.com/gallery/Disney-Cruise-Line%27s-Disney-Dream/A7859



Thank you, Great pics.

Funny that a RCL commercial comes up before the DCL pics. lol

Can't wait to see this ship in person!


----------



## HallsofVA

5kwallace said:


> Does anyone know if the verandah of 5524 on the Dream is obstructed?  I asked before booking and was told no.  I have a fear that it is (like the secret verandahs on the Wonder).  Any information would be greatly appreciated.



It depends on your definition of obstructed!  But from the picture below, I do think it has an obstruction.  As mentioned in the first post, if you sail in that room, I would encourage you to complain about the obstruction, since it has the same classification as the room next to it, but has a more obstructed verandah.  (Customer feedback is what led to the downgrading of the secret verandah and SPH rooms on the existing ships, I've heard.)

Assume you know where your room is, but it's the first verandah on the right next to the portholes on Deck 5.


----------



## js

Do you think the even though the flag is not flying at night and while the ship is moving that the flag pole will rattle and make noise with ropes and metal hanging from it 
Has anyone been on any other ships where they had the flag pole?  If so, did it rattle? Thank you all very much!


----------



## HallsofVA

Im_A_Princess said:


> Thanks HallsofVA!
> 
> Where is your favorite verandah (non-concierge)?
> It would be the same layout on the Fantasy, right?



Haven't sailed in any of them yet, but I'd have to say that the Cat 6A rooms 8682 and it's twin 8184 are by far the largest non-concierge verandahs now that they are no longer classified as accessible rooms (as per the original deckplans.)

8682, with the large verandah that angles toward the corner, should give a fabulous view of CC when the ship backs in.


----------



## cinmouse

Any ideas on 5052 since there are hardly any pictures of that side of the ship..I could always move my room if I do it soon...we are setting sail in June 2012!


----------



## HallsofVA

cinmouse said:


> Any ideas on 5052 since there are hardly any pictures of that side of the ship..I could always move my room if I do it soon...we are setting sail in June 2012!



This picture is going back a bit, but you can at least get a sense of what your room looks like, or what is near to it.  5052 is the last verandah room on Deck 5 forward of the lifeboats.  In this picture it's blocked by the support arm for a lifeboat.  I'll keep looking for a better picture.  I know there are some out there but not that I have saved in my favorites.


----------



## HallsofVA

In responding to the post about room 5524, I realized I left the forward verandah rooms out of my discussion of possibly obstructed verandahs.  I have updated post 1 now with that information.  Sorry for the oversight!

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38775996&postcount=1


----------



## justmestace

js said:


> Do you think the even though the flag is not flying at night and while the ship is moving that the flag pole will rattle and make noise with ropes and metal hanging from it
> Has anyone been on any other ships where they had the flag pole? If so, did it rattle? Thank you all very much!


 


I answered this one on the "double railing" thread. You really should not have any problems at all. It will be a great spot. Check out my reply on the other thread. 

I also posted a picture I took back there this summer.


----------



## HallsofVA

In case you were wondering what was behind this picture of the outside of the Rainforest Room:





I'm pretty sure it's this:





And this shouldn't be too far away either, but more toward the inside I assume.


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

HallsofVA, you Rock!  Awesome interior pics!  And thank you so much for your expertise on the room locations, etc!


----------



## HallsofVA

HallsofVA said:


> Here's a picture of the outside of Cabanas (buffet restaurant on Deck 11) and Palo above it on Deck 12).



And here is a picture of the inside of Palo!





And since we don't have a great picture of the aft port side, I'll post the picture of Remy's here for now:


----------



## justmestace

Here's the link to the USA Today article that has more of the interior pictures that HallsofVA has posted....just in case anyone wants to see all of them.


http://travel.usatoday.com/gallery/Disney-Cruise-Line's-Disney-Dream/A7859


----------



## HallsofVA

justmestace said:


> Here's the link to the USA Today article that has more of the interior pictures that HallsofVA has posted....just in case anyone wants to see all of them.
> 
> 
> http://travel.usatoday.com/gallery/Disney-Cruise-Line's-Disney-Dream/A7859



This was also posted back on page 13, post 186!  (But I never tire of looking at them!)



HallsofVA said:


> Awesome pictures of the dream on USA Today site, including a picture in a suite, stateroom pictures, and confirmation that there are Fish!
> 
> http://travel.usatoday.com/gallery/Disney-Cruise-Line%27s-Disney-Dream/A7859


----------



## justmestace

I'm sorry...I was  just excited to share!





HallsofVA said:


> This was also posted back on page 13, post 186!  (But I never tire of looking at them!)


----------



## LD NURSE

Thanks SO MUCH!!!!!!


----------



## HallsofVA

Here's a picture from today's MW webcam that shows a good shot of room 5052 in the bottom left corner of the picture.  Also gives a great perspective on how deep the verandahs of those deck 5 Cat 5E rooms could be, depending on where they end up placing the railings!







HallsofVA said:


> This picture is going back a bit, but you can at least get a sense of what your room looks like, or what is near to it.  5052 is the last verandah room on Deck 5 forward of the lifeboats.  In this picture it's blocked by the support arm for a lifeboat.  I'll keep looking for a better picture.  I know there are some out there but not that I have saved in my favorites.


----------



## Kurby

thanks for re-posting that link for the pics.

the thing i found most interesting is that the article and photos are for the Disney Dream but the advertising is for RC lol  talk about squeezing your way into your competition


----------



## two-foxes

What a great thread, and what a great resource in HallsofVA!! 

Our stateroom is pretty straight forward...it is 12000, smack dab in the middle of the Royal Suites.  I am a bit nervous about the location regarding motion sickness for me, but I bet the view will make it worth it.  But since this in the only time we will ever sail concierge (unless I hit a lottery jackpot), this thread has be amazing to help us pick a great room on future Dream cruises!  We had our Magic favorite (6632) and are ready to have a home-base room on the Dream or Fantasy!  Thanks for all the great questions and answers


----------



## HallsofVA

Kurby said:


> thanks for re-posting that link for the pics.
> 
> the thing i found most interesting is that the article and photos are for the Disney Dream but the advertising is for RC lol  talk about squeezing your way into your competition



Very smart move by RC if you ask me.  Especially since you can't launch the pictures without seeing their ad, and having other cruise ads showing on the side of the screen while you're looking at the Disney pictures.

Someone pointed out on the other post that the USA Today captions actually show the wrong date of the float-out, saying it was 10/24 instead of 10/30.  So much for their on-line fact checker!!

I wonder what they think about all these hits from the DIS?


----------



## cinmouse

HallsofVA said:


> Here's a picture from today's MW webcam that shows a good shot of room 5052 in the bottom left corner of the picture.  Also gives a great perspective on how deep the verandahs of those deck 5 Cat 5E rooms could be, depending on where they end up placing the railings!



Thanks...you are really helpful!


----------



## gismo1554

OK does anyone know anything about 7689?


----------



## HallsofVA

gismo1554 said:


> OK does anyone know anything about 7689?



Sarah - Anything in particular you want to know?  You can see its outside wall in the aft photos such as the one below.  Deck 7 is three up from the bottom.  7689 is behind the white wall to the left of the verandah room on the right side of Deck 7, which is 7688.  7690 is the third verandah room in the middle of Deck 7, and is on the other side of your room.

Why they went to the trouble of putting an inside room in those spots is beyond me, unless something prevented then from including the split bath, thus they couldn't make it any more than a Cat 11.  Seems they could have stuck one of the medium size Cat 9 portholes back there without too much trouble and still kept some symmetry to the ship.


----------



## HallsofVA

I had labeled a picture of the rear part of the dream with all the stateroom numbers, but I did it in Visio and struggled to get it into a jpg format to upload to this site.  After many attempts, I finally did it!

Here is my picture for all you aft room lovers! (I made it large so you can see all the labels!)  I also went back and updated my other posts with this picture as relevant.


----------



## KingRichard

Great work!!

Now the rest of the ship? LOL


----------



## 5kwallace

HallsofVA said:


> It depends on your definition of obstructed!  But from the picture below, I do think it has an obstruction.  As mentioned in the first post, if you sail in that room, I would encourage you to complain about the obstruction, since it has the same classification as the room next to it, but has a more obstructed verandah.  (Customer feedback is what led to the downgrading of the secret verandah and SPH rooms on the existing ships, I've heard.)
> 
> Assume you know where your room is, but it's the first verandah on the right next to the portholes on Deck 5.



That was what I was afraid of.  I asked DCL before booking if that room was obstucted like the secret verandahs on the Wonder.  I was told no that it did not have any obstructions.  Do I complain now or during the cruise?  Thanks for the info.


----------



## mousemom11

5kwallace said:


> That was what I was afraid of.  I asked DCL before booking if that room was obstucted like the secret verandahs on the Wonder.  I was told no that it did not have any obstructions.  Do I complain now or during the cruise?  Thanks for the info.



See if you can choose a different stateroom now within the same category.


----------



## HallsofVA

5kwallace said:


> That was what I was afraid of.  I asked DCL before booking if that room was obstucted like the secret verandahs on the Wonder.  I was told no that it did not have any obstructions.  Do I complain now or during the cruise?  Thanks for the info.



You can try complaining now, or try switching rooms if possible.  If there are rooms available in that category, but the price has increased, I assume you can still switch rooms at no cost impact.  If you had specific discussions with DCL, and asked this question in particular, it may be good for you to go back to them as challenge the information previously provided, now that you see the pictures.


----------



## Piecey

HallsofVA said:


> Here's a picture from today's MW webcam that shows a good shot of room 5052 in the bottom left corner of the picture.  Also gives a great perspective on how deep the verandahs of those deck 5 Cat 5E rooms could be, depending on where they end up placing the railings!



I guess I'm missing it, which part is the verandah? 

I'm horrible at this but your posts have been really interesting!


----------



## HallsofVA

Piecey said:


> I guess I'm missing it, which part is the verandah?
> 
> I'm horrible at this but your posts have been really interesting!



Look at the picture below. In the bottom left corner you see a little spot of deck, with a white edge around it that looks a little bit like a toilet paper holder on this small picture.  That is actually the verandah of the 5E room 5052.  This is one of the first shots we've had taken from above, where you can see that they've extended the floor of the verandah out over the tops of the lifeboat bumpouts.  They have not yet installed the railings for those verandahs, on either side of the ship, so we don't know exactly where they are going to go, but from the looks of the flooring, I think they may extend them all the way out over the lifeboat covers.  Otherwise, the folks in those rooms won't have any view other than out and up.






If you look at the picture below, you can get a better sense of what this space looks like from the side (granted this is the other side of the ship.)  The area above the little yellow boat is the area we are talking about.  It's hard to get a sense from the side how deep that space is, until you look at it from above, as in the other shot, or from the side, when you see that the Dream has some nice wide hips to her.  The space above the boat on this side of the ship is actually the accessible room 5552, so it is twice as wide as the room on the other side that the other poster was asking about, 5052.


----------



## goosedwn

Can you show me where my home would be? My kids keeps asking me "mom, which one? mom which one?" and I have no ideas which one it is. The number is 7058. Is it a good room? Thanks.


----------



## KS929

Do you guys think stateroom 8188 will also have a good view of CC?? 

sorry for repost, but nobody answered


----------



## HallsofVA

Hopefully you can read this!


----------



## Piecey

HallsofVA said:


> Look at the picture below. In the bottom left corner you see a little spot of deck, with a white edge around it that looks a little bit like a toilet paper holder on this small picture.  That is actually the verandah of the 5E room 5052.  This is one of the first shots we've had taken from above, where you can see that they've extended the floor of the verandah out over the tops of the lifeboat bumpouts.  They have not yet installed the railings for those verandahs, on either side of the ship, so we don't know exactly where they are going to go, but from the looks of the flooring, I think they may extend them all the way out over the lifeboat covers.  Otherwise, the folks in those rooms won't have any view other than out and up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the picture below, you can get a better sense of what this space looks like from the side (granted this is the other side of the ship.)  The area above the little yellow boat is the area we are talking about.  It's hard to get a sense from the side how deep that space is, until you look at it from above, as in the other shot, or from the side, when you see that the Dream has some nice wide hips to her.  The space above the boat on this side of the ship is actually the accessible room 5552, so it is twice as wide as the room on the other side that the other poster was asking about, 5052.



Thank you for taking the time to explain this to me! I was curious because we are booked in 5546 on the Fantasy (so I figured looking at Dream pictures would give me an idea)... by my calculations from what I learned on this thread, that would be the 4th room in on the second picture, yes?

So the speculation is that these verandahs may be a bit deeper? I'm still a bit wishy-washy on a verandah because we'll be cruising with our (then) 3 year old and 22 month old boys.. 

Thanks again

I just came across this picture on the Orlando Sentinel site:





I wish it were bigger so we could see exactly what is going on there.


----------



## HallsofVA

Piecey said:


> Thank you for taking the time to explain this to me! I was curious because we are booked in 5546 on the Fantasy (so I figured looking at Dream pictures would give me an idea)... by my calculations from what I learned on this thread, that would be the 4th room in on the second picture, yes?
> 
> So the speculation is that these verandahs may be a bit deeper? I'm still a bit wishy-washy on a verandah because we'll be cruising with our (then) 3 year old and 22 month old boys..
> 
> Thanks again



By jove, I think you've got it!  4th room from the left on the bottom row of verandahs is 5546.

As to verandahs and kids, I wouldn't let it worry you.  While there is only a temporary railing in place on those rooms right now, I have confidence that DCL will have a sufficient verandah that's designed to promote the safety of it's guests, young and old.  We've cruised with 23 month olds and 3 yr olds in verandah rooms, and haven't had any problems.  But we also don't let them out there without us!

Great picture, that clearly shows just how large those 5E verandahs could be.  But we still need to see where they put the railing before we'll know for sure!  Thanks!


----------



## Piecey

HallsofVA said:


> By jove, I think you've got it!  4th room from the left on the bottom row of verandahs is 5546.
> 
> As to verandahs and kids, I wouldn't let it worry you.  While there is only a temporary railing in place on those rooms right now, I have confidence that DCL will have a sufficient verandah that's designed to promote the safety of it's guests, young and old.  We've cruised with 23 month olds and 3 yr olds in verandah rooms, and haven't had any problems.  *But we also don't let them out there without us!*



I'm pretty sure they won't even be allowed out there WITH me.  I am a worrier. I've been on 2 cruises before, 1 DCL, but never had a verandah. This will be completely new to me. From what I've read on here, the railing is very high. That makes me happy. I booked a category 5 specifically to try to curtail any possibility they might want to climb because of the whitewalls category 6s are supposed to have. 

Its a bit neurotic of me to be so worried about something that is almost 2 years away hahaha


----------



## HallsofVA

KingRichard said:


> Great work!!
> 
> Now the rest of the ship? LOL



Ask and you shall receive.  I figured I'd do the hardest one next.  Here's part two!  Now someone else can do the others, since I have a ton of work to do the next few days!

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38837749&postcount=225


----------



## rahrah

HallsofVA said:


> Actually they are portholes with an additional covering over them.  Underneath that ribbon of plexiglass are 7 portholes on each deck.  There is a post on page 8 or so that addresses this, and links to a post where this was discussed during construction.



I was wondering about why they did this, and I think I figured it out. A long time ago, I used to be a merchant ship's officer. Standing a bridge watch at night, you do not want any light on the foredeck as it makes it harder to see things in front of the ship.

I bet that second outer layer of windows can be made opaque at night so that the lights from the forward facing cabins will not shine out on the foredeck.

Or it is just a decorative facade so that the walls in the forward facing cabins can be vertical....


----------



## HallsofVA

rahrah said:


> I was wondering about why they did this, and I think I figured it out. A long time ago, I used to be a merchant ship's officer. Standing a bridge watch at night, you do not want any light on the foredeck as it makes it harder to see things in front of the ship.
> 
> I bet that second outer layer of windows can be made opaque at night so that the lights from the forward facing cabins will not shine out on the foredeck.
> 
> Or it is just a decorative facade so that the walls in the forward facing cabins can be vertical....



Good theory!  I hadn't thought of that.  The early models and designs of the Dream had all the portholes showing.  Then somewhere along the way, all the images switched to the ribbon pattern.  As they were installing the portholes, the outer walls looked slanted, so I'm not sure if the interior walls are vertical or not.  I figured it was for aerodynamic or pure style purposes.  Interesting to hear it might have a safety purpose in a nautical sense.


----------



## HallsofVA

goosedwn said:


> Can you show me where my home would be? My kids keeps asking me "mom, which one? mom which one?" and I have no ideas which one it is. The number is 7058. Is it a good room? Thanks.



We don't have a lot of great shots of the port, or left side of the ship up close.  But you can get a general sense of where you are from the picture below, and then take that to a port side picture.

On the picture below, find the little yellow boat.  The verandah right above that boat is the accessible room 5552.  That room is located right at the forward elevators.  Go up two decks from that room to room 7548.  Go left 4 rooms to 7556.  7556 is directly across the ship from your room 7058.  It's one of the first rooms from the left on this picture.  A good reference point when you want to try to find your room on the other side of the ship, is to follow the column of rooms straight up, and you'll see you are right under the back edge of the overhang for the Deck 12 concierge rooms (or the restroom, actually.)  Find the same thing on the other side of the ship, and drop down to Deck 7 and there you are!


----------



## gismo1554

HallsofVA said:


> Sarah - Anything in particular you want to know?  You can see its outside wall in the aft photos such as the one below.  Deck 7 is three up from the bottom.  7689 is behind the white wall to the left of the verandah room on the right side of Deck 7, which is 7688.  7690 is the third verandah room in the middle of Deck 7, and is on the other side of your room.
> 
> Why they went to the trouble of putting an inside room in those spots is beyond me, unless something prevented then from including the split bath, thus they couldn't make it any more than a Cat 11.  Seems they could have stuck one of the medium size Cat 9 portholes back there without too much trouble and still kept some symmetry to the ship.



Cool this was exactly what I was looking for. I couldn't work out where it would be really or how an inside was between 2 outside. Nice to be able to picture it! Thanks!


----------



## goosedwn

HallsofVA said:


> We don't have a lot of great shots of the port, or left side of the ship up close.  But you can get a general sense of where you are from the picture below, and then take that to a port side picture.
> 
> On the picture below, find the little yellow boat.  The verandah right above that boat is the accessible room 5552.  That room is located right at the forward elevators.  Go up two decks from that room to room 7548.  Go left 4 rooms to 7556.  7556 is directly across the ship from your room 7058.  It's one of the first rooms from the left on this picture.  A good reference point when you want to try to find your room on the other side of the ship, is to follow the column of rooms straight up, and you'll see you are right under the back edge of the overhang for the Deck 12 concierge rooms (or the restroom, actually.)  Find the same thing on the other side of the ship, and drop down to Deck 7 and there you are!



Thank you very very much! My 4 ds is so happy to claim HIS ROOM on the boat!!!!


----------



## justmestace

rahrah said:


> I was wondering about why they did this, and I think I figured it out. A long time ago, I used to be a merchant ship's officer. Standing a bridge watch at night, you do not want any light on the foredeck as it makes it harder to see things in front of the ship.
> 
> I bet that second outer layer of windows can be made opaque at night so that the lights from the forward facing cabins will not shine out on the foredeck.
> 
> Or it is just a decorative facade so that the walls in the forward facing cabins can be vertical....


 

Or I thought perhaps...somewhere on this thread or a similar one....that maybe they added it as non-glare, or non-reflective, or a type of sunscreen for the rooms themselves. Your theory sounds more plausible, but I've been on other ships with forward-facing rooms that did not have any type of covering, too.  Hmmmm.......


----------



## js

justmestace said:


> I answered this one on the "double railing" thread. You really should not have any problems at all. It will be a great spot. Check out my reply on the other thread.
> 
> I also posted a picture I took back there this summer.


Thank you VERY much! I so appreciate your taking the time to reply to me on both threads. Thank you again.




justmestace said:


> Or I thought perhaps...somewhere on this thread or a similar one....that maybe they added it as non-glare, or non-reflective, or a type of sunscreen for the rooms themselves. Your theory sounds more plausible, but I've been on other ships with forward-facing rooms that did not have any type of covering, too.  Hmmmm.......


While you were on the other ships with the forward facing cabins, did you receive a note in your cabin that asked you to please shut the shades at nighttime due to the bridge needing to have darkness to see (does that makes sense).
Although we sail in balcony cabins, we have been on cruises where we have met others that were on high decks, close to bridge, and were informed while being in an oceanview room to please keep their shades drawn at night for the bridge.  While I heard about this firsthand on RCCL, I do know they also talk about it for CCL on the cruisecritic.com board.

The ship looks beautiful so can't wait to sail in July!


----------



## Husurdady

Piecey said:


> Thank you for taking the time to explain this to me! I was curious because we are booked in 5546 on the Fantasy (so I figured looking at Dream pictures would give me an idea)... by my calculations from what I learned on this thread, that would be the 4th room in on the second picture, yes?
> 
> So the speculation is that these verandahs may be a bit deeper? I'm still a bit wishy-washy on a verandah because we'll be cruising with our (then) 3 year old and 22 month old boys..
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> .



 In MAY 2011 on the DREAM and in MAY 2012 on the FANTASY, We also have that stateroom number 5546. Did you also know that there is not a connecting door to either rooms 5544 or 5548.


----------



## HallsofVA

Husurdady said:


> In MAY 2011 on the DREAM and in MAY 2012 on the FANTASY, We also have that stateroom number 5546. Did you also know that there is not a connecting door to either rooms 5544 or 5548.



A rare feat indeed!  Just as there are only 2 Royal Suites, there are only 2 forward starboard non-connecting 5E rooms, and you my friend, are in one of them!!


----------



## justmestace

js said:


> Thank you VERY much! I so appreciate your taking the time to reply to me on both threads. Thank you again.
> 
> 
> 
> While you were on the other ships with the forward facing cabins, did you receive a note in your cabin that asked you to please shut the shades at nighttime due to the bridge needing to have darkness to see (does that makes sense).
> Although we sail in balcony cabins, we have been on cruises where we have met others that were on high decks, close to bridge, and were informed while being in an oceanview room to please keep their shades drawn at night for the bridge. While I heard about this firsthand on RCCL, I do know they also talk about it for CCL on the cruisecritic.com board.
> 
> The ship looks beautiful so can't wait to sail in July!


 

We were in the front on Norwegian, and no, they never asked us that. But...we were ABOVE the bridge....so maybe that made a difference?
We also had balconies, too, though.

I've been thinking about the rooms forward on the Dream, though...and I don't know what time they'll close the Teen area out front, nor do I know how well the teens will be able to see up toward the rooms, but if I had a forward room, I'd keep the curtains drawn at night anyway. Just in case the kids down there could see up and in. I'm not used to having a room where someone could see INTO it. I think they would have to put some kind of sunscreen or whatever on those windows for privacy and to keep the glare out.


----------



## Husurdady

HallsofVA said:


> A rare feat indeed!  Just as there are only 2 Royal Suites, there are only 2 forward starboard non-connecting 5E rooms, and you my friend, are in one of them!!



 And my friend what is the other one.......Oh....oh.... let me guess, 5552 [A]  or 5524, wow, thats 2 more  And now how many non-connecting on forward port-side is there  my friend ?   ...............beap....times up , 3. You are great , keep up the good INFO.      2-U


----------



## PearlySwan

I think this picture gives a better perspective of the forward facing Cat 9A porthole staterooms. It's easier to see the placement of the portholes, but what I can't figure out yet is if these are the larger portholes or the medium sized portholes.  HallsofVA any input there? I want to think they are the larger portholes because we are booked in 8504.


----------



## justmestace

PearlySwan said:


> I think this picture gives a better perspective of the forward facing Cat 9A porthole staterooms. It's easier to see the placement of the portholes, but what I can't figure out yet is if these are the larger portholes or the medium sized portholes.  HallsofVA any input there? I want to think they are the larger portholes because we are booked in 8504.


 


They'll be the same size as the Cat 8C's on the sides of the ship forward. Those are plainly visible in quite a few of the pictures on here.


----------



## HallsofVA

PearlySwan said:


> I think this picture gives a better perspective of the forward facing Cat 9A porthole staterooms. It's easier to see the placement of the portholes, but what I can't figure out yet is if these are the larger portholes or the medium sized portholes.  HallsofVA any input there? I want to think they are the larger portholes because we are booked in 8504.





justmestace said:


> They'll be the same size as the Cat 8C's on the sides of the ship forward. Those are plainly visible in quite a few of the pictures on here.



Thanks for the picture!  I think it helps give good perspective, but not so good of a result.

I think the windows up front are actually going to turn out to be the medium size ones, as on the 9A rooms in the back or the 9B rooms down below.  I had also hoped they'd be the large ones, and I could almost get there by comparing the height of the ribbon to the height of the windows on the port and starboard sides, using the picture below as reference.  Even on the picture below, the side forward portholes appear to be slightly bigger than the ribbon across the front, but I wanted to justify that as the difference between upright versus slanted windows.  But the picture above seems to confirm that the portholes do not completely fill the space under the ribbon panels, thus I'm going to have to say that they are medium sized.





That said, the two 9A rooms on the port and starboard side of the ship do appear to have the same size portholes as the Cat 8C cabins next to them, so they look like bonus bargains!  With the corner rooms, we may get additional space, but only a small window.

Having 8006 booked on our Dream cruise, I of course hope for the larger windows, but I won't be disappointed if they turn out to be the medium ones I'm anticipating them to be.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Andreas posted some more pictures, since the sun finally came out!

Here's the thread that has the link to his photos
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38853481&posted=1#post38853481

There are some extreme close ups!

.


----------



## justmestace

ibouncetoo said:


> Andreas posted some more pictures, since the sun finally came out!
> 
> Here's the thread that has the link to his photos
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38853481&posted=1#post38853481
> 
> There are some extreme close ups!
> 
> .


 


AWESOME!  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## HallsofVA

I don't have time to go through the new pictures at the moment and post an updated analysis with pictures, but just wanted to post some quick feedback/updates to some of the topics discussed in this thread thus far from a very quick review.

1.  The daylight pictures show that they are in the process of placing the verandahs on the 5E rooms.  It looks like they have some of the support arms in place on the starboard side rooms, and have some actual panels up on the port side rooms.  From the pictures, it looks like they have extended the verandahs out to the edge of the boat covers, which makes them larger than on the deck plan and will enable the Deck 5 folks to look down and not just up and out.  On the port side pictures the railing looks a bit high, but hopefully that's just a perspective thing since the photo is taken from the ground.

2.  We had quite a few posts talking about the workplatform that had been in front of the royal suite.  There are several closeups that show the platform having been moved to the end of the concierge rooms on Deck 12, and being used.

3.  The funky looking doors (brown with small porthole window) on the three unpublished verandah rooms on Deck 10 forward by the wings have been replaced with regular doors.  I had come to realize that the funky looking doors were the temp. construction doors, so I wasn't terribly surprised to see them replaced.  I assume they are also replacing the temp. doors on the concierge rooms on Deck 11 port side, since previous pictures still had many of them in place on those rooms.

4.  The accessible verandah doors and the aft corner verandah doors have something going on with them.  At first I thought they were getting wider openings for accessibility, but since those aft doors are no longer listed as being accessible who knows what is going on.  I don't remember the doors looking different from the previous pictures, but now most if not all of the accessible verandah doors and the aft doors have a wide piece of plastic over the middle door.  

5.  I looked, but from my quick glance, it doesn't seem we can confirm anything about the aft verandah dividers.  There are some support posts in place that I can't recall if were in the earlier pictures, and they are located well back from the deck railings.


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> I don't have time to go through the new pictures at the moment and post an updated analysis with pictures, but just wanted to post some quick feedback/updates to some of the topics discussed in this thread thus far from a very quick review.
> 
> 1. The daylight pictures show that they are in the process of placing the verandahs on the 5E rooms. It looks like they have some of the support arms in place on the starboard side rooms, and have some actual panels up on the port side rooms. From the pictures, it looks like they have extended the verandahs out to the edge of the boat covers, which makes them larger than on the deck plan and will enable the Deck 5 folks to look down and not just up and out. On the port side pictures the railing looks a bit high, but hopefully that's just a perspective thing since the photo is taken from the ground.
> 
> 2. We had quite a few posts talking about the workplatform that had been in front of the royal suite. There are several closeups that show the platform having been moved to the end of the concierge rooms on Deck 12, and being used.
> 
> 3. The funky looking doors (brown with small porthole window) on the three unpublished verandah rooms on Deck 10 forward by the wings have been replaced with regular doors. I had come to realize that the funky looking doors were the temp. construction doors, so I wasn't terribly surprised to see them replaced. I assume they are also replacing the temp. doors on the concierge rooms on Deck 11 port side, since previous pictures still had many of them in place on those rooms.
> 
> 4. The accessible verandah doors are getting wider door openings. I don't remember the doors looking different from the previous pictures, but now most if not all of the accessible verandah doors have a wider middle section (or look like they are getting once since I couldn't tell from a quick glance if that was a temporary opening, or a new wider opening.
> 
> 5. I looked, but from my quick glance, it doesn't seem we can confirm anything about the aft verandah dividers. There are some support posts in place that I can't recall if were in the earlier pictures, and they are located well back from the deck railings.


 


Where are you seeing this? Interested because I'll have an HC room on the Dream and the Fantasy.  The verandah doors on in the HC rooms on the Magic/Wonder were the same size as all the others.


----------



## HallsofVA

justmestace said:


> Where are you seeing this? Interested because I'll have an HC room on the Dream and the Fantasy.  The verandah doors on in the HC rooms on the Magic/Wonder were the same size as all the others.



Take a look at the accessible verandahs in these pictures.  The doors didn't look like this last weekend!


----------



## dahuffy

PearlySwan said:


> I think this picture gives a better perspective of the forward facing Cat 9A porthole staterooms. It's easier to see the placement of the portholes, but what I can't figure out yet is if these are the larger portholes or the medium sized portholes.  HallsofVA any input there? I want to think they are the larger portholes because we are booked in 8504.



We'll be in 8502 on the Fantasy.


----------



## HallsofVA

HallsofVA said:


> I don't have time to go through the new pictures at the moment and post an updated analysis with pictures, but just wanted to post some quick feedback/updates to some of the topics discussed in this thread thus far from a very quick review.
> 
> 5.  I looked, but from my quick glance, it doesn't seem we can confirm anything about the aft verandah dividers.  There are some support posts in place that I can't recall if were in the earlier pictures, and they are located well back from the deck railings.



I took some closer looks at the pictures while answering the post above, and realized that we can see some of the verandah dividers!  Take a look at the aft picture above, and also at the shot below of the Deck 12 and other forward rooms!  It looks like some of the same type of poles that are supporting the dividers on the forward rooms are installed on the aft rooms.


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> Take a look at the accessible verandahs in these pictures. The doors didn't look like this last weekend!


 


They have some kind of paper or film over the center, but they're still the same width as all the other doors.   The paper just overlaps the two outer sections.


And those aft rooms aren't accessible. The only verandah accessible room AFT is on Deck 9, on the other side of the ship.


----------



## HallsofVA

justmestace said:


> They have some kind of paper or film over the center, but they're still the same width as all the other doors.   The paper just overlaps the two outer sections.
> 
> 
> And those aft rooms aren't accessible. The only verandah accessible room AFT is on Deck 9, on the other side of the ship.



You are absolutely right about those aft rooms!  Sorry!  Still had the old deck plan in mind when I saw that, especially since I saw the same coverings on the other accessible rooms on the ship but not on any other non-accessible ones.  I wonder what they're doing to those doors, that they aren't doing to the other doors??

That's what I get for trying to take a quick look when I should have been working!


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> You are absolutely right about those aft rooms! Sorry! Still had the old deck plan in mind when I saw that, especially since I saw the same coverings on the other accessible rooms on the ship but not on any other non-accessible ones. I wonder what they're doing to those doors, that they aren't doing to the other doors??
> 
> That's what I get for trying to take a quick look when I should have been working!


 


What I would HOPE they are doing, is making them easier to open! I have limited range of motion in my shoulders (among other problems) and opening those doors is miserable. 

And I wish those rooms back there were all still HC.  There aren't enough HC rooms, in my opinion, and I don't agree that those larger balconies should be in the same category as the rooms next door, with smaller balconies. But I'm betting DCL will figure that one out soon enough, and make a special category for them, like the other cruise lines have. Some lines call those "Premium Balconies" and charge more.


----------



## justmestace

HEY....wouldn't it be nice if they made the HC doors like a "regular" door....open, close...instead of a slider??  That's one thing I DO like about the balcony doors on other lines. They are so much easier for me to open.

But then, they'd also be easier for a child to open, too.


----------



## KS929

HallsofVA said:


> I took some closer looks at the pictures while answering the post above, and realized that we can see some of the verandah dividers!  Take a look at the aft picture above, and also at the shot below of the Deck 12 and other forward rooms!  It looks like some of the same type of poles that are supporting the dividers on the forward rooms are installed on the aft rooms.



Also check out the picture below

On deck 8, you can see that there's also some dividers up there already.


----------



## KS929

nvm


----------



## elgerber

In all the times this week I looked at the picture of my aft balcony, 7192, I never realized that the balcony has plexiglass, till you guys pointed it out!!!  Thank you so much!  That is so wonderful!  Now, let's get a divider up out there!


----------



## Piecey

HallsofVA said:


> 1.  The daylight pictures show that they are in the process of placing the verandahs on the 5E rooms.  It looks like they have some of the support arms in place on the starboard side rooms, and have some actual panels up on the port side rooms.  From the pictures, it looks like they have extended the verandahs out to the edge of the boat covers, which makes them larger than on the deck plan and will enable the Deck 5 folks to look down and not just up and out.  On the port side pictures the railing looks a bit high, but hopefully that's just a perspective thing since the photo is taken from the ground.



From this picture...





It appears to me that they will extend out deeper than the other verandahs, but not all the way out to the edge of the bumpout. But again, I'm terrible at stuff like this and trying to interpret. You seem very good at it!

If these turn out to be as deep as they appear do you think they'll become very popular? I can't decide if this makes those rooms "diamonds in the rough" or not. I think for me personally I'll prefer it... looking straight down always  made me slightly nervous!


----------



## KS929

Piecey said:


> From this picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears to me that they will extend out deeper than the other verandahs, but not all the way out to the edge of the bumpout. But again, I'm terrible at stuff like this and trying to interpret. You seem very good at it!
> 
> If these turn out to be as deep as they appear do you think they'll become very popular? I can't decide if this makes those rooms "diamonds in the rough" or not. I think for me personally I'll prefer it... looking straight down always  made me slightly nervous!



looks like they already got the dividers in on this side! lol


----------



## Piecey

KS929 said:


> looks like they already got the dividers in on this side! lol



Yeah!

I just saw this one-- those are very tall supports for the 5E verandahs! 







*eta*
Annnnd finally saw this one. I think we can safely say those 5E rooms are going to have deeper verandahs!


----------



## momof2minnies

Can someone tell me how to see the printed deck plans for room numbers like the DCL site used to have- want to see numbered layouts of the rooms like before.

I go to the site and the only deck plan thing I get is a virtual thing and it doesn't work.

Looking for room 7100 and 7102 on the Dream- same location as on the Magic?

Linda


----------



## Kanga1

Go to the Disney Dream website.  Click "Gallery" on the top and the "Deck Plans" on the bottom.


http://www.disneytravelagents.com/disneydream/minisite/


----------



## elgerber

momof2minnies said:


> Can someone tell me how to see the printed deck plans for room numbers like the DCL site used to have- want to see numbered layouts of the rooms like before.
> 
> I go to the site and the only deck plan thing I get is a virtual thing and it doesn't work.
> 
> Looking for room 7100 and 7102 on the Dream- same location as on the Magic?
> 
> Linda




You can see the deck plans right here on the DIS too, go up and click on where it says staterooms.


----------



## HallsofVA

Glad you found the pictures!  These were the ones I'd glanced at quickly yesterday but haven't had time to post!



Piecey said:


> Yeah!
> 
> I just saw this one-- those are very tall supports for the 5E verandahs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *eta*
> Annnnd finally saw this one. I think we can safely say those 5E rooms are going to have deeper verandahs!


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

Piecey said:


> From this picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Does this picture look funny to anyone else? It kinda looks like a model put together from balsa wood. I know it's not though. Will the bottom (deep blue/black - and that's another thread) be painted or coated again? I just don't remember the Magic looking so ... slapped together? Granted, Disney isn't going to sail an unseaworthy vessel - this just struck me as odd.


----------



## HallsofVA

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> Does this picture look funny to anyone else? It kinda looks like a model put together from balsa wood. I know it's not though. Will the bottom (deep blue/black - and that's another thread) be painted or coated again? I just don't remember the Magic looking so ... slapped together? Granted, Disney isn't going to sail an unseaworthy vessel - this just struck me as odd.



I noticed that, as well as the seams around the porthole windows forward and aft.  I was wondering if they would be doing any additional coating, but it seems they would have done that in drydock if they were going to.

I just went and looked back at my closeups of the Magic, and you can certainly see her seams when your are up close or taking pictures in bright light.  I imagine it has to be hard to get steel and other metals to be nice and flat in all cases.


----------



## HallsofVA

Take a look at the picture below of the forward portholes.  What is with the laddar down the side, and the ledges that go across between the porthole decks?

Is the ladder just for maintenance purposes, or does it serve as a sort of fire escape or entry/exit way for the crew in the case of an emergency or other problem?

Do the ledges serve any purpose?  Perhaps to block the bridge from seeing stateroom lights when they are looking down at night?  I see them on the forward rooms, and not on the aft rooms.


----------



## stingfancb

HallsofVA said:


> Glad you found the pictures! These were the ones I'd glanced at quickly yesterday but haven't had time to post!


 
So someone help me out - we have a 5E (#5534) on the Dream. Could we actually have "lucked" out and gotten a deeper verandah?!?!? Not sure what is meant by being able to "look down"? I'm pretty sure I found our cabin - but would love for someone more knowledgeable to actually point it out on a picture. Thanks to everyone for these pictures and descriptions.


----------



## cinmouse

Okay,now since there are pictures and things are taken better shape, I am torn.  I have a 5E room & like maybe the bigger vernanda, but will the room be smalled.  
My husband is thinking maybe we change to one of the rooms off the back to get a differnt view point, since we sailed on the wonder mid-ship on deck 6.

Any ideas...also, I chose the orginal 5E room since I am prone to get seasick!  I am happy with my current room  but afraid the room might be smaller


----------



## KS929

COOL!! They have one of those moving platforms around the bridge too!






Wouldn't the bridge's windows also have wipers?


----------



## HallsofVA

KS929 said:


> COOL!! They have one of those moving platforms around the bridge too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't the bridge's windows also have wipers?



I see the moving platform goes all the way around the bridge (across the front and everything.  Cool!


----------



## KS929

HallsofVA said:


> I see the moving platform goes all the way around the bridge (across the front and everything.  Cool!



yeah it's cool! but how is it gonna turn through those sharp corners


----------



## HallsofVA

stingfancb said:


> So someone help me out - we have a 5E (#5534) on the Dream. Could we actually have "lucked" out and gotten a deeper verandah?!?!? Not sure what is meant by being able to "look down"? I'm pretty sure I found our cabin - but would love for someone more knowledgeable to actually point it out on a picture. Thanks to everyone for these pictures and descriptions.



It is looking like you are getting a larger than normal verandah.  The floor of your verandah extends all the way out to the edge of the cover that houses the boats and extra life jacket barrels and other items.  If they put your verandah railing where it would be per the deck plan (in line with the other verandahs) then you wouldn't be able to see to the water when standing on your verandah, because all you would see would be the extra decking.  So you could only see straight out and up, but not down toward the water.  From the pictures, it appears that they are building the edge of your verandah out to the edge of the decking, which will move you closer to the edge, enabling you to see down toward the water.

Room 5534 is the 6th verandah from the front on the right side of the ship (or 10th from the left when starting at the accessible 5E verandah 5552.) From the picture that Soccermom posted above, I believe you are right above the right most opening on Deck 4 from the right, though it is hard to precisely gauge from the angle of the picture.



cinmouse said:


> Okay,now since there are pictures and things are taken better shape, I am torn.  I have a 5E room & like maybe the bigger vernanda, but will the room be smalled.
> My husband is thinking maybe we change to one of the rooms off the back to get a differnt view point, since we sailed on the wonder mid-ship on deck 6.
> 
> Any ideas...also, I chose the orginal 5E room since I am prone to get seasick!  I am happy with my current room  but afraid the room might be smaller



I don't think the room will be any smaller on the inside than any other Cat 5 room, so I don't know what you'd gain by moving rooms, especially if you like the location.  The staterooms are generally prefabricated rooms, so they are generally identical on the inside, with some variances for corner or end rooms.  If you look too hard at a printed deckplan, the rooms will *appear* smaller only because the scale for deck 5 is smaller than for the other decks given it has to cover the space from bow to stern, while the higher decks don't cover the bow.


----------



## HallsofVA

Just wanted to take a moment and give a quick thank you to everyone who contributed to this thread.  In just under a week since I started this thread, it's had almost 18000 views, and over 270 posts.  Thanks to everyone for helping to unlock the mysteries of the Dream, and for helping to translate the deck plans into actual pictures of the ship!


----------



## HallsofVA

KS929 said:


> yeah it's cool! but how is it gonna turn through those sharp corners



Notice they have a track across the front 9A rooms as well!


----------



## KS929

HallsofVA said:


> Notice they have a track across the front 9A rooms as well!



lmao! I was gonna say that but got too lazy I doubted a little because I didn't really see the platform ahaha..


----------



## hainerfamily

I've been looking at a deck plan that shows many accessible cabins in the aft.  So Disney changed their minds??  What will those cabins now be like?  Will they have same layout, just a regular washroom??

We typically travel with an air mattress (no where to fall!), which is why floor space is important to us and also having space for wheelchair in the cabin, too.

That would be great for us; my son is in a wheelchair but is small enough that a bathtub is preferred over a roll in shower.

 Would 8682 be one of the better suites for us (occupancy of 4)?

Thanks for any feedback!



justmestace said:


> They have some kind of paper or film over the center, but they're still the same width as all the other doors.   The paper just overlaps the two outer sections.
> 
> 
> And those aft rooms aren't accessible. The only verandah accessible room AFT is on Deck 9, on the other side of the ship.


----------



## HallsofVA

hainerfamily said:


> I've been looking at a deck plan that shows many accessible cabins in the aft.  So Disney changed their minds??  What will those cabins now be like?  Will they have same layout, just a regular washroom??
> 
> We typically travel with an air mattress (no where to fall!), which is why floor space is important to us and also having space for wheelchair in the cabin, too.
> 
> That would be great for us; my son is in a wheelchair but is small enough that a bathtub is preferred over a roll in shower.
> 
> Would 8682 be one of the better suites for us (occupancy of 4)?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback!



The original deck plan that I saw had all the aft corner cabins being accessible.  They are still listed that way on the main Dream information site as well. (Go to Gallery, then Deck Plans)
http://www.disneytravelagents.com/disneydream/minisite/

However, a newer version of the deck plan does not list them as accessible.  This echoes some feedback given by castmembers when people have called to ask about them.
http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-cruise-line/dream-fantasy-deck-plan.htm

The rooms still look like they will be big and wide, just something caused DCL to remove the accessible notation.  I'm wondering if the doorway into the room is just too tight to give clearance for a chair after they did all the final finishing or something else.  The doorways on 8682/8164 and the corners on deck 7 look pretty open.


----------



## HallsofVA

Andreas posted some XXL pictures, and we are able to get a good view of the flagpole with the cables, etc. in place so you can judge possible blockage (except for seeing an actual flag in place.)


----------



## HallsofVA

From an XXL picture that Andreas posted, you can see more of what is going on with the aft verandah dividers.


----------



## HallsofVA

I mentioned earlier that they are doing something to all the accessible doors, but not sure what.  Here's a closeup of the door to 9670 on Deck 9.  This room is not listed as an accessible room on the newer deck plan, but as mentioned earlier (or was it in another post, I forget!) I wonder if they have any plans to make them accessible again.  Possible they are installing an automatic door opener on the verandah?  Look at the little track over the right most door panel.  And look at how large the main door opening is now.  Hmm.  Any guesses??


----------



## elgerber

HallsofVA said:


> From an XXL picture that Andreas posted, you can see more of what is going on with the aft verandah dividers.



This looks like they are installing them?  I hope!!


----------



## HallsofVA

elgerber said:


> This looks like they are installing them?  I hope!!



They are installing some dividers, yes.  The question still remains as to whether the dividers will extend all the way out to the edge of the railing, or whether they will stop short, enabling people to walk around the railing and not completely separating off one verandah from another.


----------



## dawne577

I moved our stateroom from 6192 to 6690 just a few days ago. The close ups photos convince me that I made a good move - I was concerned about the flagpole and about the shared balcony space with the cabin that adjoins 6192. Seems like a lot of DIS'ers have 6690 reserved so there should be feedback and pics before we sail on 1-3-2012! 
Wish I had known about Disney changing the corner afts on 7&8 to non HA - we've got 3 inside staterooms close to us on deck 6 aft and that large balcony would have been ideal for the grandkids.


----------



## leane

I am a first time cruiser on any line and was hoping for some input.
We are booking today with a TA and are going to book a catagory 5D hopefully room 6656.

Our TA said Deck 6 was a good deck and we are going Aft because I am prone to seasickness.  

Would you agree with the TA is deck 6 a good deck.  If we are cruising first time and splurging on a verhanda I don't want to be stuck looking at the top of a life boat 

TIA for your help.


----------



## cwdefouw

Regarding the Deck 5, Cat 5 rooms with the deeper balconies fore and aft. It is interesting to note that Royal Caribbean's Radiance Class ships, (also built by Meyer Werft), have a very similar design on their seventh deck, fore and aft where the verandah staterooms are much deeper with a small covered area and a large uncovered area. Just an interesting design note.


----------



## DisneyBaby2004

HallsofVA said:


> Just wanted to take a moment and give a quick thank you to everyone who contributed to this thread.  In just under a week since I started this thread, it's had almost 18000 views, and over 270 posts.  Thanks to everyone for helping to unlock the mysteries of the Dream, and for helping to translate the deck plans into actual pictures of the ship!



THank YOU!!!! You have taken so much time by posting pic, analyzing and answering questions.


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> Andreas posted some XXL pictures, and we are able to get a good view of the flagpole with the cables, etc. in place so you can judge possible blockage (except for seeing an actual flag in place.)


 


WOW....my drawing that I did was SPOT ON!!!


----------



## justmestace

hainerfamily said:


> I've been looking at a deck plan that shows many accessible cabins in the aft. So Disney changed their minds?? What will those cabins now be like? Will they have same layout, just a regular washroom??
> 
> We typically travel with an air mattress (no where to fall!), which is why floor space is important to us and also having space for wheelchair in the cabin, too.
> 
> That would be great for us; my son is in a wheelchair but is small enough that a bathtub is preferred over a roll in shower.
> 
> Would 8682 be one of the better suites for us (occupancy of 4)?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback!


 

According to DCL's reservation line, my TA, and the new travel agent's large Disney Cruise Line Vacation Planner book, the ONLY accessible stateroom in the aft that has a verandah is #9170.
The early deck plans that were posted here on the DIS....by Dreams Unlimited, showed most of the corner rooms aft as being accessible, but this is not true.


----------



## justmestace

This is how I had thought they would work the flagpole....with a CM coming out onto deck 5 (in the gray area on the deck plans) to raise it from there, so as not to disturb anyone.
But the better news is that they managed to place the ropes so that they won't block any of the stateroom's views!!!


----------



## awatt

justmestace said:


> According to DCL's reservation line, my TA, and the new travel agent's large Disney Cruise Line Vacation Planner book, the ONLY accessible stateroom in the aft that has a verandah is #9170.
> The early deck plans that were posted here on the DIS....by Dreams Unlimited, showed most of the corner rooms aft as being accessible, but this is not true.



Called DCL to inquire about the corner aft cabins, maybe switching from 6192 to one of them instead.

The agent told me for my sailing they were not booked, but she could not book one for me because DCL has them on "hold" and is deciding whether they will be accessible or not. FWIW.


----------



## HallsofVA

awatt said:


> Called DCL to inquire about the corner aft cabins, maybe switching from 6192 to one of them instead.
> 
> The agent told me for my sailing they were not booked, but she could not book one for me because DCL has them on "hold" and is deciding whether they will be accessible or not. FWIW.



I've been wondering if this was the case.  While I recognize the DIS is just a subset of the entire population of folks who cruise, I found it odd that no one (that I can recall) has chimed in on any of the recent threads to brag about having one of those large corner rooms booked.

I've searched 10 or more cruises for 2-4 people, and have not been able to find one of those rooms available regardless of the time of year.

Hopefully, if anyone does have one of those rooms booked they will chime up.  But I still think they're working through the final fit and finish to see which way they will be able to go with those rooms.


----------



## jdybnsn

justmestace said:


> But the better news is that they managed to place the ropes so that they won't block any of the stateroom's views!!!



What about the flag ? - will this obscur views do you think ?


----------



## disneydawg10

HallsofVA said:


> I've been wondering if this was the case.  While I recognize the DIS is just a subset of the entire population of folks who cruise, I found it odd that no one (that I can recall) has chimed in on any of the recent threads to brag about having one of those large corner rooms booked.
> 
> I've searched 10 or more cruises for 2-4 people, and have not been able to find one of those rooms available regardless of the time of year.
> 
> Hopefully, if anyone does have one of those rooms booked they will chime up.  But I still think they're working through the final fit and finish to see which way they will be able to go with those rooms.




I have been wondering the same thing.  We have room #9672 which connects to 9670.  I recently asked my TA about 9670 for our family traveling with us (they have 9652).  I asked about it being HA and if not, if it was available.  It was not for our cruise (and she said it wasn't HA).  9652 seems to have a bit of an obstructed view, and I wanted to change to another verandah room on deck 9, but my TA couldn't find any at the time.  It will be interesting to see what the final outcome it.
BTW-thank you for this thread.  I check this one daily (since we have an aft room, and I was curious what all you smarties say)!


----------



## elgerber

awatt said:


> Called DCL to inquire about the corner aft cabins, maybe switching from 6192 to one of them instead.
> 
> The agent told me for my sailing they were not booked, but she could not book one for me because DCL has them on "hold" and is deciding whether they will be accessible or not. FWIW.



I would also be very interested to see what happens with these.  I have the inside room next to one of them, and could swap my verandah room on the back for one of these.  They look huge, as do the verandahs.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

jdybnsn said:


> What about the flag ? - will this obscur views do you think ?



I wonder about that as well... and what about the noise of the flag? When it is really flapping it can be loud and annoying.


----------



## js

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> I wonder about that as well... and what about the noise of the flag? When it is really flapping it can be loud and annoying.



I had the same concerns since I am in both the connecting aft 6B cabins.
Someone on here told me that the flag is only flying while in port, so that is ok with me.  I do wish the pole was not there.
It really looks like Deck 5 aft has the most space and privacy since only two cabins in the back but I am not changing, we booked on points and I'm not paying any cash to move cabins (if they even are available).
It does look like the Deck 6 balconies are very large though which will be nice since we only have ever booked side balconies on other cruise lines.


----------



## justmestace

Somewhere on one of these threads, I posted a picture of the flag from my aft balcony. Since the wind blows it around in different directions, it will only block the view for moments at a time. It moved often enough that I was able to get good pictures of Castaway Cay...and some with the flag in the foreground and CC behind it. They made some beautiful pictures.

I have to honestly say that I don't remember any noise from the flag or the ropes at all. And yes, at least it's only there while the ship is in port....so no noise from it at all at night.


----------



## justmestace

awatt said:


> Called DCL to inquire about the corner aft cabins, maybe switching from 6192 to one of them instead.
> 
> The agent told me for my sailing they were not booked, but she could not book one for me because DCL has them on "hold" and is deciding whether they will be accessible or not. FWIW.


 

My TA was only going according to her deck plans when I was asking about an accessible room, and she said those rooms weren't, but she didn't say if they were already occupied or not.  So I really don't know what the plan is.
I could have sworn I saw that some of them were booked for some cruises.


----------



## js

justmestace said:


> Somewhere on one of these threads, I posted a picture of the flag from my aft balcony. Since the wind blows it around in different directions, it will only block the view for moments at a time. It moved often enough that I was able to get good pictures of Castaway Cay...and some with the flag in the foreground and CC behind it. They made some beautiful pictures.
> 
> I have to honestly say that I don't remember any noise from the flag or the ropes at all. And yes, at least it's only there while the ship is in port....so no noise from it at all at night.



Thank you.  Did you hear clicking or clanging at night from metal or ropes hitting the pole? I am a very light sleeper and this would not be good if I keep the cabin door open at night.


----------



## Tonka's Skipper

Country flags by maritime traditions, are flying only during daytime  and while in port.!

Now I am not sure if disney follows that tradition.

AKK


----------



## justmestace

js said:


> Thank you. Did you hear clicking or clanging at night from metal or ropes hitting the pole? I am a very light sleeper and this would not be good if I keep the cabin door open at night.


 


I didn't hear anything, but I don't sleep with the door open, as the cruise lines (all of them) will ask you not to.  I know that some of the cruise lines have a set up in the rooms that the A/C automatically shuts off when the balcony door is opened.


----------



## M&MLover

What do you think about room 6556?  Is it ok??


----------



## js

justmestace said:


> I didn't hear anything, but I don't sleep with the door open, as the cruise lines (all of them) will ask you not to.  I know that some of the cruise lines have a set up in the rooms that the A/C automatically shuts off when the balcony door is opened.



Thanks so much!


----------



## HallsofVA

M&MLover said:


> What do you think about room 6556?  Is it ok??



It depends on your definition of OK.  Personally I wouldn't book 6556 for two reasons:

1) It's located above the Buena Vista Theatre, and they occasionally run late night or midnight movie premiers in the theatre, and noise from the sound system has been a problem on the current ships; and 
2) it's a connecting room to 6558.

Other than that, it's conveniently located between the forward and midship elevators, and would have easy access to the theatres, kids clubs, restaurants, etc.


----------



## Silver Cinderella

HallsofVA said:


> It depends on your definition of OK.  Personally I wouldn't book 6556 for two reasons:
> 
> 1) It's located above the Buena Vista Theatre, and they occasionally run late night or midnight movie premiers in the theatre, and noise from the sound system has been a problem on the current ships; and
> 2) it's a connecting room to 6558.
> 
> Other than that, it's conveniently located between the forward and midship elevators, and would have easy access to the theatres, kids clubs, restaurants, etc.



Could you tell us where 12028 is on the Dream?  This is our first cruise and now I am worried.


----------



## KingRichard

Silver Cinderella said:


> Could you tell us where 12028 is on the Dream?  This is our first cruise and now I am worried.



http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/photos/DisneyDreamDeckPlan.jpg


----------



## HallsofVA

Silver Cinderella said:


> Could you tell us where 12028 is on the Dream?  This is our first cruise and now I am worried.



Don't know why you'd be worried!  You'll have an incredible view from above most everyone else!

I believe there are some threads in this post (or possibly the *see my room* thread) where we found 12528 for someone.  That room is basically in the same spot as 12028, but on the other side of the ship.

12528 is the last room on Deck 12, right next to the bathroom (which is the room underneath where the worker is standing).  You can see it at the top of the picture below.  You're in the same spot, but on the port or left side of the ship.


----------



## Silver Cinderella

Wow!  This is fabulous!


----------



## HallsofVA

Silver Cinderella said:


> Wow!  This is fabulous!



Just thought I'd also mention, that according to the pictures they showed on the Good Morning America clip, you'll be about as high up as the Statue of Liberty's Torch from your room on Deck 12!  Enjoy!!


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

We're in 7680 next October, and it appears to be one of the ones noted as obstructed on page 1.  Interestingly, I'm on the DCL site now, looking at deck plans.  When I search for that number, and hover over 7680, it shows Category 06C.  Is it possible that they're changing categories already?  Or perhaps an internet error?


----------



## HallsofVA

PaDisneyCouple said:


> We're in 7680 next October, and it appears to be one of the ones noted as obstructed on page 1.  Interestingly, I'm on the DCL site now, looking at deck plans.  When I search for that number, and hover over 7680, it shows Category 06C.  Is it possible that they're changing categories already?  Or perhaps an internet error?



Very curious!!  We'll have to go check that out!!  There is no 6C that I've heard of yet, on any of the ships, so it very well could be!!!


----------



## justmestace

PaDisneyCouple said:


> We're in 7680 next October, and it appears to be one of the ones noted as obstructed on page 1. Interestingly, I'm on the DCL site now, looking at deck plans. When I search for that number, and hover over 7680, it shows Category 06C. Is it possible that they're changing categories already? Or perhaps an internet error?


 

That's new...they didn't have a Cat 6C before.


----------



## HallsofVA

HallsofVA said:


> Very curious!!  We'll have to go check that out!!  There is no 6C that I've heard of yet, on any of the ships, so it very well could be!!!



I see it showing as 6C very clearly on the virtual deck plan, but don't see 6C being a category that's listed on the website yet.  

Does anyone have the time to make a list for us of all the rooms that show as 6C?  

I'd assume it's limited to the aft verandahs, which as noted in post 1 are currently advertised as metal walled verandahs, though they are actually more obstructed by the metal then the 6A and 6B rooms are.  I didn't see the same indication on the obstructed Cat 5 rooms, but I also didn't get a chance to do a thorough look.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

HallsofVA said:


> I see it showing as 6C very clearly on the virtual deck plan, but don't see 6C being a category that's listed on the website yet.
> 
> Does anyone have the time to make a list for us of all the rooms that show as 6C?
> 
> I'd assume it's limited to the aft verandahs, which as noted in post 1 are currently advertised as metal walled verandahs, though they are actually more obstructed by the metal then the 6A and 6B rooms are.  I didn't see the same indication on the obstructed Cat 5 rooms, but I also didn't get a chance to do a thorough look.



I'm glad you saw the same thing.  When I pretend booked a 3 night for 11/11, 7680 shows as a 6b, under the booking part of the site.  I'll be on the phone shortly to our TA, as we decided this morning to do a B2B, in that room.  We might be moving our room.  

Thanks so much for this thread.  Glad I came here this morning.  Not worried about any price change, but now that we can see our room, it might be worth a room change.


----------



## Hygiene99

KingRichard said:


> http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/photos/DisneyDreamDeckPlan.jpg



http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/ships-activities/ships/dream/

Then click deck plan, I have found that one not to be up to date.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

5680, another of the ones mentioned on post 1, is listed as 8D on DCL's site.  My printed catalog had it at 6b.


----------



## HallsofVA

PaDisneyCouple said:


> 5680, another of the ones mentioned on post 1, is listed as 8D on DCL's site.  My printed catalog had it at 6b.



So we have:

5680 and 5180 = were 6B, now showing as 8D but still listing verandah on virtual deck plan
7680 = was 6B now showing as 6C on virtual deck plan

Curious!  Keep them coming!!


----------



## HallsofVA

HallsofVA said:


> So we have:
> 
> 5680 and 5180 = were 6B, now showing as 8D but still listing verandah on virtual deck plan
> 7680 = was 6B now showing as 6C on virtual deck plan
> 
> Curious!  Keep them coming!!



I checked with my TA on this, and she gave DCL a call.  They said they are working to correct the virtual deck plan since they are showing this in error.

But, still something to keep an eye on since it may just be that the CMs on the phone haven't gotten any updates yet!

The Deck 5 rooms noted above don't excite me, since I still wouldn't want a room over a nightclub, but I could get excited about some reclassifications on higher decks!


----------



## leane

Would a room over the oceaneers club be noisy?
I am thinking about upgrading but if I stay on the same deck it is over the club ($185 increase) or go up a deck ($217 increase) .  I get seasick so I want to stay as low and mid as I can

TIA


----------



## budbeerlady

HallsofVA said:


> I checked with my TA on this, and she gave DCL a call.  They said they are working to correct the virtual deck plan since they are showing this in error.
> 
> But, still something to keep an eye on since it may just be that the CMs on the phone haven't gotten any updates yet!
> 
> The Deck 5 rooms noted above don't excite me, since I still wouldn't want a room over a nightclub, but I could get excited about some reclassifications on higher decks!



Hmmmm, we are in 5680 in October.....
When I mouse over the deck plans its 8D, but when I play book its still very much a 6B at the $100 more than the 8D. 

When I look for October 13, 2011:
Stateroom 1Staterooms with Verandah Help Category 06B 
ChangeStateroom Number Not selected Select

Category 06B Available Staterooms

Select one of the staterooms below. After you select your stateroom, click "Save." 

Deck 6 View on Map  6178  6180  6678  6680  6182  6184 
Deck 5 View on Map  5180  5680 
Choose Your Own Stateroom 

So I cannot beg for $100 less quite yet for our trip, its still charging the $1486. I will keep watching, mostly I just want the Veranda but an extra $100 savings would be nice.


----------



## chip&dale&fun

HallsofVA said:


> So we have:
> 
> 5680 and 5180 = were 6B, now showing as 8D but still listing verandah on virtual deck plan
> 7680 = was 6B now showing as 6C on virtual deck plan
> 
> Curious!  Keep them coming!!



So do I need to call my TA as well.  We are in 5180 and booked it as a 6B?


----------



## gydell

5680 and 5180 are still listed as cat 6b on my cruise.


----------



## js

hhmmm....what about those that booked using points for certain categories?
I booked my two connecting 6B Aft cabins using my points for a 6B (6190 and 6192).
While I don't think my category will change, what about the others that booked with points based on categories?
If I spent more points on one category and it was "downgraded" I would want my points back for room DVC bookings since once you put your points over to DVC Cruise, they must stay in cruise, they cannot be transferred back to room bookings.


----------



## HallsofVA

chip&dale&fun said:


> So do I need to call my TA as well.  We are in 5180 and booked it as a 6B?





gydell said:


> 5680 and 5180 are still listed as cat 6b on my cruise.



As noted above, the *change* at the moment exists only on the virtual deck plan, and nowhere else.  Per my TA's discussion with DCL, the deck plan is in error and they are working to correct it.  (Personally, I think it's an awfully specific and coincidental error, but what do I know?!)  So I wouldn't expect that you would be seeing these downgraded officially yet.  But as budbeerlady states above, I'd keep an eye on it and check back from time to time on the deck plan and booking site just to see if this is a sign that something will be happening!


----------



## HallsofVA

js said:


> hhmmm....what about those that booked using points for certain categories?
> I booked my two connecting 6B Aft cabins using my points for a 6B (6190 and 6192).
> While I don't think my category will change, what about the others that booked with points based on categories?
> If I spent more points on one category and it was "downgraded" I would want my points back for room DVC bookings since once you put your points over to DVC Cruise, they must stay in cruise, they cannot be transferred back to room bookings.



If you don't have any incentive to get the points back, and they do end up downgrading a cabin that you've booked, then perhaps you'd want to switch to a cabin that isn't downgraded?


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

yogibigdog said:


> From eariler DCL press release:
> 
> Staterooms:
> Nearly nine out of 10 of the 1,250 staterooms on the Disney Dream are outside rooms, and of those, 90 percent have a private verandah. To accommodate larger families and groups traveling together, there are *500 connecting *doors adjoining staterooms. *On connecting verandah staterooms, the partition between verandahs may be opened to create a larger shared balcony. *


I'm not sure I like that or not. I suppose some people would though. Then you could just book 2 verandah connecting rooms and "pretend" it's a suite (sorta)? LOL 



HallsofVA said:


> It depends on your definition of obstructed!  But from the picture below, I do think it has an obstruction.  As mentioned in the first post, if you sail in that room, I would encourage you to complain about the obstruction, since it has the same classification as the room next to it, but has a more obstructed verandah.  (Customer feedback is what led to the downgrading of the secret verandah and SPH rooms on the existing ships, I've heard.)
> 
> Assume you know where your room is, but it's the first verandah on the right next to the portholes on Deck 5.


5524...... that's our room and IDK if I like or dislike the obstruction. On the one hand we always wanted to try navigator's verandah and never could snag one when we wanted to. On the other hand paying the same as others with a "bottom/side" obstruction like that? I think I'd prefer one of the higher categories with an "upper/side" obstruction instead. 





HallsofVA said:


> They are installing some dividers, yes.  The question still remains as to whether the dividers will extend all the way out to the edge of the railing, or whether they will stop short, enabling people to walk around the railing and not completely separating off one verandah from another.


I hope not. that would not be cool if you didn't have both rooms booked for your family/party. 



justmestace said:


> WOW....my drawing that I did was SPOT ON!!!


it is? 


HallsofVA said:


> Andreas posted some XXL pictures, and we are able to get a good view of the flagpole with the cables, etc. in place so you can judge possible blockage (except for seeing an actual flag in place.)


(quoted just to compare with photo below)



justmestace said:


> This is how I had thought they would work the flagpole....with a CM coming out onto deck 5 (in the gray area on the deck plans) to raise it from there, so as not to disturb anyone.
> But the better news is that they managed to place the ropes so that they won't block any of the stateroom's views!!!


I liked your photo rendition better than the way it's showing in the photo that was posted. It looks like all the ropes/etc. are going smack in front of THE ROOM WE HAVE BOOKED for next summer. We have both the rooms there actually. Surely it can't just be going all right there in front of our verandah? 
Is there gonna be a divider between that stateroom's verandah and the access door next to it? Or are they gonna walk onto our verandah to deal with the ropes/flag? Is that just resting there for the time being and will be bolted up in the square you have outlined in your photo? 
I'm very confused. 
I liked your photo rendition better than the way it looks now. 

Looks like we have the 2 aft connecting verandahs for next summer on Dream- and have a flag/ropes/double railing/dividers issue going on with those rooms. Hmmm maybe that's why at the time we booked they were only $20 more than cat 8a at the time? 

We have 5524 booked the next spring on Fantasy and I'm assuming it will be the same as dream-- and that will have a bottom obstruction BUT the verandah goes out further? That's how the photo looks on Dream. I'm a bit confused on that though. So step around the obstruction to go out further on the verandah? 
Like this photo shows: 




(furthest verandah on the right on deck 5)-from that angle it's difficult to tell for sure. does that extended verandah only start at where the end of the curved obstruction is? or is it further to the right and you step around the obstruction? If it only goes out from the tip of curved obstruction- that will be one funky shaped "narrow walkway out" type verandah? LOL It might be interesting at least. 

I wonder is Fantasy going to be exactly like Dream? 

Thanks to all those that posted info and photos on this thread. I read the entire thread and looked at all the photos shown and linked to and I really appreciate everything posted on this thread!


----------



## justmestace

There will definitely be a divider between your room and the area where the crew will come out to raise the flag. And I'm betting that you can't tell by the picture above, because it's somewhat angled, but I think the rope portion will be totally on the side where the crew area is, except maybe at the very top corner of your balcony.

You asked also about the dividers being able to open up to the next stateroom.  All of them were like that on the Wonder and Magic, they just had either been painted over or rusted too much to open any more, and the rooms stewards refused to even try.
So the dividers won't be any different than what they are on the other ships when they're closed.
I have a friend in the room next door to me on the Fantasy, and we're planning on opening them so that we have one big verandah. If it were a stranger there, it wouldn't matter, because it would be just like it always has been, and it would stay closed.

So far, from what we've seen & heard, the Fantasy will be the same except they may do some different theming like the differences in the Wonder and Magic (different main dining room, different bar names)


----------



## HallsofVA

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> 5524...... that's our room and IDK if I like or dislike the obstruction. On the one hand we always wanted to try navigator's verandah and never could snag one when we wanted to. On the other hand paying the same as others with a "bottom/side" obstruction like that? I think I'd prefer one of the higher categories with an "upper/side" obstruction instead.
> 
> We have 5524 booked the next spring on Fantasy and I'm assuming it will be the same as dream-- and that will have a bottom obstruction BUT the verandah goes out further? That's how the photo looks on Dream. I'm a bit confused on that though. So step around the obstruction to go out further on the verandah?
> Like this photo shows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (furthest verandah on the right on deck 5)-from that angle it's difficult to tell for sure. does that extended verandah only start at where the end of the curved obstruction is? or is it further to the right and you step around the obstruction? If it only goes out from the tip of curved obstruction- that will be one funky shaped "narrow walkway out" type verandah? LOL It might be interesting at least.
> 
> I wonder is Fantasy going to be exactly like Dream?
> 
> Thanks to all those that posted info and photos on this thread. I read the entire thread and looked at all the photos shown and linked to and I really appreciate everything posted on this thread!



I think I may have some bad news for those with 5524 booked.  From the pictures, and looking at where the extenders over the rooms are placed, I'm not sure that 5524 has the extended verandah that the other 5E rooms will have.  It doesn't appear that the extension goes out to that room, but rather starts at the divider between 5524 and 5526.  It is really hard to tell from the pictures, but I'm *pretty* sure from looking at the two pictures posted above.

Like you say, it would be awkward if you had to somehow maneuver around the obstruction to get to an extended verandah.  I don't see that happening.  And since 5524 is a non-connecting room, there isn't a verandah opening to the next room to help.

I assume 5024 on the port side of the ship will be in the same position.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

HallsofVA said:


> I think I may have some bad news for those with 5524 booked.  From the pictures, and looking at where the extenders over the rooms are placed, I'm not sure that 5524 has the extended verandah that the other 5E rooms will have.  It doesn't appear that the extension goes out to that room, but rather starts at the divider between 5524 and 5526.  It is really hard to tell from the pictures, but I'm *pretty* sure from looking at the two pictures posted above.
> 
> Like you say, it would be awkward if you had to somehow maneuver around the obstruction to get to an extended verandah.  I don't see that happening.  And since 5524 is a non-connecting room, there isn't a verandah opening to the next room to help.
> 
> I assume 5024 on the port side of the ship will be in the same position.



Oh that is bad news. 
I just emalied my TA and I'm calling my TA tomorrow. I am NOT going to pay the same for a bottom/side obstructed verandah as one next to me with no obstruction and further out! The whole point of it being further out like that would be the same for 5524! So if it's not extended it's not only obstructed with that curve but also obstructed below (like the other 5E verandahs would be if not extended further out) 
That definitely shouldn't cost the same price as the roomn next to it! Not cool. nope.. not standing for it 
Thanks for the info.. from looking at the photos I think you're right and I can't see how they'd justify charging the same for 5524 as the other rooms. that needs to have a different category pricing for sure. 




justmestace said:


> There will definitely be a divider between your room and the area where the crew will come out to raise the flag. And I'm betting that you can't tell by the picture above, because it's somewhat angled, but I think the rope portion will be totally on the side where the crew area is, except maybe at the very top corner of your balcony.
> 
> You asked also about the dividers being able to open up to the next stateroom.  All of them were like that on the Wonder and Magic, they just had either been painted over or rusted too much to open any more, and the rooms stewards refused to even try.
> So the dividers won't be any different than what they are on the other ships when they're closed.
> I have a friend in the room next door to me on the Fantasy, and we're planning on opening them so that we have one big verandah. If it were a stranger there, it wouldn't matter, because it would be just like it always has been, and it would stay closed.
> 
> So far, from what we've seen & heard, the Fantasy will be the same except they may do some different theming like the differences in the Wonder and Magic (different main dining room, different bar names)



The picture made it look like the ropes come down smack in front of the room we'll be in.... next to the door. It's not that angled, it looks right in front of the person in the picture that's between the two rooms we'll have. So it'll connect right out there on the railing? No likey 

I did not know that about the dividers on Magic/Wonder! that's interesting. I wonder if these will get the same way after the next painting or once they rust? hey if it comes out same as the other permanent dividers- then that's cool... just an extra option (make it a larger verandah) if you want. Is it somehow "locked" where if you don't have both rooms people in the other rooms couldn't open it too? I mean connecting doors are doubled and have locks so that won't go on.... will the verandah dividers have some kind of safety feature like that as well? Where they can't open it and gain access to your verandah? 
(and possibly your room, if you aren't locking your verandah for some reason?) 

thanks for the info. I never knew that about Magic/Wonder.


----------



## HallsofVA

5kwallace said:


> Does anyone know if the verandah of 5524 on the Dream is obstructed?  I asked before booking and was told no.  I have a fear that it is (like the secret verandahs on the Wonder).  Any information would be greatly appreciated.





5kwallace said:


> That was what I was afraid of.  I asked DCL before booking if that room was obstucted like the secret verandahs on the Wonder.  I was told no that it did not have any obstructions.  Do I complain now or during the cruise?  Thanks for the info.



Wow! so at least 3 of you have booked room 5524!  The 2 in the posts above, plus 5kwallace quoted here.  I remembered looking up the room before, so I went back and grabbed the name and posts so you can all share concerns together.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

What's rooms 5048 and/or 5050 look like? They are on the other side of the ship as the photos shown, I think? So would those be extended (outwards) verandahs also? 
I'm kinda limited on what we can switch to since we'd like to have the same room for both b2b cruises AND prefer to be forward since we also have an inside room for the kiddos that is forward. 

sigh


----------



## HallsofVA

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> What's rooms 5048 and/or 5050 look like? They are on the other side of the ship as the photos shown, I think? So would those be extended (outwards) verandahs also?
> I'm kinda limited on what we can switch to since we'd like to have the same room for both b2b cruises AND prefer to be forward since we also have an inside room for the kiddos that is forward.
> 
> sigh



Look at the picture below.  Find the accessible room at the end of the 5E verandahs.  That's room 5552, and it looks to be directly across from 5052 (which is not accessible).  5050 is the room next to 5052, and 5048 is next to that.  So they are basically across from the two verandahs next to the accessible room on deck 5.  From this side of the ship, they do appear to have extended verandahs.  You can see the posts in an earlier shot you posted, but because of the angle, I like this shot better for seeing the actual rooms.

Other than being connecting rooms to each other, they're not bad.  They are right by the forward elevator, which means they are thankfully between the Walt Disney and Buena Vista theatres without being over eithe of them.


----------



## budbeerlady

HallsofVA said:


> As noted above, the *change* at the moment exists only on the virtual deck plan, and nowhere else.  Per my TA's discussion with DCL, the deck plan is in error and they are working to correct it.  (Personally, I think it's an awfully specific and coincidental error, but what do I know?!)  So I wouldn't expect that you would be seeing these downgraded officially yet.  But as budbeerlady states above, I'd keep an eye on it and check back from time to time on the deck plan and booking site just to see if this is a sign that something will be happening!




I will keep stalking the sites to see what happens. I am not so sure I buy the fact that the maps suddenly wrongly changed but we will see.  I am excited to be on the boat and to have a veranda as we have never been able to get one before on other cruise lines.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

HallsofVA said:


> Look at the picture below.  Find the accessible room at the end of the 5E verandahs.  That's room 5552, and it looks to be directly across from 5052 (which is not accessible).  5050 is the room next to 5052, and 5048 is next to that.  So they are basically across from the two verandahs next to the accessible room on deck 5.  From this side of the ship, they do appear to have extended verandahs.  You can see the posts in an earlier shot you posted, but because of the angle, I like this shot better for seeing the actual rooms.
> 
> Other than being connecting rooms to each other, they're not bad.  They are right by the forward elevator, which means they are thankfully between the Walt Disney and Buena Vista theatres without being over eithe of them.


Thank you for the info!

Just something I thought about suddenly- what about the deck(s) above? So deck 5 extended out but then the decks above look down to see part of deck 5 verandahs. That's odd. Isn't it?
And the dividers would have to come out further, no? (looks like we can see something that "looks like" poles sticking out from the top too- railing for dividers to come out further? to end of verandah?) 
And then the 5E room right next to the last one that is partially obstructed- it sticks out further and the last one doesn't so then they can be on their verandah looking back and seeing the entire other verandah? That's odd too. This whole configuration is weird to me. LOL I'm used to verandahs being all even across- so a person would really have to reach around/crane their neck around to see your entire verandah like that- and used to the floor above sticking out same (or further) above so they can't look down and see your verandah. It's foreign to me, that's for sure.

(I've had our room on both cruises changed to 5050. I have a feeling 5024/5524 are going to need to be classified a different category, but we'll see)


----------



## Piecey

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Thank you for the info!
> 
> Just something I thought about suddenly- what about the deck(s) above? So deck 5 extended out but then the decks above look down to see part of deck 5 verandahs. That's odd. Isn't it?
> And the dividers would have to come out further, no? (looks like we can see something that "looks like" poles sticking out from the top too- railing for dividers to come out further? to end of verandah?)
> And then the 5E room right next to the last one that is partially obstructed- it sticks out further and the last one doesn't so then they can be on their verandah looking back and seeing the entire other verandah? That's odd too. This whole configuration is weird to me. LOL I'm used to verandahs being all even across- so a person would really have to reach around/crane their neck around to see your entire verandah like that- and used to the floor above sticking out same (or further) above so they can't look down and see your verandah. It's foreign to me, that's for sure.



I agree. I've been stalking this thread a bit (posted a few times) because we're booked in a 5E on the Fantasy. I figured the Dream and Fantasy would have the same configuration and I'm eager for the sailing to find out what is going on with these verandahs and to see some pictures.

Is anyone from the DIS booked in one of these 5E rooms on the maiden voyage? I'd love to find someone who is so they can post some pictures for us.


----------



## Hygiene99

Piecey said:


> I agree. I've been stalking this thread a bit (posted a few times) because we're booked in a 5E on the Fantasy. I figured the Dream and Fantasy would have the same configuration and I'm eager for the sailing to find out what is going on with these verandahs and to see some pictures.
> 
> Is anyone from the DIS booked in one of these 5E rooms on the maiden voyage? I'd love to find someone who is so they can post some pictures for us.


Believe me, we  will take lots of Photo's.. 

Someone make a list and when we go on the Cabin tour We have set up, I will try to address concerns... 
in like 72 days........
Peter


----------



## sanctumsolitude

Piecey said:


> I agree. I've been stalking this thread a bit (posted a few times) because we're booked in a 5E on the Fantasy. I figured the Dream and Fantasy would have the same configuration and I'm eager for the sailing to find out what is going on with these verandahs and to see some pictures.
> 
> Is anyone from the DIS booked in one of these 5E rooms on the maiden voyage? I'd love to find someone who is so they can post some pictures for us.



My family has 3 of the 5E rooms for the MV (the wife and I are in 5656, sister and her family are in 5654, parents and remaining siblings are in 5652). Given the way my mother documents vacations with her camera, I am sure I will have pictures after I get home. Maybe someone will be on 5E for the preview cruises and we will get pictures before then.


----------



## Piecey

Hygiene99 said:


> Believe me, we  will take lots of Photo's..
> 
> Someone make a list and when we go on the Cabin tour We have set up, I will try to address concerns...
> in like 72 days........
> Peter





sanctumsolitude said:


> My family has 3 of the 5E rooms for the MV (the wife and I are in 5656, sister and her family are in 5654, parents and remaining siblings are in 5652). Given the way my mother documents vacations with her camera, I am sure I will have pictures after I get home. Maybe someone will be on 5E for the preview cruises and we will get pictures before then.



Awesome! Thanks to both of you. I eagerly await your pictures... just like I'm sure you're both very eager to take them!

We're booked in 5546 on the Fantasy.


----------



## Husurdady

Piecey said:


> Awesome! Thanks to both of you. I eagerly await your pictures... just like I'm sure you're both very eager to take them!
> 
> We're booked in 5546 on the Fantasy.



 PIECEY, diddo here also, May and Sept.on the Dream and May 2012 on the the Fantacy.........for that larger verandah... maybe we should bring a bar-b-Q grill .


----------



## KingRichard

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Thank you for the info!
> 
> Just something I thought about suddenly- what about the deck(s) above? So deck 5 extended out but then the decks above look down to see part of deck 5 verandahs. That's odd. Isn't it?
> And the dividers would have to come out further, no? (looks like we can see something that "looks like" poles sticking out from the top too- railing for dividers to come out further? to end of verandah?)
> And then the 5E room right next to the last one that is partially obstructed- it sticks out further and the last one doesn't so then they can be on their verandah looking back and seeing the entire other verandah? That's odd too. This whole configuration is weird to me. LOL I'm used to verandahs being all even across- so a person would really have to reach around/crane their neck around to see your entire verandah like that- and used to the floor above sticking out same (or further) above so they can't look down and see your verandah. It's foreign to me, that's for sure.
> 
> (I've had our room on both cruises changed to 5050. I have a feeling 5024/5524 are going to need to be classified a different category, but we'll see)



What about the blank room above the small boat? Maybe even 2 blank rooms with no windows or doors?


----------



## stingfancb

We're booked in rm 5534  (5E) on the Dream.  We're thinking (hoping) that the verandah will go out farther than the ones above and that the people above us would be able to look down at us when we're at the railing; but, when under the roof, they wouldn't be able to see us.  Sort of like on the Magic/Wonder aft verandahs that you could see some of when looking down from the outdoor seating of the buffet.  Not that WE ever looked down there.  
 ***Stacey - that was just for you!  ***


----------



## elgerber

Hygiene99 said:


> Believe me, we  will take lots of Photo's..
> 
> Someone make a list and when we go on the Cabin tour We have set up, I will try to address concerns...
> in like 72 days........
> Peter



Ooooh, I can't wait for pictures.  We are in 7190 and 7192, aft.  I am dying to know about the verandah, if you can see through it well, and what the deal is with the divider.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

KingRichard said:


> What about the blank room above the small boat? Maybe even 2 blank rooms with no windows or doors?



IDK
I think it's been said that last room there is a handicapped room- but it is NOT handicapped on the other side. I think that's what I've read. I'm confused about the whole thing to be honest. LOL



stingfancb said:


> We're booked in rm 5534  (5E) on the Dream.  We're thinking (hoping) that the verandah will go out farther than the ones above and that the people above us would be able to look down at us when we're at the railing; but, when under the roof, they wouldn't be able to see us.  Sort of like on the Magic/Wonder aft verandahs that you could see some of when looking down from the outdoor seating of the buffet.  Not that WE ever looked down there.
> ***Stacey - that was just for you!  ***




LOL 
Oh well IDK... I guess some people like bigger verandahs but personally we're fine with the small ones. We just like to sit and look out though- and with extended verandah if you sat back "under" what would you see? And you'd be out unprotected from sun and rain while at the railing? It'll be a different experience I suppose... it's interesting because I never dreamed at cat 5 verandah would end up being bigger (sq footage) than higher categories.


----------



## HallsofVA

Here's a new photo from Andreas as she sailed away tonight with some updated shots of some aft verandah dividers!


----------



## justmestace

stingfancb said:


> We're booked in rm 5534 (5E) on the Dream. We're thinking (hoping) that the verandah will go out farther than the ones above and that the people above us would be able to look down at us when we're at the railing; but, when under the roof, they wouldn't be able to see us. Sort of like on the Magic/Wonder aft verandahs that you could see some of when looking down from the outdoor seating of the buffet. Not that WE ever looked down there.
> ***Stacey - that was just for you! ***


----------



## justmestace

KingRichard said:


> What about the blank room above the small boat? Maybe even 2 blank rooms with no windows or doors?


 

The one room with a verandah door (the first one to the right of the lifeboats as you're looking at the pictures) is 5552. It's an accessible room, so it has a larger balcony. There is a blank space next to it (closer to the lifeboats) that is probably just blank space. My opinion is that they should have extended 5552's balcony over there, but it could be maintenance space.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

HallsofVA said:


> Andreas posted some XXL pictures, and we are able to get a good view of the flagpole with the cables, etc. in place so you can judge possible blockage (except for seeing an actual flag in place.)


Stacy- just wanted to say that I was looking thru the photos again and I see now what you were talking about the angle of the photo. So the area where the ropes "come to" on deck 5 really is beside that stateroom and not smack in front of it! The square you outlined is over to the side on the railing- not on the wall next to the door like I originally thought! 

Sorry about my confusion. 
but it does appear the ropes go down/straight down from deck 6 to deck 5 and THEN go across.... only slightly different from what you described. I guess that means the ropes will kinda go across 5192 then? I mean sorta in front of it but ofcourse too far out for anyone to mess with it?

Here's another question though- we have both 5192 and 5190... what is that little "doorway" (sorta?) looking area on the divider showing in this photo? I mean instead of looking like a solid white wall for the divider to the side there- it has a gray area that looks like I don't know what. Any clue what that is? Wait it looks like a little door there is open. Well that's interesting. LOL Is THAT normal like on Magic/Wonder? Verandahs with little doors thru the dividers?


----------



## HallsofVA

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Thank you for the info!
> 
> Just something I thought about suddenly- what about the deck(s) above? So deck 5 extended out but then the decks above look down to see part of deck 5 verandahs. That's odd. Isn't it?
> And the dividers would have to come out further, no? (looks like we can see something that "looks like" poles sticking out from the top too- railing for dividers to come out further? to end of verandah?)
> And then the 5E room right next to the last one that is partially obstructed- it sticks out further and the last one doesn't so then they can be on their verandah looking back and seeing the entire other verandah? That's odd too. This whole configuration is weird to me. LOL I'm used to verandahs being all even across- so a person would really have to reach around/crane their neck around to see your entire verandah like that- and used to the floor above sticking out same (or further) above so they can't look down and see your verandah. It's foreign to me, that's for sure.
> 
> (I've had our room on both cruises changed to 5050. I have a feeling 5024/5524 are going to need to be classified a different category, but we'll see)



Given the wide *hips* that the Dream has, and the way the staterooms are set in from the widest parts of the ship, the folks above were either going to be looking down on the part that juts out to go over the boats, etc, or they were going to be looking down on your verandahs.  Eitherway, it's not a straight line down to the ocean as on the current ships.  By extending the 5E verandahs out as they have, at least the 5E folks can look down at something, otherwise they were only going to be looking out and up!



KingRichard said:


> What about the blank room above the small boat? Maybe even 2 blank rooms with no windows or doors?



The white wall is the extended space of the accessible room.  The blank space next to it looks like a stair or other access space to get to the boats and other stuff.


----------



## justmestace

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Stacy- just wanted to say that I was looking thru the photos again and I see now what you were talking about the angle of the photo. So the area where the ropes "come to" on deck 5 really is beside that stateroom and not smack in front of it! The square you outlined is over to the side on the railing- not on the wall next to the door like I originally thought!
> 
> Sorry about my confusion.
> but it does appear the ropes go down/straight down from deck 6 to deck 5 and THEN go across.... only slightly different from what you described. I guess that means the ropes will kinda go across 5192 then? I mean sorta in front of it but ofcourse too far out for anyone to mess with it?
> 
> Here's another question though- we have both 5192 and 5190... what is that little "doorway" (sorta?) looking area on the divider showing in this photo? I mean instead of looking like a solid white wall for the divider to the side there- it has a gray area that looks like I don't know what. Any clue what that is? Wait it looks like a little door there is open. Well that's interesting. LOL Is THAT normal like on Magic/Wonder? Verandahs with little doors thru the dividers?


 

They've got a bunch of junk piled up over there, so it's hard to tell what's what. I noticed that before, though, it almost looks like a metal bar, or handrail type thing. I have no idea what it is, or if it will even stay there.
It might be something they placed there for while they're working and will remove. 

I just looked again at the picture...it almost looks like there's a small, round-top door.....maybe it's a doggie door? Or for the dwarves???  Kidding!  It just has to be something that they aren't finished with, is all I can say.

Those dividers don't look like they'll open the way some do. They look solid enough (almost like I-Beams) to actually be supports as opposed to just verandah dividers.

I can only guess about the ropes. I HOPE they don't block anyone's view. The only good part is that they're only up while the ship is in port, so I guess for the little time we're on our balconies in port, it won't be a really big deal.


----------



## dahuffy

HallsofVA said:


> Hopefully you can read this!



All I can say is "WOW"


----------



## dahuffy

justmestace said:


> I've been thinking about the rooms forward on the Dream, though...and I don't know what time they'll close the Teen area out front, nor do I know how well the teens will be able to see up toward the rooms, but if I had a forward room, I'd keep the curtains drawn at night anyway. Just in case the kids down there could see up and in. I'm not used to having a room where someone could see INTO it. I think they would have to put some kind of sunscreen or whatever on those windows for privacy and to keep the glare out.



I guess we'll find out.


----------



## justmestace

dahuffy said:


> I guess we'll find out.


 

Then again....if they CAN see in, you could have a little fun with those young whippersnappers!


----------



## KingRichard

HallsofVA said:


> Given the wide *hips* that the Dream has, and the way the staterooms are set in from the widest parts of the ship, the folks above were either going to be looking down on the part that juts out to go over the boats, etc, or they were going to be looking down on your verandahs.  Eitherway, it's not a straight line down to the ocean as on the current ships.  By extending the 5E verandahs out as they have, at least the 5E folks can look down at something, otherwise they were only going to be looking out and up!
> 
> 
> 
> The white wall is the extended space of the accessible room.  The blank space next to it looks like a stair or other access space to get to the boats and other stuff.



Just surprised that there are no windows then?


----------



## justmestace

KingRichard said:


> Just surprised that there are no windows then?


 

Even the larger accessible rooms on the Magic and Wonder only had verandah doors, no windows. There will be a HUGE bathroom against part of one wall, and the desk, tv, etc along there also. And a couple of the accessible rooms on the older ships also had a large closet to park a scooter in.
So that space probably is used up and doesn't allow for a window anyway.


For my dream cruise next year, I'm waitlisted for 5552. I'm on Deck 6 in an accessible room now, but would like to move down and save some $$. I'm really hoping that someone is holding on to this room (who doesn't need it and won't be able to get the required medical form) and will have to let it go.


----------



## olewnikpe

HallsofVA said:


> Hopefully you can read this!



That's incredible that you labeled all of the rooms. It's great to see where the many features of the ship are located. Any chance of continuing further forward. We're booked in #7560 in May, and would love to see where our room is located in respect to the other destinations on the ship.


----------



## Piecey

I think this picture shows pretty clearly that the 5E's are going to have extended verandahs. I know why they did it but it still seems a little odd to me.


----------



## kritter

dahuffy said:


> All I can say is "WOW"



Thanks for doing this. I was able to locate our room!! ..


----------



## DisneyDreamer8

I was watching the live stream of the Dream leaving the MF yard today.  At one point the camera could see into the "two porthole" rooms on deck 1 and they looked like normal staterooms.  Since the deck plans have no passenger cabins on deck 1 do you think they are for officers or special guests?  Or are they going to list some passenger cabins on deck 1?


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

justmestace said:


> You asked also about the dividers being able to open up to the next stateroom.  All of them were like that on the Wonder and Magic, they just had either been painted over or rusted too much to open any more, and the rooms stewards refused to even try.
> So the dividers won't be any different than what they are on the other ships when they're closed.



Where did you get that info the balconies on the Magic and Wonder have never been able to be connected.


----------



## justmestace

EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> Where did you get that info the balconies on the Magic and Wonder have never been able to be connected.


 

I didn't say that they have never been able to be connected.
I said that they used to be able to be opened up, but lately there is paint over the hinges, or they are rusty, and some have even been welded shut so that they can't open.  And the few times we've asked the room steward to do it, they had some kind of excuse as to why they couldn't.

The AFT balcony rooms that I've been in, four different rooms on different decks, there was NO door that would open to the next room at all. The dividers were totally solid.


----------



## huey578

For those who have been researching the pictures,floor plans...which stateroom category looks the best on paper so far? location?


----------



## HallsofVA

huey578 said:


> For those who have been researching the pictures,floor plans...which stateroom category looks the best on paper so far? location?



That is quite a loaded question, and depends on your definition of "best".  What are you looking for?  What do you want to avoid?  How many people?

There are many that seem to have some pluses and some minuses, all depending on your definition or yardstick that you are measuring against.


----------



## HallsofVA

I thought this was a nice picture, though she still looks a bit like a balsa wood model in the sunlight as mentioned earlier in this thread.

If you look closely, you can see some of the lights on in the forward facing 9A cabins:


----------



## justmestace

I wonder if the ship will look like that in person, or if there's just something about it in pictures? Or maybe after another few coats of paint it won't look like that? It's weird.


----------



## HallsofVA

dahuffy said:


> I guess we'll find out.



I just posted a picture from this morning that shows the lights on in some front porthole rooms.  Given how those portholes point up, given the angle on the front of the ship, plus the extra covering over the windows, I don't think there will be much worry of people peering into them.  You'd have to be a contortionist or trying to do it deliberately to expose yourself from one of those rooms, since I assume the wall may be angled as well!



KingRichard said:


> Just surprised that there are no windows then?


They still have the full verandah window/door, I think it would limit the usable space if they tried to put windows or doors on all of the surfaces.



olewnikpe said:


> That's incredible that you labeled all of the rooms. It's great to see where the many features of the ship are located. Any chance of continuing further forward. We're booked in #7560 in May, and would love to see where our room is located in respect to the other destinations on the ship.



I would love to, and have plans to, but have some major deadlines at work that I have been working around the clock on recently.  Someone else is welcome to take up the challenge if you have the time!



DisneyDreamer8 said:


> I was watching the live stream of the Dream leaving the MF yard today.  At one point the camera could see into the "two porthole" rooms on deck 1 and they looked like normal staterooms.  Since the deck plans have no passenger cabins on deck 1 do you think they are for officers or special guests?  Or are they going to list some passenger cabins on deck 1?



The assumption is they are crew quarters, but since there a limited number of them you would assume it would be higher levels of crew or officers.  There are verandah rooms (3 on each side) located on deck 10 in the *grey space* on the published deck plan that I assume are officer quarters as highlighted many pages back in this thread.


----------



## justmestace

huey578 said:


> For those who have been researching the pictures,floor plans...which stateroom category looks the best on paper so far? location?


 

Based on the floorplans we've seen of the staterooms, they look the same as the ones on the Magic and Wonder, with the exception of the one bedroom suites and the royal suites, and the fact that some rooms have the funky-looking round tub & showers. Those look to me as if they just take up more space in the bedroom areas.

Cats 4, 5 & 6 all look close enough to being the same that I think if you chose one of those, it would come down to a matter of your favorite location.


----------



## HallsofVA

justmestace said:


> Based on the floorplans we've seen of the staterooms, they look the same as the ones on the Magic and Wonder, with the exception of the one bedroom suites and the royal suites, and the fact that some rooms have the funky-looking round tub & showers. Those look to me as if they just take up more space in the bedroom areas.
> 
> Cats 4, 5 & 6 all look close enough to being the same that I think if you chose one of those, it would come down to a matter of your favorite location.



Cat 8 & Cat 4 are definitely larger than the other rooms (5 & 6), given the space needed for the 5th beds.

The best bargains that I'm seeing at the moment are perphaps the sideways facing 9A rooms on the forward side of the ship.  I say that because all the other 9A rooms seem to have the medium sized portholes, while the sideways ones seem to have the same large porthole window of the Cat 8 rooms next to them.  On some deck plans the 9A rooms on Deck 7 even seem to be the same size as the 8C rooms next to them, but that doesn't carry through to the virtual deck plan on the DCL site so we don't know if they are really as large or not.

Some of the large verandah rooms aft look nice, especially now that they've separated the verandahs more than when she first floated out.


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

For a verandah rooms, which do you think will have better views, port or starboard for the 4 Day Bahamas cruises?


----------



## HallsofVA

Rhode Island Quahog said:


> For a verandah rooms, which do you think will have better views, port or starboard for the 4 Day Bahamas cruises?



Starboard has historically had a better view of Castaway Cay, since the ship normally backs in, but we don't know if that's changing for the Dream or not.

I don't recall the view from our roon in Nassau however.  Sorry.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Rm 10054....would there happen to be a pic of this rom? I've been all the way thru page 14, still don't see it. Thanks!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

HallsofVA said:


> Given the wide *hips* that the Dream has, and the way the staterooms are set in from the widest parts of the ship, the folks above were either going to be looking down on the part that juts out to go over the boats, etc, or they were going to be looking down on your verandahs.  Eitherway, it's not a straight line down to the ocean as on the current ships.  By extending the 5E verandahs out as they have, at least the 5E folks can look down at something, otherwise they were only going to be looking out and up!
> 
> 
> 
> The white wall is the extended space of the accessible room.  The blank space next to it looks like a stair or other access space to get to the boats and other stuff.



You know what? Thanks for explaining that. 
in my mind I was thinking if on deck 5- without extended- you'd look out and up only.... but I was thinking with deck 5 verandahs extended that would make deck 6 only able to look out, up, or see deck 5 verandahs. 
The way you explained it made me think different.... it's different because of angle of view and deck 6 could still come out "to the edge" of the ship at their railing and look down. Yes they'll see deck 5 verandahs below them too- but can look down. If the deck 5 verandahs were normal size and then had that large "lip" sticking out- there's no way they could even look down if they were at their railings. 

I'm digging what you are saying now. 

The shape of this ship is weird. It really is an I shape like others had mentioned. 
I'm wondering how popular those "larger verandah" deck 5 staterooms are going to become.  Besides people above being able to see you if you're on the outer part- it's simply more room out there plus the best of both worlds? A covered and uncovered verandah... want sun? get out on the outer part. Want protection from wind/rain? go to the covered part. Interesting!

(I also think that 5524/5024 is gonna end up being classified something different- or else all the other 5E's will. One or the other- because those do not compare at all to the rest. Obstructed plus verandah not as large as those next to it?  I switched. I ain't taking the chance I'll be all jealous while I'm in my 5524 room. We've loved that room on magic because it's a SPH room though LOL) 



justmestace said:


> They've got a bunch of junk piled up over there, so it's hard to tell what's what. I noticed that before, though, it almost looks like a metal bar, or handrail type thing. I have no idea what it is, or if it will even stay there.
> It might be something they placed there for while they're working and will remove.
> 
> I just looked again at the picture...it almost looks like there's a small, round-top door.....maybe it's a doggie door? Or for the dwarves???  Kidding!  It just has to be something that they aren't finished with, is all I can say.
> 
> Those dividers don't look like they'll open the way some do. They look solid enough (almost like I-Beams) to actually be supports as opposed to just verandah dividers.
> 
> I can only guess about the ropes. I HOPE they don't block anyone's view. The only good part is that they're only up while the ship is in port, so I guess for the little time we're on our balconies in port, it won't be a really big deal.


I'm sorry i don't know what you're talking about in the first paragraph? 

dwarves LOL
I noticed in some other pictures OTHER dividers that you can see the outline of the door but the door is shut. That's when I looked harder at this photo and saw the door was open- it wasn't just an opening. So apparently it's not the only one? I guess permanent dividers- like you said like I beam supports- might need some way to get "thru" the dividers if necessary? Just curious if those were ever on the Magic or Wonder. (on dividers that were always permanent... not the ones that became permanent after rust/pant/welding kept them shut. I honestly never knew that the dividers on Magic/Wonder ever used to open up! It's brilliant- I just never knew they did!) 

About the ropes- That's just the FLAG that is up when at port- I figured the ropes would always be there though? 



justmestace said:


> Then again....if they CAN see in, you could have a little fun with those young whippersnappers!


LMAO! 
So if they look up they'll wish they hadn't and never do so again?  Teach them for being nosey........ LOL


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

justmestace said:


> I didn't say that they have never been able to be connected.
> I said that they used to be able to be opened up, but lately there is paint over the hinges, or they are rusty, and some have even been welded shut so that they can't open.  And the few times we've asked the room steward to do it, they had some kind of excuse as to why they couldn't.
> 
> The AFT balcony rooms that I've been in, four different rooms on different decks, there was NO door that would open to the next room at all. The dividers were totally solid.



I realize that you didn't say never. I was just wondering where you got that information from as Disney has said that this will be something only available on the Dream and Fantasy. If you have pictures of the hinges then please post them.


----------



## KingRichard

If the Dream is 50% bigger as posted I just can't see them backing in like the smaller ships?

Unless is draws the same water?

I could only hope as we have now switched sides on the ship and are now on the port side. lol


----------



## mmouse37

EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> I realize that you didn't say never. I was just wondering where you got that information from as Disney has said that this will be something only available on the Dream and Fantasy. If you have pictures of the hinges then please post them.



I was always under the assumption that the Magic/Wonder verandah partitions were never able to be removed (seem to remember reading that somewhere)......and that the Dream's partitions will be able to be removed to make a bigger verandah if two friends/family have cabins next to each other.

MJ


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

KingRichard said:


> If the Dream is 50% bigger as posted I just can't see them backing in like the smaller ships?
> 
> Unless is draws the same water?
> 
> I could only hope as we have now switched sides on the ship and are now on the port side. lol



We are on the port side too and the port side on my sailing is filling up much faster than the starboard.  I guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## Hygiene99

mmouse37 said:


> I was always under the assumption that the Magic/Wonder verandah partitions were never able to be removed (seem to remember reading that somewhere)......and that the Dream's partitions will be able to be removed to make a bigger verandah if two friends/family have cabins next to each other.
> 
> MJ





Have to agree with Stace  on this, I believe at one time and maybe even still the partitions could open!
but they never did it on the magic and wonder.


----------



## justmestace

Hygiene99 said:


> Have to agree with Stace on this, I believe at one time and maybe even still the partitions could open!
> but they never did it on the magic and wonder.


 
Only part of the dividers were able to open, like a door. They're on hinges and they have a lock.
We've inspected them a few times, because my husband does iron work, and he was interested in seeing if and how they would work. That's how I knew that most of them wouldn't any more, even if the steward had a key. Most are rusted shut and painted over.


----------



## justmestace

EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> I realize that you didn't say never. I was just wondering where you got that information from as Disney has said that this will be something only available on the Dream and Fantasy. If you have pictures of the hinges then please post them.


 


I take an awful lot of crazy, silly pictures, but I seriously don't think I have any pictures of the hinges. You'll either have to believe me or not. But I have studied them (see above post) and their locks.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

BWV Dreamin said:


> Rm 10054....would there happen to be a pic of this rom? I've been all the way thru page 14, still don't see it. Thanks!



Still trying to find this room on the ship pics. Does anyone know if a pic exists for this side of the ship?


----------



## HallsofVA

BWV Dreamin said:


> Still trying to find this room on the ship pics. Does anyone know if a pic exists for this side of the ship?



Because of how the ship was parked at the dock at MW, we didn't get any great closeups of the left side of the ship.  However, your room is directly across the ship from 10554 which you can see in the top right side of this picture.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

HallsofVA said:


> Because of how the ship was parked at the dock at MW, we didn't get any great closeups of the left side of the ship.  However, your room is directly across the ship from 10554 which you can see in the top right side of this picture.



Thank you! I would assume Cove Cafe spans the entire level, so that should be above us as well? Or would something else(adult pool?) be over us?


----------



## HallsofVA

BWV Dreamin said:


> Thank you! I would assume Cove Cafe spans the entire level, so that should be above us as well? Or would something else(adult pool?) be over us?



You are very conveniently located to cove cafe, but I don't think it's above your room or anything.

If you look at the deck plan, you are directly across from the stairwell.  On the 11th floor deck plan, when you look directly across the stairwell, it actually looks like you have restrooms directly above your room, and then some tables and chairs above your verandah.  (Remember deck 11 sticks out a bit further over Deck 10.)

Cove cafe takes up the forward part of the funnel under which your room sits, but is actually a bit more forward and to the left of your actual room separated by a little bit of grey space from the restrooms above your room.


----------



## huey578

justmestace said:


> Based on the floorplans we've seen of the staterooms, they look the same as the ones on the Magic and Wonder, with the exception of the one bedroom suites and the royal suites, and the fact that some rooms have the funky-looking round tub & showers. Those look to me as if they just take up more space in the bedroom areas.
> 
> Cats 4, 5 & 6 all look close enough to being the same that I think if you chose one of those, it would come down to a matter of your favorite location.



I'm debating booking either a category 5 or 6 (verandah view). I am confused by all the sub categories within those classes


----------



## BWV Dreamin

HallsofVA said:


> You are very conveniently located to cove cafe, but I don't think it's above your room or anything.
> 
> If you look at the deck plan, you are directly across from the stairwell.  On the 11th floor deck plan, when you look directly across the stairwell, it actually looks like you have restrooms directly above your room, and then some tables and chairs above your verandah.  (Remember deck 11 sticks out a bit further over Deck 10.)
> 
> Cove cafe takes up the forward part of the funnel under which your room sits, but is actually a bit more forward and to the left of your actual room separated by a little bit of grey space from the restrooms above your room.



Thank you for all your help! I just booked this room last week and it was slim pickens. So I am very happy with everything I've learned about this room. So with deck 11 protruding out bit, we might get some shade! Yor thread is awesome!


----------



## HallsofVA

huey578 said:


> I'm debating booking either a category 5 or 6 (verandah view). I am confused by all the sub categories within those classes



The lettered subcategories are all tied to location, and not an indicator that the actual room is any different.  The subcategories start with the assumption that highest and midship is the most preferred, so that's generally your A categories.  

The difference between 6A and 6B is easy, since they are all located aft, the 6A aft verandahs are on higher decks than the 6B verandahs are.

For the Cat 5 verandahs, since they put mostly Cat 4 rooms in the midship locations, they also go generally by decks, with Cat A on Decks 10 and 9, and going down by deck from there (B = 8, C=7, D=6, E=5).

You need to decide whether you want Cat 6 or 5, then it's a choice between price and location.  I try to start at the lowest/cheapest category that's on Deck 6 or higher (because I personally don't want to be above the night clubs or theatres), and then look for location, non-obstructed vs. obstructed, non-connecting vs connecting, and other items (like some of the possibly bigger verandahs in the Cat 6 aft rooms.)


----------



## HallsofVA

BWV Dreamin said:


> Thank you for all your help! I just booked this room last week and it was slim pickens. So I am very happy with everything I've learned about this room. So with deck 11 protruding out bit, we might get some shade! Yor thread is awesome!



My apologies that I don't have time to hunt out your specific room, but Hygiene99 just keyed me into some new pictures posted on the marinetraffic site that are good shots of the left side.  Here are two that I'm sure you'll be able to see your specific room on (apologies for the links, but I don't have time to upload them to photobucket to get the actual picture's posted.)

http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/showphoto.aspx?photoid=330225

http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/showphoto.aspx?photoid=330242

Link to all the photos:
http://marinetraffic.com/ais/showallphotos.aspx?mmsi=311042900#top_photo


----------



## huey578

Thanks for the info. I am looking to book a cat 6B hopefully on deck 7


----------



## HallsofVA

huey578 said:


> Thanks for the info. I am looking to book a cat 6B hopefully on deck 7



Sounds good!  I'm thinking that 7690 followed by 6690 might turn out to be two of my favorite rooms, given they are non-connecting rooms with no rooms across the hall from them, depending of course on what ends up in that mysterious grey space across from them on the deck plan.

We actually had the chance to upgrade to 7690 on one of my Fantasy sailings, but I'm thinking we'll pass on upgrading from our 8C room and use the $400 for photos or something else.


----------



## Bareacuda

justmestace said:


> According to DCL's reservation line, my TA, and the new travel agent's large Disney Cruise Line Vacation Planner book, the ONLY accessible stateroom in the aft that has a verandah is #9170.
> The early deck plans that were posted here on the DIS....by Dreams Unlimited, showed most of the corner rooms aft as being accessible, but this is not true.



  We have that room for the Fantasy in may of 2012!  It looks just awesome.

   Thanks for all the links and pics... truely amazing... Thanks!

  Ann


----------



## mysumi

This is a fantastic thread.  Thanks so much for the detailed photos!  I wish that had been around when we cruised the magic a few years ago.  I spent HOURs poring over deck plans to try to figure out where we were and all that.  This is fabulous and right up my alley.  I can't wait to cruise again, those shots make me want to book one asap and change our plans!   Thank you!


----------



## justmestace

Bareacuda said:


> We have that room for the Fantasy in may of 2012! It looks just awesome.
> 
> Thanks for all the links and pics... truely amazing... Thanks!
> 
> Ann


 

Keep it nice for me...I have it in June 2012!!!


----------



## justmestace

Thanks Peter, and HallsofVA!!  I can "see" my room.  

For the Dream, that is.


----------



## Bareacuda

justmestace said:


> Keep it nice for me...I have it in June 2012!!!



I sure will. I'll have then give you little chocolates every night just for you!    And I'll let you know the pros and cons of the room!

  Ann


----------



## justmestace

Bareacuda said:


> I sure will. I'll have then give you little chocolates every night just for you! And I'll let you know the pros and cons of the room!
> 
> Ann


 

We'll appreciate those chocolates, thanks!


----------



## Hygiene99

HallsofVA said:


> My apologies that I don't have time to hunt out your specific room, but Hygiene99 just keyed me into some new pictures posted on the marinetraffic site that are good shots of the left side.  Here are two that I'm sure you'll be able to see your specific room on (apologies for the links, but I don't have time to upload them to photobucket to get the actual picture's posted.)
> 
> http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/showphoto.aspx?photoid=330225
> 
> http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/showphoto.aspx?photoid=330242
> 
> Link to all the photos:
> http://marinetraffic.com/ais/showallphotos.aspx?mmsi=311042900#top_photo




Using the link to all photo's you can get it to enlarge  quite  a bit..


----------



## justmestace

Hygiene99 said:


> Using the link to all photo's you can get it to enlarge quite a bit..


----------



## justmestace

dahuffy said:


> I guess we'll find out.


 


justmestace said:


> Then again....if they CAN see in, you could have a little fun with those young whippersnappers!


 


This is a great picture.....there's no way anyone will be able to see up there, and it won't be easy for people in the forward rooms to see the teens, either.


----------



## justmestace

I came across this picture the other day and thought it was pretty cool:


----------



## HallsofVA

justmestace said:


> This is a great picture.....there's no way anyone will be able to see up there, and it won't be easy for people in the forward rooms to see the teens, either.



Just remember that is the artist's rendering, and not the actual ship!  But for all you 5E folks, notice how the artist rendering doesn't have the 5E balconies extending out to the edge of the ship as they do now in real life?  You can see what I meant earlier that it was either going to be the upper balconies looking down at the white metal (as in the picture above), or into the extended 5E balconies as they are now in reality.


----------



## HallsofVA

justmestace said:


> I came across this picture the other day and thought it was pretty cool:



I remember when that happened!  It was awesome to see those shots.


----------



## HallsofVA

I added the following index print to the 1st post.  Apologies it's not larger, I'm having troubles getting it to load larger.


----------



## Hygiene99

Fantastic....


----------



## chip&dale&fun

KingRichard said:


> If the Dream is 50% bigger as posted I just can't see them backing in like the smaller ships?
> 
> Unless is draws the same water?
> 
> I could only hope as we have now switched sides on the ship and are now on the port side. lol



Castaway Cay is getting a remake on the dock.


----------



## chip&dale&fun

gydell said:


> 5680 and 5180 are still listed as cat 6b on my cruise.



When will you be cruising....I've decided to stick with 5180 - I could leave a small token for you to find..You know, a picture of Hedgie taped under the table.


----------



## NoodlesMom

I snagged 6190 for our Sept. 22nd cruise.  I am so excited.  We've only sailed DCL once and it was a guaranty cat 12.  As long as we were on the boat, we were happy so this  is huge for us.  This will be my 6th cruise and I've only sailed in a balcony once on carnival and it was tiny.  I tried to read through this entire thread last night and I hope I didn't miss anything.  From what I read, the only concern was the flag pole, right?


----------



## jdybnsn

Is it me ..or does it look as though there are a second set of posts behind the outer balcony rail on these decks ? Do you think it looks like there could be another verandah rail about to go up inside of the outer edge, so the verandahs for those cabins will not go all the way out to the side of the ship  ?....I really  hope not !!!!! 




HallsofVA said:


>


----------



## HallsofVA

jdybnsn said:


> Is it me ..or does it look as though there are a second set of posts behind the outer balcony rail on these decks ? Do you think it looks like there could be another verandah rail about to go up inside of the outer edge, so the verandahs for those cabins will not go all the way out to the side of the ship  ?....I really  hope not !!!!!



On those lower decks, there is a second railing.  We assume it's to keep people from climbing on the railing or trying to get to the flagpole.  If you notice, it's only on the 2 railings that point outward, versus the upper railings that point inwards.


----------



## KingRichard

People are top heavy. 

If you leaned against that angled railing you would be over board in a second!


----------



## HallsofVA

NoodlesMom said:


> I snagged 6190 for our Sept. 22nd cruise.  I am so excited.  We've only sailed DCL once and it was a guaranty cat 12.  As long as we were on the boat, we were happy so this  is huge for us.  This will be my 6th cruise and I've only sailed in a balcony once on carnival and it was tiny.  I tried to read through this entire thread last night and I hope I didn't miss anything.  From what I read, the only concern was the flag pole, right?



Congratulations!  I assume you saw your room in the first post.  The flag pole, and the potential that the verandahs in the middle back of the ship may not be private were the two concerns.  You can see what the flag pole looks like in recent post above, and it seems you'll be okay, especially if they fly the flag only when in port.

As to the verandahs, recent pictures have shown they've added dividers between all of the aft verandahs with the exception of the common 2-4 verandahs in the very middle of the ship with the extended verandah space.  I still haven't seen any clear indication that they are separating those verandahs, but we don't have great pictures either.

If you look at the pictures below, you can see that they've added dividers on Deck 10 and most if not all of Deck 9.  However, I haven't found good clear pictures of the lower decks where you can see whether there are dividers between the middle rooms on Deck 5 and 6 especially.


----------



## HallsofVA

KingRichard said:


> People are top heavy.



Some more so than others!


----------



## HallsofVA

HallsofVA said:


> I added the following index print to the 1st post.  Apologies it's not larger, I'm having troubles getting it to load larger.



I'm seeking input on the above graphic.  Yes, I know it's smaller than my others, but I was struggling to find a good large graphic that I could use.  (Recommendations appreciated.)

But my question, is on whether you like or don't like that I tried to reflect inside rooms as well.  Unfortunately, the inside rooms on some of the aft decks cloud up that section a bit, especially since I tried to be consistent and bracket any inside rooms as I'd done on the original graphics.  Do you guys like it, don't like it, or do you have suggestions on how I could still show them in a clear fashion?


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> As to the verandahs, recent pictures have shown clear dividers between all of the aft verandahs with the exception of the common 2-4 verandahs in the very middle of the ship with the extended verandah space. I still haven't seen any clear indication that they are separating those verandahs, but we don't have great pictures either.
> 
> If you look at the pictures below, you can see that they've added dividers on Deck 10 and most if not all of Deck 9. However, I haven't found good clear pictures of the lower decks where you can see whether there are dividers between the middle rooms on Deck 5 and 6 especially.


 

I'm not trying to be mean or contradictory, and I know that you've spent a lot of time and effort into helping, especially with marking all the rooms.....but really.....  OF COURSE they are going to put dividers between all of those verandahs!
All of the verandahs on ALL ships are always PRIVATE....or as private as a cruise ship verandah could be.

All I see from your post is people getting upset, thinking they may have to "share" their verandah with strangers next door.

AND WE KNOW THAT WON'T HAPPEN.

Thanks again for all that you've done....


----------



## HallsofVA

justmestace said:


> I'm not trying to be mean or contradictory, and I know that you've spent a lot of time and effort into helping, especially with marking all the rooms.....but really.....  OF COURSE they are going to put dividers between all of those verandahs!
> All of the verandahs on ALL ships are always PRIVATE....or as private as a cruise ship verandah could be.
> 
> All I see from your post is people getting upset, thinking they may have to "share" their verandah with strangers next door.
> 
> AND WE KNOW THAT WON'T HAPPEN.
> 
> Thanks again for all that you've done....



I look forward to seeing how they divide them up, since they are advertised as private verandahs, and indicated as separated on the deck plan.  However, from the last picture posted in the other post (that shows decks 5 & 6 better than the others) do you see any verandah dividers yet?  I'm struggling to see them as hard as I try.

We have the same question on the verandah dividers in the concierge rooms on Deck 11 and 12.  From the last closeups we saw, it looked like they didn't extend the dividers all the way to the edge of the bump out.  I'm anxious to see how they end up looking up close as well.

As my TA mentioned today, just 2 months until the christening cruise when we'll get many of these questions answered if not before!


----------



## KingRichard

I think we are seeing these simple walls/dividers going up fast.

If they are bolted or welded a crew can install a lot of them in a day!


----------



## HallsofVA

KingRichard said:


> I think we are seeing these simple walls/dividers going up fast.
> 
> If they are bolted or welded a crew can install a lot of them in a day!



Yes!  It's amazing how quickly they've been going up!


----------



## catzle

per that picture it looks like 8676 only has 1/2 a door/window on our veranda.  I sure hope not, because it never stated that we were getting a room like that especially for $4,200!


----------



## Charleyann

Hi there. I just booked cabin 6686 9A accessible. 5 day Holiday for Jan. 3/2012. It is Aft cornor with what appears to be two porthole windows and a deck around it. However this is suppose to be an OV.....

My friend booked the adjoinging room 6688 ? (think that is the number)

So tell me, if she hadn't booked that room, is there a secret door to get out to deck outside my porthole windows? Can' see another room having a deck outside my window?

Thanks 

Charleyann


----------



## justmestace

catzle said:


> per that picture it looks like 8676 only has 1/2 a door/window on our veranda. I sure hope not, because it never stated that we were getting a room like that especially for $4,200!


 

8676 has a full sliding door and verandah. You won't be shortchanged!


----------



## justmestace

Charleyann said:


> Hi there. I just booked cabin 6686 9A accessible. 5 day Holiday for Jan. 3/2012. It is Aft cornor with what appears to be two porthole windows and a deck around it. However this is suppose to be an OV.....
> 
> My friend booked the adjoinging room 6688 ? (think that is the number)
> 
> So tell me, if she hadn't booked that room, is there a secret door to get out to deck outside my porthole windows? Can' see another room having a deck outside my window?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Charleyann


 

You will only be able to go out onto your friend's verandah from her room. There is a divider that separates her verandah from the space outside your porthole windows, and you won't be able to go over there. OV is an oceanview, and that's what you have with the two porthole windows....just a view of the ocean, without balcony.

No one knows why they have that open space out there, but I imagine it's to make maintenance easier for the crew.


----------



## Charleyann

justmestace said:


> You will only be able to go out onto your friend's verandah from her room. There is a divider that separates her verandah from the space outside your porthole windows, and you won't be able to go over there. OV is an oceanview, and that's what you have with the two porthole windows....just a view of the ocean, without balcony.
> 
> No one knows why they have that open space out there, but I imagine it's to make maintenance easier for the crew.




Thanks , was hoping there was a secret door to out there ! 

Charleyann


----------



## hainerfamily

Could it be that they have the hinged balcony divider, so that if both cabins are occupied by traveling companions, it could be opened to a large balcony, again accessible only from cabin 6688 ??

Lynn



justmestace said:


> You will only be able to go out onto your friend's verandah from her room. There is a divider that separates her verandah from the space outside your porthole windows, and you won't be able to go over there. OV is an oceanview, and that's what you have with the two porthole windows....just a view of the ocean, without balcony.
> 
> No one knows why they have that open space out there, but I imagine it's to make maintenance easier for the crew.


----------



## Charleyann

hainerfamily said:


> Could it be that they have the hinged balcony divider, so that if both cabins are occupied by traveling companions, it could be opened to a large balcony, again accessible only from cabin 6688 ??
> 
> Lynn




That would be the ultimate in Balconys !!!!


----------



## justmestace

hainerfamily said:


> Could it be that they have the hinged balcony divider, so that if both cabins are occupied by traveling companions, it could be opened to a large balcony, again accessible only from cabin 6688 ??
> 
> Lynn


 

It would be nice, but I doubt it. It's worth a try to check it out and ask, though!


----------



## HallsofVA

I just added this to the 1st post.  Please let me know whether you prefer the black (top) or white (bottom) label version:


----------



## HallsofVA

catzle said:


> per that picture it looks like 8676 only has 1/2 a door/window on our veranda.  I sure hope not, because it never stated that we were getting a room like that especially for $4,200!



8676 is fine, but 8674 is obstructed.


----------



## stingfancb

HallsofVA - Thank you so much for all of your hard work!  I think the top labeling is easier to read.  I had already found our room, but it's so cool to actually see it labeled (#5534).  Now if someone would just close the verandah door!


----------



## hainerfamily

Both are readable, but the black is easier for me!  Thanks for all your hard work!




HallsofVA said:


> I just added this to the 1st post.  Please let me know whether you prefer the black (top) or white (bottom) label version:


----------



## MaineFam3

HallsofVA - Thank you so much for labeling these rooms!  As other posters reported, the black #s are easier for me too.
I was pretty sure where our room (6552) was, but is nice to see it confirmed.  Now I can show my family where our "Dream" room will be without pointing .  All of your time and talent are greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## "Cinder" Ella's Mom

Thank-you so much for the addition of the "forward part" in post #1.  I can now see our cabin, 6542 and am even more excited about our upcoming Dream Cruise.  You really made my day!


----------



## olewnikpe

Thanks!!

I think I like the white labeling better.



HallsofVA said:


> I just added this to the 1st post.  Please let me know whether you prefer the black (top) or white (bottom) label version:


----------



## Fsued123

Great job putting together all the cabin numbers, but do you have any Port side pictures? We're in room 7000 and 7002, during the June 2011 Dream cruise.

Thanks!


----------



## HallsofVA

Fsued123 said:


> Great job putting together all the cabin numbers, but do you have any Port side pictures? We're in room 7000 and 7002, during the June 2011 Dream cruise.
> 
> Thanks!



I was just coming to post the forward facing picture, and saw your request.  Here's 7000 and 7002 for you! (and a cleaner unlabeled picture in the daytime without the smoke!)


----------



## Fsued123

HallsofVA said:


> I was just coming to post the forward facing picture, and saw your request. Here's 7000 and 7002 for you!


 

Thank you very much for the great foward shot. These two rooms are oceanview, but that doesn't look like a porthole. Any thoughts on what type of oceanview this will be, it looks like some type of window....Thanks.


----------



## HallsofVA

Fsued123 said:


> Thank you very much for the great foward shot. These two rooms are oceanview, but that doesn't look like a porthole. Any thoughts on what type of oceanview this will be, it looks like some type of window....Thanks.



There are portholes, that look to be the "medium" sized portholes you can see on the 9A rooms at the back of the ship, or the 9B rooms on deck 2.  If you look very closely at the picture, you can see the light on in a couple of the forward facing rooms, inlcuding room 7000.  The portholes are situated at an angle matching the angle of the front of the ship, then they were covered over with the "ribbon" of plexiglass for style or safety reasons.  

There is a post several pages back that shows what the portholes looked like before they covered them over.  There are 7 on each deck.  I'll go back and see if I can post either the picture or link to help you see it better.

The first picture was posted back on page 17 (post 241) and shows it midway in the process of being covered.  The second was taken a bit earlier in the construction process, and shows all of the portholes uncovered:


----------



## HallsofVA

Here's a good shot from above the ship, showing the verandah for the two royal suites and room 12000 in the middle, the concierge sundeck, and other aerial views!  Enjoy!!


----------



## HallsofVA

Here's a view that shows some more of the top decks of the ship.  I didn't realize until seeing this shot just how high up in the funnel you go to get on the 'Duck!


----------



## scrapbookjulie

FANTASTIC job labeling the rooms, HallsofVA!  Any chance you have a photo showing the concierge rooms on the port side?  We're in 11012.


----------



## justmestace

I don't think anyone has been able to get any really good shots of the port side yet.  There are a few, but they're more from a distance.


----------



## justmestace

From the pictures above, you can tell that they still have a lot of decorative work to do. I'm sure they aren't going to leave the concierge viewing deck as bare as it is now.

And I hate the way the Aquaduck ruins the look of that funnel. I know, I'm in the minority.


----------



## scrapbookjulie

Does anyone know which portion of the upper deck is actually the concierge sundeck and which portion is for one of the bars/eating areas...Currents, I think?


----------



## HallsofVA

scrapbookjulie said:


> FANTASTIC job labeling the rooms, HallsofVA!  Any chance you have a photo showing the concierge rooms on the port side?  We're in 11012.



You can *see* your room in the overhead shot posted above.  Right after the deck 11 "bump out" there is the Cat T room 11008 (double-wide), then Cat T 11010, before you get to your Cat T 11012.  If you are looking at the picture, starting after the bumpout, you see two little white lines, then the big white room divider, then a little white line, and then the big white room divider.  That second room divider should be the separation between 11010 and 11012. Your verandah goes to the next big white room divider.  

But I don't have a big enough close up of that side that can be labeled.  Sorry.


----------



## HallsofVA

scrapbookjulie said:


> Does anyone know which portion of the upper deck is actually the concierge sundeck and which portion is for one of the bars/eating areas...Currents, I think?



My assumption from the deck plan is that the concierge sundeck is the area fenced in in blue that looks like a piece of toast, with the little rounded areas at the top corners and jutting up against the white area.

Currents is around the back side of the big white area from the concierge deck.

Here's an extract of the deck plan to help you visualize it better:


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> My assumption from the deck plan is that the concierge sundeck is the area fenced in in blue that looks like a piece of toast, with the little rounded areas at the top corners and jutting up against the white area.
> 
> Currents is around the back side of the big white area from the concierge deck.


 

That's ALL? That little tiny area??  I thought it would be the whole front area...but because there's a fenced area, I think you're right.
Wow....what a disappointment that is!!
DCL _still_ has some things to learn from the other cruise lines about perks for their suite people.


----------



## justmestace

How did you get the video to allow you to copy the pics? I tried, and couldn't do it.


----------



## HallsofVA

I updated my original forward post with a cleaner picture as well!



HallsofVA said:


> I was just coming to post the forward facing picture, and saw your request.  Here's 7000 and 7002 for you! (and a cleaner unlabeled picture in the daytime without the smoke!)


----------



## HallsofVA

scrapbookjulie said:


> FANTASTIC job labeling the rooms, HallsofVA!  Any chance you have a photo showing the concierge rooms on the port side?  We're in 11012.





HallsofVA said:


> You can *see* your room in the overhead shot posted above.  Right after the deck 11 "bump out" there is the Cat T room 11008 (double-wide), then Cat T 11010, before you get to your Cat T 11012.  If you are looking at the picture, starting after the bumpout, you see two little white lines, then the big white room divider, then a little white line, and then the big white room divider.  That second room divider should be the separation between 11010 and 11012. Your verandah goes to the next big white room divider.
> 
> But I don't have a big enough close up of that side that can be labeled.  Sorry.



Here's a picture of the left side where you might be able to see your room! [Give your thanks to someone in the "see my room" thread for posting this picture.]


----------



## Piecey

HallsofVA said:


> Here's a good shot from above the ship, showing the verandah for the two royal suites and room 12000 in the middle, the concierge sundeck, and other aerial views!  Enjoy!!



This picture really shows the size of those 5E verandahs, too...


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

^^ wow you're right- it does! 
I sure hope they are going to do those verandahs the same on Fantasy.  



justmestace said:


> This is a great picture.....there's no way anyone will be able to see up there, and it won't be easy for people in the forward rooms to see the teens, either.


That artist rendition really does show that well! Thanks! 



HallsofVA said:


> I just added this to the 1st post.  Please let me know whether you prefer the black (top) or white (bottom) label version:


Black is easier for me- but I just wanted to thank you again for all the photos and labelling you've done. I can't tell you how helpful that has been! On many rooms we have booked on Dream and Fantasy. Now I can see where 5050 will look like, where 5513 is, and better views of 5190 and 5192 Thanks!

I don't see dividers for those latter two rooms yet but surely there will be. Doesn't really matter for us- we have both rooms and divider or not will be fine but I really can't see them not putting dividers. 
I see some people in those last 5E rooms being pretty upset about not getting the same size verandah as those next to them though. I got rid of the 5524 room for that reason! Yeah it was closer to 5513 but whatever. I'd rather be a few feet away and get one of those extended verandahs and not have the obstruction also! I see them making those "special rooms" in the future after people complain (similar to SPH and navigator's verandahs) 

Our next cruise is on Wonder with inside cabins- albeit it sideways cabins. I'm ready for these verandah rooms on Dream and Fantasy- like now! LOL


----------



## kaseyC

justmestace said:


> That's ALL? That little tiny area??  I thought it would be the whole front area...but because there's a fenced area, I think you're right.
> Wow....what a disappointment that is!!
> DCL _still_ has some things to learn from the other cruise lines about perks for their suite people.



ITA!! The size of the Concierge sundeck is disappointing.  I was really hoping DCL was creating concierge areas similar to NCLs Courtyard concept... the whole small ship within a large ship feel.


----------



## gydell

According to DCL's site a cat 9A has 1 large or 2 small portholes. Looking at the pix of room 8504 there is only 1 small porthole.


----------



## HallsofVA

gydell said:


> According to DCL's site a cat 9A has 1 large or 2 small portholes. Looking at the pix of room 8504 there is only 1 small porthole.



What I refer to as *medium* size portholes, DCL has been referring to as large portholes.  They describe the Cat 8 portholes, that I call *large* as extra large!

The two small windows I think is a hold over from the current ships, and the 9B description, that the use the same terminology for.


----------



## godisneyfrommd

quick question. from the picture on the first page, we have 8674 for a cruise in september. it looks to me to be an obsructed view. is that the way you see it?


----------



## budbeerlady

godisneyfrommd said:


> quick question. from the picture on the first page, we have 8674 for a cruise in september. it looks to me to be an obsructed view. is that the way you see it?



Yeah, seems to be. I keep stalking the Disney site to see if they price them as the 8D lower $ since they are obstructed. We are in 5680 which has the same blocked veranda thing going on.


----------



## justmestace

kaseyC said:


> ITA!! The size of the Concierge sundeck is disappointing. I was really hoping DCL was creating concierge areas similar to NCLs Courtyard concept... the whole small ship within a large ship feel.


 

We did the Pearl to Alaska this past summer in a Courtyard Villa, and I was really expecting DCL to do something similar.


----------



## justmestace

budbeerlady said:


> Yeah, seems to be. I keep stalking the Disney site to see if they price them as the 8D lower $ since they are obstructed. We are in 5680 which has the same blocked veranda thing going on.


 


I think they actually have quite a few rooms that need to be re-categorized. It will be interesting to see IF they do it, and then HOW they'll do it.  Since the rooms are booked up for what, a year?...if they do change the categories, they'd most likely give people an OBC if credit is due.


----------



## justmestace

Piecey said:


> This picture really shows the size of those 5E verandahs, too...


 


It will be interesting to see how these look when they're completely done. The verandah dividers don't go all the way out to the end where it looks like the railing is.    It almost looks as though they will add the standard railing at the ends of each of the dividers, otherwise, it would be like one long open deck there....and that's yet another thing I just don't see happening.


----------



## HallsofVA

justmestace said:


> I think they actually have quite a few rooms that need to be re-categorized. It will be interesting to see IF they do it, and then HOW they'll do it.  Since the rooms are booked up for what, a year?...if they do change the categories, they'd most likely give people an OBC if credit is due.



I wasn't around at the time, but my understanding is that the reclassification of the SPH and SV rooms on the existing ships occurred only in response to numerous customer complaints about those rooms and the obstructions.  So they may or may not reclassify them for a while.  Thus my recommendation in the 1st post to be sure to voice your concerns about those rooms to DCL which may help encourage them to adjust those classifications.


----------



## budbeerlady

justmestace said:


> It will be interesting to see how these look when they're completely done. The verandah dividers don't go all the way out to the end where it looks like the railing is.    It almost looks as though they will add the standard railing at the ends of each of the dividers, otherwise, it would be like one long open deck there....and that's yet another thing I just don't see happening.




That's what I was trying to figure out, why the dividers didnt go all the way to the visible rail. I was on the fence about moving to one of those cabins but I would hate to have a weird double rail or something.  I guess we will stick with ours and see if they change the category $.


----------



## justmestace

budbeerlady said:


> That's what I was trying to figure out, why the dividers didnt go all the way to the visible rail. I was on the fence about moving to one of those cabins but I would hate to have a weird double rail or something. I guess we will stick with ours and see if they change the category $.


 


The artist's rendering shows the area beyond the verandah dividers painted a smooth white...so the original intention wasn't to have the verandahs go out that far. I guess we'll know soon enough what they do.
The picture of the rendering is back a page or two.


----------



## KingRichard

HallsofVA said:


> My assumption from the deck plan is that the concierge sundeck is the area fenced in in blue that looks like a piece of toast, with the little rounded areas at the top corners and jutting up against the white area.
> 
> Currents is around the back side of the big white area from the concierge deck.
> 
> Here's an extract of the deck plan to help you visualize it better:



In post #443

Is that a hot tub in the middle(concierge deck)? Any guesses? 

What are the semi circles? Booths like a restaurant would have?


I sure hope they add more chairs then the sketch shows? Looks like 1 per room. LOL

I would have thought private deck would have raised? It will be fun having the kids standing on one side looking in.


----------



## HallsofVA

KingRichard said:


> In post #443
> 
> Is that a hot tub in the middle(concierge deck)? Any guesses?
> 
> What are the semi circles? Booths like a restaurant would have?
> 
> 
> I sure hope they add more chairs then the sketch shows? Looks like 1 per room. LOL
> 
> I would have thought private deck would have raised? It will be fun having the kids standing on one side looking in.



I didn't think there was a hottub in the middle of that section, but the deck plan just has words there.  My assumption was it was just misc. stuff at the moment, or left overs from the conveyance party, but I can't zoom in enough to see what it actually is.  I was also thinking the little white tent in the section is also temp. and party related.


----------



## KingRichard

HallsofVA said:


> I didn't think there was a hottub in the middle of that section, but the deck plan just has words there.  My assumption was it was just misc. stuff at the moment, or left overs from the conveyance party, but I can't zoom in enough to see what it actually is.  I was also thinking the little white tent in the section is also temp. and party related.



The Disney site says there is a stock bar with drink and snacks on the deck.


Maybe that is what the tent is?


Looking at the pic is looks like water, but?


----------



## gydell

HallsofVA said:


> What I refer to as *medium* size portholes, DCL has been referring to as large portholes.  They describe the Cat 8 portholes, that I call *large* as extra large!
> 
> The two small windows I think is a hold over from the current ships, and the 9B description, that the use the same terminology for.



The room next to mine is also a 9A and it has th big window. Wonder if I should try and switch.....


----------



## Piecey

budbeerlady said:


> That's what I was trying to figure out, why the dividers didnt go all the way to the visible rail. I was on the fence about moving to one of those cabins but I would hate to have a weird double rail or something.  I guess we will stick with ours and see if they change the category $.





justmestace said:


> The artist's rendering shows the area beyond the verandah dividers painted a smooth white...so the original intention wasn't to have the verandahs go out that far. I guess we'll know soon enough what they do.
> The picture of the rendering is back a page or two.



I noticed that, too. I think they know they've got people pouring over pictures of their ship and they're playing with us 

I assume that whatever they do to the Dream, they'll do to the Fantasy, right? (We're sailing Fantasy in a 5E)

Maybe they put that 2nd railing because some people might attempt to climb over the initial railing out to the white bump out and they don't want something bad happening, so the 2nd railing is a safety net of sorts? Though it seems strange not to have just extended the verandah.


----------



## budbeerlady

justmestace said:


>



Your right about the artist picture... interesting! I am just too obsessed about this... LOL!


----------



## justmestace

budbeerlady said:


> Your right about the artist picture... interesting! I am just too obsessed about this... LOL!


 
Aren't we all??


----------



## justmestace

KingRichard said:


> The Disney site says there is a stock bar with drink and snacks on the deck.
> 
> 
> Maybe that is what the tent is?
> 
> 
> Looking at the pic is looks like water, but?


 


I thought the tent area might be where the bar is....
Didn't we read somewhere on here that they were going to have a misting system? Did it say hot tubs, too? Because the two round areas look like they'll be hot tubs.

Hard to tell, from the view above, but I'd think that the wall would be high enough that no one could see into the area.


----------



## KingRichard

Any info on Outlook Bar on deck 14(Dream)?

On deck plan they show it, but search of site shows it on deck 10? Different ship maybe?


----------



## HallsofVA

gydell said:


> The room next to mine is also a 9A and it has th big window. Wonder if I should try and switch.....



Yes, I've actually been looking at the side 9A rooms myself, since they have the big windows.  Can't move my 9A for the 8/16/11 Dream cruise, or my 8C for the 6/23/12 cruise, but can move my aft 8C rooms on my 8/12 cruises if I want to.


----------



## justmestace

KingRichard said:


> Any info on Outlook Bar on deck 14(Dream)?
> 
> On deck plan they show it, but search of site shows it on deck 10? Different ship maybe?


 

It's on Deck 10 on the Magic and Wonder, and the deck plans for the Dream say it's on 14.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

justmestace said:


> It will be interesting to see how these look when they're completely done. The verandah dividers don't go all the way out to the end where it looks like the railing is.    It almost looks as though they will add the standard railing at the ends of each of the dividers, otherwise, it would be like one long open deck there....and that's yet another thing I just don't see happening.



I could have sworn I saw some pictures that appeared that SOME of the dividers were all the way out and some weren't. I think it was a few pages back someone linked to some photos. Lemme try to find them.

Alright- here you go. 
Lots of pics here: 
http://marinetraffic.com/ais/showallphotos.aspx?mmsi=311042900#top_photo
(someone showed that link previously in the thread) 

And this one in particular if you click on the picture to make it bigger- it appears that SOME of the dividers (one or two?) go further out. So they are working on it? 
http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/showphoto.aspx?photoid=330068&size=full

Maybe those aren't extended and it just appears that way from the angle- it's really just the regular dividers looking that way to me? But in some photos you can see the "pole" looking things at the roof of the 5E rooms- kwim? that extend out from what would be the ceiling of the 5E verandahs. That's for them to add the dividers on to that, right? So I think they just haven't added all the dividers yet?
picture of "poles" sticking out- click photo to make it bigger: 
http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/showphoto.aspx?photoid=330220&size=full


----------



## DizDragonfly

justmestace said:


> Did it say hot tubs, too? Because the two round areas look like they'll be hot tubs.



They'd be really small hot tubs if they were.  Looks like round double lounge chair things to me.  See the pillows?


----------



## justmestace

DizDragonfly said:


> They'd be really small hot tubs if they were. Looks like round double lounge chair things to me. See the pillows?


 

You're right, I missed that.  Good catch!
I didn't think any of the descriptions I'd read of that area said they had hot tubs, but you never know what it will end up like.


----------



## justmestace

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> I could have sworn I saw some pictures that appeared that SOME of the dividers were all the way out and some weren't. I think it was a few pages back someone linked to some photos. Lemme try to find them.
> 
> Alright- here you go.
> Lots of pics here:
> http://marinetraffic.com/ais/showallphotos.aspx?mmsi=311042900#top_photo
> (someone showed that link previously in the thread)
> 
> And this one in particular if you click on the picture to make it bigger- it appears that SOME of the dividers (one or two?) go further out. So they are working on it?
> http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/showphoto.aspx?photoid=330068&size=full
> 
> Maybe those aren't extended and it just appears that way from the angle- it's really just the regular dividers looking that way to me? But in some photos you can see the "pole" looking things at the roof of the 5E rooms- kwim? that extend out from what would be the ceiling of the 5E verandahs. That's for them to add the dividers on to that, right? So I think they just haven't added all the dividers yet?
> picture of "poles" sticking out- click photo to make it bigger:
> http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/showphoto.aspx?photoid=330220&size=full


 

You're right...it's hard to tell, but some of them do look like they stick further out.
I can't wait until we see the pictures of the ship all finished!!


----------



## HallsofVA

If you watch the Dream video that was posted yesterday, there is a long slow pass by the front area of the ship.  While it isn't an overhead shot, it is a sideways shot that shows what's under some of those towers and other items we saw from the aerial view.  I still can't figure out what they are, but take a look and we can all guess together!


----------



## Donna3271

Spart02 said:


> We are booked in room 10582.  Does anyone know what will be located in the deck above us?  I assumed it was the really expensive suites, but perhaps not...



LOL!!! I have 2 cruises booked both in 10582. It looks like the pool is above us.


----------



## justmestace

I can't find that video now.


----------



## HallsofVA

HallsofVA said:


> If you watch the Dream video that was posted yesterday, there is a long slow pass by the front area of the ship.  While it isn't an overhead shot, it is a sideways shot that shows what's under some of those towers and other items we saw from the aerial view.  I still can't figure out what they are, but take a look and we can all guess together!





justmestace said:


> I can't find that video now.



The coverage I was referring to starts at the 4:56 mark and again around the 6:35 mark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPBngoMIy08


----------



## HallsofVA

Donna3271 said:


> LOL!!! I have 2 cruises booked both in 10582. It looks like the pool is above us.



I don't think you'll have water above your room, but you are situated there between the Mickey and Donald pools, so you'll likely have deck chairs, etc. directly above your room.


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> The coverage I was referring to starts at the 4:56 mark and again around the 6:35 mark
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPBngoMIy08


 
I still can't get a close enough look to tell anything about the Deck 5 rooms.
But it looks like there's a round covered area (drinks, maybe?) in the concierge private area.


----------



## CTXRover

I know some are disappointed by what we believe to be the concierge sundeck.  Although it may seem selfish, I have been hoping that the entire front of the 13th deck wasn't going to be concierge only.  I have never been really sure looking at the deck plans and descriptions, but always wondered if it was going to be that fenced in area of deck 13 or the whole thing.

As a non-concierge guest, with the vast majority of other cruisers on DCL, it would have been disheartening not to be able to stand at the front of the ship on the top deck.  Again, I may be being selfish, but that is one of my favorite spots on the Magic and I am looking forward to being up there when the ship leaves port.


----------



## justmestace

CTXRover said:


> I know some are disappointed by what we believe to be the concierge sundeck. Although it may seem selfish, I have been hoping that the entire front of the 13th deck wasn't going to be concierge only. I have never been really sure looking at the deck plans and descriptions, but always wondered if it was going to be that fenced in area of deck 13 or the whole thing.
> 
> As a non-concierge guest, with the vast majority of other cruisers on DCL, it would have been disheartening not to be able to stand at the front of the ship on the top deck. Again, I may be being selfish, but that is one of my favorite spots on the Magic and I am looking forward to being up there when the ship leaves port.


 


I agree with you.

I had originally thought they were going to take up the WHOLE space and I thought that was an awful lot of space for so few rooms.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBIsOcJTVi0&list=PL253B2E5017455B53&playnext=2

I know it is not real photo but pause video at 0.47 and it looks like there is general space at the front of deck 13.

There is also a cool REAL video of someone going through the Aquaduck on youtube!


----------



## justmestace

The one video that I saw was of CD Rachel going through the Aquaduck. Looked like she had fun.


----------



## DizDragonfly

CTXRover said:


> I know some are disappointed by what we believe to be the concierge sundeck.  Although it may seem selfish, I have been hoping that the entire front of the 13th deck wasn't going to be concierge only.



That's not selfish at all.  With the area not restricted to concierge only, it's open to everyone, INCLUDING concierge guests.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

approx 20 loungers for all of the suite guests? Those are going to be as hard to get as the loungers by the pool. geez DCL


----------



## justmestace

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> approx 20 loungers for all of the suite guests? Those are going to be as hard to get as the loungers by the pool. geez DCL


 

I have a feeling that it will be plenty. A lot of people with kids will be down at the pools with their kids, and probably some of the adults would prefer to be by the pool, too.

I think you'll be surprised. Hardly anyone used the "private" concierge areas on the NCL Pearl this summer, and they had some great areas.


----------



## ibouncetoo

justmestace said:


> I have a feeling that it will be plenty. A lot of people with kids will be down at the pools with their kids, and probably some of the adults would prefer to be by the pool, too.
> 
> I think you'll be surprised. Hardly anyone used the "private" concierge areas on the NCL Pearl this summer, and they had some great areas.


 
I think you are probably right.  I can't recall ever seeing a dozen people on deck 10 of the Magic or Wonder lying in lounge chairs.  NOW...if they had tables with umbrellas up there, that may be a different story...sitting in the shade reading, playing cards at the table....that kind of thing my have people hanging out there more.

.


----------



## justmestace

ibouncetoo said:


> I think you are probably right. I can't recall ever seeing a dozen people on deck 10 of the Magic or Wonder lying in lounge chairs. NOW...if they had tables with umbrellas up there, that may be a different story...sitting in the shade reading, playing cards at the table....that kind of thing my have people hanging out there more.
> 
> .


 


UGH....on the Panama Canal cruise, I found one of my friends up there....reading a book!!!  That would have been instant headache for me. Waaaay too hot!
I agree, they need umbrellas up there.


----------



## KingRichard

HallsofVA said:


> Here's a new photo from Andreas as she sailed away tonight with some updated shots of some aft verandah dividers!



What is the story with these corner rooms? Looking at 10158 or 10658 which is on the other side of this pic, but set up the same.

It looks like there is no restrictions on the room and it looks bigger? Does the veranda wrap around the corner?

Thank you.


----------



## justmestace

Yes, those verandahs do wrap around the corner. They are some awesome rooms. I've been in a few of those....on other ships, and they're pretty cool. But the other ships list those in higher categories as "premium balcony".

But there is also a "blank space" at the ends of those balconies, so they do not meet up with the next stateroom...such as 10158 & 10156.....there's a big space between the two balconies.

In other words, where that contraption is (whatever it is hanging next to the railing to the left of 10158)....that area is NOT part of 10158's balcony. You can't see it very well, but there is a divider to the left of the stateroom balcony door.


----------



## justmestace

Those corner rooms on Decks 9, 8 & 7 are truly more wrap-around than the ones on 10.


----------



## justmestace

This picture should show better what I'm talking about.






The arrows are pointing to the "blank space" between the aft cabins and the ones on port and starboard.


----------



## KingRichard

justmestace said:


> Those corner rooms on Decks 9, 8 & 7 are truly more wrap-around than the ones on 10.



The ones on 7,8,9 are handicap rooms though.


----------



## HallsofVA

KingRichard said:


> The ones on 7,8,9 are handicap rooms though.



Jury is still out on that last I heard.  They were originally accessible, then not accessible other than the 1 Deck 9 room still marked as such per the deck plan.  I think someone posted earlier that DCL confirmed they are presently "holding" back these rooms for booking purposes until they determine whether they will or won't be accessible.


----------



## justmestace

KingRichard said:


> The ones on 7,8,9 are handicap rooms though.


 

So far, only 9170 is. This deck plan that I posted is from Disney's Vacation Planner (large) book. And you might be able to see that there's only one wheelchair symbol on there. It's small print, though.

They may end up retro-fitting those other rooms, or maybe raising them to a higher category, but so far, they're not accessible, and they're the same category as the rooms next to them. They're BONUS rooms!!


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> Jury is still out on that last I heard. They were originally accessible, then not accessible other than the 1 Deck 9 room still marked as such per the deck plan. I think someone posted earlier that DCL confirmed they are presently "holding" back these rooms for booking purposes until they determine whether they will or won't be accessible.


 

I've heard of quite a few people who have booked these rooms.   Just as "regular" rooms, not accessible.

The only deck plans that ever listed these rooms as accessible were the ones from Dreams Unlimited, that are on this forum. All of the travel agents and DCL had them listed as non-accessible.


----------



## justmestace

Just for a visual, this black line that I added is probably where the balcony divider is for room 10158 and the room on the opposite side.


----------



## matrixband

Most staterooms on deck 10 appear to have a larger overhang from Deck 11 than the lower decks.  I wonder is that a good thing?  You may not be able to sit in the sun on your verandah, but then, it might be a good thing to have shade in the blistering Caribbean sun?  They charge more for 10 than for 9, etc...I wonder?  I also wonder if noise form Deck 11 will filter down to 10.


----------



## justmestace

Those balconies will still get plenty of sun when it's rising and setting & it's usually at an angle. But I can guarantee you that the shade is a huge blessing! The extra cover is always nice in case it rains, too.

Yes, you can hear the noises from above you, but eventually, I've been able to "tune it out".  And there are times when the buffet isn't open that it's really peaceful in the aft....especially at night.

The aft staterooms on Decks 8, 9 and 10 are all in the same category so far...unless DCL re-categorizes them, so they're all the same price.


----------



## KingRichard

On deck 8 you can see the wall come out and maybe touch the railing?

Also in these pics you can see the deck 10 veranda stick out over deck 9 just a little? 

I hadn't noticed that before.


----------



## mikiclements

The photos are awesome.  Thank you so much for posting them


----------



## justmestace

Here's a great shot from the side that shows whether there will be any over-hang or not.


----------



## justmestace

KingRichard said:


> On deck 8 you can see the wall come out and maybe touch the railing?
> 
> Also in these pics you can see the deck 10 veranda stick out over deck 9 just a little?
> 
> I hadn't noticed that before.


 
Yes, that room on Deck 8 does show where the verandah divider is. And just to the left of it is that "blank" space before the next verandah starts.
Kind of makes you wonder why they didn't just continue the verandahs on around.


----------



## tlaughlin1974

Quick question about the deck 11 rooms which are on the part of the ship which "bows out" close to the front of the ship.  We are in room 11004, which is across the ship from the spa. All of the pictures I have seen of the left side of the ship make it look like our verandah is going to be very different.  It looks like there is a plexiglass overhang, but the verandah may be deeper.  Any thoughts????


----------



## HallsofVA

KingRichard said:


> On deck 8 you can see the wall come out and maybe touch the railing?
> 
> Also in these pics you can see the deck 10 veranda stick out over deck 9 just a little?
> 
> I hadn't noticed that before.



I don't think Deck 10 sticks out over deck 9.  The one night picture posted by stace above looks like an optical illusion, since the service platform parked at the end of the verandah rooms makes it look like the verandahs stick out.  But if you look at the daytime picture, you see the little railing for the service platform, but that seems to be the only thing that stick out between decks 10 and 9.

As to the overhang of Deck 11 over Deck 10, the current ships have that to some degree between decks 8 and 9, though I think the Dream's deck 11 overhangs more significantly that the magic/wonder deck 9 does.  We've sailed 4 times on Deck 8, and the overhang of deck 9 is so large that it blocks most of the fireworks from the verandah.


----------



## HallsofVA

tlaughlin1974 said:


> Quick question about the deck 11 rooms which are on the part of the ship which "bows out" close to the front of the ship.  We are in room 11004, which is across the ship from the spa. All of the pictures I have seen of the left side of the ship make it look like our verandah is going to be very different.  It looks like there is a plexiglass overhang, but the verandah may be deeper.  Any thoughts????



It does look like the verandah could be deeper, on both Deck 11 within the enclosure, and deck 12 above, but we haven't been able to get clear shots from inside the enclosed space to see exactly what they've done with the verandah dividers, and whether they've extended them all the way to the end of the expanded space or not.

There is a plexiglass overhang and bottom with a small open space above the railing.

Andreas was nice enough to post an XXL picture of these rooms for us when we asked for more detail of these rooms.  You can also see from this picture that Deck 10 does not stick out over Deck 9:


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> It does look like the verandah could be deeper, on both Deck 11 within the enclosure, and deck 12 above, but we haven't been able to get clear shots from inside the enclosed space to see exactly what they've done with the verandah dividers, and whether they've extended them all the way to the end of the expanded space or not.
> 
> There is a plexiglass overhang and bottom with a small open space above the railing.
> 
> Andreas was nice enough to post an XXL picture of these rooms for us when we asked for more detail of these rooms. You can also see from this picture that Deck 10 does not stick out over Deck 9:


 

I hadn't really paid any attention to those rooms, but that's pretty cool. It would be nice if they went all the way out, they're suites and people will be paying plenty for that extra space.
On some of the other ships that have that bump-out (usually mid-ship) those are premium balconies also.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

on the first page that lists all of the different threads, there is a little price-tag-looking-thingy on the right. Anyone know what that is...

and now back to our regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## HallsofVA

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> on the first page that lists all of the different threads, there is a little price-tag-looking-thingy on the right. Anyone know what that is...
> 
> and now back to our regularly scheduled thread.



It just indicates that this post has been "tagged".  Meaning when I created it (or as it evolved) I included some tags to help when searching.

The tags I included for this thread at the moment are:  dream, pictures, rooms, senses, spa 

May be time to update them if you guys can come up with 5 more relevant words.


----------



## hortontrio

We are booked in our first verandah 7078 can someone help me find it??? Thanks!!


----------



## HallsofVA

hortontrio said:


> We are booked in our first verandah 7078 can someone help me find it??? Thanks!!



You are on the opposite side of the ship directly across from room 7576, and directly across from the midship elevators.  So if you find room 7576 on the midship labeled picture in the 1st post, you'll have an idea where your room is on the other side of the ship.


----------



## Mr. Disney 652

Anyone know about 6016?  From the diagrams the opposite side 6516 looks like it is lined up with a verandah...6016 is an 8A porthole.  Anyone have any info?

Thanks a ton!


----------



## HallsofVA

Mr. Disney 652 said:


> Anyone know about 6016?  From the diagrams the opposite side 6516 looks like it is lined up with a verandah...6016 is an 8A porthole.  Anyone have any info?
> 
> Thanks a ton!



Directly across from 6514.  It's one of the square 8A rooms with two large porthole windows.


----------



## hortontrio

HallsofVA said:


> You are on the opposite side of the ship directly across from room 7576, and directly across from the midship elevators.  So if you find room 7576 on the midship labeled picture in the 1st post, you'll have an idea where your room is on the other side of the ship.



Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Hygiene99

Just used the index on page one, while Talking to my TA ...

Most useful  with room selections.

Thanks Again..

Cant help but wonder if there are going to be problems with rooms on deck 5 and 6 aft with the double  flag rails...?


----------



## justmestace

Hygiene99 said:


> Just used the index on page one, while Talking to my TA ...
> 
> Most useful with room selections.
> 
> Thanks Again..
> 
> Cant help but wonder if there are going to be problems with rooms on deck 5 and 6 aft with the double flag rails...?


 


Do NOT start THAT whole conversation up again!! 
There's been quite the discussion on that.  Seems they really have done some different things with this new ship.


----------



## jdybnsn

Has anyone actually had sight any of the access doors on the AFT *above* the 5 th & 6th decks ? 

By the look of the deck plans, it would appear that there_* is*_ access for the crew to get to the back of the ship (depicted by a narrow grey passage), but I have struggled to find any pictures...other than on the decks below.


----------



## robin09

So nervous.... Planning our first cruise ever... AND I get seasick even on a ferry.  DD12 has dreamed of this forever and spent months going to sleep to the dvd.  We asked for a quote and  breathed deep, just seems like so much for 4 nights.  We were given room 8004... Will that be a decent room?  So many questions....DD has aspergers along with ocd and sensory problems.. does a cruise really fit us?


----------



## justmestace

robin09 said:


> So nervous.... Planning our first cruise ever... AND I get seasick even on a ferry. DD12 has dreamed of this forever and spent months going to sleep to the dvd. We asked for a quote and  breathed deep, just seems like so much for 4 nights. We were given room 8004... Will that be a decent room? So many questions....DD has aspergers along with ocd and sensory problems.. does a cruise really fit us?


 

8004 will be a great room!
Just remember that a cruise ship is VERY different from any other "boat" you have ever been on. Unless you hit rough seas (and that is not very likely) you'll probably only feel some motion on your first night. After that, it will feel just as if you're at home.

For your daughter.....Disney is very sensitive to kids with special needs. I think it's a great place for you to take her. There will be times when there are some crowds, but I'm sure you've worked with that situation before...such as at the mall, out to dinner, etc.  You can discuss her needs with your dining room servers and they will be more than happy to follow your instructions with any communication/interaction needs that she may have, and also with any food needs.

I really want to say that most of the people who cruise DCL are caring people who will understand your DD's situation and be willing to give her some space and be friendly about it.


----------



## justmestace

jdybnsn said:


> Has anyone actually had sight any of the access doors on the AFT *above* the 5 th & 6th decks ?
> 
> By the look of the deck plans, it would appear that there_* is*_ access for the crew to get to the back of the ship (depicted by a narrow grey passage), but I have struggled to find any pictures...other than on the decks below.


 

We've been hoping that some of the CM's onboard might have a chance to sneak us some info, but they are probably incredibly busy.
So we're just going to have to be patient and wait for our fellow DIS members to be special scouts for us!


----------



## Mike2023

Great info here,

Can someone point me to a pic of room 8008 or give me any info on it? thanks a bunch.


----------



## justmestace

Mike2023 said:


> Great info here,
> 
> Can someone point me to a pic of room 8008 or give me any info on it? thanks a bunch.


 

Second row of porthole windows (down from the top) at the front...yours is either just to the left of the ladder-looking thing or just to the right of it.


----------



## HallsofVA

jdybnsn said:


> Has anyone actually had sight any of the access doors on the AFT *above* the 5 th & 6th decks ?
> 
> By the look of the deck plans, it would appear that there_* is*_ access for the crew to get to the back of the ship (depicted by a narrow grey passage), but I have struggled to find any pictures...other than on the decks below.



We had a great view of the Deck 5 aft door being open on the very first night when they opened the MW building doors the day before it was towed out of the building.  But I haven't seen any other access doors other than that one for sure.



justmestace said:


> Second row of porthole windows (down from the top) at the front...yours is either just to the left of the ladder-looking thing or just to the right of it.



8006 is the corner room (that's what we have) so 8008 would be the first porthole on Deck 8.  That is one of the awesome rooms since it's one of the few 9A rooms that has a large porthole the same size as the Cat 8 rooms next to it.


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> We had a great view of the Deck 5 aft door being open on the very first night when they opened the MW building doors the day before it was towed out of the building. But I haven't seen any other access doors other than that one for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 8006 is the corner room (that's what we have) so 8008 would be the first porthole on Deck 8. That is one of the awesome rooms since it's one of the few 9A rooms that has a large porthole the same size as the Cat 8 rooms next to it.


 

So 8006 has a forward-facing porthole, but not one on the side? Sorry Mike2023, I should have counted the number of portholes before the balconies started.


----------



## Mike2023

justmestace said:


> So 8006 has a forward-facing porthole, but not one on the side? Sorry Mike2023, I should have counted the number of portholes before the balconies started.



Meh, thanks for the pic.  Give me an idea anyways.  Front of ship, big window,,, all the same to me.


----------



## HallsofVA

robin09 said:


> So nervous.... Planning our first cruise ever... AND I get seasick even on a ferry.  DD12 has dreamed of this forever and spent months going to sleep to the dvd.  We asked for a quote and  breathed deep, just seems like so much for 4 nights.  We were given room 8004... Will that be a decent room?  So many questions....DD has aspergers along with ocd and sensory problems.. does a cruise really fit us?



Here is a picture with 8004 labeled.  It's the 2nd room from the right on the first *ribbon* from the top, next to the corner room 8006.  Can't really speak to what it will be like inside the room since none of us has seen it, but it should have 1 forward facing medium size porthole window.








justmestace said:


> So 8006 has a forward-facing porthole, but not one on the side?



Yes, unfortunately, as best as I can ascertain.  Only 1 forward facing medium size slanted porthole!



Mike2023 said:


> Meh, thanks for the pic.  Give me an idea anyways.  Front of ship, big window,,, all the same to me.



If you look at the picture below, 8008 is equivalent to 8506, just on the other side of the ship.  But this will give you an understanding of what's around you.


----------



## dsnydaddy

Subbing.   

Very curious about those Cat 5E verandahs.  I booked one for Oct 2011


----------



## robin09

I've magnified the pictures and can't seem to locate stateroom 9164.. Can someone help me?  First time cruiser here, and nervous as can be.... Hoping it will be good for dd12.

Thankyou!  robin


----------



## HallsofVA

robin09 said:


> I've magnified the pictures and can't seem to locate stateroom 9164.. Can someone help me?  First time cruiser here, and nervous as can be.... Hoping it will be good for dd12.
> 
> Thankyou!  robin



Sorry, but we didn't have great pictures of the left side of the ship that we could index, so most people are finding the equivalent room on the other side of the ship.  Your room 9164 is easy to find as it is the first verandah room after the aft porthole rooms on the 9th deck.  Deck 9 is the highest deck that has portholes.  You are on the opposite side of the ship from 9664 which you can see in the aft pictures in the first page.  I think it's also one of the partially obstructed verandahs I mention in post 1.






Here's a close up shot.  9664 has the service platform sitting over it in this shot, but give you a bigger view of what your room looks like (if you imagine it on the other side of the ship)


----------



## robin09

Oh please, don't be sorry.. I'm in awe of all the work you've done and greatly appreciate it!  Thankyou so much for this help... at least now I can go back and ask for a different room!



HallsofVA said:


> Sorry, but we didn't have great pictures of the left side of the ship that we could index, so most people are finding the equivalent room on the other side of the ship.  Your room 9164 is easy to find as it is the first verandah room after the aft porthole rooms on the 9th deck.  Deck 9 is the highest deck that has portholes.  You are on the opposite side of the ship from 9664 which you can see in the aft pictures in the first page.  I think it's also one of the partially obstructed verandahs I mention in post 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up shot.  9664 has the service platform sitting over it in this shot, but give you a bigger view of what your room looks like (if you imagine it on the other side of the ship)


----------



## remorse

Some pictures of the Dream in dock Elbe 17 at Blohm and Voss in Hamburg today. I must apologise for the quality of a couple of them but visibility was rubbish and is getting worse all the time...






Deck 11 and 12 port side... if you look at the verandas on Deck 11 you can see that one of the veranda dividers now appears to come all the way out to the railing. So it looks to me that the lucky deck 11 people on the "bump" will have an extra large veranda.






Similarly deck 5 verandas starboard side aft... below the jib of the crane you can see one divider that now extends all the way out.

Also random other pictures and snow on Mickey! Probably not going to happen too often when she's in the Caribbean...


----------



## kaseyC

Wow,  looks like those Concierge suites and cabins on deck 11 will have an almost enclosed verandah... bright side, at least some will be larger.


----------



## justmestace

That's probably the ONLY time we'll see SNOW on her!!!


I love the pictures, even if visibility was not so great!

VERY nice that those balconies will be extended!

I'm trying to look closely enough to see, but can't quite...if the dividers will be able to be opened. The hinged side on the Magic and Wonder was next to the ship, though, so I guess we'll have to wait for a report on that.


----------



## justmestace

kaseyC said:


> Wow, looks like those Concierge suites and cabins on deck 11 will have an almost enclosed verandah... bright side, at least some will be larger.


 

To me, that's a plus. You could be out there even if it's raining!


----------



## justmestace

Still no dividers aft, where the ropes to the flagpole are. They still have plenty of time, though.


----------



## kaseyC

justmestace said:


> To me, that's a plus. You could be out there even if it's raining!



For me too, it would be a plus.  I just wonder if DCL will need to adjust the description for those cabins.  I could see some issue though, if someone is expecting a completely open verandah and they walk in and see an almost enclosed space.


----------



## justmestace

kaseyC said:


> For me too, it would be a plus. I just wonder if DCL will need to adjust the description for those cabins. I could see some issue though, if someone is expecting a completely open verandah and they walk in and see an almost enclosed space.


 

There are a small handful of issues they're going to have to address already! 
Like the difference in square footage of the aft 6A's and 6B's, for one thing.

The only thing that I'm thinking would also be a "minus" with those enclosed verandahs would be the moisture build-up from the humidity.  I could live with that, but I have a feeling there will always be complainers.


----------



## KingRichard

Has anyone booked deck 11?

I'm searching for next year and it always puts me on deck 12, every week I checked?


----------



## robin09

justmestace said:


> There are a small handful of issues they're going to have to address already!
> Like the difference in square footage of the aft 6A's and 6B's, for one thing.
> 
> The only thing that I'm thinking would also be a "minus" with those enclosed verandahs would be the moisture build-up from the humidity.  I could live with that, but I have a feeling there will always be complainers.



I just booked 6A  room 9172... what is the issue with square footage?  Good ,bad or?

Thanks!


----------



## HallsofVA

remorse said:


> Some pictures of the Dream in dock Elbe 17 at Blohm and Voss in Hamburg today. I must apologise for the quality of a couple of them but visibility was rubbish and is getting worse all the time...




Thank you very much for the photos!  Great to see some of the missing details!


----------



## HallsofVA

robin09 said:


> I just booked 6A  room 9172... what is the issue with square footage?  Good ,bad or?
> 
> Thanks!



There's no issue, it's just that the size of the aft verandahs vary significantly from room to room, with some being much larger than others, so the sq. footage measurements aren't consistent from room to room within a category, especially when you consider the verandah size.  Apparently on other ships there are even more subcategories to charge more for larger rooms or larger verandahs.


----------



## justmestace

robin09 said:


> I just booked 6A room 9172... what is the issue with square footage? Good ,bad or?
> 
> Thanks!


 
The problem so far, until DCL decides to change it, is that for example on Deck 9...9170 and 9670 are larger rooms with larger balconies. 9170 is a handicap room, so that makes sense, but it doesn't make sense to charge the same amount of money for 9172, 9174, 9176, 9674, and 9672 as they do for 9670...same amount of money, but one room is larger than the others.

As far as your room, 9172, I think it will still be great. It still has quite a bit deeper balcony than the other rooms that are more to the center.

I think until DCL decides to make those corner rooms a bit more expensive, it's going to be tough to nab one of them. They'll be the first to sell out.


----------



## justmestace

KingRichard said:


> Has anyone booked deck 11?
> 
> I'm searching for next year and it always puts me on deck 12, every week I checked?


 

Did you try inputting an exact room number on Deck 11? That's the only other way I could think of to try it. And if that doesn't work, then those rooms must be booked up already.


----------



## HallsofVA

KingRichard said:


> Has anyone booked deck 11?
> 
> I'm searching for next year and it always puts me on deck 12, every week I checked?



I believe there have been folks on this thread or the "see my room" thread who booked deck 11.  I have not....


----------



## jdybnsn

We have booked 9174 and 9176 as they are connecting room and was assured that the balconies would connect too...though this was based on the advice from DCL, that all the verandas connect on the Dream.

.....just a bit worried that this could just be "blanket" advice, and that this may not necessarily be the case when the finer details of the ship emerge.

Hope they do though, as this should give us one heck of a big verandah at the back there !!!


----------



## whithouston

remorse said:


> Similarly deck 5 verandas starboard side aft... below the jib of the crane you can see one divider that now extends all the way out.



I am assuming that the dividers will still be able to collapse between connecting rooms?  We have 5662 and 5664!  With the extended balconies for the Cat. 5E's, that would be a very, very large balcony!!


----------



## HallsofVA

whithouston said:


> I am assuming that the dividers will still be able to collapse between connecting rooms?  We have 5662 and 5664!  With the extended balconies for the Cat. 5E's, that would be a very, very large balcony!!



Hopefully, since they said that the verandahs can be opened for connecting rooms and haven't announced any exceptions.  But until we get reports from people on the ship, it's all assumption at this point!


----------



## mouseears1

My husband and I will be on the Fantasy in 2012. We are waiting for the Dream to sail to get a better idea of the room we booked for our April 28, 2012 cruise. What information is available for the room we booked which is room 12002. Also, we just got back from our 2010 cruise and the Cat 1's were named "Roy O Disney Suite" which was ours and the "Walt E Disney Suite" are the "R" rooms themed as such? Thanks to all for any information


----------



## justmestace

whithouston said:


> I am assuming that the dividers will still be able to collapse between connecting rooms? We have 5662 and 5664! With the extended balconies for the Cat. 5E's, that would be a very, very large balcony!!


 

We don't know for sure. They should. They used to open on the Magic and Wonder, but don't any more. There's a portion of the divider that opens just like a door, but there is still a frame around that "door", so it isn't 100% open....but better than being closed.


----------



## justmestace

mouseears1 said:


> My husband and I will be on the Fantasy in 2012. We are waiting for the Dream to sail to get a better idea of the room we booked for our April 28, 2012 cruise. What information is available for the room we booked which is room 12002. Also, we just got back from our 2010 cruise and the Cat 1's were named "Roy O Disney Suite" which was ours and the "Walt E Disney Suite" are the "R" rooms themed as such? Thanks to all for any information


 
I did see a video of one of the "R" suites somewhere....can't remember where now. I think they'll still have the pictures of Walt & Roy in the rooms, but I don't think they're quite as "themed" as they are on the Wonder and Magic. I haven't heard if they will still be called the "Walt" and the "Roy". I haven't heard them referred to that way at all.

I have to say, after having stayed in both the Walt and the Roy a couple of times, I will NOT be staying in one of the Royal suites on the Dream or Fantasy. I HATE the new layout. Hate that there isn't a second bedroom. And the extra bed in the bedroom just looks awkward. The only redeeming feature might be the hot tub on the balcony. We had an Owner's Suite on a Norwegian cruise once that had a hot tub. I filled it with cold water to make my own little "mini pool" after hot excursions in the Caribbean.


----------



## disnemimi

Thank you for all the pictures; they are so helpful.  I have room 10614 on the Dream and I notice from your index we have the arcade above us.  Does anyone think this room under the arcade could be noisy?  We never entered the arcade last year on the Wonder, so now I am a little worried about the noise level for sleeping.  How late does the arcade stay open?
Thanks for any help.
Karen


----------



## HallsofVA

disnemimi said:


> Thank you for all the pictures; they are so helpful.  I have room 10614 on the Dream and I notice from your index we have the arcade above us.  Does anyone think this room under the arcade could be noisy?  We never entered the arcade last year on the Wonder, so now I am a little worried about the noise level for sleeping.  How late does the arcade stay open?
> Thanks for any help.
> Karen



Karen - I'm impressed that you managed to get one of the few non-connecting Deck 10 rooms!  I was about to respond that the arcade is in the middle of the ship, and shouldn't be a problem, but I just double-checked the deck plan, and it does appear that the arcade may be above at least a portion of your room.  I can't tell you any more than that, as I haven't had a room in that location on the current ships.


----------



## HallsofVA

I received a request to add some numbers to one of remorse's pictures posted today.  So here you go!






Apologies for the DISgreen font, but had a hard time getting something to be visible around the crane, and this color looked best to me.


----------



## dsnydaddy

remorse said:


> Similarly deck 5 verandas starboard side aft... below the jib of the crane you can see one divider that now extends all the way out.



Whoo Hoo!  Looks like my bet on the Cat 5E room is a winner.  that verandah is quite a bit deeper than those above.


----------



## justmestace

disnemimi said:


> Thank you for all the pictures; they are so helpful. I have room 10614 on the Dream and I notice from your index we have the arcade above us. Does anyone think this room under the arcade could be noisy? We never entered the arcade last year on the Wonder, so now I am a little worried about the noise level for sleeping. How late does the arcade stay open?
> Thanks for any help.
> Karen


 
I'm taking a guess that the arcade closes by 10:00....midnight at the absolute latest.....but I think it's far enough toward the center of the ship that the noise shouldn't bother you. Be prepared for scraping chair noises early in the morning, though. Once we got used to that noise (knew what it was) it didn't bother us so much.


----------



## IleneF

Just booked room 9166 for Oct 30, 2011  Can anyone confirm this is an unobstructed view with a plexiglass barrier? Should be a good room, staterooms above and below, elevator or stairs just below Palo and several floors above dining rooms.  Only thing really far is the theaters in the front of the ship. Hoping it's a good one!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

hmm, I have a question.... from a deck 6 verandah, if you looked straight down over the railing, would you see the edge of the deck 5 verandah right below it?   Any idea approx how much further out the deck 5 verandahs are?


----------



## justmestace

IleneF said:


> Just booked room 9166 for Oct 30, 2011  Can anyone confirm this is an unobstructed view with a plexiglass barrier? Should be a good room, staterooms above and below, elevator or stairs just below Palo and several floors above dining rooms. Only thing really far is the theaters in the front of the ship. Hoping it's a good one!


 
Should be great. No obstructions, and plexiglass.

The theater being further away shouldn't be a problem, because you'll go either before dinner or after, and you're already halfway there by then!


----------



## justmestace

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> hmm, I have a question.... from a deck 6 verandah, if you looked straight down over the railing, would you see the edge of the deck 5 verandah right below it? Any idea approx how much further out the deck 5 verandahs are?


 

No idea how much further out they are, but yes, if you look straight down, you'll see part of their verandahs.
Having been on Princess, where most of their verandahs are "tiered", I'm sort of used to this. I just remember to look more straight out. What was the pits one time was when the family above us was at their balcony railing, eating grapes and dropping half of them down onto us. 
For that reason alone, I'd rather be on Deck 6 than on 5.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

justmestace said:


> . What was the pits one time was when the family above us was at their balcony railing, eating grapes and dropping half of them down onto us.
> For that reason alone, I'd rather be on Deck 6 than on 5.



good point!


----------



## disnemimi

HallsofVA said:


> Karen - I'm impressed that you managed to get one of the few non-connecting Deck 10 rooms!  I was about to respond that the arcade is in the middle of the ship, and shouldn't be a problem, but I just double-checked the deck plan, and it does appear that the arcade may be above at least a portion of your room.  I can't tell you any more than that, as I haven't had a room in that location on the current ships.



Thank you for the quick response.  I think I will just take my chances with this room since it does not connect with another room.  Hopefully the Dream will be well insulated and the noise won't be a problem. 
Karen


----------



## 55dznypal

we just got our stateroom # on the Dream!!!!

and its 7006 very front of the ship in the corner--

my main concerns is that it looks bigger on the diagram then the other 

rooms so Im just hopping its not a handicap room--nothing against handicap

just someone that really needs couldnt get it

and my other concern is the windows?  I guess we just have the  one straight out the front but is it a big window?

and will be be able to see out good Ive read some posts on here that

with the slant the view might not be so good

yet some on here are saying that in time Disney might charge more for these

corner rooms more room, or better view?  Im hopping

thanks all


----------



## HallsofVA

55dznypal said:


> we just got our stateroom # on the Dream!!!!
> 
> and its 7006 very front of the ship in the corner--
> 
> my main concerns is that it looks bigger on the diagram then the other
> 
> rooms so Im just hopping its not a handicap room--nothing against handicap
> 
> just someone that really needs couldnt get it
> 
> and my other concern is the windows?  I guess we just have the  one straight out the front but is it a big window?
> 
> and will be be able to see out good Ive read some posts on here that
> 
> with the slant the view might not be so good
> 
> yet some on here are saying that in time Disney might charge more for these
> 
> corner rooms more room, or better view?  Im hopping
> 
> thanks all



Great room assignment!  We have 8006 booked for our first Dream cruise, which is the deck above.  It is not an accessible room, and has never been marked as one from the beginning.  We're not sure what the layout will be inside the corner rooms yet, though the ones on Deck 7 are the only ones without any grey area indicated on the sides of the room (versus Deck 6 and Deck 8 corner rooms.)

It should have one medium size forward facing round porthole window that probably slants upward following the slant of the ship (from what we saw during construction.)  "Medium" is a term I've been using, to distinguish it from the large windows on the Cat 8 rooms, and the really small windows in the crew area on Deck 1, while DCL uses large and extra large to describe them.  They could very well turn out to be the same size as the large porthole windows on the existing ships, but not seeing them side by side, have no basis for comparison.  Despite being covered by decorative rectangle glass panels, there is just a single round window back there.  It looks to be the same size as most of the other Cat 9 windows, which you can clearly see on deck 2 or on the 9A rooms on the back of the ship.  

Can't speak to the view from inside the room since we haven't seen it yet.  I'm curious as to what the view is from the inside.  From the construction pictures (see example below) we never saw glass on the windows other than the decorative layer, so hopefully they aren't double covered.  The few pictures we saw with the lights on in several rooms the lights were obviously muted by the tinting on the windows (see index post on page 1).  Given that the windows are built into the slant, they should be well protected from people seeing in from the teen area!

PearlySwan's picture from page 17 gives you a good sense of what I'm talking about with the windows as you can see them before and after they were covered.


----------



## 55dznypal

I feel better now

and even more excited to go if thats even possible

were you really there while they were building the ship

that must have been so neat!!!

I guess another reason I was worried about the view is in the passporter

it said disrinctive views of the bow--I hope were not looking out over the bow!!!


----------



## HallsofVA

55dznypal said:


> I feel better now
> 
> and even more excited to go if thats even possible
> 
> were you really there while they were building the ship
> 
> that must have been so neat!!!
> 
> I guess another reason I was worried about the view is in the passporter
> 
> it said disrinctive views of the bow--I hope were not looking out over the bow!!!



If you look at the picture, you will notice that the corner room windows (the far left and right windows across the front of the ship) point off to the side as well as slightly upward, so even if you found a way to press your face up against the angled window to look down, I think we'd be looking more to the side of the bow than directly at the bow.


----------



## justmestace

55dznypal said:


> I feel better now
> 
> and even more excited to go if thats even possible
> 
> were you really there while they were building the ship
> 
> that must have been so neat!!!
> 
> I guess another reason I was worried about the view is in the passporter
> 
> it said disrinctive views of the bow--I hope were not looking out over the bow!!!


 


While the Magic was in Europe, it offered an excursion (for an ungodly amount of money) for people to tour the ship as it was being built.
The lady in the picture is named Linda...."seaulater" on the DIS and her daughter.


----------



## HallsofVA

I know we've had a lot of discussion about the aft flag pole on the Dream, and what the folks who have the rooms booked near the flagpole can expect.  While I don't think we have any shots of a flag in place on the Dream's flag pole, I did notice several good shots of the aft flag on the Wonder during the DCL tilt shift video that I just came across again on You Tube.  I thought those who have the aft rooms on the Dream booked may be interested in seeing what it looks like with a flag in place on the current ships since I know it was a hot topic early one in this thread.

The flag is especially visible at the following points: 0.36, 1.36, and 2.18.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOZa7zDz8EI


----------



## lugnut33

I'm a total cruise newbie and thanks to HallsofVA I was easily able to see where our stateroom (10662) is going to be located.  However, being the total novice that I am I'd just like some opinions about that room location from the experts here.  

Best as I can tell is looks fine to me, but I see the discussions about some rooms being smaller, etc.  Am I getting a smaller room?  

I know it's right below a restaurant, but it appears that only the outside portion of the restaurant will be over us?  Shouldn't be a problem should it?  I don't think anybody in my familhy is noise sensitive.  

Deck size looks fine also.  

Anything I should know?


----------



## justmestace

lugnut33 said:


> I'm a total cruise newbie and thanks to HallsofVA I was easily able to see where our stateroom (10662) is going to be located. However, being the total novice that I am I'd just like some opinions about that room location from the experts here.
> 
> Best as I can tell is looks fine to me, but I see the discussions about some rooms being smaller, etc. Am I getting a smaller room?
> 
> I know it's right below a restaurant, but it appears that only the outside portion of the restaurant will be over us? Shouldn't be a problem should it? I don't think anybody in my familhy is noise sensitive.
> 
> Deck size looks fine also.
> 
> Anything I should know?


 

The aft rooms on Deck 10 are all about the same size. The discussions have been about the corner rooms on Decks 9, 8 & 7 being so much larger than the rooms around them, yet they are priced the same. This isn't the case with the rooms where you are.
Looks like you'll have one of the deepest balconies back there, and that's a plus!
The buffet above doesn't look like it has as much seating as the ones on the Magic and Wonder, so it might not be as noisy. And even at that, the only sounds you'd hear would be chairs in the morning. We've found that once we knew what that sound was, it didn't bother us. It was more a matter of waking up that first morning (when you've almost forgotten where you are!) and saying "what was THAT noise?" and once we knew, it wasn't a problem. Kind of like getting familiar with the sounds your own house makes at night.

On page one of this thread, if you look at the third picture down, a sideways shot of the aft, you'll see also that the people at the buffet above won't be able to look down into your balcony, like they could on the Wonder and the Magic. That's also a plus!


----------



## paulcrsb

55dznypal said:


> we just got our stateroom # on the Dream!!!!
> 
> and its 7006 very front of the ship in the corner--
> 
> my main concerns is that it looks bigger on the diagram then the other
> 
> rooms so Im just hopping its not a handicap room--nothing against handicap
> 
> just someone that really needs couldnt get it
> 
> and my other concern is the windows?  I guess we just have the  one straight out the front but is it a big window?
> 
> and will be be able to see out good Ive read some posts on here that
> 
> with the slant the view might not be so good
> 
> yet some on here are saying that in time Disney might charge more for these
> 
> corner rooms more room, or better view?  Im hopping
> 
> thanks all




This is my room for the Jan 26 2011 cruise. I'll try not to trash it up!


----------



## Hygiene99

paulcrsb said:


> This is my room for the Jan 26 2011 cruise. I'll try not to trash it up!


And I will keep an eye on him!!!!

So excited.....


----------



## mnrhannah07

We are sailing in nov 2011 and have a cat 6b room. So far, they tell us our room is 7680 which im guessing is deck 7. From the looks of the pictures, it seems that our verandah is not totally open...anyone else notice that??


----------



## justmestace

paulcrsb said:


> This is my room for the Jan 26 2011 cruise. I'll try not to trash it up!


 


Hygiene99 said:


> And I will keep an eye on him!!!!
> 
> So excited.....


 


Peter, maybe you can convince the old man to get out and party at night!
Garry and Vicki are on the cruise after you two. Peter, you're doing the back-to-back, right? Garry wants you to do it, too, Paul. They wanted me to come with them, but no can do.


----------



## justmestace

mnrhannah07 said:


> We are sailing in nov 2011 and have a cat 6b room. So far, they tell us our room is 7680 which im guessing is deck 7. From the looks of the pictures, it seems that our verandah is not totally open...anyone else notice that??


 
Yes, that's true. It's partially covered by the metal wall.
Plusses: More privacy  More coverage if it rains and More shade if it's really hot and sunny! And also, no one on the verandah right "in front" of you....so you wouldn't have to worry about people looking over or any smoke smell if they are smokers.....especially since the rooms forward of you are all portholes.

Any minuses would be what you make them. In other words, go, have fun, be happy!


----------



## lcsmom

Wanted to say thanks for this thread. We were on the Wonder 3-day pre-Thanksgiving and I *had* to take advantage of the on board booking discount. I'd not even looked at anything to do with the new ships. Told hubby we were taking DD on a cruise for high school graduation in 2012 and taking the cousins, etc. Ended up booking 3 rooms - 9170, 9172, 9174 - for Jun 29, 2012. (needed HA for a BIL) Seeing the pictures has me pretty excited. And thinking I'll like the back of the ship.
Of course, know that I've learned a bit about the Dream, I need to book another cruise before DD ages out of the teen program. She adores Aloft on the Wonder and will be green when she sees the new area on The Dream.


----------



## mnrhannah07

OK, I have another room to ask about..room 7184, where is that on the ship and does it have an obstructed view?


----------



## justmestace

mnrhannah07 said:


> OK, I have another room to ask about..room 7184, where is that on the ship and does it have an obstructed view?


 

Go to the first page of this thread. The third picture down the page of the ship.
The lowest row that you can see balconies is Deck 5. Yours is two decks above that. You can see the last porthole window, and then you can see what looks like half of a balcony (that's the obstructed one) and the next balcony, the full one, is yours. Except this picture is taken of the opposite side of the ship....you'll be on the other side, but it's the same in this case.


----------



## lugnut33

Justmestace, thanks for taking the time to answer the questions.  Much appreciated.


----------



## justmestace

lugnut33 said:


> Justmestace, thanks for taking the time to answer the questions. Much appreciated.


 
No problem! I know we're all excited to see the new ship.
HallsofVa has done a ton of work on this, too.


----------



## HallsofVA

justmestace said:


> No problem! I know we're all excited to see the new ship.
> HallsofVa has done a ton of work on this, too.



Thank you for keeping up on the question answering while I've been travelling the country for work.  8 flights and 6 states last week didn't leave much time to check in here!


----------



## Hygiene99

HallsofVA said:


> Thank you for keeping up on the question answering while I've been travelling the country for work.  8 flights and 6 states last week didn't leave much time to check in here!



We have your Back!      LOL


----------



## HallsofVA

A friend of mine from another discussion board mentioned she'd heard about this thread on the 12/2/10 disboards podcast.  And to top it off, it is the very first thread they discussed on the show!  How cool is that???  The thread discussion starts right around the 3:29 mark and lasts about 3 minutes or so.

On another note, did everyone see the pictures of the Dream from the handover from MW to DCL today?  Too cool!  Thanks to those who found those pictures and posted them.

http://www.disneycruisenews.com/TopicContentPage.aspx?PageId=1b3591a2-c24f-4052-9382-f1378ecc8c9d

Completely off topic side note - this is officially my 3000th post!  Just wanted to share!


----------



## justmestace

That was very cool! (the Podcast)


----------



## Hygiene99

HallsofVA said:


> A friend of mine from another discussion board mentioned she'd heard about this thread on the 12/2/10 disboards podcast.  And to top it off, it is the very first thread they discussed on the show!  How cool is that???  The thread discussion starts right around the 3:29 mark and lasts about 3 minutes or so.
> 
> On another note, did everyone see the pictures of the Dream from the handover from MW to DCL today?  Too cool!  Thanks to those who found those pictures and posted them.
> 
> http://www.disneycruisenews.com/TopicContentPage.aspx?PageId=1b3591a2-c24f-4052-9382-f1378ecc8c9d
> 
> Completely off topic side note - this is officially my 3000th post!  Just wanted to share!



Thanks, you made it very easy for Disney to turn the lights on To spell Disney Dream.


----------



## HallsofVA

Hygiene99 said:


> Thanks, you made it very easy for Disney to turn the lights on To spell Disney Dream.



I was thinking about that when listening to the podcast.  I assume they have their own map, but it would have been funny if they had used mine!


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

We just booked the preview cruise and were given 2018 and 2016, first time for us to be in an oceanview room and I wanted to know what type of portholes are on Deck two. I just wanted to know what I might be able to expect! We are port side I believe! I CAN'T WAIT!!! Only 41 days until we set sail on the Dream!


----------



## HallsofVA

Sccrmnky2005 said:


> We just booked the preview cruise and were given 2018 and 2016, first time for us to be in an oceanview room and I wanted to know what type of portholes are on Deck two. I just wanted to know what I might be able to expect! We are port side I believe! I CAN'T WAIT!!! Only 41 days until we set sail on the Dream!



I can't wait to hear your reports.  Please take a detailed measurement of the porthole for us so we can have a very clear understanding of the size!  Plus you have connecting rooms.

Your rooms are across the ship from 2516 and 2518 in the picture below.  You can see the portholes in the picture below, and may be able to see the relative size difference between the large portholes on Deck 3 and higher, the medium portholes on Deck 2 (and the Cat 9 rooms located directly forward and aft), and the small portholes on Deck 1.  I say "medium" for the Deck 2 portholes, while DCL describes them as large, and calls my "large" portholes extra large.  Since we don't have measurements, we don't know if the Deck 2 portholes are the same size as the portholes on the existing ships, or smaller.

But should still be a great porthole to look out of judging by the relative size!


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

Thank you!!! We are very excited as this was so last minute and a huge suprise!! We are on your cruise in June 2012 on the Fantasy too I will def do a TR of this once in a lifetime experience!! I can't wait!!


----------



## rick1235

You did an awesome job labeling the staterooms


----------



## justmestace

Hygiene99 said:


> Thanks, you made it very easy for Disney to turn the lights on To spell Disney Dream.


 


HallsofVA said:


> I was thinking about that when listening to the podcast. I assume they have their own map, but it would have been funny if they had used mine!


----------



## justmestace

Sccrmnky2005 said:


> Thank you!!! We are very excited as this was so last minute and a huge suprise!! We are on your cruise in June 2012 on the Fantasy too I will def do a TR of this once in a lifetime experience!! I can't wait!!


 

How fun!!!  I'm on that June Fantasy cruise, also!!!


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

justmestace said:


> How fun!!!  I'm on that June Fantasy cruise, also!!!



WOOO HOO!!! I need to check the thread! I've been neglecting it lately!


----------



## ll_california

HallsofVA, you are great! Thanks for the informative, labeled pictures!


----------



## stevenpensacola

It appear that the Aqua Duck will not be much of a thrill ride compared with on-shore water slides which use the water coaster technology.

Other than the loop off the side of the ship, which won't be a big thrill unless you're afraid of heights, you're just riding on a tube, in a tube...with a couple of very small drops, followed by the water jets to propel you further along.  Maybe it will be faster than it looks...and you can't really see the "mammoth drop" in the photo...and according to the disney website:

AquaDuck is a thrilling "water coaster," whose entrance is on Deck 12, Aft aboard the Disney Dream. In a cruise industry first, Guests are propelled at high speeds from Deck 12, Aft through an acrylic tube on a breathtaking journey up, down, around and off the side of the ship, through the Forward Funnel and—following a mammoth drop—into a lazy river.

Developed by the Disney Imagineers, this elevated water coaster—the first of its kind at sea—travels 765 feet and features an exciting 4 deck drop. It was designed for Adults and Children at least 48" or taller.

AquaDuck affords breathtaking views of the ocean and ship below—that is, if you're brave enough to keep your eyes open during this exciting ride! It also offers a bird's-eye view of the exciting new pools available to family, kids and adults on the Disney Dream.







HallsofVA said:


> Here's a view that shows some more of the top decks of the ship.  I didn't realize until seeing this shot just how high up in the funnel you go to get on the 'Duck!


----------



## justmestace

stevenpensacola said:


> It appear that the Aqua Duck will not be much of a thrill ride compared with on-shore water slides which use the water coaster technology.
> 
> Other than the loop off the side of the ship, which won't be a big thrill unless you're afraid of heights, you're just riding on a tube, in a tube...with a couple of very small drops, followed by the water jets to propel you further along. Maybe it will be faster than it looks...and you can't really see the "mammoth drop" in the photo...and according to the disney website:
> 
> AquaDuck is a thrilling "water coaster," whose entrance is on Deck 12, Aft aboard the Disney Dream. In a cruise industry first, Guests are propelled at high speeds from Deck 12, Aft through an acrylic tube on a breathtaking journey up, down, around and off the side of the ship, through the Forward Funnel andfollowing a mammoth dropinto a lazy river.
> 
> Developed by the Disney Imagineers, this elevated water coasterthe first of its kind at seatravels 765 feet and features an exciting 4 deck drop. It was designed for Adults and Children at least 48" or taller.
> 
> AquaDuck affords breathtaking views of the ocean and ship belowthat is, if you're brave enough to keep your eyes open during this exciting ride! It also offers a bird's-eye view of the exciting new pools available to family, kids and adults on the Disney Dream.


 


I'm really in the minority, but I don't like it. I think it ruins the look of the ship, but no one really asked MY opinon. 
But it IS one more thing for the kids (and adults) to do.....other ships have some extra things, so now at least DCL has one more extra. I won't be found standing in a long line for it on a hot Caribbean day, though.


----------



## justmestace

Sccrmnky2005 said:


> WOOO HOO!!! I need to check the thread! I've been neglecting it lately!


 

You haven't missed anything. It's still such a long way off, the thread has been very quiet.


----------



## HallsofVA

stevenpensacola said:


> It appear that the Aqua Duck will not be much of a thrill ride compared with on-shore water slides which use the water coaster technology.
> 
> Other than the loop off the side of the ship, which won't be a big thrill unless you're afraid of heights, you're just riding on a tube, in a tube...with a couple of very small drops, followed by the water jets to propel you further along.  Maybe it will be faster than it looks...and you can't really see the "mammoth drop" in the photo...and according to the disney website:
> 
> AquaDuck is a thrilling "water coaster," whose entrance is on Deck 12, Aft aboard the Disney Dream. In a cruise industry first, Guests are propelled at high speeds from Deck 12, Aft through an acrylic tube on a breathtaking journey up, down, around and off the side of the ship, through the Forward Funnel andfollowing a mammoth dropinto a lazy river.
> 
> Developed by the Disney Imagineers, this elevated water coasterthe first of its kind at seatravels 765 feet and features an exciting 4 deck drop. It was designed for Adults and Children at least 48" or taller.
> 
> AquaDuck affords breathtaking views of the ocean and ship belowthat is, if you're brave enough to keep your eyes open during this exciting ride! It also offers a bird's-eye view of the exciting new pools available to family, kids and adults on the Disney Dream.



Some of the articles I read says that it was designed to be a combination of water coaster and lazy river.  I figure they add the lazy river part to justify the slowness.  That was also many people's comments when we saw the test runs.  After the initial drop, it looks pretty much like quick lazy river speed after that.


----------



## stevenpensacola

HallsofVA said:


> Some of the articles I read says that it was designed to be a combination of water coaster and lazy river.  I figure they add the lazy river part to justify the slowness.  That was also many people's comments when we saw the test runs.  After the initial drop, it looks pretty much like quick lazy river speed after that.



I hope being in the tube does not feel like you're in a sauna...this can be a problem with enclosed slides...and this one is clear!  Bet it's going to be fun keeping the outside of the tube clean.


----------



## KingRichard

stevenpensacola said:


> I hope being in the tube does not feel like you're in a sauna...this can be a problem with enclosed slides...and this one is clear!  Bet it's going to be fun keeping the outside of the tube clean.



It is open in many places and will have COLD water running through it.

Plus the plastic would have to have some UV protections in it and that will reflect the suns rays a bit.


----------



## lugnut33

justmestace said:


> I'm really in the minority, but I don't like it. I think it ruins the look of the ship, but no one really asked MY opinon.
> But it IS one more thing for the kids (and adults) to do.....other ships have some extra things, so now at least DCL has one more extra. I won't be found standing in a long line for it on a hot Caribbean day, though.



My kids are totally excited about it.


----------



## justmestace

lugnut33 said:


> My kids are totally excited about it.


 
I'm certain that ALL kids are, and most adults. It will be fun....I just think it ruins the look of the ship, especially where it covers one of the stacks.


----------



## bats

justmestace said:


> The problem so far, until DCL decides to change it, is that for example on Deck 9...9170 and 9670 are larger rooms with larger balconies. 9170 is a handicap room, so that makes sense, but it doesn't make sense to charge the same amount of money for 9172, 9174, 9176, 9674, and 9672 as they do for 9670...same amount of money, but one room is larger than the others.
> 
> As far as your room, 9172, I think it will still be great. It still has quite a bit deeper balcony than the other rooms that are more to the center.
> 
> I think until DCL decides to make those corner rooms a bit more expensive, it's going to be tough to nab one of them. They'll be the first to sell out.



I am even more pleased now as we have just been given this room (9670).  We booked a Cat 9a GTY for the maiden voyage but have just been assigned and upgraded to 9670 this past weekend.

We are truly gobsmacked at our luck!!

Thank you to everyone who has helped with this thread .. it's taken me a while, but I've managed to read every page now!!


----------



## glassslipper2004

Any thoughts on cabin 6100?  We have a hold on it right now, and will probably book it soon.  It seems to be more or less in the middle, so hopefully won't bump up against the porthole areas.


----------



## justmestace

bats said:


> I am even more pleased now as we have just been given this room (9670). We booked a Cat 9a GTY for the maiden voyage but have just been assigned and upgraded to 9670 this past weekend.
> 
> We are truly gobsmacked at our luck!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has helped with this thread .. it's taken me a while, but I've managed to read every page now!!


 

  You'll want to live there forever!!


----------



## justmestace

glassslipper2004 said:


> Any thoughts on cabin 6100? We have a hold on it right now, and will probably book it soon. It seems to be more or less in the middle, so hopefully won't bump up against the porthole areas.


 

Yep, just about smack-dab in the middle of the ship, no portholes around. It does connect to 6102, but connecting rooms don't bother me. I just stick a towel under the door. Pretty standard in size, I'd say comparable to Disney's old Cat 4.


----------



## Padilla6710

Any thoughts on room 10160. It is our first cruise and it will be our honeymoon. We are going Sept 22, 2011 and I really want it to be special. Will there be a good view??


----------



## HallsofVA

Padilla6710 said:


> Any thoughts on room 10160. It is our first cruise and it will be our honeymoon. We are going Sept 22, 2011 and I really want it to be special. Will there be a good view??



Should be a great view off the back of the ship.  You can see it in several of the aft pictures, including the indexed one on the 1st page.


----------



## Padilla6710

Thanks we are so excited and really looking forward to this cruise! and to continue on our beach themed honeymoon we will be staying at the Beachclub for 5 nights afterwards!


----------



## Hygiene99

The Heck with the outside! lets look at the inside! LOL


----------



## justmestace

She IS a beauty!!   Some spaces are a bit smaller than on the older ships, and some of the decorating is a little "much", but on the whole, darn pretty!


Peter, didn't you all figure out that room is 5550?


----------



## iheartdisney2

WOW!! Thanks for spending time matching up the rooms and the pictures!


----------



## whithouston

Based on the pics posted from the German website, you can definitely tell that rooms 5024 and 5524 are going to have to have their categories changed!  You can see how all the other deck 5 verandah rooms have the extended verandahs, while those don't due to the partial obstruction of the ship.  Anyone else notice this?


----------



## justmestace

whithouston said:


> Based on the pics posted from the German website, you can definitely tell that rooms 5024 and 5524 are going to have to have their categories changed! You can see how all the other deck 5 verandah rooms have the extended verandahs, while those don't due to the partial obstruction of the ship. Anyone else notice this?


 

I saw that, too. I think there will be quite a few category changes.


----------



## stingfancb

What happened to the thread that had the new pictures posted on it?  Someone had posted them from a Flickr account.


----------



## stingfancb

Nevermind......


----------



## justmestace

stingfancb said:


> What happened to the thread that had the new pictures posted on it? Someone had posted them from a Flickr account.


 
The pictures aren't on the German website anymore, either. I think the person who originally posted the pictures had no intention of having people copy them and pass them all over. 
I know that one of the webmasters on that board said they had tons of DIS people signing on to their board yesterday. It must have been crazy!


----------



## stingfancb

Just glad I logged on early today and got to see them.  I was just hoping to show them tonight.  I wish they had at least left the ones without people in them.  We saw a friend the other day that we hadn't seen in awhile.  Turned out that he had been in Germany working on The Dream!  We knew he did flooring all over the place, just had no idea.  He said we will be amazed at everything - pictures do it no justice.  He was on board for the float out - can't see him in any of the pictures, though.  He's worked on many huge cruise ships and couldn't stop raving about it.  He wishes we could see the bridge - it's the only one with carpeting; and it's handmade to be a map of the world.  Also, the flooring in the medical center is one of the most intricate designs he's ever done.  Hopefully we'll see him again soon - I can't remember everything he was telling us - we were so excited to hear first hand reports, and he was excited that we'll be on it soon.


----------



## justmestace

stingfancb said:


> Just glad I logged on early today and got to see them. I was just hoping to show them tonight. I wish they had at least left the ones without people in them. We saw a friend the other day that we hadn't seen in awhile. Turned out that he had been in Germany working on The Dream! We knew he did flooring all over the place, just had no idea. He said we will be amazed at everything - pictures do it no justice. He was on board for the float out - can't see him in any of the pictures, though. He's worked on many huge cruise ships and couldn't stop raving about it. He wishes we could see the bridge - it's the only one with carpeting; and it's handmade to be a map of the world. Also, the flooring in the medical center is one of the most intricate designs he's ever done. Hopefully we'll see him again soon - I can't remember everything he was telling us - we were so excited to hear first hand reports, and he was excited that we'll be on it soon.


 

That's really cool! She is a pretty ship. The kids will go crazy over the kid's areas....unless they're too young to really pay much attention to detail.
Carpet in the med center....hmmmm.....as a mom, I just keep thinking of having to clean blood out of the carpet.


----------



## stingfancb

No!  not carpet in the medical center - he does the flooring like in operating rooms - can't remember what it's called. But this one has designs cut into it of different colors.  Not just solid.  He was just mentioning some of the really unusual stuff that he saw all over the ship.


----------



## justmestace

stingfancb said:


> No! not carpet in the medical center - he does the flooring like in operating rooms - can't remember what it's called. But this one has designs cut into it of different colors. Not just solid. He was just mentioning some of the really unusual stuff that he saw all over the ship.


 
Oh...duh!  I guess I need more coffee this morning. 
I hope they made the med center more attractive. The one on the Wonder is really drab and spooky. And that's one place on the ship that I never wanted to see anyway!


----------



## stevenpensacola

State rooms 8572-8576...As I look at these photos...just want to confirm that others see what I'm seeing...these rooms do have the clear, plexi-glass veranda's don't they?

Also, I noticed that these are close to the elevators...any problems foreseen with that due to noise/traffic?  On the plus side, you ARE close to the elevators.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

stevenpensacola said:


> It appear that the Aqua Duck will not be much of a thrill ride compared with on-shore water slides which use the water coaster technology.
> 
> Other than the loop off the side of the ship, which won't be a big thrill unless you're afraid of heights, you're just riding on a tube, in a tube...with a couple of very small drops, followed by the water jets to propel you further along.  Maybe it will be faster than it looks...and you can't really see the "mammoth drop" in the photo...and according to the disney website:
> 
> AquaDuck is a thrilling "water coaster," whose entrance is on Deck 12, Aft aboard the Disney Dream. In a cruise industry first, Guests are propelled at high speeds from Deck 12, Aft through an acrylic tube on a breathtaking journey up, down, around and off the side of the ship, through the Forward Funnel and—following a mammoth drop—into a lazy river.
> 
> Developed by the Disney Imagineers, this elevated water coaster—the first of its kind at sea—travels 765 feet and features an exciting 4 deck drop. It was designed for Adults and Children at least 48" or taller.
> 
> AquaDuck affords breathtaking views of the ocean and ship below—that is, if you're brave enough to keep your eyes open during this exciting ride! It also offers a bird's-eye view of the exciting new pools available to family, kids and adults on the Disney Dream.



haha
Their description really cracks me up. I mean I hope it's like that- but I've seen videos and it totally looks like they are BARELY moving down that slide... barely. Like they could stick their feet out and stop that thing easily. IDK who calls that "high speeds" they are being "propelled" (I say that because propelled is even pushing it. It's more like gravity slowly pulling them down.. I suppose at times if not propelled by water they'd stop completely without feet intervention LOL) 
And mammoth drop at the end? 
HAHA 
It just cracks me up. 

(lazy river. haha That's just what's always at the end of tube rides here at our water parks. It's just an area for you to slow down in and get out of the tube so you don't come down the slide and then bang into a wall at the end. Not our definition of lazy river at all. haha) 

I hope it's more fun than the videos showed. I mean it was really funny watching them- they are talking normally.... while they lazily go down the slide- and then occasionally go wheeee like they are having a blast. 
 I hyped this up with my kids... I have a feeling they are going to ride it once and then deem it not worthy of the line. LOL I hope I'm wrong though. Dangit I think I was more excited about it than the kids, to be honest. Until I saw the videos. *pout*


----------



## stevenpensacola

From looking at some of the photos of the AD, it does appear that the drop into the 360 out over the side of the ship might be steep enough for a slight thrill...and the angle of descent after that, hopefully, will be steep enough to generate some real speed.

I just hope it's not as tame as it appears it may be.

Here's what appears to be an actual video of it in action:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4_pBjxCgBE&feature=player_embedded

http://orlandoparksnews.blogspot.com/2010/11/aqua-duck-on-board-video.html

http://news.travel.aol.com/2010/11/05/disney-dream-aquaduck-water-coaster-at-sea/


----------



## HallsofVA

stevenpensacola said:


> State rooms 8572-8576...As I look at these photos...just want to confirm that others see what I'm seeing...these rooms do have the clear, plexi-glass veranda's don't they?
> 
> Also, I noticed that these are close to the elevators...any problems foreseen with that due to noise/traffic?  On the plus side, you ARE close to the elevators.



Yes, they do have clear verandahs.  I actually like being close to the elevators for the convenience of it.


----------



## dsnydaddy

HallsofVA said:


> Yes, they do have clear verandahs.  I actually like being close to the elevators for the convenience of it.



I have to agree,  I don't like being too far from the elevators.

Convenience will be everything on this ship.  I thought that it was a long walk from bow to stern on the Magic! The Dream will be far bigger.


----------



## DizDragonfly

dsnydaddy said:


> I have to agree,  I don't like being too far from the elevators.
> 
> Convenience will be everything on this ship.  I thought that it was a long walk from bow to stern on the Magic! The Dream will be far bigger.



I have to thank you both for this reminder!  I was somewhat sad about how close we will be to the elevator, but this is definitely a silver lining.  Now I'm quite happy about my room location.


----------



## Mickey4me!

And here I thought 7170 would be a good location when I signed up for it!  From the looks of it, seems it will have a rather substantial obstruction....  Oh well - we've also got the connecting veranda room for our daughter and SIL so at least we'll have one with a clear view....


----------



## HallsofVA

Mickey4me! said:


> And here I thought 7170 would be a good location when I signed up for it!  From the looks of it, seems it will have a rather substantial obstruction....  Oh well - we've also got the connecting veranda room for our daughter and SIL so at least we'll have one with a clear view....



And you'll have extra protection should the weather be poor!  Gotta look at the bright side since you will, after all, be on a Disney ship so you'll be a lot better off than those of us who aren't!


----------



## MichellelovesMickey

hilltopper72 said:


> We are in 6188 for the 7/10/11 cruise on the Dream. From the picture here, in post # 5,  it looks like there is no wall on the left side looking at the last sliding glass doors on Deck 6 left- there is a large inside roon next to us with 2 Portholes but from the picture here we can stroll quite a ways to the left. Maybe a upcoming special veranda?  Who knows but we are stoked to have this aft balcony.  Charlie


I just booked this room for December 2011 ... take pics so I can see it ) ..... I am so excited , it looks like a GREAT room !!


----------



## DisneyDream2B

Thank you so much for the photos!


----------



## mare73

Any chance someone can point out room 7152?  I'm nervous about an obstructed view.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## dsnydaddy

I'm really looking forward to this thread once the Dream begins taking on passengers.  There's bound to be loads of pictures posted here about all the various rooms.

I'm really looking forward to the discussion of the relative merits and drawbacks of various rooms and categories.  

(Yeah, I'm a Disney Nerd)


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

Wondering if you think the aft balconies on deck 6 are worth booking?  Which ones would you suggest?  Will people be able to look down from higher deck levels and see you on your balcony?  Most are connecting staterooms...are those noisy?

Thanks in advance for your help.  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## dsnydaddy

Rhode Island Quahog said:


> Wondering if you think the aft balconies on deck 6 are worth booking?  Which ones would you suggest?  Will people be able to look down from higher deck levels and see you on your balcony?  Most are connecting staterooms...are those noisy?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!



Time and pictures will tell,  But looking at the photos, one could surmise that a small portion of those balconies will be visible to all of those above.  But it would be very slight and only when one is standing at the railing would a viewer from above really see them.  The overhang will hide the rest.


----------



## HallsofVA

mare73 said:


> Any chance someone can point out room 7152?  I'm nervous about an obstructed view.  Thanks in advance!



I don't think you have an obstructed view.  If you look at the photo below, you are in essentially the same room as 7650, just on the opposite side of the ship.


----------



## HallsofVA

Rhode Island Quahog said:


> Wondering if you think the aft balconies on deck 6 are worth booking?  Which ones would you suggest?  Will people be able to look down from higher deck levels and see you on your balcony?  Most are connecting staterooms...are those noisy?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!





dsnydaddy said:


> Time and pictures will tell,  But looking at the photos, one could surmise that a small portion of those balconies will be visible to all of those above.  But it would be very slight and only when one is standing at the railing would a viewer from above really see them.  The overhang will hide the rest.



There are a lot of people who have booked rooms on Deck 6 aft, especially room 6690 (the only non-connecting room back there) if you look back at people who reported in on this post and the "see my room" thread!  From the pictures, Deck 6 is the only aft deck that will have any significant visibility from the decks above, given how the other decks slant, but even that would be in the furthest out points of the verandah.  You'll also have the double railing to contend with around the flag pole, which would keep you from leaning out over the railing that leans out (for safety reasons I'm sure.)  But you'll also have a large verandah at the cheapest verandah price point, so that makes them quite attractive.

We've sailed in connecting rooms on the other ships and haven't had any problems, though I'd prefer not to have one unless I needed it (not an easy feat on the Dream.)


----------



## mare73

HallsofVA said:


> I don't think you have an obstructed view.  If you look at the photo below, you are in essentially the same room as 7650, just on the opposite side of the ship.



Thanks so much - it's my first cruise and I want it to be wonderful, of course!


----------



## PrincessTrisha

I have to say that based on what I'm seeing, I've very happy with the placement of the 5E accessible cabin that I've booked (Cabin 5552). I was worried that being around the front / mid ship, that the balcony would not be large enough to comfortably fit my mothers wheelchair plus my dad and I but it does look to be large enough. It also appears that the life boats are located next to our cabin.


----------



## SuperRob

My fiancée and I are booked in room 9664 for our September 11, 2011 cruise on the Dream.  I'm -very- concerned about not only the partially obstructed verandah, but also the equipment that appears to be hanging down in front of it.

I booked the room expecting a "whitewall verandah", which I took to mean that the bottom wall of the verandah was solid rather than plexiglass. I felt I was getting a nice price for some fresh air and a nice view.  This is significantly more concerning now that it appears that the view is obstructed in multiple directions.


----------



## dsnydaddy

SuperRob said:


> My fiancée and I are booked in room 9664 for our September 11, 2011 cruise on the Dream.  I'm -very- concerned about not only the partially obstructed verandah, but also the equipment that appears to be hanging down in front of it.
> 
> I booked the room expecting a "whitewall verandah", which I took to mean that the bottom wall of the verandah was solid rather than plexiglass. I felt I was getting a nice price for some fresh air and a nice view.  This is significantly more concerning now that it appears that the view is obstructed in multiple directions.



I believe what you have is a partial whitewall verandah.  You'll still have a small plexiglass railing.  You do have the abrupt curvature of the detailing as an obstruction.  It looks fairly slight but it is there.  As far as the equipment that you see, it's a moving platform for ships maintenance.  It telescopes down to allow easy access to the outer surfaces of the ship.  Unless I miss my guess that will probably live above your verandah and you'll not see it unless you look up.  The pic your looking at has it partially extended.


----------



## HashHoney

SuperRob said:


> My fiancée and I are booked in room 9664 for our September 11, 2011 cruise on the Dream.  I'm -very- concerned about not only the partially obstructed verandah, but also the equipment that appears to be hanging down in front of it.
> 
> I booked the room expecting a "whitewall verandah", which I took to mean that the bottom wall of the verandah was solid rather than plexiglass. I felt I was getting a nice price for some fresh air and a nice view.  This is significantly more concerning now that it appears that the view is obstructed in multiple directions.



My parents and oldest son will be in that room on our Feb 27th cruise.  We're next door in 9662 - Oceanview room.  My brother and his family are in 9660.  I'll try to take pictures from inside so you can have a look.

Laura


----------



## SuperRob

HashHoney said:


> My parents and oldest son will be in that room on our Feb 27th cruise.  I'll try to take pictures from inside so you can have a look.
> 
> Laura



Laura,

That's very kind of you, thank you! Curious to see how it "feels" from the inside, and if it impacts the amount of light in the room as well.

--
Rob


----------



## Sorahana

HallsofVA said:


> Look at this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9668 is the last verandah room of the three to the left on the top row of porthole rooms, and 9666 is the verandah room next to it in the middle of the three.  The room right next to the portholes (9664) appears to be quite obstructed from the picture, both from the rounded detailing, and from the cleaning platform currently positioned above it, but your two rooms appear fine.



Lol figures we're supposed to be in 9664 when we cruise next month (benefit cruise) . Oh well, at least we can still see something .


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

Any opinions on deck 6 aft cabin 6688?


----------



## HallsofVA

Rhode Island Quahog said:


> Any opinions on deck 6 aft cabin 6688?



Looks fine.  The only potential knock is that it's connecting to the corner room next door, but that's more of a personal preference than a major nuisance.



SuperRob said:


> My fiancée and I are booked in room 9664 for our September 11, 2011 cruise on the Dream.  I'm -very- concerned about not only the partially obstructed verandah, but also the equipment that appears to be hanging down in front of it.
> 
> I booked the room expecting a "whitewall verandah", which I took to mean that the bottom wall of the verandah was solid rather than plexiglass. I felt I was getting a nice price for some fresh air and a nice view.  This is significantly more concerning now that it appears that the view is obstructed in multiple directions.



The good news is you're not as obstructed as you could be!  Such as on decks 7 and 8.  (though the DCL website is still listing the Deck 7 cabin 7680as a Cat 6C on the virtual deck plan)


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

The only other room available besides 6688 is 8188 (non-connecting room)...choosing a room on a ship that hasn't sailed yet, is fun but somewhat stressful! 

How are deck 8 aft rooms, obstructed?


----------



## HallsofVA

I posted the following in a new post:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2619300

The Dream stateroom pictures posted on the DCL website have pictures of the different stateroom portholes from the inside.  If you've read the "Special Rooms" thread, you know I've been calling them small (non-public areas on deck 1, medium (most 9A and 9B cabins except the side facing forward 9A cabins), and large (Cat 8 and a couple of 9A cabins) portholes.  Now we can see pictures from inside the rooms and get to see the different sizes pretty well

Oceanview, Cat 9 - Medium Porthole, Cat 9B, Deck 2 and most of the 9A cabins.





Though this one looks a little bit bigger than the other one, I think it's actually the same room as the one above, just from a slightly elongated angle





Large - Cat 8, and the forward side facing (not front facing) Cat 9A cabins.  Note the window seating they advertised.










Virtual - Inside, Cats 10 and 11


----------



## HallsofVA

Repeat cruisers, did you notice the light up electronic alarm clocks in the pictures above?  Yea!!


----------



## elgerber

HallsofVA said:


> Repeat cruisers, did you notice the light up electronic alarm clocks in the pictures above?  Yea!!



Oooh, good eye!!!! Those other clocks were so dumb, this is a wonderful new find!


----------



## mlipreston

HallsofVA said:


> Large - Cat 8, and the forward side facing (not front facing) Cat 9A cabins.  Note the window seating they advertised.



I can't wait to see an actual picture of my room.  I have a *cat 8A room 6514 *which has 2 large portholes but the room is square instead of rectangle.  Your picture gives a great view of the large porthole with the seat.  My kiddos are gonna love that.  With 2 of them there should be no fighting over who gets to sit and look out.


----------



## KingRichard

That is a large window!


----------



## HallsofVA

KingRichard said:


> That is a large window!



Did you see the comparison picture fron the existing ships that I posted?  The new large windows are substantially larger!  I'd hoped the *medium portholes on the Dream would be about this size, but from the pictures above, they seem much smaller.


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

We were just able to get aft room, 8188 for our upcoming Dream cruise on 12/04/2011.  We are very excited.  Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas!


----------



## HallsofVA

The DCL website has pictures of actual staterooms in various categories.  Here are three different bathtub/bathroom configurations:

Deluxe Family bathtub (Cats 4 & 8 (and V maybe?) - Round bathtub/shower combo





Outside of round bathtub wall - Cats 4 & 8 (maybe V)





Deluxe bathtub - Cats 5, 6, 9 & 10





Outside wall of deluxe bathtub -





Standard, non-split bathtub/bathroom - Cat 11


----------



## HallsofVA

Here are some pictures of the special starry sky located above the upper bunkbed as shown on the DCL website stateroom pictures.  My son is excited to see the constellations.  I wonder if they are different ones in different rooms?  This has already caused controversy for us, as my DD who sleeps on the lower bed wonders what special thing she has.  (I'm touting the light above the couch unless anyone has another suggestion.)


----------



## HallsofVA

Here's a picture from an actual plexiglass verandah as seen on the DCL stateroom slideshow -


----------



## stingfancb

I'm loving the new clocks and table.  I was always "stubbing" my toes on the old ones.  Anyone else wondering if the new table is some kind of storage?


----------



## mkmommy

HallsofVA said:


> Repeat cruisers, did you notice the light up electronic alarm clocks in the pictures above?  Yea!!



According to the DCL website there is supposed to be IPOD docking stations , so I imagine that is the alarm clock.


----------



## mkmommy

HallsofVA said:


> Did you see the comparison picture fron the existing ships that I posted?  The new large windows are substantially larger!  I'd hoped the *medium portholes on the Dream would be about this size, but from the pictures above, they seem much smaller.



Notice the difference in space at the end of the bed and the desk, from the Magic to the Dream, I wonder how much you will notice it when you are in the room?


----------



## HallsofVA

mkmommy said:


> Notice the difference in space at the end of the bed and the desk, from the Magic to the Dream, I wonder how much you will notice it when you are in the room?



Are you talking about how tight it looks in this picture, to walk around the main bed to get to the couch?  From this angle it looks super narrow.  Hopefully it's just the angle.




It does look much tighter than this one shows.


----------



## HallsofVA

stingfancb said:


> I'm loving the new clocks and table.  I was always "stubbing" my toes on the old ones.  Anyone else wondering if the new table is some kind of storage?



I think it is storage, or at least that's my assumption, with a top that may lift up as well.  Hopefully that's one solution to make up for no steamer trunks.  The table is sort of equivalent to the single steamer trunk that's shown in the picture above from the older ships, if you imagine it laying on it's side or back.

I think my DH is not going to like the new table since he's very much an anti-coffee table sort of guy.  Plus it looks like it'll be very hard to move around, and seems to take up a lot of space in the room since it's more solid all the way to the floor.  But we shall see since there's nothing we can do about it!


----------



## EeyoreFan19

Hi everyone!  Well, I just got my quote from DU for our first cruise ever.  Looking at 8/25 on the Dream - 3 nights.  Soooooo excited!!!  The TA said we would be in room 8042.  It looks like this is right next to the stairs.  Is this a good room?  I must admit I know NOTHING about cruises, so I'm sure I'll be lurking around and asking lots of questions over the next few months.  Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## woodchuck

HallsofVA said:


> Here are some pictures of the special starry sky located above the upper bunkbed as shown on the DCL website stateroom pictures.  My son is excited to see the constellations.  I wonder if they are different ones in different rooms?  This has already caused controversy for us, as my DD who sleeps on the lower bed wonders what special thing she has.  (I'm touting the light above the couch unless anyone has another suggestion.)



Do you know which rooms have these?  Because DS would love this


----------



## HallsofVA

woodchuck said:


> Do you know which rooms have these?  Because DS would love this



Any room that sleeps 4 or more (except maybe suites) should have them, since I think all of the upper berths have them.  So if you're a family of 4 or more, you should have one!


----------



## dsnydaddy

EeyoreFan19 said:


> Hi everyone!  Well, I just got my quote from DU for our first cruise ever.  Looking at 8/25 on the Dream - 3 nights.  Soooooo excited!!!  The TA said we would be in room 8042.  It looks like this is right next to the stairs.  Is this a good room?  I must admit I know NOTHING about cruises, so I'm sure I'll be lurking around and asking lots of questions over the next few months.  Thanks in advance for the advice!



No way to know exactly if it's a good room or bad.  But, rooms close to the stairs/elevators get mixed reviews, Some do not like the additional traffic near the room others like the easy access to the elevators.  Matter of personal preference.


----------



## Mom2Kaylee

Deleted bc I figured out the answer lol! Cant wait to see this in person!!


----------



## hainerfamily

bump


----------



## Kurby

what is the first sail date with anyone from here??

i'm dying to see realy live pics from any DIS member


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> Here are some pictures of the special starry sky located above the upper bunkbed as shown on the DCL website stateroom pictures. My son is excited to see the constellations. I wonder if they are different ones in different rooms? This has already caused controversy for us, as my DD who sleeps on the lower bed wonders what special thing she has. (I'm touting the light above the couch unless anyone has another suggestion.)


 


I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner....how cool!!!  I think you should buy some of the glow-in-the-dark stickers of stars, moons...or whatever is your daughter's favorite, and stick them under the upper bunk for her. As long as you have some baby oil to remove them and all the sticky, I don't think it would be a problem.   Or just tape them up there, and then you wouldn't have the "sticky" problem.


----------



## WDWLVR

justmestace said:


> I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner....how cool!!!  I think you should buy some of the glow-in-the-dark stickers of stars, moons...or whatever is your daughter's favorite, and stick them under the upper bunk for her. As long as you have some baby oil to remove them and all the sticky, I don't think it would be a problem.   Or just tape them up there, and then you wouldn't have the "sticky" problem.



As DCL has repeated said they don't want anything sticky or taped to the doors I don't think they would appreciate the same thing inside the cabin.


----------



## chip&dale&fun

WDWLVR said:


> As DCL has repeated said they don't want anything sticky or taped to the doors I don't think they would appreciate the same thing inside the cabin.



From someone who has never had a cabin with a bunk - not sure this would work, but since DCL does not want things taped to the bed, could you string the glow in the dark, soft plastic stars with a large needle and soft yarn and then tie them to the top bunk?

Just a thought.


----------



## justmestace

WDWLVR said:


> As DCL has repeated said they don't want anything sticky or taped to the doors I don't think they would appreciate the same thing inside the cabin.


 


chip&dale&fun said:


> From someone who has never had a cabin with a bunk - not sure this would work, but since DCL does not want things taped to the bed, could you string the glow in the dark, soft plastic stars with a large needle and soft yarn and then tie them to the top bunk?
> 
> Just a thought.


 


You both are right, I wasn't thinking.    I like the idea of making a strand of the stars, etc.

OR.....have the kids take turns sleeping up top.


----------



## Deb T.

HallsofVA said:


> I think it is storage, or at least that's my assumption, with a top that may lift up as well.  Hopefully that's one solution to make up for no steamer trunks.  The table is sort of equivalent to the single steamer trunk that's shown in the picture above from the older ships, if you imagine it laying on it's side or back.
> 
> I think my DH is not going to like the new table since he's very much an anti-coffee table sort of guy.  Plus it looks like it'll be very hard to move around, and seems to take up a lot of space in the room since it's more solid all the way to the floor.  But we shall see since there's nothing we can do about it!



My first thought was that maybe the table is on rollers to make it easier to move... and then I thought about it rolling all over the cabin in rough seas.    

So, maybe it has locking wheels??  Gosh, I can hardly wait for those first TRs from the ship!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HallsofVA

justmestace said:


> I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner....how cool!!!  I think you should buy some of the glow-in-the-dark stickers of stars, moons...or whatever is your daughter's favorite, and stick them under the upper bunk for her. As long as you have some baby oil to remove them and all the sticky, I don't think it would be a problem.   Or just tape them up there, and then you wouldn't have the "sticky" problem.


I have a whole container of glow in the dark stars.  Guess we could put magnets on the backs of the stars (I have magnet tape) but they'd probably knock down easily.  And I'm not sure how much light they'd get exposed to.  I think my DD will just have to deal.  Afterall, she'd be on a Disney cruise so she shouldn't have much to complain about!



Deb T. said:


> My first thought was that maybe the table is on rollers to make it easier to move... and then I thought about it rolling all over the cabin in rough seas.
> 
> So, maybe it has locking wheels??  Gosh, I can hardly wait for those first TRs from the ship!!!!!!!!!!!!



Who knows?  Anxiously awaiting the reports.  I know my TA is on the christening cruise and the MV cruise, so we'll get some first hand info from her.


----------



## Hygiene99

People on the Magic now, will see the Dream at 8AM tomorrow!

Will post photo's when I get them!


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> I have a whole container of glow in the dark stars. Guess we could put magnets on the backs of the stars (I have magnet tape) but they'd probably knock down easily. And I'm not sure how much light they'd get exposed to. I think my DD will just have to deal. Afterall, she'd be on a Disney cruise so she shouldn't have much to complain about!


 

I have two close in age, boy & girl, and I know that when they were younger, there would have been some kind of argument over it regardless of the fact that they were having a blast all day long. Kids!
So what about having them trade beds every other night?  If it becomes a problem, that is.


----------



## disneydawg10

justmestace said:


> I have two close in age, boy & girl, and I know that when they were younger, there would have been some kind of argument over it regardless of the fact that they were having a blast all day long. Kids!
> So what about having them trade beds every other night?  If it becomes a problem, that is.



It's funny- this topic came up today (as we are discussing our summer cruise like we do on a daily basis).  I was showing my two pictures of the cabin and the beds, and of course, they set in who was sleeping where (and we're not going for another 7 months!).  We will do the every other night solution.  They are assigned odd and even days (one child says the blessing, etc.. on days with an odd number, the other on the even number days).  This is always our solution whenever we encounter controversy.  All I have to say is "what day is it?"  No more arguing (well there's still grumbling, but i stick to it).  Now I haven't told my DS11 about the verandah (and the rule will be no sleeping outside)!


----------



## ibouncetoo

mkmommy said:


> Notice the difference in space at the end of the bed and the desk, from the Magic to the Dream, I wonder how much you will notice it when you are in the room?


 


HallsofVA said:


> Are you talking about how tight it looks in this picture, to walk around the main bed to get to the couch? From this angle it looks super narrow. Hopefully it's just the angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does look much tighter than this one shows.


 

When the M/W beds are split they then are about as tight as the Dream picture looks.  Be carefull in the dark! 

The coffee table top does flip up for storage according to DCL...somewhere.

When looking at the Cat 8 photos, I like the light above the couch!  Also, I like that the wall mounted lights by the bed are higher up than the table top ones on the M/W.  I practically had to stuff my head and book under them to read at night!

It sure seems that the Cat 8's (technically designed for more people) seem to have less storage/drawer space.

Now I'm off to the DCL site to view all the new photos!

.


----------



## dsnydaddy

I think that the distance between the bed and the wall is the same in the ships.  If I were to guess the angle compounded by the nearness of the entertainment center to the bed create the illusion of a tight fit.


----------



## gmlgml

We have booked our first cruise on the Dream for Cat 5D room 6528.  DH gets motion sickness sometimes.  Is this room a good one for minimal motion?  Also, I am concerned of noise/bass level over the theater and near the teens club.  Will we hear anything even with deck 5 between us?  Any thoughts or recommendations would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## TexasDreamer

Rhode Island Quahog said:


> We were just able to get aft room, 8188 for our upcoming Dream cruise on 12/04/2011.  We are very excited.  Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas!



That is the room we have for our Feb cruise.  I'll give you a report when we return.


----------



## HallsofVA

gmlgml said:


> We have booked our first cruise on the Dream for Cat 5D room 6528.  DH gets motion sickness sometimes.  Is this room a good one for minimal motion?  Also, I am concerned of noise/bass level over the theater and near the teens club.  Will we hear anything even with deck 5 between us?  Any thoughts or recommendations would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!



Your room is a bit forward on the ship since you're several rooms in front of the forward elevators.  On the Magic/Wonder, you'd probably have slightly more up/down motion than you'd have in the middle or back part of the ship, but I have no idea if that is the case on the Dream given her size.  My assumption is her size will reduce that motion, but she is still a ship.  We sailed in a forward oceanview room on the Wonder, and didn't have any motion issues that we noticed.  Check out the reports from the first people who sail the Dream to see what feedback they have on what it's like to be actually on the ship.

I don't think you'll be bothered by the theatre, since you have a deck of rooms between you and the theatre's balcony level.  Plus the Walt Disney theatre doesn't usually go too late into the evening, unlike the movie theatre that can have late night movies.  And you're well back of the teen club on Deck 5 so I don't think that will be a problem for you.

While I've historically preferred aft on the Magic/Wonder, on the Dream/Fantasy, the forward and midship rooms seem to be the most convenient to the main restaurants and other items, so I may be changing to forward rooms.  I'm currently booked forward on the Dream, and aft on the Fantasy just to try them out.


----------



## hdmeza

> If you look at the following picture, rooms 5524/5024, 7520/7022, 8520/8022, and 9512/9012 all seem to have some obstruction to the verandah, though some is quite slight.  Anyone who books 5024 or 5524 should really complain, since the verandah is seriously obstructed, and that verandah is not extended out as the rest of the 5E verandahs ended up being.




I had room 5524 booked!!!  11/20, just changed it to a room down the hall!!!!  Thanks for your pics and detailed explainations, if not for you I wouls have been VERY upset to only get half a verandah...our very first cruise!!!


----------



## gmlgml

Thanks HallsofVA!  

I am hoping DH won't feel a thing so we can keep cruisin!


----------



## shoes99

We have 7680 6B on the May 19, 2012 cruise on the Fantasy.  I saw that on the DCL deck plan it is classified as 6C.  I called DCL and they said, "oh no", it is a 6B and there is no price change.  I guess we will all have to wait for cruiser experiences.
Michele


----------



## annabug

hi guys!!  i just did it.....i booked a 5 night double dip for june 2012
i cant seem to locate my room....and im gonna ocd until i find it.....#9098
family/verandah on deck 9
anyone see it??  please tell me its a keeepr!!
thanks so much 
annabug


----------



## Jays14

We are also booked for room 7680 in June 2012 and would love to know if I should explore switching rooms.


----------



## HallsofVA

shoes99 said:


> We have 7680 6B on the May 19, 2012 cruise on the Fantasy.  I saw that on the DCL deck plan it is classified as 6C.  I called DCL and they said, "oh no", it is a 6B and there is no price change.  I guess we will all have to wait for cruiser experiences.
> Michele





Jays14 said:


> We are also booked for room 7680 in June 2012 and would love to know if I should explore switching rooms.



We noticed that "6C" classification awhile back, and DCL continues to assure us it's a typo, yet they've done nothing to change it.  There are also a couple of obstructed verandah rooms classified as oceanview rooms on the virtual deck plan.  Continue to keep an eye on this, as it seems too specific to be just a random programming error!

As to room 7680, it does appear to be one of the most obstructed aft verandahs on the ship, along with the equivalent ones on Deck 8.  However, as noted in the 1st post, they are advertised as metal walled verandahs, and even though the primary wall isn't as metal as on the existing ships, they could possibly hold to their description as being fair.  Don't think anyone could argue, though, that those rooms are equivalent to the verandah next door, so it seems that some reclassification should be in order.

If you're concerned, and can get a less obstructed room for no additional cost, then I'd probably explore switching rooms.  If it would cost me more, and you'd be okay with just 1/2 a verandah open, then keep it.  At least you're on the ship, and 1/2 open verandah is better than no verandah!  But I would complain and protest pretty loudly if you continue to have to pay the same amount for that room as the room next door.  That's what was successful in having the special rooms on the Magic/Wonder reclassified.


----------



## HallsofVA

annabug said:


> hi guys!!  i just did it.....i booked a 5 night double dip for june 2012
> i cant seem to locate my room....and im gonna ocd until i find it.....#9098
> family/verandah on deck 9
> anyone see it??  please tell me its a keeepr!!
> thanks so much
> annabug



9098 looks to be a great room!  Centrally located, 2 decks up to the pool from there, between elevators.  Looks good!  It is a connecting room, but those don't generally cause problems though my personal preference is to have a non-connecting room except when we're travelling with family or others.  But it's quite difficult on the Dream/Fantasy to find non-connecting rooms, and I don't think you'll have any problems.  

My apologies that I haven't gotten around to mapping the left side of the ship, but if you look at the picture below, your room is equivalent to 9598, just on the other side of the ship.


----------



## elgerber

Now if we can just get some verification of the situation with the balcony dividers on the aft balconies.....


----------



## HallsofVA

elgerber said:


> Now if we can just get some verification of the situation with the balcony dividers on the aft balconies.....



I think we've see all of the aft dividers in place, with the exception of the ones on the middle aft rooms on Decks 5 & 6, if my memory serves me well.  I don't know that I've seen a great picture of them still.

The picture below was from their "All Aboard" video released during the transatlantic crossing.  Not sure when this video was taken, but there still aren't any dividers between the deck 5 & 6 middle verandah rooms.


----------



## annabug

ohhhhyea!!!!!!!!!!!
im sooo happy!
btw.....i did change my room to 9090(still midship, but not connecting)
thanks HallsVA for your your fantabulous explanations/photos
it really helped me to choose my location, ad be comfortale with my decision
i cant believe i have to wait ather year and a half!! Ugghhh
happy cruisin!
annabug


----------



## rangermom

Because of the pictures in this thread I upgraded to a verandah room today. I am so excited!


----------



## policycobb

I am in cabin 8010, July 10th.  Is that one of the large portholes?


----------



## HallsofVA

policycobb said:


> I am in cabin 8010, July 10th.  Is that one of the large portholes?



Yes, it's a Cat 8 room, and all Cat 8 rooms have at least 1 large porthole window.  (The square 8A rooms have two large windows.)  Enjoy!  It's identical to 8508, just on the opposite side of the ship.


----------



## binab

I'm looking at a 2012 sailing and there are still a few afts available.  We've sailed many times (never DCL) and have been in all categories of rooms.  DH says no cruises in 2011, so I'm willing to splurge a little on the cabin for 2012.    We've had balconies, but never aft before, but I'm not sure how much we'll like it since they aren't really private to the cabins above.  Should we go with a regular balcony or go aft?  Any opinions?

I really _loved_ the Cove balconies on our recent Carnival Dream cruise; is there anything even remotely equivalent on DCL Dream?


----------



## LV Disney Fan(atic)

elgerber said:


> Now if we can just get some verification of the situation with the balcony dividers on the aft balconies.....



Someone just posted a link to their smugmug account with some pretty good pictures of the back of the Dream in their thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2628731

Looks like all the dividers are up!  (Which is good because I'm in 6690 this July, although I'm not liking the way that flag is making itself at home on my balcony )


----------



## elgerber

LV Disney Fan(atic) said:


> Someone just posted a link to their smugmug account with some pretty good pictures of the back of the Dream in their thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2628731
> 
> Looks like all the dividers are up!  (Which is good because I'm in 6690 this July, although I'm not liking the way that flag is making itself at home on my balcony )



Yay!!!!!!!  Boy the dead center rooms aft, have much bigger verandahs don't they??  Not as big as the are they/aren't they handicapped rooms on the corner LOL.


----------



## HallsofVA

LV Disney Fan(atic) said:


> Someone just posted a link to their smugmug account with some pretty good pictures of the back of the Dream in their thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2628731
> 
> Looks like all the dividers are up!  (Which is good because I'm in 6690 this July, although I'm not liking the way that flag is making itself at home on my balcony )



Yea Amy (iamgrumpy)!  I was hoping someone would get a shot.  Dividers on Deck 6!  Though quite small ones on Deck 5, however that don't seem to go all the way to the railing.  And good shot of how the flag looks when it's place when in port.


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

elgerber said:


> Yay!!!!!!!  Boy the dead center rooms aft, have much bigger verandahs don't they??  Not as big as the are they/aren't they handicapped rooms on the corner LOL.



I can see my room, 8188...I love it!  Nice big balcony, dead center! YAY!


----------



## binab

Rhode Island Quahog said:


> I can see my room, 8188...I love it!  Nice big balcony, dead center! YAY!



Awesome - I saw that picture and knew that was one of the aft rooms still available for my sailing.  I went ahead and booked a few minutes ago based on that photo.  Guess I'm going AFT-afterall.


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

binab said:


> Awesome - I saw that picture and knew that was one of the aft rooms still available for my sailing.  I went ahead and booked a few minutes ago based on that photo.  Guess I'm going AFT-afterall.



Another excellent part of 8188, is its a non-connecting stateroom too!


----------



## atinkerbellmom

HallsofVA said:


> Yea Amy (iamgrumpy)!  I was hoping someone would get a shot.  Dividers on Deck 6!  Though quite small ones on Deck 5, however that don't seem to go all the way to the railing.  And good shot of how the flag looks when it's place when in port.



What is the space with thee door under the flag that opens to the verandah? Did I miss  that?


----------



## dsnydaddy

atinkerbellmom said:


> What is the space with thee door under the flag that opens to the verandah? Did I miss  that?



I believe that to be the crew access to the flag.


----------



## ShyMiss

This thread has been awesome; I can't tear myself away. lol. Would you experienced crusiers give me your opinion? (First time cruiser) Should I go for a room by the mid/front elevators or one that is further back? (about 10 rooms in front of the back elevators) Thanks in advance!!! 
ShyMiss


----------



## HallsofVA

ShyMiss said:


> This thread has been awesome; I can't tear myself away. lol. Would you experienced crusiers give me your opinion? (First time cruiser) Should I go for a room by the mid/front elevators or one that is further back? (about 10 rooms in front of the back elevators) Thanks in advance!!!
> ShyMiss



I gave you some input in my PM, but let us know what rooms you're thinking about, and we'll be glad to give you our two cents!  It's likely that you can't go wrong with either one, but that advice may change once we get reports back this month from the folks who are starting to sail on the Dream, to know how the elevators and traffic patterns appear to be working.  I've always preferred the aft elevators on the Magic/Wonder, but am on the fence on the Dream given the different layout.  Plus, it just looks like it's such a long way from those aft elevators to the middle of the ship.  I'm also looking for the location of the drink station, since that's usually my last stop after Shutters before heading to bed each night.


----------



## HallsofVA

atinkerbellmom said:


> What is the space with thee door under the flag that opens to the verandah? Did I miss  that?





dsnydaddy said:


> I believe that to be the crew access to the flag.



Yep!  We covered that way way way back in post #1 I think!!  (It's been awhile!)


----------



## ShyMiss

Thanks for your response! Sorry to be redundant; I didn't know if you responded to PMs. Oops.


----------



## princess stich

Any opinions on rooms 5156, 5656, 5650, or 5150???

Thanks!


----------



## dsnydaddy

ShyMiss said:


> This thread has been awesome; I can't tear myself away. lol. Would you experienced crusiers give me your opinion? (First time cruiser) Should I go for a room by the mid/front elevators or one that is further back? (about 10 rooms in front of the back elevators) Thanks in advance!!!
> ShyMiss



I usually end up near the front elevators (just works out that way). I prefer the aft because of the proximity to the dining rooms and drink station.  The Dream will be a whole new beast.  I don't know where the drink station is and dining is not as far aft.  So we'll know more later.   I'm very excitedly waiting the trip reports from the next few months.


----------



## HallsofVA

princess stich said:


> Any opinions on rooms 5156, 5656, 5650, or 5150???
> 
> Thanks!



I personally wouldn't book those rooms because they are located above the night clubs, specifically Pink.  While the entire room isn't directly over Pink, I have to imagine at least a portion of the room will be directly over the club.


----------



## Minnie321

Thank you very much for this Thread - I was having so much trouble deciding on rooms, but being able to see them all labeled was great!!! Now I know exactly where the rooms would be - I am getting so much closer to booking my first cruise!!
Thanks for great info!


----------



## Silverfox97

Just off the Magic this AM - while on board, booked our Fantasy 6/16/12 cruise (and a dummy cruise!!!). Originally, I wanted an aft cat 5E. After this thread came out, DH talked me into Cat 6A, and we booked 9674. I am a little bummed about the solid white wall verandah, but I think the location might be super sweet. HallsofVA (and anyone else wanting to weight in) - what do you think?? Will I regret the decision?? I will have a 5 year old at time of sailing - will she be able to see over the rail?


----------



## HallsofVA

Silverfox97 said:


> Just off the Magic this AM - while on board, booked our Fantasy 6/16/12 cruise (and a dummy cruise!!!). Originally, I wanted an aft cat 5E. After this thread came out, DH talked me into Cat 6A, and we booked 9674. I am a little bummed about the solid white wall verandah, but I think the location might be super sweet. HallsofVA (and anyone else wanting to weight in) - what do you think?? Will I regret the decision?? I will have a 5 year old at time of sailing - will she be able to see over the rail?



I think you've made a great room choice!  The "solid whitewall" on the dream verandah rooms is about shin or knee height on an adult.  It's plexiglass the rest of the way up.  Your 5 yr old will have no problem seeing through the railing in the same way she'd see through the other plexiglass verandah railings, unless she is extremely short for her age, or seeing over the railing if she's pretty tall (my 5yr old was pretty short and the railing on the Magic was about his height.)  Go back and look at the very first picture posted in the first post of this thread.  You'll see a bunch of engineers or construction guys standing on your verandah.  It's not a mirage, you can clearly see their knees over the verandah wall!


----------



## Silverfox97

HallsofVA said:


> I think you've made a great room choice!  The "solid whitewall" on the dream verandah rooms is about shin or knee height on an adult.  It's plexiglass the rest of the way up.  Your 5 yr old will have no problem seeing through the railing in the same way she'd see through the other plexiglass verandah railings, unless she is extremely short for her age, or seeing over the railing if she's pretty tall (my 5yr old was pretty short and the railing on the Magic was about his height.)  Go back and look at the very first picture posted in the first post of this thread.  You'll see a bunch of engineers or construction guys standing on your verandah.  It's not a mirage, you can clearly see their knees over the verandah wall!



Phew! I thought that is what it looked like on the 1st post (I saved your pic to a folder on my desktop to use when looking for rooms!), but the more recent pics looked different. 9674 was the only back aft room left, except for the deck 10 rooms, which I wanted to avoid. Room choice is important to me. I can tell you, we were in 2628 on the Magic (booked 11C, were upgraded to 9C) and we were not fans at all. Noisy, noisy, noisy (will write a stateroom report for sure). Would've rather had an inside stateroom on a higher, quieter deck. Can't wait to get back to higher decks and verandahs!!! (Wasn't going to pay for a verandah for a Jan cruise -- good thing we didn't, it was cold!!).

Thanks for your input as always!!
~Emily


----------



## dsnydaddy

princess stich said:


> Any opinions on rooms 5156, 5656, 5650, or 5150???
> 
> Thanks!





HallsofVA said:


> I personally wouldn't book those rooms because they are located above the night clubs, specifically Pink.  While the entire room isn't directly over Pink, I have to imagine at least a portion of the room will be directly over the club.



While I agree with HallsofVA, I'd like to add that from what I'm seeing, those Deck 5 Verandahs look to be very large.  Kind of a trade off.  Location may be noisy and some don't like the fact that the verandah's above will have a partial view of yours in return you get some room to spread out in.


----------



## HallsofVA

Silverfox97 said:


> Phew! I thought that is what it looked like on the 1st post (I saved your pic to a folder on my desktop to use when looking for rooms!), but the more recent pics looked different. 9674 was the only back aft room left, except for the deck 10 rooms, which I wanted to avoid. Room choice is important to me. I can tell you, we were in 2628 on the Magic (booked 11C, were upgraded to 9C) and we were not fans at all. Noisy, noisy, noisy (will write a stateroom report for sure). Would've rather had an inside stateroom on a higher, quieter deck. Can't wait to get back to higher decks and verandahs!!! (Wasn't going to pay for a verandah for a Jan cruise -- good thing we didn't, it was cold!!).
> 
> Thanks for your input as always!!
> ~Emily



If it's photos like this one that are concerning you, I wouldn't worry.  While you can only see the bottom of the deck 9 rooms in this picture, the verandah isn't much different from the ones on deck 8 and below.  What I think you're missing is the perspective of seeing people standing there, and the angle of being at the same or higher level.  If you look at the deck 5 verandah, you can easily see the chair or table that's out on the verandah, since this picture is taken closer to the level of that deck.  We didn't see any apparent difference in the height of that metal railing on the earlier pictures and I doubt they've raised it since she floated out!  The person who took the picture below took a lot of pictures of the aft of the Dream.  You could always look at the rest of her pictures (the address is in the picture properties) to see more aft pictures.


----------



## hdmeza

Please advise 5528....I know the level itself will be busy...do you think it will be bearable?


----------



## HallsofVA

hdmeza said:


> Please advise 5528....I know the level itself will be busy...do you think it will be bearable?



The positive is that it'll have the larger verandah as most other 5E verandahs will have.  The negative is it's location, and possibly that it's a connecting room depending on your needs or preference.  I'm not as concerned about what's on Deck 5 itself as to what is below it.  5528 is directly above the Walt Disney Theatre Balcony, and I'm not sure how much soundproofing separates you from the actual theatre.  Hopefully they've added quite a bit.  

On the Magic/Wonder, they didn't really break out the "balcony" level, so I don't know what difference that will make.  You can read the room reports from the forward Deck 5 rooms on those ships.  I think some of the most common reports were noises from the theatre during nap times as they rehearsed the stage shows, and of course from the actual performance if you went to bed early.  On the Magic/Wonder, the shows generally went until 9:30pm, except on nights they had adult or other entertainment in the theatre (which they did on the WBTA, but that may have been because there were so many adults on board.)  On the Dream, the 3rd show goes from 9-10pm, so a little bit later.

Honestly, there are so many rooms on the ship that have positives and negatives, and your perception of which is which depends on what's important to you or what you prefer.  On our August cruise, we have friends travelling with us.  At the time they booked, the cheapest connecting rooms they could find were two of the square 8A rooms on Deck 5.  Do they really want to be above the WDT?  No, not really.  Did they want to pay more for connecting verandah rooms in another location?  No, not at all.  So they opted for the *potential* disruption of Deck 5 (since no one had sailed there yet) instead of paying more for another location or category.  [Bonus since booking - we found out that each of their rooms has 2 large portholes, so they'll have 4 large portholes across their connecting rooms!  Again, positive vs negative, and the positives won them over.]


----------



## hdmeza

Thanks, I switched from 5524..with the terrible obstruction...blah..
I am hoping the theater wont be such a proble as we are main seating and last showing.  Our DD will be 8 then and naps aren't mucha part of life, so I think we'll manage.  I kinda like the idea of being on the kids club levels, don't have to travel far..

but do you think it may be a problem w/ kids and teens roaming the halls and FE's/ Magnets dissapearing?

Can't thank you enough for all your advise in wealth of information!

LARGER VERANDAH???????


----------



## HallsofVA

hdmeza said:


> LARGER VERANDAH???????



You might be able to search this thread for the discussion of the Deck 5 verandahs (or 5E verandahs).  Might be somewhere around page 18 or 19.  But if you go back to the first page or any picture where you see a picture of the Dream from the front or back, you'll see that she has very wide "hips" as I like to say.  She is much wider from Deck 4 down than she is on decks 5 through 10.  In the original artist renderings, they had the Deck 5 verandahs being the same depth as the rest of the verandahs.  But that would have made them extra sucky, since you would see only the large white space of the ship's hips if you tried to look out and down from your verandah.  As construction evolved, we realized they decked out the top of the hips rather than leaving them unusable, and as they erected the verandah railings, they extended them all the way out to the edge of the hips.  

So most of the 5E rooms (except for the far forward room on either side) have verandahs that extend out further than the regular verandahs.  The positive is you get a bunch of extra verandah room.  The negative is that room is visible to everyone above you on Deck 10 - 6, and it's also visible to the sun and weather elements.  You also can't see down to the water while sitting on the verandah just outside the door.  You'll have to move your chair out to the edge to see down.

You can see the extra space best from aerial or overhead shots of the Dream.  You can also see people standing in the extra space on the video from the Wonder as she passed the Dream on 1/6/11. (I think that's the video, don't shoot me if it's the horn battle video or some other video from the past week - there have been so many.)  This is an older shot, before they finished all of the verandah railings on Deck 5, but you can clearly see the expanded space for those verandahs:


----------



## HallsofVA

hdmeza said:


> Thanks, I switched from 5524..with the terrible obstruction...blah..
> I am hoping the theater wont be such a proble as we are main seating and last showing.  Our DD will be 8 then and naps aren't mucha part of life, so I think we'll manage.  I kinda like the idea of being on the kids club levels, don't have to travel far..
> 
> but do you think it may be a problem w/ kids and teens roaming the halls and FE's/ Magnets dissapearing?
> 
> Can't thank you enough for all your advise in wealth of information!



Sounds like the room will work out well for you then, since you won't be there for the last show anyway!

As for the FE's, we always bring a ziptie to secure them to the holder to keep them from being stolen, plus ours has our name on it.  We empty our FE everytime we see something in it, to reduce the risk that stuff walks away.

As to the magnets, I generally make sure each magnet has our name on it as well, which makes it easy to find if it ends up on someone else's door.  Mischief happens, regardless of which deck you are on.


----------



## hdmeza

Again a million thanks...I feel pretty confident in our choices now!  That larger verandah will be nice.

On a side note..I heard tale that they are changing the smoking policy to NOT included verandahs..since that is the ONLY place DH will smoke (he refuses to smoke outdoors around children including our own) that may be a scary prospect for him...he really tries to respect others and keep his vice his own...hmmmm


----------



## HallsofVA

dsnydaddy said:


> While I agree with HallsofVA, I'd like to add that from what I'm seeing, those Deck 5 Verandahs look to be very large.  Kind of a trade off.  Location may be noisy and some don't like the fact that the verandah's above will have a partial view of yours in return you get some room to spread out in.



Good point about the extra verandah space.  But I still wouldn't book them!!

This ship is one big trade-off if you spend too much time looking at every room in detail!!  I think we could come up with a list of pluses and minues for every room, but our lists would probably be different depending on where we're coming from.  As someone with young kids, I haven't found many Deck 5 rooms that I'd be willing to book, since they are all located above venues that can be loud, and continue (or start) late into the night when we're already in bed trying to sleep.  

If I was going to book something on Deck 5, though, my first choices would be rooms 5546 or 5046 since they are non-connecting rooms located above the theatre restrooms, followed by any other rooms located right across from the forward elevators or stairs (5046 - 5052 and 5546 - 5552).  Third, I'd opt for the ones above the Walt Disney Theatre since it generally has scheduled performances that don't extend too late into the evening.  Other than via a free upgrade, I don't see me in the aft 5E verandah rooms any time soon!


----------



## wltdsnyfan

*Wow Thanks for doing this!  IT is great.

*


----------



## Silverfox97

HallsofVA said:


> Good point about the extra verandah space.  But I still wouldn't book them!!
> 
> This ship is one big trade-off if you spend too much time looking at every room in detail!!  I think we could come up with a list of pluses and minues for every room, but our lists would probably be different depending on where we're coming from.  As someone with young kids, I haven't found many Deck 5 rooms that I'd be willing to book, since they are all located above venues that can be loud, and continue (or start) late into the night when we're already in bed trying to sleep.
> 
> If I was going to book something on Deck 5, though, my first choices would be rooms 5546 or 5046 since they are non-connecting rooms located above the theatre restrooms, followed by any other rooms located right across from the forward elevators or stairs (5046 - 5052 and 5546 - 5552).  Third, I'd opt for the ones above the Walt Disney Theatre since it generally has scheduled performances that don't extend too late into the evening.  Other than via a free upgrade, I don't see me in the aft 5E verandah rooms any time soon!



I am going to have our TA put a "Do not Upgrade" on our 6A room! We do this when we book 6634 on the Magic/Wonder, too. Sure, they might consider moving us up a Cat an upgrade, but with a small child, I would not be happy to get moved to a noisy room, just because it's a higher cat.

Seriously, things like this make me so thankful for the DIS. This thread is so helpful. I was originally so excited for the 5E rooms - cheapest plexiglass verandahs, more verandah space, and aft. After they were analyzed with a fine toothed comb, we decided against the 5E rooms, and are thrilled with our choice. After our experience in our room on the Magic this last cruise, I am being extra careful from here on out!


----------



## robin09

Silverfox97 said:


> Phew! I thought that is what it looked like on the 1st post (I saved your pic to a folder on my desktop to use when looking for rooms!), but the more recent pics looked different. 9674 was the only back aft room left, except for the deck 10 rooms, which I wanted to avoid. Room choice is important to me. I can tell you, we were in 2628 on the Magic (booked 11C, were upgraded to 9C) and we were not fans at all. Noisy, noisy, noisy (will write a stateroom report for sure). Would've rather had an inside stateroom on a higher, quieter deck. Can't wait to get back to higher decks and verandahs!!! (Wasn't going to pay for a verandah for a Jan cruise -- good thing we didn't, it was cold!!).
> 
> Thanks for your input as always!!
> ~Emily



I didn't think about the weather..thought of it as always warm?  DUH... I booked a FEB 2012 cruise on the Dream with a verandah... Should I not of?  I hate being new at things...


----------



## princess stich

HallsofVA said:


> I personally wouldn't book those rooms because they are located above the night clubs, specifically Pink.  While the entire room isn't directly over Pink, I have to imagine at least a portion of the room will be directly over the club.





dsnydaddy said:


> While I agree with HallsofVA, I'd like to add that from what I'm seeing, those Deck 5 Verandahs look to be very large.  Kind of a trade off.  Location may be noisy and some don't like the fact that the verandah's above will have a partial view of yours in return you get some room to spread out in.





HallsofVA said:


> Good point about the extra verandah space.  But I still wouldn't book them!!
> 
> This ship is one big trade-off if you spend too much time looking at every room in detail!!  I think we could come up with a list of pluses and minues for every room, but our lists would probably be different depending on where we're coming from.  As someone with young kids, I haven't found many Deck 5 rooms that I'd be willing to book, since they are all located above venues that can be loud, and continue (or start) late into the night when we're already in bed trying to sleep.
> 
> If I was going to book something on Deck 5, though, my first choices would be rooms 5546 or 5046 since they are non-connecting rooms located above the theatre restrooms, followed by any other rooms located right across from the forward elevators or stairs (5046 - 5052 and 5546 - 5552).  Third, I'd opt for the ones above the Walt Disney Theatre since it generally has scheduled performances that don't extend too late into the evening.  Other than via a free upgrade, I don't see me in the aft 5E verandah rooms any time soon!



Thanks for all of the info!  We currently have 5656 booked but have decided not to chance it with the noise.  We are thinking about changing it to an Aft balcony- specifically 8188 or 7690.  Will we be able to see over the white wall while we are sitting?  Does anyone have any thoughts on these rooms?


----------



## dsnydaddy

HallsofVA said:


> If I was going to book something on Deck 5, though, my first choices would be rooms 5546 or 5046



I like the way you think.  5546 is the room that I picked for our 4 night cruise.  For the exact same reasons that you quoted.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Here's the video of the Dream taken from the Wonder as she passed by.  About 1:50 into it you can see people on their deck 5 verandah.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4F-ebnFvMo

.


----------



## princess stich

dsnydaddy said:


> I like the way you think.  5546 is the room that I picked for our 4 night cruise.  For the exact same reasons that you quoted.



We are considering this room now as well.  So many choices!


----------



## dsnydaddy

That was a great video.  I saw the version of it taken from the shore.  This one was so much better.  Thanks.


----------



## HallsofVA

HallsofVA said:


> You can also see people standing in the extra space on the video from the Wonder as she passed the Dream on 1/6/11. (I think that's the video, don't shoot me if it's the horn battle video or some other video from the past week - there have been so many.)





ibouncetoo said:


> Here's the video of the Dream taken from the Wonder as she passed by.  About 1:50 into it you can see people on their deck 5 verandah.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4F-ebnFvMo



Whew!  Glad to know I was remembering things correctly!!



princess stich said:


> Thanks for all of the info!  We currently have 5656 booked but have decided not to chance it with the noise.  We are thinking about changing it to an Aft balcony- specifically 8188 or 7690.  Will we be able to see over the white wall while we are sitting?  Does anyone have any thoughts on these rooms?



I think it was in response to Silverfox's post recently where I reminded folks that the metal wall on the Dream aft verandahs is only shin or knee height on an adult.  Look back at the very first picture posted in Post #1, and you see people standing on the verandahs.  You can see their knees.  If you look back at the recent aft picture posted (think it's in my same post to SFox but very recent) you can see chairs on deck 5.  I think you may be looking through the plexiglass when seated, depending on how tall you are, but it's nothing like the metal wall on the Magic/Wonder.  Lots of folks have booked these rooms, and I'd book them if I was booking an aft room.  I might prefer the deck 8 room over the deck 7, just because deck 7 gets a little close to the flag that is flown when the ship is in port.



robin09 said:


> I didn't think about the weather..thought of it as always warm?  DUH... I booked a FEB 2012 cruise on the Dream with a verandah... Should I not of?  I hate being new at things...



It depends on what you plan to use your verandah for.  I've sailed in verandah rooms 3 times on Caribbean cruises in December.  Only on our 3rd cruise, which was the 3rd week of December, was it perhaps too cold to spend time out on the verandah when the ship was moving.  But that was true for much of the cruise, when they also closed the Deck 4 promenade lounge because of high winds.  We had no problems going out there when in port.  However, the bahamas ports tend to be somewhat cooler, I just can't speak to the temp in February.  We cruised the Wonder in January 2010, and it was 65 degrees in Nassau the day we were there, with a sharp, cold wind.  We didn't have a verandah on that cruise, and wouldn't have used it anyway, since it was about 30 degrees when we left Port Canaveral.

Personally, after cruising 3 times in suites with extra large verandahs (from upgrading at the port), we realized we didn't use the verandah enough to really warrant paying much extra for it.  Especially on shorter cruises of less than 7 nights. So we generally book oceanview rooms these days unless we get a deal on a verandah (on the WBTA, we ended up booking a verandah after originally booking an oceanview and then inside room, because we switched to the military rates which made the verandah $900 cheaper than the inside we had booked.)  But it depends on your personal preference, and when you will be using it.


----------



## Silverfox97

robin09 said:


> I didn't think about the weather..thought of it as always warm?  DUH... I booked a FEB 2012 cruise on the Dream with a verandah... Should I not of?  I hate being new at things...



As far as weather goes, we just got off the Jan 3-8 double dip to Castaway Cay on the Magic. Here's my schtick: (Keep in mind we live in Florida, and we don't do Nassau.) 

OK, first day at CC, DH and I didn't even wear our swimsuits. DD did, and we let her play in the sand, and she had a great time while we took turns playing with her and resting in the hammock. We went to Cookies for lunch, then back for a nap. DH went to the shore twice to get her an sand bucket full of water, and reaffirmed that it was COLD. There were not a lot of people swimming, compared to Aug when the beach was empty, because everyone was swimming.

Nassau day DD spent 2 hrs in the Mickey pool. I went with her, and it was OK - cool when you get out. I did go into the hot tub to warm up, but it was windy on deck. 

The 2nd CC day it was straight out COLD, but the wind was the main contributer to that. There was a cold front coming in, and you could tell. This time, we all had pants on. We went with DD into Scuttle's Cove as Visitors and played in the Whale dig area, which was fun until lunch. It was cold eating lunch, but after, back to the ship for naptime, so we weren't affected by the early departure of 3pm to avoid the string of strong t-storms coming. 

Sea day was also cold, but we avoid the pools anyways due to the crowds (Nassau day is our "sea day".) That wind was 30 knots and it was whipping across deck.

I didn't expect warmth, though, and that is why we didn't pay extra for a verandah. I used the verandah in Aug., and booked one for Oct., and June 2012. Winter months, I say save our $$$. Just my opinion 

Sorry to go off topic on the thread - just wanted to answer the question


----------



## amandaw

For all of the cruise experts on here, especially those that know a lot about the Dream, do you have any opinion (good or bad) about stateroom #6190.  Thanks!


----------



## Debbru

amandaw said:


> For all of the cruise experts on here, especially those that know a lot about the Dream, do you have any opinion (good or bad) about stateroom #6190.  Thanks!



I'll let you know after the Maiden Voyage - we are in 5192 - should be pretty much the same experience as your room.


----------



## amandaw

Debbru said:


> I'll let you know after the Maiden Voyage - we are in 5192 - should be pretty much the same experience as your room.



Great!  Thank you so much & have a wonderful time on your cruise!


----------



## Piecey

HallsofVA said:


> If I was going to book something on Deck 5, though, my first choices would be rooms 5546 or 5046 since they are non-connecting rooms located above the theatre restrooms, followed by any other rooms located right across from the forward elevators or stairs (5046 - 5052 and 5546 - 5552).  Third, I'd opt for the ones above the Walt Disney Theatre since it generally has scheduled performances that don't extend too late into the evening.  Other than via a free upgrade, I don't see me in the aft 5E verandah rooms any time soon!





dsnydaddy said:


> I like the way you think.  5546 is the room that I picked for our 4 night cruise.  For the exact same reasons that you quoted.




We're sailing the Fantasy (identical I hope, after I've spent all this time pouring over this thread!) in 5546. 

I'm glad that everyone else drew the same conclusions I did. I was shocked at the lack of connecting staterooms on this ship! 

I hope 5546 is a good room. Can't wait to hear people report back... we'll have 2 little ones that will be taking afternoon naps.


----------



## HallsofVA

amandaw said:


> For all of the cruise experts on here, especially those that know a lot about the Dream, do you have any opinion (good or bad) about stateroom #6190.  Thanks!



It looks fine, and has some extra verandah room which should be good.  Look at the picture below, and you can see it well.  It's the room next to the room with the flag pole.  The flag pole itself shouldn't block you when the ship is sailing, and while you could have the flag on your deck similiar to how it's laying on room 6690 at the moment, that should be only when the ship is in port, and you'll likely be off the ship at that point.  There is a double railing there, that will probably keep you from getting all the way to the edge of the verandah railing and looking down but we don't know what the actual view is like until we get reports back.  It is a connecting room but 90% of the rooms are.


----------



## HallsofVA

Piecey said:


> I'm glad that everyone else drew the same conclusions I did. I was shocked at the lack of connecting staterooms on this ship!



Did you mean to say lack of non-connecting rooms, or abundance of connecting rooms, as the vast majority of the rooms on the Dream are connecting rooms?


----------



## ShelleyLynn

I am so hoping one of the experienced cruisers will come to my aid!!  I hate not knowing "the ropes" like I do planning my WDW trips!  We are first time cruisers, booked on March 4, 2012 for five night trip.  My daughters will be 10 and 8 at the time and we are traveling with another family who will have a daughter 13.  We have booked room 10158 and our friends have booked 10160.  What are the basic pros/cons to aft rooms?  Should we book a more mid ship room for our first trip?  I read in one of the posts the room we have would not have a fireworks view r/t overhang.  Do all other rooms mid ship have fireworks?  Will we hate coming/going from this location or is that not really a big deal?  What advice would you give me in choosing a room for a first time cruise.  I really want my husband to have a good time and be impressed with the trip.  I am so excited I cant wait until March 2012!  Our room looks a little different shaped from the others...is that bad or good, is our verandah a good one?  Will March weather allow us to use the verandah or is it a waste of money??

TIA!! The Dis is so awesome for info!!  I would not be the WDW planning pro without it and now I need to learn my cruise skills!


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

Shelleylynn:

I sure can't answer all of your questions because I'm planning our first Disney cruise.  I have been on a few other cruises though and the one thing I can address is should you go midship for a first cruise.  Do any of your traveling companions have any issues with motion sickness in cars, planes or on rides?  If anyone does I would encourage a midship cabin for a first cruise.  There is just more movement in the aft of the ship.  If none of your group has any motion issues you may love the aft....many people do!  I sure share your excitement in planning our first Disney cruise.  I'm sure I will be spoiled after this cruise.


----------



## amandaw

HallsofVA said:


> It looks fine, and has some extra verandah room which should be good.  Look at the picture below, and you can see it well.  It's the room next to the room with the flag pole.  The flag pole itself shouldn't block you when the ship is sailing, and while you could have the flag on your deck similiar to how it's laying on room 6690 at the moment, that should be only when the ship is in port, and you'll likely be off the ship at that point.  There is a double railing there, that will probably keep you from getting all the way to the edge of the verandah railing and looking down but we don't know what the actual view is like until we get reports back.  It is a connecting room but 90% of the rooms are.


Thanks so much for pointing out our room on the picture.  That, along with the info you gave, made me feel really good about the room we got.  Thanks, again!


----------



## HallsofVA

ShelleyLynn said:


> We have booked room 10158 and our friends have booked 10160.  What are the basic pros/cons to aft rooms?  Should we book a more mid ship room for our first trip?  I read in one of the posts the room we have would not have a fireworks view r/t overhang.  Do all other rooms mid ship have fireworks?  Will we hate coming/going from this location or is that not really a big deal?  What advice would you give me in choosing a room for a first time cruise.  I really want my husband to have a good time and be impressed with the trip.  I am so excited I cant wait until March 2012!  Our room looks a little different shaped from the others...is that bad or good, is our verandah a good one?  Will March weather allow us to use the verandah or is it a waste of money??



Congrats on booking your first cruise. And how great that you have friends in the room next to you!

The rooms you've booked are almost identical to the location we sailed in on our first cruise, though on the Magic it was room 8100, a Cat 3 suite.  We actually preferred aft locations on the Magic/Wonder, because of the convenience to most of the restaurants, the drink station, Mickey pools, Shutters, and the movie theatre.  We had a lot less motion in our aft room then we did on our 2nd cruise when we were in the mid-forward Roy suite, and have gone back to the aft locations on 2 of our other 3 cruises.

One thing you should think about to answer your question, is where to do think you will be spending most of your time on the ship?  You have some tweens and a teen with you, so you might check out the proximity to the edge and vibe (I think those are the right clubs).  I know the vibe teen club is at the very front of the ship on deck 5, and the edge I think is up in the forward stack.  But kids are portable so you may think more about where you and DH will be spending your time.  On the Dream, the restaurants are split between the aft and midship locations, and the nightclubs are now more aft than forward as they are on the Magic/Wonder.  We stayed forward once on the Wonder, and found that it didn't work well for us, since with little kids we spent more time in the family areas of the ship, and I liked to stop at the drink station each night after looking at pictures at shutters, and it was a very long walk from the drink station back to our room, and I had to get two drinks to keep from finishing the 1st before I got back to the room!

As to the fireworks, I haven't yet heard any reports of how the actual firework show on the Dream is, though you can watch a video taken from the Magic during their recent meet-up on 1/1/11.  On the Magic/Wonder, deck 8 is the equivalent deck to Deck 10 on the Dream/Fantasy, in relation to the deck above.  On all of the ships, the upper decks overhang the stateroom deck.  We learned the hard way, that being on your verandah on that upper stateroom deck during the firework show was pretty disappointing, since the overhang blocks the overhead fireworks, and all we got to see where the ones that shot out a little further away from the ship.  So we just go watch the pirate party and fireworks whenever we can, rather than trying to see them from the verandah.  An exception on the Dream could be the Deck 5 verandahs that extend out all the way to the furthest edge of the ship, or the aft verandahs that extend out further as well.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

HallsofVA said:


> Here are some pictures of the special starry sky located above the upper bunkbed as shown on the DCL website stateroom pictures.  My son is excited to see the constellations.  I wonder if they are different ones in different rooms?  This has already caused controversy for us, as my DD who sleeps on the lower bed wonders what special thing she has.  (I'm touting the light above the couch unless anyone has another suggestion.)



Wow, that is way cool!


----------



## Piecey

HallsofVA said:


> Did you mean to say lack of non-connecting rooms, or abundance of connecting rooms, as the vast majority of the rooms on the Dream are connecting rooms?



Whoops.   Definitely didn't mean to say lack.  Meant to say I was surprised at how many do connect.


----------



## cleenw

There seems to be some sort of contraption(on wheels?) next to our veranda...can anyone tell me what this is?  Does it move? I hope it does, because I would love to have an unobstructed view.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

HallsofVA said:


> The positive is that it'll have the larger verandah as most other 5E verandahs will have.  The negative is it's location, and possibly that it's a connecting room depending on your needs or preference.  I'm not as concerned about what's on Deck 5 itself as to what is below it.  5528 is directly above the Walt Disney Theatre Balcony, and I'm not sure how much soundproofing separates you from the actual theatre.  Hopefully they've added quite a bit.
> 
> On the Magic/Wonder, they didn't really break out the "balcony" level, so I don't know what difference that will make.  You can read the room reports from the forward Deck 5 rooms on those ships.  I think some of the most common reports were noises from the theatre during nap times as they rehearsed the stage shows, and of course from the actual performance if you went to bed early.  On the Magic/Wonder, the shows generally went until 9:30pm, except on nights they had adult or other entertainment in the theatre (which they did on the WBTA, but that may have been because there were so many adults on board.)  On the Dream, the 3rd show goes from 9-10pm, so a little bit later.
> 
> Honestly, there are so many rooms on the ship that have positives and negatives, and your perception of which is which depends on what's important to you or what you prefer.  On our August cruise, we have friends travelling with us.  At the time they booked, the cheapest connecting rooms they could find were two of the square 8A rooms on Deck 5.  Do they really want to be above the WDT?  No, not really.  Did they want to pay more for connecting verandah rooms in another location?  No, not at all.  So they opted for the *potential* disruption of Deck 5 (since no one had sailed there yet) instead of paying more for another location or category.  [Bonus since booking - we found out that each of their rooms has 2 large portholes, so they'll have 4 large portholes across their connecting rooms!  Again, positive vs negative, and the positives won them over.]




Looking for updates on double porthole rooms!


----------



## HallsofVA

cleenw said:


> There seems to be some sort of contraption(on wheels?) next to our veranda...can anyone tell me what this is?  Does it move? I hope it does, because I would love to have an unobstructed view.



They are cleaning trolleys, and there are several located around the ship.  They slide along tracks to help with the constant cleaning and washing that is necessary to hold back the damaging effects of salt water.  We have seen them move, but in many of the pictures, there is one parked back there toward the back.


----------



## papamouse1

Wow!!  Amazing work HallsofVA.

I do have one question about our room that concerns me.  We have a family ocenview staeroom #6508.  My conern after reading this post would be is this room a connetcting room?  That would really stink, I never even thought about asking them.

Thanks for all your info..


----------



## DizDragonfly

papamouse1 said:


> Wow!!  Amazing work HallsofVA.
> 
> I do have one question about our room that concerns me.  We have a family ocenview staeroom #6508.  My conern after reading this post would be is this room a connetcting room?  That would really stink, I never even thought about asking them.
> 
> Thanks for all your info..



When you hover over 6508 on the deck plans, it does NOT say it is a connecting room.  So, it sounds like you are getting what you hoped for.


----------



## HallsofVA

papamouse1 said:


> Wow!!  Amazing work HallsofVA.
> 
> I do have one question about our room that concerns me.  We have a family ocenview staeroom #6508.  My conern after reading this post would be is this room a connetcting room?  That would really stink, I never even thought about asking them.
> 
> Thanks for all your info..





DizDragonfly said:


> When you hover over 6508 on the deck plans, it does NOT say it is a connecting room.  So, it sounds like you are getting what you hoped for.



6508 is definitely not connecting.  It is a lone 8D room sandwiched between a 9A and 8A room.  There are very few instances where rooms of different categories connect.  Enjoy!


----------



## glassslipper2004

Is a connecting room really that bad?  Because we have one (6100)... our TA said she couldn't find a non-connecting room in the category we wanted.  Apparently there are lots of connecting rooms on the Dream.


----------



## HallsofVA

glassslipper2004 said:


> Is a connecting room really that bad?  Because we have one (6100)... our TA said she couldn't find a non-connecting room in the category we wanted.  Apparently there are lots of connecting rooms on the Dream.



No, they're not that bad.  We've sailed in connecting rooms, and non-connecting rooms, and haven't noted problems in one versus the other.  But some folks are opposed to them, so it's pointed out just in case they have a preference and didn't notice that.  Better to know up front, to be prepared (or change if there is a strong aversion) than to be surprised when on the ship and let it impact your enjoyment of the trip.  As with any room, on a ship or in a hotel, if you have really noisy neighbors, you will probably hear them regardless of whether it's a connecting room or not!

On the Dream/Fantasy, finding non-connecting rooms is the challenge as almost all rooms in all categories are connecting.  On the Magic/Wonder, it's the opposite - it was often hard to find connecting rooms.  As a result, I always tried not to book a connecting room unless I needed it, so it was potentially available for someone who needed it.  I've carried that personal preference over to the Dream, trying to book non-connecting rooms when it's just the 4 of us travelling.


----------



## Sunshineminnie

I have finally managed to make it through the majority of this thread and am more confused than ever!  We will be going on a 7 day in 2012.  

My DH will really enjoy the verandahs and I want to be sure to book a nice one.  

Here's my confusion:

I initially thought that the aft rooms looked pretty neat but now I am worried that they are too recessed and that you won't really feel like the ocean is just beneath you.  

On deck 10 I'm wondering if the public area above it will be noisy.

If we want to sit on the deck and read a good book, watching the ocean go by, are we better off with a side verandah or aft (some look a little bigger).

Thanks so much for any opinions.  Once I make this decision I can rest easy till 2012!  Right now, my mind is much from trying to weigh all of the options.


----------



## glassslipper2004

HallsofVA -- Thanks!  That seems pretty reasonable to me.  We don't have small children needing naps, so hopefully it won't be much of a problem anyway.


----------



## lmhall2000

HallsofVA! 

Amazing job!! Now a question...we are celebrating our 20th anniversary in 2012...we have always had to book the cheapest category (funds) but I am secretly stashing some extra away to surprise my family.  We would like one of the larger family verandah rooms (304 sq. feet?)  Looking at all your notes...do any of those fit the rooms on the back?  Or are there other verandah rooms that have a unique layout that may offer more space?  We're sailing in 60 days and I hope to book on the ship..hoping I can request a specific room...I'll go check the layout again, just all the color coding is boggling! 

Great job!!!
HallsofAL!! 
Tara


----------



## lawone

cleenw said:


> There seems to be some sort of contraption(on wheels?) next to our veranda...can anyone tell me what this is?  Does it move? I hope it does, because I would love to have an unobstructed view.





When are you going??? We are in that stateroom for the April 14th/3day cruise....


----------



## pluto1979

Can anyone see anything wrong with stateroom 9652? It is a cat. 5A deck 9. Other than the partial obstruction from the side wall what will the view be below and in front?


----------



## msbiscuit

HallsofVA said:


> I personally wouldn't book those rooms because they are located above the night clubs, specifically Pink.  While the entire room isn't directly over Pink, I have to imagine at least a portion of the room will be directly over the club.


I thought that 5656 was over the restrooms that are on deck 4 starboard. That's why I moved to that cabin vs. a cabin on the port side - thought it would be quieter than being over 'Pink'. Am I way off here?


----------



## HallsofVA

msbiscuit said:


> I thought that 5656 was over the restrooms that are on deck 4 starboard. That's why I moved to that cabin vs. a cabin on the port side - thought it would be quieter than being over 'Pink'. Am I way off here?



Agreed that the room you picked is likely to be quieter than the room on the other side of the ship, since you are over the restrooms.  

Not having been on the ship, I honestly don't know how the traffic patterns, etc. will be.  But coming from my perspective having young kids who go to bed early, I would still personally probably avoid those rooms, since you know how noisy a bar bathroom can get, especially late at night!  But given the choice between 5656 and 5156, I'll take 5656!


----------



## HallsofVA

pluto1979 said:


> Can anyone see anything wrong with stateroom 9652? It is a cat. 5A deck 9. Other than the partial obstruction from the side wall what will the view be below and in front?



As you mentioned, it's one of the slightly obstructed verandah rooms, with an obstruction that looks no more significant than the obstruction on the reclassified obstructed verandah rooms on the Magic/Wonder.

As far as the view below, if you look straight down from your verandah, I assume you'll see the verandah for room 5660, since that verandah, and the other 5E verandahs next to it, stick out further to extend to the edge of the ship's "hips".  I don't think anyone may get to look straight down to the water from their rooms or verandahs, as you can on the Magic/Wonder, with the possible exception of the Deck 5 extended verandah folks.

I'm not sure what you mean by the view in front.  Looking straight out from your verandah, you'll of course see sky and water!


----------



## Sunshineminnie

Sunshineminnie said:


> I have finally managed to make it through the majority of this thread and am more confused than ever!  We will be going on a 7 day in 2012.
> 
> My DH will really enjoy the verandahs and I want to be sure to book a nice one.
> 
> Here's my confusion:
> 
> I initially thought that the aft rooms looked pretty neat but now I am worried that they are too recessed and that you won't really feel like the ocean is just beneath you.
> 
> On deck 10 I'm wondering if the public area above it will be noisy.
> 
> If we want to sit on the deck and read a good book, watching the ocean go by, are we better off with a side verandah or aft (some look a little bigger).
> 
> Thanks so much for any opinions.  Once I make this decision I can rest easy till 2012!  Right now, my mind is much from trying to weigh all of the options.



Hee, hee - Quoting myself!  

Halls of VA you seem so to know so much about this.  Do you have any an opinion for someone who would like to spend some time lounging on their own veranda reading a book and chilling out?


----------



## HallsofVA

Sunshineminnie said:


> I have finally managed to make it through the majority of this thread and am more confused than ever!  We will be going on a 7 day in 2012.
> 
> My DH will really enjoy the verandahs and I want to be sure to book a nice one.
> 
> Here's my confusion:
> 
> I initially thought that the aft rooms looked pretty neat but now I am worried that they are too recessed and that you won't really feel like the ocean is just beneath you.
> 
> On deck 10 I'm wondering if the public area above it will be noisy.
> 
> If we want to sit on the deck and read a good book, watching the ocean go by, are we better off with a side verandah or aft (some look a little bigger).
> 
> Thanks so much for any opinions.  Once I make this decision I can rest easy till 2012!  Right now, my mind is much from trying to weigh all of the options.



Now, if you really want to book a nice verandah, I'd be remiss in not recommending 12002 or 12502!  Huge verandah, and you can sit out on your own private hot tub on the verandah, or bathe in the shower or jacuzzi tub that has a picture window view of the ocean.  Alas, that's a bit out of my price range at the moment.  But I'm sure it'll be quite nice!

As to the verandahs for the rest of us, the good news is the Dream has very few obstructed wall verandahs, so you should be able to see out from wherever you are.  Do you have any preference for seeing the ocean as it is, unaffected by your passing by, or do you prefer to see where you've been? 

We've had rooms on the back, where you get a great view of where you have been, but you are always seeing the water all churned up after a large ship (yours) has passed by.  It makes for a neat shade of lighter blue, and can often attract birds and sea life to fish in the wake, but you never really get to see calm ocean waters.  You can also experience some noise from the engines, but those are more when you are stopping or turning, than when you are sailing forward, so no a big issue when you're sitting outside.  But the dream has many aft verandahs that are longer and/or larger than the typical verandahs are, so they are definitely attractive.

From the side, you can see the water, but then of course you're limited to what you can see from your side of the ship.  But the verandahs tend to be narrower, unless you get one of the 5E verandahs on deck 5 that are extended out (but the extension isn't covered from the sun or from viewing by other passengers) or one of the concierge verandahs on decks 11 or 12, especially in the bumpout on the left side of the ship.

As to whether the aft verandahs being more covered in is good or bad, many see that as a plus in that it should block the elements, making your verandah more usable when it's too sunny or raining.  While there could be foot traffic above the Deck 10 verandahs, it doesn't appear that it should be quite as noisy as on the Magic/Wonder.  We sailed in room 8100 on our very first cruise on the Magic, and we always had people staring over the railing at our verandah, and had lots of trash that blew down from Topsiders.  Plus everytime they washed the Topsiders deck, our verandah got soaked, and woe be to you if you happened to walk outside at that moment!

We found we don't really use the verandahs enough to pay a lot extra for them (after having them on our first 3 cruises), so I start at the bottom price wise and work my way up until I find a room that I like for as little as I can get away with paying.  We did end up with a verandah on the 14nt WBTA cruise in September, and I did spend a few moments out there reading my kindle.  Though we only have oceanview rooms booked at the moment for our upcoming cruises, we've considered the Cat 6 verandahs, and would sail in one if we got it for a great price.


----------



## HallsofVA

Sunshineminnie said:


> Hee, hee - Quoting myself!
> 
> Halls of VA you seem so to know so much about this.  Do you have any an opinion for someone who would like to spend some time lounging on their own veranda reading a book and chilling out?



We overlapped while I was writing my novella above!

More time using verandah = more importance of having a nice verandah, generally.  Bigger verandahs will give you more room to lounge.  Side facing verandahs will give you perhaps a better view.  Any deck is likely to be a good deck, as long as you're comfortable with what's below you (if on Deck 5 or 6) or above you (if on Deck 10).  I think the GMA show in November said Deck 10 is roughly as high up as the Statue of Liberty, so the view's probably pretty good from the lower passenger decks as well.


----------



## Sunshineminnie

HallsofVA - You're the best!!!!!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Bippy

Does anyone know anything about room 7108 on the Dream?  Just wondering if this is a good room....category 4c.


----------



## HallsofVA

Bippy said:


> Does anyone know anything about room 7108 on the Dream?  Just wondering if this is a good room....category 4c.



It looks great!  Seems like it'll be pretty convenient to the midship elevators, which are pretty central to most things on the Dream.  It is a connecting room, but that's about the only thing I can say about it.  If you look back at the labeled pictures in Post 1, it's in essentially the same position as room 7606, just on the other side of the ship!


----------



## HallsofVA

Sunshineminnie said:


> HallsofVA - You're the best!!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much!



So, did I talk you into the Roy or Walt suite??


----------



## Sunshineminnie

HallsofVA said:


> So, did I talk you into the Roy or Walt suite??



Absolutely!  I'm going to call and book it right now!


----------



## msbiscuit

HallsofVA said:


> Agreed that the room you picked is likely to be quieter than the room on the other side of the ship, since you are over the restrooms.
> 
> Not having been on the ship, I honestly don't know how the traffic patterns, etc. will be.  But coming from my perspective having young kids who go to bed early, I would still personally probably avoid those rooms, since you know how noisy a bar bathroom can get, especially late at night!  But given the choice between 5656 and 5156, I'll take 5656!



I'm sure we're all making our picks and hoping for the best outcome on this new ship! Think I'll give myself a dose of pixie dust to help!


----------



## quinnc19

Hmm. There is not much left on the 5/19 Fantasy. Does 5166 seem horrible to you all? It does seem to be above nightclubs. One of the other options is 5516, but that seems to have the 2 smaller portholes and I'd rather have the 1 large. I do like the convenience of being near the kids clubs (having stayed deck 5 on the Wonder). Wished I booked right away


----------



## Sorahana

HallsofVA said:


>



We're going to be in 9664 and I'm guessing it's that room with the cleaning thing above it and the wall ?
What else can you tell me about it?


----------



## HallsofVA

quinnc19 said:


> Hmm. There is not much left on the 5/19 Fantasy. Does 5166 seem horrible to you all? It does seem to be above nightclubs. One of the other options is 5516, but that seems to have the 2 smaller portholes and I'd rather have the 1 large. I do like the convenience of being near the kids clubs (having stayed deck 5 on the Wonder). Wished I booked right away



One clarification - 5516 does not have two smaller portholes.  It has one large porthole, just like all other Cat 8 rooms (though some have two large portholes!)  It is also a non-connecting room, but is located over the Walt Disney Theatre balcony.  That shouldn't be a problem, unless you plan to go to bed before the late show is over, then you could possibly hear some of the show below (but what's more soothing than Disney songs?)  It is also on the hallway to the teen club, which is great if you have a teen, may not be so positive if you don't.

You can see 5516 labeled on the picture below. just above and to the right of the "Disney DREAM" name.





On 5166, it looks like it's partially above the skyline lounge and partially (I think) above the hallway.  I don't know enough to know what is likely to be in the skyline lounge at night, or how late it would be open.  You may want to check out what is planned for that lounge if it matters.  It is also a connecting room if that matters to you.


----------



## HallsofVA

Sorahana said:


> We're going to be in 9664 and I'm guessing it's that room with the cleaning thing above it and the wall ?
> What else can you tell me about it?



Yes.  I can't do anything about the obstruction, other than encourage you to complain to DCL about it, in hopes that they end up downgrading it as they did on the Magic & Wonder.  If you have a choice, you might consider moving rooms.  If not, you're still getting a less obstructed verandah than they promised you (since it's billed as a solid wall verandah), and it's one of the rare non-connecting rooms, so enjoy your cruise!

As to the cleaning trolley, I believe the platform that is extended down over your verandah in the picture retracts up, and shouldn't bother you when it's in its storage position.


----------



## HallsofVA

msbiscuit said:


> I'm sure we're all making our picks and hoping for the best outcome on this new ship! Think I'll give myself a dose of pixie dust to help!



And either way, you'll be on a beautiful new cruise ship, in the Bahamas or Caribbean, rather than outside of Chicago, which is probably pretty cold and snowy right now!


----------



## quinnc19

Thank you!! I see it's just next to the 8As with the 2 large portholes. Those look nice.



HallsofVA said:


> One clarification - 5516 does not have two smaller portholes.  It has one large porthole, just like all other Cat 8 rooms (though some have two large portholes!)  It is also a non-connecting room, but is located over the Walt Disney Theatre balcony.  That shouldn't be a problem, unless you plan to go to bed before the late show is over, then you could possibly hear some of the show below (but what's more soothing than Disney songs?)  It is also on the hallway to the teen club, which is great if you have a teen, may not be so positive if you don't.
> 
> You can see 5516 labeled on the picture below. just above and to the right of the "Disney DREAM" name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 5166, it looks like it's partially above the skyline lounge and partially (I think) above the hallway.  I don't know enough to know what is likely to be in the skyline lounge at night, or how late it would be open.  You may want to check out what is planned for that lounge if it matters.  It is also a connecting room if that matters to you.


----------



## evanthep

HallsofVA, or anyone who can help, what do you know about room 12514?  It is a one bedroom suite.  We are going in March.  That is our room.  Im concerned about what appears to be a big white ladder/moving bucket near our room and verandah?!  Thanks for any help!


----------



## HallsofVA

evanthep said:


> HallsofVA, or anyone who can help, what do you know about room 12514?  It is a one bedroom suite.  We are going in March.  That is our room.  Im concerned about what appears to be a big white ladder/moving bucket near our room and verandah?!  Thanks for any help!



You can see 12514 labeled in the picture above your post (sorry, the black is a little hard to read).  It looks like a good room.  You don't have the slightly extended verandahs of the room next to you that are over the spa bumpout, but you're right by the Concierge Lounge so that should be convenient!  Plus up there, you'll be so high up you'll see everything!

Regarding the cleaning trolley, others have asked about the trolleys around their rooms.  I'd look more at recent pictures for their more likely placement, especially when not in use.  They seem to retract, and they have the ability to roll them out of the way when they aren't being used.  It's on a track that runs around that deck, and I think we saw somewhere many pages back where they could hide it without blocking anything.  That ladder retracts or stores elsewhere, so it shouldn't always be hanging down as it is in the picture.  (At least that's our practical assumption!)


----------



## papamouse1

HallsofVA said:


> 6508 is definitely not connecting.  It is a lone 8D room sandwiched between a 9A and 8A room.  There are very few instances where rooms of different categories connect.  Enjoy!



Thanks!  We can't wait!


----------



## HallsofVA

Apologies in advance if there are any broken links in my posts in this thread.  If you find any, please let me know.  I was doing some organizing in my Photobucket account, and realized that I probably broke some links when I moved some of the dream pictures to a separate album.  I've tried to move everything back, but you never know what might have gone astray!

Let me know if you see any, in here or any of my other posts on the board, so I can update them!  Thanks!


----------



## msbiscuit

HallsofVA said:


> And either way, you'll be on a beautiful new cruise ship, in the Bahamas or Caribbean, rather than outside of Chicago, which is probably pretty cold and snowy right now!



You've got that right! Can't wait for that 'new ship smell'!


----------



## trpenn10

HallsofVA, do you have an update on Stateroom 11000?  I saw an early picture, but it was a little hard to see if the Veranda wraps around the spa bumpout.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rsvdaz

Are there any pics of the middle of the Dream...we have room 7116


----------



## HallsofVA

rsvdaz said:


> Are there any pics of the middle of the Dream...we have room 7116



My apologies, but I never quite got the opportunity to label the left side of the ship.  However, your room is directly across the ship from 7614, so where you see 7614 in the picture below, that's essentially where your room is and what it looks like, just on the opposite side of the ship.


----------



## HallsofVA

trpenn10 said:


> HallsofVA, do you have an update on Stateroom 11000?  I saw an early picture, but it was a little hard to see if the Veranda wraps around the spa bumpout.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated.



The picture in the first post (relinked below) was the only one I got and labeled of that room, and it's admittedly not the greatest picture, especially of room 11000.  From what we can see in that picture, though, it does appear that they stretched the verandah dividers out to the edge of the bumpout.  Since your room stretches a little to the bumpout, you should have a little bit of bump.  In fact, if you look carefully at the picture below, I think you can see your verandah divider cutting off the far left edge of the bumpout.


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

HallsofVA said:


> The picture in the first post (relinked below) was the only one I got and labeled of that room, and it's admittedly not the greatest picture, especially of room 11000.  From what we can see in that picture, though, it does appear that they stretched the verandah dividers out to the edge of the bumpout.  Since your room stretches a little to the bumpout, you should have a little bit of bump.  In fact, if you look carefully at the picture below, I think you can see your verandah divider cutting off the far left edge of the bumpout.



Steve and I are in 12008 for a 3 day in May and this picture really helps me visualize where we will be staying!  I didn't realize that the verandah would come out so far.  Yay!

Beth


----------



## MerissaAndMomLoveDis

Wow HallsofVa this thread is great!!  I have never cruised on DCL and am looking at booking an 8D on the Dream in 2012, but have sooooo many questions that I feel stuck in making a decision.  I don't know if one end or one side of the ship is better (which is more likely to have a view of Castaway Cay/port?), or if what is below/above will be noisy (I am a VERY light sleeper)???  I hope you don't mind giving me a little advice.  The available rooms are 6172, 6170, 6670, 6666, 5166, 5016, 5516, 5678.  Which do you think are best and why?  I am thinking no on all of the deck 5 rooms (5016 and 5516 seem to be right near a protrusion at the front of the ship that would somewhat block the view toward the front, and 5166 and 5678 seem to be over Evolution night club so I worry about noise).  Of the deck 6 rooms, I am thinking 6670 may be the best bet IF the Dream backs into Castaway Cay (is that right?) and 6666 would be ok except that it is by the elevators and that usually wakes me up at night.  Thank you so much for any advice!!!


----------



## HallsofVA

MerissaAndMomLoveDis said:


> Wow HallsofVa this thread is great!!  I have never cruised on DCL and am looking at booking an 8D on the Dream in 2012, but have sooooo many questions that I feel stuck in making a decision.  I don't know if one end or one side of the ship is better (which is more likely to have a view of Castaway Cay/port?), or if what is below/above will be noisy (I am a VERY light sleeper)???  I hope you don't mind giving me a little advice.  The available rooms are 6172, 6170, 6670, 6666, 5166, 5016, 5516, 5678.  Which do you think are best and why?  I am thinking no on all of the deck 5 rooms (5016 and 5516 seem to be right near a protrusion at the front of the ship that would somewhat block the view toward the front, and 5166 and 5678 seem to be over Evolution night club so I worry about noise).  Of the deck 6 rooms, I am thinking 6670 may be the best bet IF the Dream backs into Castaway Cay (is that right?) and 6666 would be ok except that it is by the elevators and that usually wakes me up at night.  Thank you so much for any advice!!!



Photos from recent Dream cruisers, have shown the ship backed into Castaway Cay, which would make the right, or starboard, rooms the best for a good view of the island.  Given the length of the Dream, you may want to be more aft than forward to improve your view, but it depends on how much of the island you want to see at once, and how good of a zoom you have on your camera.  

I'm with you on not booking the rooms on Deck 5, especially if you are a light sleeper.  The 8D rooms on Deck 6 are all connecting rooms, but your thoughts on 6670 being your top choice sounds good.  (I don't know if I could book 6666 since the room number gives me the creeps, but it would work for me since I like being by the elevators.)

I have an admitted personal preference to not book connecting rooms unless I need them (carryover from the other ships where they were hard to get, versus the Dream where they are hard to avoid), so I paid the extra $20 for my cruises to move up to the 8C rooms on Deck 7.  I have 7678 booked for 3 cruises on the Fantasy at the moment for that very reason!


----------



## elgerber

HallsofVA said:


> Photos from recent Dream cruisers, have shown the ship backed into Castaway Cay, which would make the right, or starboard, rooms the best for a good view of the island.  Given the length of the Dream, you may want to be more aft than forward to improve your view, but it depends on how much of the island you want to see at once, and how good of a zoom you have on your camera.
> 
> I'm with you on not booking the rooms on Deck 5, especially if you are a light sleeper.  The 8D rooms on Deck 6 are all connecting rooms, but your thoughts on 6670 being your top choice sounds good.  (I don't know if I could book 6666 since the room number gives me the creeps, but it would work for me since I like being by the elevators.)
> 
> I have an admitted personal preference to not book connecting rooms unless I need them (carryover from the other ships where they were hard to get, versus the Dream where they are hard to avoid), so I paid the extra $20 for my cruises to move up to the 8C rooms on Deck 7.  I have 7678 booked for 3 cruises on the Fantasy at the moment for that very reason!




Does that mean those of us with the aft facing rooms will have killer views at CC??


----------



## HallsofVA

elgerber said:


> Does that mean those of us with the aft facing rooms will have killer views at CC??



Generally, yes, though it depends on what you want to see.  You'll have a great view of the island, but if you want to look at the beaches and cabanas, the view will be better for those toward the starboard side.  If you look straight off the back of the ship you'll probably have a good view of the tram station and roadway, with some visibility to the Family beach to the side, and a lot of green island looking straight ahead.

If you look at the picture below (which is of the Magic, but still works), this was taken from the beach at Castaway Rays, which is at the end of the beach area closest to the ship.  You can see how the aft part of the ship points more to the inland part of the island, than toward the beaches.  Thus my reason for thinking the view is best off the starboard side.


----------



## annabug

ok.....maybe im overthinking this....but i was wondering if there is a way to know what side of the ship will face the ocean when dockedat port??..in other words, if my room is 9090, when we are docked, will i have a nice ocean view, or the yucky concrete port??,,...this is a shout-out to HallsofVA!!
thank you!!
annabug


----------



## HashHoney

HallsofVA said:


> Generally, yes, though it depends on what you want to see.  You'll have a great view of the island, but if you want to look at the beaches and cabanas, the view will be better for those toward the starboard side.  If you look straight off the back of the ship you'll probably have a good view of the tram station and roadway, with some visibility to the Family beach to the side, and a lot of green island looking straight ahead.
> 
> If you look at the picture below (which is of the Magic, but still works), this was taken from the beach at Castaway Rays, which is at the end of the beach area closest to the ship.  You can see how the aft part of the ship points more to the inland part of the island, than toward the beaches.  Thus my reason for thinking the view is best off the starboard side.




This makes me even more excited for our first cruise next month.  If all holds true, we should have some killer views from 9664, 9662 & 9660!


----------



## annabug

ok..duh...i just starting reading, and realized you guys were discussng my question already..sorry!
i just need to figure out what side of the ship im on...im not familiar with cruise lingo!annabug


----------



## HallsofVA

annabug said:


> ok.....maybe im overthinking this....but i was wondering if there is a way to know what side of the ship will face the ocean when dockedat port??..in other words, if my room is 9090, when we are docked, will i have a nice ocean view, or the yucky concrete port??,,...this is a shout-out to HallsofVA!!
> thank you!!
> annabug



Which cruise and which ship?  And do you really want to see the ocean or the city/port or other attraction?  I ask, because this is one place where Castaway Cay is different.  From the pictures just posted above, the left side of the ship faces the ocean, and is the side that the dock is on.  So you look down, you see the concrete, look out you see the ocean.  But many like to be on the right side, that faces the developed part of the island.

On our one trip to Nassau, we were on the right side, and looked at Atlantis rather than at the dock.

At Grand Cayman, the right side generally faces the island, while the left side looks out to the ocean (or to the next cruise ship depending on how many ships are anchored in port that day.)


----------



## HallsofVA

annabug said:


> ok..duh...i just starting reading, and realized you guys were discussng my question already..sorry!
> i just need to figure out what side of the ship im on...im not familiar with cruise lingo!annabug



You're on the left, or port side of the ship.  Rooms with 0 or 1 as the 1st number after the deck number are on the left, while rooms with 5 or 6 as the 1st number after the deck number are on the right.


----------



## annabug

ty!  we are on the dream 5 night in june.....so then if 9090 is on the left, and that side is docked....does the right provide a nicer view of this island?, what about for when we are at bahamas??  any advice?  is it worth canging my room to directly across the ship?/  i just feel like i am spending so much on the room, i want to feel REALLY HAPPY when i m in it!!
annabug


----------



## HallsofVA

annabug said:


> ty!  we are on the dream 5 night in june.....so then if 9090 is on the left, and that side is docked....does the right provide a nicer view of this island?, what about for when we are at bahamas??  any advice?  is it worth canging my room to directly across the ship?/  i just feel like i am spending so much on the room, i want to feel REALLY HAPPY when i m in it!!
> annabug



How much do you plan on being in your room when in port?  I love the view from the right side of the ship at Castaway Cay, and still lean toward picking that side when booking, but I don't know if I'm that tied to it where I'd go worry about switching, unless I could easily get a room at the same rate.  And it depends on what you want to see in Nassau from your room, and how they dock the ship (I haven't heard about how they dock the Dream in Nassau.)  Our one time in Nassau, we still liked the right side, since it looked out to Atlantis rather than to the dock, but the town was pretty too as seen from the dock side!

We used to head back to the ship early at CC, just after lunch for naps, so we spent a lot of time on the ship while at the island.  Now that the kids are older, we're off the ship while at the island longer than we're on the ship.  So it may not really matter.  Even if you're on the left side of the ship, you'll get to see the island first, until they pivot the ship around 180 degrees to back it into the dock.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

I have a question about rooms in the 6070-6076 range. Our other two cruises we were midship (right). These look closer to the front (and left side) and right next to the main elevators/stairs. Has anyone stayed that close to the main elevators/stairs? Is it a good thing or a bad?

Thanks!


----------



## ljm23

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> I have a question about rooms in the 6070-6076 range. Our other two cruises we were midship (right). These look closer to the front (and left side) and right next to the main elevators/stairs. Has anyone stayed that close to the main elevators/stairs? Is it a good thing or a bad?
> Thanks!



To me those rooms look just a bit forward of mid-ship.  I use this link to compare floors on the dream and if you compare those rooms to the entrance lobby on deck 3 you see that they're just a little toward the forward end.

We have 6084 on Jan 30 and I consider it mid-ship.   Regardless, I've stayed forward before and loved it, we were right below the adult pool and the spa.  
I know I have not liked staying Aft due to engine noise.  
Hope that helps.


----------



## HallsofVA

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> I have a question about rooms in the 6070-6076 range. Our other two cruises we were midship (right). These look closer to the front (and left side) and right next to the main elevators/stairs. Has anyone stayed that close to the main elevators/stairs? Is it a good thing or a bad?
> 
> Thanks!



On the Dream, they've pushed the aft elevators back a bit, and the midship elevators forward a bit, which puts a lot of distance between the aft and midship elevators, and very little distance between the forward and midship elevators.  So it's hard to judge "midship" by proximity to the midship elevators anymore, if you're looking for true midship.

The Dream has more of the activities and restaurants near the midship elevators, and has moved the night clubs aft.  So being near the midship elevators is probably a convenient place to be.  Given you're so close to the forward elevators, they should be a good alternative if the midship ones get crowded.  And they seem to have redesigned the midship elevators to hopefully ease some of the congestion and problems on the Magic/Wonder given the small midship elevators that were spaced too far apart to enable you to get from one side to the other depending on which elevator arrived first.

So I think it looks like a pretty good location.  You're currently above the port adventures desk which shouldn't be extremely noisy.  If you move much further forward from where you are, you'd be approaching the Buena Vista Theatre beneath you, but currently you have restrooms that buffer you from the theatre so I think you're good.

If you move across the ship from where you are, you'd be above conference rooms, which should also be quiet depending on what's going on in there.


----------



## annabug

thanks so much hallsofva for all of your suggestions/advice....and pics posted with room #s was sooo helpful....much appreciated

i decided to stay with 9090 on left side, for now anyway!! thanks again!
annabug


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

Thank you for the help.  I guess it would be fun to see things from the other side of the ship. I don't think any rooms are available on other side (but they do sound nice and quiet-above conference rooms). We like to use the stairs a lot so it might be nice to be so close.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

For our sailing on the Dream, we have cabin 7584.  What I have not been able to find is a deck plan that shows clearly the cabins that might have one of the walls that have cables and or water lines running between them and their neighbor.  I had been told that those cabins on the Magic and Wonder could be a bit noisy.  I would like to avoid one of those, but I can't tell anything from the few deck-plans I have seen so far, they are just too small for my old eyes to figure it out.


----------



## Deb T.

RweTHEREyet said:


> For our sailing on the Dream, we have cabin 7584.  What I have not been able to find is a deck plan that shows clearly the cabins that might have one of the walls that have cables and or water lines running between them and their neighbor.  I had been told that those cabins on the Magic and Wonder could be a bit noisy.  I would like to avoid one of those, but I can't tell anything from the few deck-plans I have seen so far, they are just too small for my old eyes to figure it out.



Well, what do ya know!  We'll be in 7584 on the Dream in April and will be glad to report back to you.


----------



## cquick

I'm  just glad that a person in a wheelchair can see out on the balconies at the back of the ship.  We have always complained about the solid metal wall on the balcony of the handicapped accessible rooms on the Magic and Wonder. We purposely booked  an accessible room on the port midship for the maiden voyage.


----------



## HallsofVA

cquick said:


> I'm  just glad that a person in a wheelchair can see out on the balconies at the back of the ship.  We have always complained about the solid metal wall on the balcony of the handicapped accessible rooms on the Magic and Wonder. We purposely booked  an accessible room on the port midship for the maiden voyage.



Hi Connie!  We expect a full report on your cabin and others!


----------



## HallsofVA

RweTHEREyet said:


> For our sailing on the Dream, we have cabin 7584.  What I have not been able to find is a deck plan that shows clearly the cabins that might have one of the walls that have cables and or water lines running between them and their neighbor.  I had been told that those cabins on the Magic and Wonder could be a bit noisy.  I would like to avoid one of those, but I can't tell anything from the few deck-plans I have seen so far, they are just too small for my old eyes to figure it out.



I haven't seen any deck plans of the Dream with that detail on them.  Heck, we have a hard enough time finding two deck plans that agree completely with each other, much less with the virtual deck plan on the DCL website.  Let us know if you find the type of plan you're looking for!


----------



## dsnydaddy

HallsofVA said:


> I haven't seen any deck plans of the Dream with that detail on them.  Heck, we have a hard enough time finding two deck plans that agree completely with each other, much less with the virtual deck plan on the DCL website.  Let us know if you find the type of plan you're looking for!



I agree,  there's not much detail on the maps.  I can't even find where the laundry rooms are.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Have we got any pictures and/or confirmation of the "set up" of the midship deck 5 verandahs yet?!? We need em! LOL


----------



## justmestace

RweTHEREyet said:


> For our sailing on the Dream, we have cabin 7584. What I have not been able to find is a deck plan that shows clearly the cabins that might have one of the walls that have cables and or water lines running between them and their neighbor. I had been told that those cabins on the Magic and Wonder could be a bit noisy. I would like to avoid one of those, but I can't tell anything from the few deck-plans I have seen so far, they are just too small for my old eyes to figure it out.


 

The large travel brochure/book that I have doesn't show this kind of detail, either.


----------



## Sunshineminnie

Well looks like we have connecting rooms 9174 and 9176.  What do you think?  I wonder if it will have a divider?  If not, cool, more room.  If so, cool more privacy.  If there is a divider, I hope that the deck connects too.

HallsofVA  thanks for this thread, your posts, your opinions and your humor!


----------



## HallsofVA

Sunshineminnie said:


> Well looks like we have connecting rooms 9174 and 9176.  What do you think?  I wonder if it will have a divider?  If not, cool, more room.  If so, cool more privacy.  If there is a divider, I hope that the deck connects too.
> 
> HallsofVA  thanks for this thread, your posts, your opinions and your humor!



That's awesome!  You have half of the back of the ship!  The dividers are in place, but are supposed to be able to be opened between connecting rooms, so should hopefully be your choice whether to open them or not.


----------



## jdybnsn

Sunshineminnie said:


> Well looks like we have connecting rooms 9174 and 9176.  What do you think?  I wonder if it will have a divider?  If not, cool, more room.  If so, cool more privacy.  If there is a divider, I hope that the deck connects too.
> 
> HallsofVA  thanks for this thread, your posts, your opinions and your humor!



ooooo...snap so do we..... but not until next February (2012) !

.....PLEASE (I beg !!! ) report back all you can on these rooms !!


----------



## dsnydaddy

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Have we got any pictures and/or confirmation of the "set up" of the midship deck 5 verandahs yet?!? We need em! LOL



I've been scanning the boards for this info as well.  No one has commented on it yet.


----------



## Sunshineminnie

jdybnsn said:


> ooooo...snap so do we..... but not until next February (2012) !
> 
> .....PLEASE (I beg !!! ) report back all you can on these rooms !!



LOL - we sail Aug 2012.... I'll be looking for your report!


----------



## jdybnsn

Sunshineminnie said:


> LOL - we sail Aug 2012.... I'll be looking for your report!



......don't worry full report with bells & whistles from me !


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

Will the Fantasy have the same layout/deck plans as the Dream? So if we figure out the "perfect" room on the Dream will it be the same on the Fantasy?

Thanks


----------



## Kurby

have they even started building the new ship?


----------



## HallsofVA

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Will the Fantasy have the same layout/deck plans as the Dream? So if we figure out the "perfect" room on the Dream will it be the same on the Fantasy?
> 
> Thanks



Yes



Kurby said:


> have they even started building the new ship?



Yes.  Look for a post from truck1 discussing the Fantasy Blocks.  You can now see the Fantasy pieces in the MW webcam.  I heard keel laying is 2/3 or thereabouts

http://www.meyerwerft.de/page.asp?lang=e&main=2&subs=0&did=826


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Sunshineminnie said:


> Well looks like we have connecting rooms 9174 and 9176.  What do you think?  I wonder if it will have a divider?  If not, cool, more room.  If so, cool more privacy.  If there is a divider, I hope that the deck connects too.
> 
> HallsofVA  thanks for this thread, your posts, your opinions and your humor!



we will have those same rooms


----------



## doombuqqy

hallsofVA maybe you can help me, I had a thread yesterday about our cat 9GTY turning into a cat 9a accessible. I am confused, on the full page layout of the decks and cabins it shows our cabin 6686 as accessible but when I pulled up the virtual deck plans on the Disney site it is not showing it as accessible just a normal (odd shaped) cat 9a. Do you know the answer? I would love to have a split bathroom. Thank you


----------



## HallsofVA

Inside the Magic posted pictures today of room 10658 and it's verandah. It's one of the larger 6A verandahs on Deck 10 aft:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/insidethemagic/5370084905/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/insidethemagic/5370688588/in/photostream/


----------



## HallsofVA

doombuqqy said:


> hallsofVA maybe you can help me, I had a thread yesterday about our cat 9GTY turning into a cat 9a accessible. I am confused, on the full page layout of the decks and cabins it shows our cabin 6686 as accessible but when I pulled up the virtual deck plans on the Disney site it is not showing it as accessible just a normal (odd shaped) cat 9a. Do you know the answer? I would love to have a split bathroom. Thank you




6686 is supposed to be an accessible Cat 9A room located on Deck 6 aft, with two medium porthole windows on it.  My TA had previously confirmed that the aft 9As were both accessible.  We've seen quite a few errors and inconsistencies in the virtual deck plan versus the plans the agents and others are given to use.  I just looked on the DCL website, and I can see when you hover over your room low, it mentions the category and what it connects to, but doesn't mention it being accessible.  However, if you hover over it to the top, I see a blank message box that pops up.  When I hover over the other corner 9A accessible room, the pop-up shows a picture (that we know isn't of the actual room, but describes the accessible rooms.)  However, because of that pop-up, I can't get it to display the same grey message box as on your room.

I'd be prepared for it to be accessible, since that's what everyone was told previously, without the uncertainity surrounding the accessible aft verandah rooms.  And enjoy it if it's not.


----------



## doombuqqy

HallsofVA said:


> 6686 is supposed to be an accessible Cat 9A room located on Deck 6 aft, with two medium porthole windows on it.  My TA had previously confirmed that the aft 9As were both accessible.  We've seen quite a few errors and inconsistencies in the virtual deck plan versus the plans the agents and others are given to use.  I just looked on the DCL website, and I can see when you hover over your room low, it mentions the category and what it connects to, but doesn't mention it being accessible.  However, if you hover over it to the top, I see a blank message box that pops up.  When I hover over the other corner 9A accessible room, the pop-up shows a picture (that we know isn't of the actual room, but describes the accessible rooms.)  However, because of that pop-up, I can't get it to display the same grey message box as on your room.
> 
> I'd be prepared for it to be accessible, since that's what everyone was told previously, without the uncertainity surrounding the accessible aft verandah rooms.  And enjoy it if it's not.



Thank you so much, I will be sure to let everyone know when we get off the ship so others are not wondering the same thing


----------



## HallsofVA

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Have we got any pictures and/or confirmation of the "set up" of the midship deck 5 verandahs yet?!? We need em! LOL



I created a separate thread, but here's what I posted.  Be glad you didn't choose room 5524/5024!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39615651#post39615651

This video on the Passporter site shows the verandah for room 7022, an obstructed 5C verandah.  They take some video looking down on the extended parts of the 5E verandahs below.  I know there were lots of folks looking for this shot, so thought it would be good to point out.

The extended verandah you see is actually room 5026, which is down and one room over.  Directly down from 7022 is room 5024, and you can clearly see (37 second mark) that it does not have the extended verandah, as discussed in the Special Rooms thread.  The equivalent rooms on the right side of the ship are 7520, 5524 and 5526.

http://www.youtube.com/user/PassPorterGuides#p/a/u/1/aQhvwxHacLQ


----------



## FAUguy

HallsofVA said:


> Inside the Magic posted pictures today of room 10658 and it's verandah. It's one of the larger 6A verandahs on Deck 10 aft:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/insidethemagic/5370084905/in/photostream/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/insidethemagic/5370688588/in/photostream/



I like the size of the verandah there, but TV and desk is on the same side as the bed, meaning no watching TV in bed.


----------



## HallsofVA

FAUguy said:


> I like the size of the verandah there, but TV and desk is on the same side as the bed, meaning no watching TV in bed.



Hmm. You're right though I guess you could lie in bed on your side to see the TV. But I don't see a curtain here to separate the couch bed from the main bed so I don't know if it would be a good room for families. Bummer!


----------



## FAUguy

HallsofVA said:


> Hmm. You're right though I guess you could lie in bed on your side to see the TV. But I don't see a curtain here to separate the couch bed from the main bed so I don't know if it would be a good room for families. Bummer!



Yeah, until you see one of these different shaped rooms, it's hard to tell how they will look. That's why some of us are interested in see a Cat 8A room, as the bathroom might be on the are opposite the bed, since the room is square and not rectangle.


----------



## elgerber

FAUguy said:


> I like the size of the verandah there, but TV and desk is on the same side as the bed, meaning no watching TV in bed.



Wow,that is dumb.  I hope all the rooms aren't like that?


----------



## HallsofVA

FAUguy said:


> Yeah, until you see one of these different shaped rooms, it's hard to tell how they will look. That's why some of us are interested in see a Cat 8A room, as the bathroom might be on the are opposite the bed, since the room is square and not rectangle.




I have friends in 8A rooms on the 8/16/11 cruise so we're interested in them as well.

From what you've pointed out on the one smaller corner room we've seen thus far, I'm now quite concerned about room 8006, that we have booked on the 8/16/11 cruise.  If it has no curtain to separate adults from kids, we're in trouble!  I'll anxiously await MJ's feedback from the MV since she's in a corner room.

Unfortunately, that sailing is currently sold out for 4 people, and prices have risen anyway since we originally booked.  The good news is I'm also booked on the 8/21/11 cruise, but that would leave my friends, who I talked into their first DCL cruise, alone on the 8/16 sailing in their connecting Cat 8A rooms.


----------



## Polarone

We're sailing on Feb 24 for a 3-day and just found out that we got a special dose of pixie dust and were upgraded to a veranda room!  We're going to be in 9528 - so excited!  First cruise for DW and me since our honeymoon (20 years ago!) and first cruise at all for the kids.  We've managed to keep the cruise under wraps for almost a year now - and with all the Dream commercials on TV the kids keep asking if we'll ever get to go on it!  

Thanks for posting the images with the room locations - we can't wait!


----------



## HallsofVA

Polarone said:


> We're sailing on Feb 24 for a 3-day and just found out that we got a special dose of pixie dust and were upgraded to a veranda room!  We're going to be in 9528 - so excited!  First cruise for DW and me since our honeymoon (20 years ago!) and first cruise at all for the kids.  We've managed to keep the cruise under wraps for almost a year now - and with all the Dream commercials on TV the kids keep asking if we'll ever get to go on it!
> 
> Thanks for posting the images with the room locations - we can't wait!




That is awesome!  Congrats on the pixie dust!  Looks like it'll be nice and convenient to the forward elevators, and you'll have a good view of Castaway Cay from that side.  I have friends and their family who I rebooked on that cruise when I was on our last cruise, so they'll be on there with you!

I still can't fathom how quickly a 3nt cruise will fly by, but better to be on the boat than not!


----------



## Sunshineminnie

HallsofVA - Okay, one more question please. 
If you had the choice of connecting rooms of connecting rooms 10164 and 10166 OR 9174 and 9176 which would you choose?  

It looks like deck 10 's verahdas are a bit bigger but are right underneath cabanas.

Thanks again for your input!


----------



## HallsofVA

Sunshineminnie said:


> HallsofVA - Okay, one more question please.
> If you had the choice of connecting rooms of connecting rooms 10164 and 10166 OR 9174 and 9176 which would you choose?
> 
> It looks like deck 10 's verahdas are a bit bigger but are right underneath cabanas.
> 
> Thanks again for your input!



I'd pick the Deck 9 rooms to separate you a bit more from the public areas on Deck 11, plus there are fewer rooms on Deck 9 Aft.


----------



## UmmGooD

I have to say this is probably the best thread on Dis right now.  I am an overplanner and I love seeing all the numbers on the side of the ship.  I saw one photo of the Concierge that was done in green and I thought that was the easiest to read over the white and black.

Anyway thanks so much for this thread!

I have 8188 AFT on a 2012 cruise and I am excited after seeing pictures of the back of the ship.  It looks like that verandah will pretty wide and it isn't connecting.  I also saw 10658 I think which was on the corner and I tried to book that but someone got it out from under me but now that I saw those inside photos I am glad.  Having the TV on the wall with the bed would have been a deal breaker.

I hope someone takes some photos of 8188 and the verandah on the MV so I can see it.  I am pretty excited as this is our first cruise.  Does anyone know what will be in the white space next to 8188 on the deck plan?


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Did I read somewhere that on connecting rooms, the verandah's connect as well. We have rooms 9174 and 9176. This thread is so long, it was taking me too long to skim thru. Thanks!


----------



## UmmGooD

disneymagicgirl said:


> Did I read somewhere that on connecting rooms, the verandah's connect as well. We have rooms 9174 and 9176. This thread is so long, it was taking me too long to skim thru. Thanks!



I believe they connect.  There is a door on the end of the veranda divider that can be hinged open.

Now the AFT verandah's might not have doors.  Not sure if those open or how they do.  The only door I have seen was a little door that looked like a doggie door to me.


----------



## HallsofVA

disneymagicgirl said:


> Did I read somewhere that on connecting rooms, the verandah's connect as well. We have rooms 9174 and 9176. This thread is so long, it was taking me too long to skim thru. Thanks!



Yes.  The verandahs are supposed to connect!


----------



## Sunshineminnie

disneymagicgirl said:


> Did I read somewhere that on connecting rooms, the verandah's connect as well. We have rooms 9174 and 9176. This thread is so long, it was taking me too long to skim thru. Thanks!



We have these two rooms too!  We would love to see pictures and hear the scoop when you get back, have fun!


----------



## ll_california

FAUguy said:


> I like the size of the verandah there, but TV and desk is on the same side as the bed, meaning no watching TV in bed.



Also, the desk has no drawers and there are no cabinets above the desk. I wonder if there is additional storage space near the door entrance?


----------



## jenseib

So if we have a room that connects, even though though we don't know the people next door, our verandah is going to connect? I do NOT like that at all.

edited...ok looks like there is a door between them from waht I read.  Good! I got worried.  LOL


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Thanks! Hopefully the aft ones will connect too.


----------



## DisneyDudet

I have combed quite a few pages of this thread and am wondering if #6184 is a verandah room? 

I just looked at our luggage tags for our February 10 Dream cruise and originally booked room 6000, which was an outside stateroom (the very forward room). But these luggage tags said 6184 on them, and, looking on deck plans, appears to be a 6B room!! We were magically upgraded!!


----------



## Silverfox97

DisneyDudet said:


> I have combed quite a few pages of this thread and am wondering if #6184 is a verandah room?
> 
> I just looked at our luggage tags for our February 10 Dream cruise and originally booked room 6000, which was an outside stateroom (the very forward room). But these luggage tags said 6184 on them, and, looking on deck plans, appears to be a 6B room!! We were magically upgraded!!



It is one of those sweet aft verandahs - congrats!!


----------



## mjf

Hi,

  We just got our GTY-5E room assigned and got a 10650 (5A). We will have the overhang from Cabanas right above. Being a first timer I'm assuming we got a good upgrade?  But not sure. Any thoughts?


----------



## quirty30

Lots of great info in this thread.  I am in the process of booking the Fantasy for June 2012.  It's me and DD13 & DD11; mid-ship, a good verandah & non-connecting room were my top priorities.  I was originally looking at a cat 4D and cabin 6582, but my travel agent thought a cat 5C would be better for us - she thought we would prefer the more traditional bathtub and wouldn't miss the slightly larger seating area since there are only 3 of us.  She put a hold on cabin 7152.  It wasn't as close to mid-ship as I would have liked, so tonight I explored.  And I thought, 7152 is already near the back, hmm...what are these cat 6A & 6B cabins???  Turns out that 7690 is also available for our dates.  Looks like it could have a really great balcony; it's non-connecting.  And DS who has Asperger's loves sorcerer Mickey and I showed him the location of 7690 in HallsofVA's pics - he, of course was thrilled when he saw what was a few decks down.  And it's almost $400 cheaper than the 5C cabin. So now I'm torn.  I had wanted mid-ship because I get mild motion sickness.  But none of the non-connecting cat 5 cabins are really truly mid-ship.  There seem to be some really big fans of these aft cabins on here ...can I get some advice from you cruise vets?


----------



## HallsofVA

jenseib said:


> So if we have a room that connects, even though though we don't know the people next door, our verandah is going to connect? I do NOT like that at all.
> 
> edited...ok looks like there is a door between them from waht I read.  Good! I got worried.  LOL



On the verandahs, as with the connecting rooms themselves, I believe you will have the option of opening the divider, but don't have to.  I haven't seen *how* they open, and whether there is anything to keep your neighbor from opening up the divider without your consent, but hopefully you won't be keeping anything of value out on the verandah anyway.

The only possible exception to this is on the extended section of the 5E verandahs.  If you look back at the video I posted recently from the Passporter site, and go to the 40 or 49 second mark (I forget which) you can clearly see that the extended verandah divider does not appear to go all the way to the end of the extended verandah section.  I don't know if there is anything that would prevent your neighbor from walking to the edge and into your verandah space or not.  It's convenient if you have both connecting rooms, might be weird if you don't!



DisneyDudet said:


> I have combed quite a few pages of this thread and am wondering if #6184 is a verandah room?
> 
> I just looked at our luggage tags for our February 10 Dream cruise and originally booked room 6000, which was an outside stateroom (the very forward room). But these luggage tags said 6184 on them, and, looking on deck plans, appears to be a 6B room!! We were magically upgraded!!



Congratulations!  Looks like you got a bit of pixie dust!  That's awesome!  Enjoy the verandah!



mjf said:


> Hi,
> 
> We just got our GTY-5E room assigned and got a 10650 (5A). We will have the overhang from Cabanas right above. Being a first timer I'm assuming we got a good upgrade?  But not sure. Any thoughts?



Deck 11 overhangs all of the Deck 10 rooms, so there is no escaping it.  But a 5E to 5A upgrade is awesome!  If you've sailed before on DCL, I imagine Deck 10 could be a lot like Deck 8 on the Magic.  We've sailed on Deck 8 4 of our 5 cruises, and enjoy the convenience.  Yes we occasionally had noises from above, from tables and chairs scraping around.  But those aren't usually noises when you're sleeping (unless you sleep really late), so you should be golden.  And you are super convenient to the aft elevators!


----------



## HallsofVA

quirty30 said:


> Lots of great info in this thread.  I am in the process of booking the Fantasy for June 2012.  It's me and DD13 & DD11; mid-ship, a good verandah & non-connecting room were my top priorities.  I was originally looking at a cat 4D and cabin 6582, but my travel agent thought a cat 5C would be better for us - she thought we would prefer the more traditional bathtub and wouldn't miss the slightly larger seating area since there are only 3 of us.  She put a hold on cabin 7152.  It wasn't as close to mid-ship as I would have liked, so tonight I explored.  And I thought, 7152 is already near the back, hmm...what are these cat 6A & 6B cabins???  Turns out that 7690 is also available for our dates.  Looks like it could have a really great balcony; it's non-connecting.  And DS who has Asperger's loves sorcerer Mickey and I showed him the location of 7690 in HallsofVA's pics - he, of course was thrilled when he saw what was a few decks down.  And it's almost $400 cheaper than the 5C cabin. So now I'm torn.  I had wanted mid-ship because I get mild motion sickness.  But none of the non-connecting cat 5 cabins are really truly mid-ship.  There seem to be some really big fans of these aft cabins on here ...can I get some advice from you cruise vets?



$400 is the cost of the photo CD on a 7nt cruise, so I'd go with the aft verandah room and use the money for something more fun!  With the room you're looking at, you're going to be much closer to the true middle of the ship's spine.  Thus you should have very little side to side motion versus a room on one side or the other.  With 3 of you, I agree you probably don't need the space of the Cat 4.


----------



## quirty30

HallsofVA said:


> $400 is the cost of the photo CD on a 7nt cruise, so I'd go with the aft verandah room and use the money for something more fun!  With the room you're looking at, you're going to be much closer to the true middle of the ship's spine.  Thus you should have very little side to side motion versus a room on one side or the other.  With 3 of you, I agree you probably don't need the space of the Cat 4.



Oooh, I like your thinking.  I haven't cruised in a long time and I'd forgotten how expensive some of the extras were.  Sounds like 7690 will work quite nicely for us


----------



## HallsofVA

MSTANG88 posted some great pictures of room 5024 showing the full extent of the verandah obstructions.  See the link to the post specific to those rooms and those pictures!

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39626854&postcount=35

Here's one of the pictures, showing the full extent of the obstruction, and how you can longingly look at the extended verandah of room 5026 next door!






These pictures should apply in reverse for room 5524 on the right side of the ship.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

FAUguy said:


> I like the size of the verandah there, but TV and desk is on the same side as the bed, meaning no watching TV in bed.


Oh wow, I wouldn't like that at all! Not at all. 




HallsofVA said:


> I created a separate thread, but here's what I posted.  Be glad you didn't choose room 5524/5024!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39615651#post39615651
> 
> This video on the Passporter site shows the verandah for room 7022, an obstructed 5C verandah.  They take some video looking down on the extended parts of the 5E verandahs below.  I know there were lots of folks looking for this shot, so thought it would be good to point out.
> 
> The extended verandah you see is actually room 5026, which is down and one room over.  Directly down from 7022 is room 5024, and you can clearly see (37 second mark) that it does not have the extended verandah, as discussed in the Special Rooms thread.  The equivalent rooms on the right side of the ship are 7520, 5524 and 5526.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/PassPorterGuides#p/a/u/1/aQhvwxHacLQ



Thanks so much for the links!
Oh yeah I'm totally glad I moved out of 5024. It's not only smaller, and obstructed, but the neighbors could easily see in your entire verandah it looks like? uncool. Someone even mentioned they might be able to not only see the entire verandah but in the room if the curtains were pulled back at the verandah door. eek! 

What's interesting is the end two "extended verandah rooms" (for lack of a better way of putting it) don't have the divider all the way out? I hope all the rest do. Perhaps on that cruise those two rooms were booked as connecting rooms and that's why it's open? IDK... but if it has to stay that way- um, I really wouldn't like sharing the verandah like that and we're not all that great with always locking our verandah door either (I know- shame on us LOL) -um yeah I wouldn't like that. 

I hope Fantasy is built the same.... she's supposed to be the same, right? I want our 5050 room on Fantasy to also have the bigger verandah. haha


----------



## DizDragonfly

HallsofVA said:


> The only possible exception to this is on the extended section of the 5E verandahs.  If you look back at the video I posted recently from the Passporter site, and go to the 40 or 49 second mark (I forget which) you can clearly see that the extended verandah divider does not appear to go all the way to the end of the extended verandah section.  I don't know if there is anything that would prevent your neighbor from walking to the edge and into your verandah space or not.  It's convenient if you have both connecting rooms, might be weird if you don't!



I noticed that too.  I'm hoping they just had all the deck 5 verandas open like that so that CMs could access the entire length during the Christening ceremony.  I can't imagine the frustration of having your neighbors using your veranda as an extension of their own.  Or the frustration of a parent trying to keep your 2 year old from running back and forth.  



HallsofVA said:


>



That's terrible!!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Yeah. Honestly they should have made that like navigator's verandahs with the big porthole looking thing -like on the Wonder I think it is? Then atleast that room would have some privacy..... LOL


----------



## UmmGooD

HallsofVA said:


> The only possible exception to this is on the extended section of the 5E verandahs.  If you look back at the video I posted recently from the Passporter site, and go to the 40 or 49 second mark (I forget which) you can clearly see that the extended verandah divider does not appear to go all the way to the end of the extended verandah section.  I don't know if there is anything that would prevent your neighbor from walking to the edge and into your verandah space or not.  It's convenient if you have both connecting rooms, might be weird if you don't!



From what I saw on the pictures from MSTANG88 there is a smaller "flap" door on the 5E verandahs that probably prevents the person next to you from coming over to your verandah.  Who knows if there is some kind of lock on that flap but it looks like it separates the two from someone coming over.  Now with that said if a kid wants to crawl under it or people want to look over it they'll probably see into your verandah.  Am I seeing that flap right?

Also on the AFT verandah's that are connecting how do those verandah's open?  I haven't seen that yet and they look pretty solid and large.  Those are the ones I don't have a clue how they open.  I am in 8188 which isn't connecting but I wanted to make sure that the verandah still wouldn't connect.  (I have seen on other cruise lines how even the non-connecting rooms can have connecting verandah's so people can book them and walk to the other room by going out on the verandah and then over to the other room.)

EDIT: Now that I look closer my eyes were deceiving me.  The flap I was seeing is probably the curved part of the next stateroom's divider not a "flap" that opens.


----------



## Silverfox97

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Yeah. Honestly they should have made that like navigator's verandahs with the big porthole looking thing -like on the Wonder I think it is? Then atleast that room would have some privacy..... LOL


----------



## Piecey

HallsofVA said:


> MSTANG88 posted some great pictures of room 5024 showing the full extent of the verandah obstructions.  See the link to the post specific to those rooms and those pictures!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39626854&postcount=35
> 
> Here's one of the pictures, showing the full extent of the obstruction, and how you can longingly look at the extended verandah of room 5026 next door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pictures should apply in reverse for room 5524 on the right side of the ship.



It seems like 5026 would be a neat verandah to have, though, or am I alone in that thought? I like that you can look out AND back towards the ship and see all that behind you, too, because your verandah rails curl around the bump. To me you are getting more "view"... does that make sense? 

We're in 5546 on the Fantasy and am loving some shots of these 5E verandahs at last!


----------



## HallsofVA

Piecey said:


> It seems like 5026 would be a neat verandah to have, though, or am I alone in that thought? I like that you can look out AND back towards the ship and see all that behind you, too, because your verandah rails curl around the bump. To me you are getting more "view"... does that make sense?
> 
> We're in 5546 on the Fantasy and am loving some shots of these 5E verandahs at last!



I think any of the extended verandahs will be good.  I think I'm record as saying that 5546 and it's mate on the other side are perhaps the 5E rooms that I'd be most likely to book (if I ever booked one) since they are least likely to be impacted by noise from below, and are non-connecting rooms.

As with anything on this ship, though, benefits always come with minuses, and on the 5E rooms you trade large extended verandahs for some lost privacy and exposure to the elements since they are open to the rooms and skies above.


----------



## leane

looking for some input on the cabins on deck 10 cat 6a.  I was able to locate a corner 6a on deck 10.  It appears the balcony is larger or am I loosing it?

We currently have a 4d room (6598)  booked on deck 6.  I can save about $350 if we downgraded...any ideas if this would be a good idea?

We are a party of 4 2a2c (9 and 11) I tend to get sea sick on smaller vessles have never been on a cruise and don't know how I will do on a larger ship.
I booked 6598 because it was mid ship mid deck which I thought would be good.  

I don't know if we should save the money and down grade or stick with what we have.


----------



## UmmGooD

leane said:


> looking for some input on the cabins on deck 10 cat 6a.  I was able to locate a corner 6a on deck 10.  It appears the balcony is larger or am I loosing it?
> 
> We currently have a 4d room (6598)  booked on deck 6.  I can save about $350 if we downgraded...any ideas if this would be a good idea?
> 
> We are a party of 4 2a2c (9 and 11) I tend to get sea sick on smaller vessles have never been on a cruise and don't know how I will do on a larger ship.
> I booked 6598 because it was mid ship mid deck which I thought would be good.
> 
> I don't know if we should save the money and down grade or stick with what we have.



Check out this post.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39622535&postcount=4

Now click on the link in that post and see what the room looks like.  The TV is on the same side as the bed so it might be hard to view.  This is a deck 10 corner room.  Not sure if you have the very corner like this one or one closer to the center in that case who knows if the TV is moved.


----------



## leane

I noticed this one too.  It is the same room just the other side of the ship.  I am going to assume the kids will be, for the most part, the only ones watching TV and that location should be ok. 

I am just drooling over that verandah.............    I think with that one DH would say it isn't the same as all of the others.


----------



## justmestace

Piecey said:


> It seems like 5026 would be a neat verandah to have, though, or am I alone in that thought? I like that you can look out AND back towards the ship and see all that behind you, too, because your verandah rails curl around the bump. To me you are getting more "view"... does that make sense?
> 
> We're in 5546 on the Fantasy and am loving some shots of these 5E verandahs at last!


 


The only thing I don't like about those extended balconies (and it's not a big dislike) is that there isn't any privacy as far as the balcony next to it is concerned.


----------



## ll_california

UmmGooD said:


> The TV is on the same side as the bed so it might be hard to view.  This is a deck 10 corner room.



Maybe you can pull out the TV and turn it?

For me, I'm more concerned about lacking of storage around the desk area. Not sure if it has additional spaces on the other side of the room...


----------



## HallsofVA

ll_california said:


> Maybe you can pull out the TV and turn it?
> 
> For me, I'm more concerned about lacking of storage around the desk area. Not sure if it has additional spaces on the other side of the room...



I also don't see the privacy curtain that is in most rooms to separate the one sleeping area from the other.  With kids that go to bed early, that'll make it hard for us!


----------



## Piecey

justmestace said:


> The only thing I don't like about those extended balconies (and it's not a big dislike) is that there isn't any privacy as far as the balcony next to it is concerned.



I saw a picture somewhere that showed that some of them DID have the dividers extending all the way out, fully separating the verandahs. I'll see if I can find it again but I know I saw one.


----------



## gumby013

Anyone have pictures of the T rooms on deck 12 that are over the "bump"?  It looks like their verandahs might be larger than other T rooms, but I can't tell from all the long range shots.


----------



## Piecey

justmestace said:


> The only thing I don't like about those extended balconies (and it's not a big dislike) is that there isn't any privacy as far as the balcony next to it is concerned.





Piecey said:


> I saw a picture somewhere that showed that some of them DID have the dividers extending all the way out, fully separating the verandahs. I'll see if I can find it again but I know I saw one.



Here it is: 






Picture by MSTANG88


----------



## goingsouth

gumby013 said:


> Anyone have pictures of the T rooms on deck 12 that are over the "bump"?  It looks like their verandahs might be larger than other T rooms, but I can't tell from all the long range shots.



I'd like to see that too! or the cat V's which also extend.

Thanks!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

HallsofVA said:


> I think any of the extended verandahs will be good.  I think I'm record as saying that 5546 and it's mate on the other side are perhaps the 5E rooms that I'd be most likely to book (if I ever booked one) since they are least likely to be impacted by noise from below, and are non-connecting rooms.
> 
> As with anything on this ship, though, benefits always come with minuses, and on the 5E rooms you trade large extended verandahs for some lost privacy and exposure to the elements since they are open to the rooms and skies above.


That's true, it is a trade off. I mean part of it IS covered, isn't it? The part closest to the verandah door to go out on the verandah? If not, then ugh! But if so- then you have half covered and half not... and can choose not to go out on the uncovered part if it's too sunny or raining. Although I imagine if it's raining your entire verandah will be soaked anyway. Hopefully they have a good drain system going on there with the verandahs extended so far out. I have no idea how previous "large" verandahs on Wonder/Magic- ones that aren't completely covered- handle rain flooding the verandah. I just know on the normal sized verandahs we've been on, they don't drain well. but that might be due to age and all the drains painted over and stuff like that. 





HallsofVA said:


> I also don't see the privacy curtain that is in most rooms to separate the one sleeping area from the other.  With kids that go to bed early, that'll make it hard for us!


Do all the rooms not have the privacy curtain? 

I really don't understand their thought process on some things. 
I mean I really REALLY would not like not having a sofa in the room. Only one of us could have a seat and the other would have to sit on the bed? 
I don't get the tv being the same wall as the bed so you can't watch it while in bed either. 
And no privacy curtain in the room is a HUGE bummer. (probably mainly because DH is an early bird and I'm a nightowl. We NEED that curtain!) I mean seriously. NEED. If my room doesn't have it I'll have to bring a blanket or tarp or something and try to pin it up. Seriously. Not joking.


----------



## HallsofVA

Piecey said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by MSTANG88



I think what we're looking for is the divider that would go between the connecting verandahs, like the first gap in the picture posted, and also seen on the Passporter video.


----------



## HallsofVA

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Hopefully they have a good drain system going on there with the verandahs extended so far out. I have no idea how previous "large" verandahs on Wonder/Magic- ones that aren't completely covered- handle rain flooding the verandah. I just know on the normal sized verandahs we've been on, they don't drain well. but that might be due to age and all the drains painted over and stuff like that.



Our first cruise we upgraded at the port to room 8100 on the Magic, which is an aft corner Cat T (now) accessible suite.  The verandah for that room is wedge shaped, very narrow by the door, and tapering out from there toward the back of the boat.  It is completely exposed to the elements, though the shadow from the decks above helps on sunny days.  We woke up every morning to a soaking wet verandah, and luckily we weren't morning verandah sitters, as many have reported being drenched when they walked out there while they were washing down the decks on the Topsiders seating area above.  Needless to say, our verandah had good drainage holes built into the bottom of the metal wall.  Our stateroom host would go out and squeegee our verandah every morning as part of the normal freshening process since some of the water would sit, especially in the shadowy areas.


----------



## HallsofVA

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Do all the rooms not have the privacy curtain?
> 
> I really don't understand their thought process on some things.
> I mean I really REALLY would not like not having a sofa in the room. Only one of us could have a seat and the other would have to sit on the bed?
> I don't get the tv being the same wall as the bed so you can't watch it while in bed either.
> And no privacy curtain in the room is a HUGE bummer. (probably mainly because DH is an early bird and I'm a nightowl. We NEED that curtain!) I mean seriously. NEED. If my room doesn't have it I'll have to bring a blanket or tarp or something and try to pin it up. Seriously. Not joking.



My comment on the privacy curtain is directly only at the pictures of room 10658.  I don't see a curtain in that room to separate the couch from the bed.  (Hopefully I'm just missing it.)  Since I have 8006 booked for our Dream cruise, which is also a corner room, this part greatly concerns me, since we rely on that curtain to enable DH and I to lounge on the bed and go and come as we please once the kids are down for the night.


----------



## HallsofVA

My TA just got off the christening cruise today.  She posted the following comment about whether you can get from the forward to the aft part of deck five.  She had originally been told that there was a way, but from her first reports, it doesn't seem that you can.  But she did have good things to say about the lack of noise from the theatre during a show, and confirmed that the Vibe access is on Deck 4, not Deck 5 as many had feared.

Here's what she posted:  "You cannot get from aft to forward on deck 5. You can only get aft from aft, mid from mid and forward from forward. 

The access to the Vibe is also on deck 4, not deck 5. Forward deck 5 was very quiet last night during the show."


----------



## justmestace

Piecey said:


> I saw a picture somewhere that showed that some of them DID have the dividers extending all the way out, fully separating the verandahs. I'll see if I can find it again but I know I saw one.


 


I'm absolutely certain the dividers will close all the way. I'm talking about the room on the other side.....to the right in the picture posted. The people on that balcony can look right over to the extended.
I like to go out in the morning in my nightgown (a long sleep shirt) and have my coffee. I'm fully covered, but I still wouldn't want people sitting right there looking at me. Unless they have an extender that goes all the way out on the right side of that one in the picture, too.


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> Our first cruise we upgraded at the port to room 8100 on the Magic, which is an aft corner Cat T (now) accessible suite. The verandah for that room is wedge shaped, very narrow by the door, and tapering out from there toward the back of the boat. It is completely exposed to the elements, though the shadow from the decks above helps on sunny days. We woke up every morning to a soaking wet verandah, and luckily we weren't morning verandah sitters, as many have reported being drenched when they walked out there while they were washing down the decks on the Topsiders seating area above. Needless to say, our verandah had good drainage holes built into the bottom of the metal wall. Our stateroom host would go out and squeegee our verandah every morning as part of the normal freshening process since some of the water would sit, especially in the shadowy areas.


 

Yep....when it rains, or they hose off the outside area at the buffet above those aft staterooms, the water clogs up something fierce. You could swim in it!


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> My TA just got off the christening cruise today. She posted the following comment about whether you can get from the forward to the aft part of deck five. She had originally been told that there was a way, but from her first reports, it doesn't seem that you can. But she did have good things to say about the lack of noise from the theatre during a show, and confirmed that the Vibe access is on Deck 4, not Deck 5 as many had feared.
> 
> Here's what she posted: "You cannot get from aft to forward on deck 5. You can only get aft from aft, mid from mid and forward from forward.
> 
> The access to the Vibe is also on deck 4, not deck 5. Forward deck 5 was very quiet last night during the show."


 


We heard the same. Deck 5 forward ends at the last staterooms. Beyond that is the balcony area of the theater....a solid wall....that you can only access from Deck 4.


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> I think what we're looking for is the divider that would go between the connecting verandahs, like the first gap in the picture posted, and also seen on the Passporter video.


 


These are two examples that I drew lines on to show what I meant.

This first one is still showing an opening from the verandah on the right. I believe that they WILL have a divider for this one. I can't imagine any cruise line expecting total strangers to share what is billed as "private" space. The divider you can see beyond it, is the one for the stateroom to its left.







And this is what I meant by saying I wouldn't want my other neighbors (to the right of this extended balcony...the obstructed view roo,) to be able to simply look to the side and basically see my whole balcony. IMO, there should be a wall to the right of the extended balcony...even if that meant it would obstruct the other view even more.


----------



## justmestace

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> That's true, it is a trade off. I mean part of it IS covered, isn't it? The part closest to the verandah door to go out on the verandah? If not, then ugh! But if so- then you have half covered and half not... and can choose not to go out on the uncovered part if it's too sunny or raining. Although I imagine if it's raining your entire verandah will be soaked anyway. Hopefully they have a good drain system going on there with the verandahs extended so far out. I have no idea how previous "large" verandahs on Wonder/Magic- ones that aren't completely covered- handle rain flooding the verandah. I just know on the normal sized verandahs we've been on, they don't drain well. but that might be due to age and all the drains painted over and stuff like that.


 

Like you said, I bet because they're new, they'll drain much better.
But yes, there's a pretty good amount of coverage from the overhang above on those extended balconies.


----------



## HallsofVA

justmestace said:


> These are two examples that I drew lines on to show what I meant.
> 
> This first one is still showing an opening from the verandah on the right. I believe that they WILL have a divider for this one. I can't imagine any cruise line expecting total strangers to share what is billed as "private" space. The divider you can see beyond it, is the one for the stateroom to its left.



I agree that they hopefully have these dividers going all the way to the edge.  Would be weird not to.  I went back to a youtube video from the day the Dream arrived at PC, and it looks like they have all the dividers the same size, so hopefully they'll be putting them back up!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aS4NL0Ir314



justmestace said:


> And this is what I meant by saying I wouldn't want my other neighbors (to the right of this extended balcony...the obstructed view roo,) to be able to simply look to the side and basically see my whole balcony. IMO, there should be a wall to the right of the extended balcony...even if that meant it would obstruct the other view even more.



This is what MSTANG88 must have been referring to when they said they have serious privacy concerns about their room.

Remember us saying the same thing way back at the beginning of this thread about the folks on the bridge wings being able to see into the rooms right nearby (until we realized those rooms were off the grid anyway, so must be officer or crew rooms.)


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

HallsofVA said:


> My TA just got off the christening cruise today.  She posted the following comment about whether you can get from the forward to the aft part of deck five.  She had originally been told that there was a way, but from her first reports, it doesn't seem that you can.  But she did have good things to say about the lack of noise from the theatre during a show, and confirmed that the Vibe access is on Deck 4, not Deck 5 as many had feared.
> 
> Here's what she posted:  "You cannot get from aft to forward on deck 5. You can only get aft from aft, mid from mid and forward from forward.
> 
> The access to the Vibe is also on deck 4, not deck 5. Forward deck 5 was very quiet last night during the show."


Oh no. 
so I guess booking a verandah room on deck 5 along with an inside room on deck 5- with a kid in lab and a kid in vibe wasn't exactly as "convenient" as I thought. That means both of them would have to go to another deck (deck 4 for vibe, another deck and back up to deck 5 in another area to get to lab) to get to their clubs. 
yuck




justmestace said:


> Like you said, I bet because they're new, they'll drain much better.
> But yes, there's a pretty good amount of coverage from the overhang above on those extended balconies.


Yes, I totally see what you're saying. 
And likewise- out on the extended verandah from what I'm reading and seeing in pictures it appears they also have full view of the non-extended obstructed view verandah next to the extended verandahs (where the photos were taken from) 
Not a lot of privacy in any either of them (last big verandah and obstructed view verandah) Those would be our 2 least favorite verandahs on that deck.


----------



## Silverfox97

HallsofVA said:


> I also don't see the privacy curtain that is in most rooms to separate the one sleeping area from the other.  With kids that go to bed early, that'll make it hard for us!





BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Do all the rooms not have the privacy curtain? I really don't understand their thought process on some things.
> I mean I really REALLY would not like not having a sofa in the room. Only one of us could have a seat and the other would have to sit on the bed?
> I don't get the tv being the same wall as the bed so you can't watch it while in bed either. And no privacy curtain in the room is a HUGE bummer. (probably mainly because DH is an early bird and I'm a nightowl. We NEED that curtain!) I mean seriously. NEED. If my room doesn't have it I'll have to bring a blanket or tarp or something and try to pin it up. Seriously. Not joking.





HallsofVA said:


> My comment on the privacy curtain is directly only at the pictures of room 10658.  I don't see a curtain in that room to separate the couch from the bed.  (Hopefully I'm just missing it.)  Since I have 8006 booked for our Dream cruise, which is also a corner room, this part greatly concerns me, since we rely on that curtain to enable DH and I to lounge on the bed and go and come as we please once the kids are down for the night.



I am hoping that we get more confirmations about this curtain situation - we are also in the NEED category. DD takes a nap on the bed in the afternoon and we close the curtain and used the desk/couch/verandah. Then, at bedtime, she sleeps on the open couch, we close the curtain (duh). This also helps because DH gets up and leaves at 5am to take pics, then comes back and I go to the gym. With the curtain closed, DD sleeps thru all of it and usually wakes up after 7am when I am showering after the gym. I like the fact that the curtains make it less like a hotel room......


----------



## HipToBeKyle

Hi there! 
I just saw some posts about deck five and wanted to clear some things up. We just came off the christening cruise and you can intact go from forward to aft of deck five. You just have to pass through a door that seemed to scare many people off. 
As you are walking from forward to aft on deck five you walk past the oceaneers club, follow the hallway left and then it turns right, right there is a door! In my opinion the door is there to act as a buffer from the oceaneers club to the staterooms as those kids can get loud due how awesome that place is. This door is not a secret door or crew only, it's just acting more or less as a sound buffer.

Also there were some questions on verandahs on aft deck 5. We had stateroom 5658 which had a beautiful extended type verandah. Yes they are whitewall dividers. The pictures you are seeing of the front half of white wall open is because they were refinishing the verandah decks so they had them all open to finish up work. They were all closed and divided up like normal on Wednesday afternoon.

I have lots of pics of the stateroom and verandah for 5658 if anyone is curious.

Hope this helps with some of the confusion!

-Kyle


----------



## justmestace

HipToBeKyle said:


> Hi there!
> I just saw some posts about deck five and wanted to clear some things up. We just came off the christening cruise and you can intact go from forward to aft of deck five. You just have to pass through a door that seemed to scare many people off.
> As you are walking from forward to aft on deck five you walk past the oceaneers club, follow the hallway left and then it turns right, right there is a door! In my opinion the door is there to act as a buffer from the oceaneers club to the staterooms as those kids can get loud due how awesome that place is. This door is not a secret door or crew only, it's just acting more or less as a sound buffer.
> 
> Also there were some questions on verandahs on aft deck 5. We had stateroom 5658 which had a beautiful extended type verandah. Yes they are whitewall dividers. The pictures you are seeing of the front half of white wall open is because they were refinishing the verandah decks so they had them all open to finish up work. They were all closed and divided up like normal on Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> I have lots of pics of the stateroom and verandah for 5658 if anyone is curious.
> 
> Hope this helps with some of the confusion!
> 
> -Kyle


 

We're talking about going from the forward staterooms numbered 5001-5052 and 5501-5552...toward the aft. The balcony of the Buena Vista theater comes after those rooms (with no access on deck 5 to the balcony) and then (if you could walk back that way) restrooms, mid-ship elevator, nursery, Oceaneer's Club....

There doesn't seem to be ANY way to get from those far forward rooms to the aft, without going either up to deck 6 or down to deck 4.

This was confirmed by a TA who was on the Dream.


----------



## sweetinmaine

HipToBeKyle said:


> Hi there!
> I just saw some posts about deck five and wanted to clear some things up. We just came off the christening cruise and you can intact go from forward to aft of deck five. You just have to pass through a door that seemed to scare many people off.
> As you are walking from forward to aft on deck five you walk past the oceaneers club, follow the hallway left and then it turns right, right there is a door! In my opinion the door is there to act as a buffer from the oceaneers club to the staterooms as those kids can get loud due how awesome that place is. This door is not a secret door or crew only, it's just acting more or less as a sound buffer.
> 
> Also there were some questions on verandahs on aft deck 5. We had stateroom 5658 which had a beautiful extended type verandah. Yes they are whitewall dividers. The pictures you are seeing of the front half of white wall open is because they were refinishing the verandah decks so they had them all open to finish up work. They were all closed and divided up like normal on Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> I have lots of pics of the stateroom and verandah for 5658 if anyone is curious.
> 
> Hope this helps with some of the confusion!
> 
> -Kyle


 
Hi Kyle,

We just booked a Disney Dream cruise and will be in the back of the ship.  What is your opinion of the white wall vs plexiglass on the verandah?  Does it block the views?  Any pics would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## justmestace

Here are pics of a couple of different rooms. They have the privacy curtain. I think they will all have them.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

^^ thank you. that is wonderful news. 
So it's just a few rooms with odd things like no sofa, tv on same wall as bed, etc?


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

justmestace said:


> Here are pics of a couple of different rooms. They have the privacy curtain. I think they will all have them.



Thanks. It is nice to see they have the privacy curtain.


----------



## goingsouth

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Thanks. It is nice to see they have the privacy curtain.



Love this pic of the cat V-thanks!


----------



## HallsofVA

justmestace said:


> Here are pics of a couple of different rooms. They have the privacy curtain. I think they will all have them.



Will someone please point out the privacy curtain to me in this picture of room 10658??  Or even where you think it might go if they plan to add one later!  This is the picture that has me concerned that my corner room 8006 might not have a privacy curtain for the same reason this one doesn't have one!  Thanks!


----------



## Piecey

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Oh no.
> so I guess booking a verandah room on deck 5 along with an inside room on deck 5- with a kid in lab and a kid in vibe wasn't exactly as "convenient" as I thought. That means both of them would have to go to another deck (deck 4 for vibe, another deck and back up to deck 5 in another area to get to lab) to get to their clubs.
> yuck
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I totally see what you're saying.
> And likewise- out on the extended verandah from what I'm reading and seeing in pictures it appears they also have full view of the non-extended obstructed view verandah next to the extended verandahs (where the photos were taken from)
> Not a lot of privacy in any either of them (last big verandah and obstructed view verandah) Those would be our 2 least favorite verandahs on that deck.





HipToBeKyle said:


> Hi there!
> I just saw some posts about deck five and wanted to clear some things up. We just came off the christening cruise and you can intact go from forward to aft of deck five. You just have to pass through a door that seemed to scare many people off.
> As you are walking from forward to aft on deck five you walk past the oceaneers club, follow the hallway left and then it turns right, right there is a door! In my opinion the door is there to act as a buffer from the oceaneers club to the staterooms as those kids can get loud due how awesome that place is. This door is not a secret door or crew only, it's just acting more or less as a sound buffer.
> 
> Also there were some questions on verandahs on aft deck 5. We had stateroom 5658 which had a beautiful extended type verandah. Yes they are whitewall dividers. The pictures you are seeing of the front half of white wall open is because they were refinishing the verandah decks so they had them all open to finish up work. They were all closed and divided up like normal on Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> I have lots of pics of the stateroom and verandah for 5658 if anyone is curious.
> 
> Hope this helps with some of the confusion!
> 
> -Kyle



I'm the same as you-- I'd be a little lost if I have to go to a different floor in the forward elevators, and then walk to midship, to get my kids to Oceaneers/ Flounders. That just seems really strange.


----------



## justmestace

Piecey said:


> I'm the same as you-- I'd be a little lost if I have to go to a different floor in the forward elevators, and then walk to midship, to get my kids to Oceaneers/ Flounders. That just seems really strange.


 


One of the nice things about DCL is that you didn't have to do this. On most ships, you do...and it's very confusing and annoying.


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> Will someone please point out the privacy curtain to me in this picture of room 10658?? Or even where you think it might go if they plan to add one later! This is the picture that has me concerned that my corner room 8006 might not have a privacy curtain for the same reason this one doesn't have one! Thanks!


 


You're right...I don't see it....but in all of the layouts in the large brochure, they show a line for the privacy curtain. In some of the lower categories, it looks like it is smack next to the desk, almost on top of it.


----------



## KingRichard

Doesn't DCL say that 90% of veranda's are private.

Are we finding the ones that are not?


----------



## HallsofVA

KingRichard said:


> Doesn't DCL say that 90% of veranda's are private.
> 
> Are we finding the ones that are not?



I think we've just misread the deck plans and didn't realize that the "E" in Cat 5E stands for "Exposed"!!


----------



## pirate

This thread is so huge that I haven't had a chance to go through it all. If anyone can give me some info on Room 6086 I would really appreciate it! 
Thanks!


----------



## motherofallfans

Halls:
According to the deck plan, this room (10658) IS shorter unlike your room which appears to have more sq footage and therfore plenty of room for a curtain.  10658 does have a larger balcony though but without the curtain and having the tv there, I wouldn't want this room unless maybe it was just for two people.  I'm sure your room (not including verandah of course) will be better and you paid way less for it.


----------



## esc38372

We are booked in connecting 8C rooms: #8666 and #8668, but we could switch to connecting rooms #7508 and #7510. Which do you think are the better set of rooms? I am a little worried about elevator noise for the Deck 8 rooms, but I wonder if the Deck 7 rooms would cause DH to be seasick.

We have 2 DDs (7 & 4) and my brother/sister-inlaw have 2 DSs (8 & 6) so access to the kids' club is important, and I'm a little confused about access to the kids' clubs on Deck 5. My TA just wrote me that it's been confirmed that the deck plans are correct, and that the only way to access the kids' clubs is through the middle elevators. 

My TA booked 7508 and 7510, but when she called DCL to switch the rooms (my brother/sister-in-law were initially on Deck 9), the DCL agent convinced her that the Deck 8 rooms would be better, but he wouldn't explain why. She thought that he may have some inside knowledge that he couldn't reveal since he was so insistent to her that the Deck 8 rooms are better.

Oh, here's one more possibility: I currently have #7514 and #7516 booked for my parents and my sister/brother-in-law, but I don't think they're coming anymore. So we may be able to switch to 7514 and 7516 if I cancel their reservations.

WWYD? 8666/8668, 7508/7510, or 7514/7516?

Thanks for your help--this is our first cruise, so I'm not sure what would be best (although I've read all 60 pages of this thread--it's pretty awesome!)

p.s. We are going in early December, so pool access might not be an issue, depending on the weather.


----------



## piglet33

HallsofVA said:


> Will someone please point out the privacy curtain to me in this picture of room 10658??  Or even where you think it might go if they plan to add one later!  This is the picture that has me concerned that my corner room 8006 might not have a privacy curtain for the same reason this one doesn't have one!  Thanks!



I have 10160 booked.  Does anyone have a picture of the room and verandah of it?  I'm hoping it doesn't look like 10158, because I'm not liking the tv on the same wall as the bed.  Thanks!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

HallsofVA said:


> I think we've just misread the deck plans and didn't realize that the "E" in Cat 5E stands for "Exposed"!!



LOL!!!! cute.....


----------



## guess1928

love the pics.


----------



## alamere1496

HipToBeKyle said:


> Hi there!
> I just saw some posts about deck five and wanted to clear some things up. We just came off the christening cruise and you can intact go from forward to aft of deck five. You just have to pass through a door that seemed to scare many people off.
> As you are walking from forward to aft on deck five you walk past the oceaneers club, follow the hallway left and then it turns right, right there is a door! In my opinion the door is there to act as a buffer from the oceaneers club to the staterooms as those kids can get loud due how awesome that place is. This door is not a secret door or crew only, it's just acting more or less as a sound buffer.
> 
> Also there were some questions on verandahs on aft deck 5. We had stateroom 5658 which had a beautiful extended type verandah. Yes they are whitewall dividers. The pictures you are seeing of the front half of white wall open is because they were refinishing the verandah decks so they had them all open to finish up work. They were all closed and divided up like normal on Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> I have lots of pics of the stateroom and verandah for 5658 if anyone is curious.
> 
> Hope this helps with some of the confusion!
> 
> -Kyle



I would love to see some of the photos!!


----------



## HallsofVA

pirate said:


> This thread is so huge that I haven't had a chance to go through it all. If anyone can give me some info on Room 6086 I would really appreciate it!
> Thanks!



From the deck plan and location, 6086 looks to be a good room.  It's across from room 6584, which you can find on the labeled picture in the first post.  But honestly, your room is super easy to find just looking at the ship, since you are next to the accessible rooms on Deck 6 on the left side.  

Take a look at the picture below.  Though it's taken from quite a distance away, you can still see your room!  Find the blank white space on Deck 6 midship right above the yellow lifeboats.  (There is another blank white space 2 decks up on Deck 8.)  The white space on Deck 6 is the additional room for the accessible cabins 6088 and 6090.  The verandah window to the left of that blank space is actually room 6088.  The next verandah to the left is 6086, just on the other side of the thick white divider.  Another way to put it, you're the furthest room to the right above the third lifeboat from the front.






So now that I mentioned you're right above the lifeboats, that could be one limiting factor, if you're on your verandah and trying to look straight down toward the water.  Don't think it's going to happen, as you're likely to be seeing a lot of lifeboat.  But as we've discussed elsewhere in this thread and others recently, there are very few rooms which you can do that on the Dream, so it's not a special limitation of your room by any means.  Location wise, you look to be in a good position located above the port adventures desk.  You seem far enough away from the Buena Vista Theatre that noise from the theatre shouldn't be a problem.  And you're not over the kids clubs either.


----------



## HallsofVA

esc38372 said:


> We are booked in connecting 8C rooms: #8666 and #8668, but we could switch to connecting rooms #7508 and #7510. Which do you think are the better set of rooms? I am a little worried about elevator noise for the Deck 8 rooms, but I wonder if the Deck 7 rooms would cause DH to be seasick.
> 
> We have 2 DDs (7 & 4) and my brother/sister-inlaw have 2 DSs (8 & 6) so access to the kids' club is important, and I'm a little confused about access to the kids' clubs on Deck 5. My TA just wrote me that it's been confirmed that the deck plans are correct, and that the only way to access the kids' clubs is through the middle elevators.
> 
> My TA booked 7508 and 7510, but when she called DCL to switch the rooms (my brother/sister-in-law were initially on Deck 9), the DCL agent convinced her that the Deck 8 rooms would be better, but he wouldn't explain why. She thought that he may have some inside knowledge that he couldn't reveal since he was so insistent to her that the Deck 8 rooms are better.
> 
> Oh, here's one more possibility: I currently have #7514 and #7516 booked for my parents and my sister/brother-in-law, but I don't think they're coming anymore. So we may be able to switch to 7514 and 7516 if I cancel their reservations.
> 
> WWYD? 8666/8668, 7508/7510, or 7514/7516?
> 
> Thanks for your help--this is our first cruise, so I'm not sure what would be best (although I've read all 60 pages of this thread--it's pretty awesome!)
> 
> p.s. We are going in early December, so pool access might not be an issue, depending on the weather.



I'd personally stick with the aft rooms on Deck 8.  But then again I like aft rooms and I like being near the elevators.  Part of that preference is because I like to be convenient to the drink station, which we've gotten confirmation is located aft on the Dream.  Plus you have easy access to the aft restaurants, especially the Cabanas food court.  On the Magic/Wonder, I used to avoid the forward rooms because most of the adult areas were up there, while the family areas were more toward the back.  Now they've split up the adult areas, moving the night clubs aft but keeping the adult pool and spa forward, so that part's not so clear.

Since you mention sailing in December, I wanted to mention we sailed 3 times in December, and had great weather when we sailed the 1st week of Dec on our first 2 cruises (12/3 and 12/6).  But, on the last night of our December 12, 2009 cruise (Dec 18) we sailed through 15-20 ft seas as we crossed through the storm that went on to drop 2 feet of snow up the east coast.  That's the first time I've ever sat in the WD theatre in the front of the ship and felt the front of the ship ride up the waves and come crashing back down like a regular boat.  I was very glad we did not have a forward room on that sailing!  (It did make the juggler even more exciting, however!)

The kids club access from forward and aft on deck 5 sounds like it still needs to be sorted out a bit.  My TA had asked some CMs on the christening cruise, and was told there was no access forward to aft on Deck 5.  However, another sailer posted above that you could get there.  My TA's back on the ship for the first two cruises, so she's committed to hunting down that answer once and for all (hopefully!)  We shall see.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

HipToBeKyle said:


> Hi there!
> I just saw some posts about deck five and wanted to clear some things up. We just came off the christening cruise and you can intact go from forward to aft of deck five. You just have to pass through a door that seemed to scare many people off.
> As you are walking from forward to aft on deck five you walk past the oceaneers club, follow the hallway left and then it turns right, right there is a door! In my opinion the door is there to act as a buffer from the oceaneers club to the staterooms as those kids can get loud due how awesome that place is. This door is not a secret door or crew only, it's just acting more or less as a sound buffer.
> 
> Also there were some questions on verandahs on aft deck 5. We had stateroom 5658 which had a beautiful extended type verandah. Yes they are whitewall dividers. The pictures you are seeing of the front half of white wall open is because they were refinishing the verandah decks so they had them all open to finish up work. They were all closed and divided up like normal on Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> I have lots of pics of the stateroom and verandah for 5658 if anyone is curious.
> 
> Hope this helps with some of the confusion!
> 
> -Kyle



Oh that is good news!





justmestace said:


> We're talking about going from the forward staterooms numbered 5001-5052 and 5501-5552...toward the aft. The balcony of the Buena Vista theater comes after those rooms (with no access on deck 5 to the balcony) and then (if you could walk back that way) restrooms, mid-ship elevator, nursery, Oceaneer's Club....
> 
> There doesn't seem to be ANY way to get from those far forward rooms to the aft, without going either up to deck 6 or down to deck 4.
> 
> This was confirmed by a TA who was on the Dream.


Oh wait- that's even worse than I thought! 
See on Dream we have 5011/5009 booked for the first cruise of the b2b, 5192/5190 for the 2nd cruise. With both situations we thought we'd be close to the lab, vibe and be able to get into Buena vista at that level (being that's one of the few things our youngest likes to get us to do with her repeatedly). 
But now we'll have to move to other decks to do any of those things? 
ugh!
And on Fantasy, assuming she's the same as Dream, we have booked 5050 and 8641 for both cruises. Again still gonna have a bit of issues- getting into Buena vista and vibe not on that level but on deck 4, if I'm reading this right? but wait- technically I guess that won't be an issue since the kids will be in 8641 and 2 of them are going to vibe. The other going to edge for that cruise.... so maybe we won't have such issues on Fantasy (except having to go down for Beauna Vista when I thought it was on the same level. Why do they show it on deck 5 if it's really not? Maybe I'm remembering the deck plans wrong. Maybe it's showing on both- but if there is no opening for it on deck 5 I personally think they shouldn't have shown it on deck 5 plans. It makes people like me book thinking it's just right there, when really we have to go to another deck) 

I'm so confused. LOL Like vibe is shown on deck 5 plans, not showing on deck 4... but if I'm reading correctly here you actually get into it thru deck 4? then they should have noted that on the plans- sorta like they have the pools showing on several decks but like showing which one has the entrance to aquaduck/etc they totally make it seem like vibe is only deck 5 and the assumption would easily be that's how you get to it... not thru the "gray area" showing there on deck 4 plans. geesh

I keep forgetting we don't have the extended verandah cat 5E rooms for the upcoming dream cruise. I gotta wait till 2012 for that- if Fantasy is exactly same as Dream. LOL


----------



## esc38372

HallsofVA said:


> I'd personally stick with the aft rooms on Deck 8.  But then again I like aft rooms and I like being near the elevators.  Part of that preference is because I like to be convenient to the drink station, which we've gotten confirmation is located aft on the Dream.  Plus you have easy access to the aft restaurants, especially the Cabanas food court.  On the Magic/Wonder, I used to avoid the forward rooms because most of the adult areas were up there, while the family areas were more toward the back.  Now they've split up the adult areas, moving the night clubs aft but keeping the adult pool and spa forward, so that part's not so clear.
> 
> Since you mention sailing in December, I wanted to mention we sailed 3 times in December, and had great weather when we sailed the 1st week of Dec on our first 2 cruises (12/3 and 12/6).  But, on the last night of our December 12, 2009 cruise (Dec 18) we sailed through 15-20 ft seas as we crossed through the storm that went on to drop 2 feet of snow up the east coast.  That's the first time I've ever sat in the WD theatre in the front of the ship and felt the front of the ship ride up the waves and come crashing back down like a regular boat.  I was very glad we did not have a forward room on that sailing!  (It did make the juggler even more exciting, however!)
> 
> The kids club access from forward and aft on deck 5 sounds like it still needs to be sorted out a bit.  My TA had asked some CMs on the christening cruise, and was told there was no access forward to aft on Deck 5.  However, another sailer posted above that you could get there.  My TA's back on the ship for the first two cruises, so she's committed to hunting down that answer once and for all (hopefully!)  We shall see.



Thanks for your input--it makes me feel a lot better about the Deck 8 aft rooms! I guess I'll keep the Deck 8 rooms and not cancel my parents/sister & brother-in-law's rooms yet. And I'll keep reading the boards as people report back about staterooms to see if we'd rather switch to Deck 7.

Thanks also for your feedback about the early December cruises. We are booked on the 12/4 cruise and are hoping for good weather, especially since we will be staying in Disney World for a few days afterwards to celebrate my DD2's 5th birthday!


----------



## winniedapooh

First time cruiser here. Soaking up all the info. I can get for our family trip in 11 months. Can anyone tell me about 7066, 7068, or 7069? Pics, info, good choice, anything?  I am loving reading all of the information and ins and outs you all have! Thanks much...


----------



## JWG

Hey cruisers.  I'm very interested in pics of both the room and views from any of these rooms on the Dream:
6004, 6502, 7004, 7502, 8004, 8502.

I know where they are, we're booked in 8004 and have a couple of questions:
- Since it is shorter/fatter curious of layout as we'll have 3 in the room
- Wondering about the views and lighting due to the "double" class and how much space is between the port hole and the 2nd set of glass.

I've seen pics from outside, but they don't help much.


----------



## HallsofVA

winniedapooh said:


> First time cruiser here. Soaking up all the info. I can get for our family trip in 11 months. Can anyone tell me about 7066, 7068, or 7069? Pics, info, good choice, anything?  I am loving reading all of the information and ins and outs you all have! Thanks much...



You are going to have a great time!  As to those specific rooms, I haven't seen actual pictures of them.  However we have seen various pictures of deluxe verandah rooms, and if you're a fan of the Passporter site, they've posted lots of pictures and video of room 7022, which is also a 5C room like yours.  As to location, you're right between the forward and midship elevators, which should be super convenient for getting to other floors even when one set of elevators may be busy.  If you look at the indexed pictures in the first post of this thread, your rooms are essentially the same as rooms 7564 and 7566, just on the other side of the ship.  You've also picked some of the few rooms with an inside cabin nearby.  As to 7069, again no specific pictures that I've seen yet, but there are some pictures of inside rooms, and the Ch13 news guys got some great video of the virtual porthole in action where you can see people walking by outside the ship, and even a clip with Goofy dropping by for a splash!

Here's a link to the Passporter page with their videos and pictures:
http://www.passporter.com/disney-cruises/disney-dream-cruise-ship-photos-videos.html


----------



## HallsofVA

JWG said:


> Hey cruisers.  I'm very interested in pics of both the room and views from any of these rooms on the Dream:
> 6004, 6502, 7004, 7502, 8004, 8502.
> 
> I know where they are, we're booked in 8004 and have a couple of questions:
> - Since it is shorter/fatter curious of layout as we'll have 3 in the room
> - Wondering about the views and lighting due to the "double" class and how much space is between the port hole and the 2nd set of glass.
> 
> I've seen pics from outside, but they don't help much.



You'll have the join the list of those of us who are anxiously awaiting news of the Cat 9A forward rooms!  As of yet, we've heard and seen nothing on those rooms.  But I think I can address your concerns about the double glass - from looking at the construction pictures, we don't think there is double glass on those windows.  It looks like they put the outer glass directly over the porthole opening in the steel.  So hopefully no double glass to worry about.  

I know of at least one family in a corner 9A room on the MV, so hopefully we'll get pictures this week, but so far I've seen more people getting pixie dust upgrades out of the 9A rooms that I don't know if anyone has actually sailed in those rooms yet.  So stay tuned!  There is a separate thread devoted to the 9A rooms as well.  As to whether they're likely to be laid out differently, that is likely true given the way they've drawn the deck plans.  You can see the pictures in this thread recently of 10658 to see one example of how they've laid out a shorter and fatter room, but that one also had a curved wall to deal with.


----------



## SHammett

HallsofVA said:


> My TA just got off the christening cruise today.  She posted the following comment about whether you can get from the forward to the aft part of deck five.  She had originally been told that there was a way, but from her first reports, it doesn't seem that you can.  But she did have good things to say about the lack of noise from the theatre during a show, and confirmed that the Vibe access is on Deck 4, not Deck 5 as many had feared.
> 
> Here's what she posted:  "You cannot get from aft to forward on deck 5. You can only get aft from aft, mid from mid and forward from forward.
> 
> The access to the Vibe is also on deck 4, not deck 5. Forward deck 5 was very quiet last night during the show."



Yuck! That really defeats the purpose of me booking 5046 and 5013 for March of this year. I thought since we usually find ourselves going back and forth to the kids clubs more than anywhere else on the ship, deck 5 would be the most convenient. I guess more convenient then would be deck 6, but the ship is booked now. Seems kind of silly that they wouldn't have left a space open to provide access between the rooms and clubs. Oh well, still looking forward to the bigger verandah!


----------



## HallsofVA

SHammett said:


> Yuck! That really defeats the purpose of me booking 5046 and 5013 for March of this year. I thought since we usually find ourselves going back and forth to the kids clubs more than anywhere else on the ship, deck 5 would be the most convenient. I guess more convenient then would be deck 6, but the ship is booked now. Seems kind of silly that they wouldn't have left a space open to provide access between the rooms and clubs. Oh well, still looking forward to the bigger verandah!



In another thread (the one talking about the 5E rooms I think), someone posted some conflicting information that there might be a way to get through, but others have come back with the same note as my TA.  My TA will be back on the ship for the 1/26 and 1/30 cruises, so she's committed to chasing down this answer once and for all (hopefully).


----------



## sheryl921

First time cruiser here...with a few questions, of course!  We are booked in room 8012 on the Dream in January 2012 (SOOOOO excited!).  I had only looked at categories when we booked--I had been trying for category 9, but it was unavailable when we booked, so we went to 8C.  TA said 8012 was the best room available in that category, but I didn't think to ask why or check deck plans at the time.  I was just giddy that we were actually booking a Disney cruise!!  Anyway, on to the questions...

1.  DD13 and I are a little prone to motion sickness.  Should I worry about being so far forward on the ship?

2.  Once you have been assigned a room, is it possible to change to a guarantee reservation, in hopes of getting upgraded to a verandah (going back to the motion sickness issue--wondering if fresh air would be a good idea).

3.  If it is possible, should we switch to guarantee, or is it better to know what room you're in?

DH can't understand how I can be so excited a whole year in advance--I don't understand how he can't be!  A whole year to read and plan and read...


----------



## dsnydaddy

sheryl921 said:


> First time cruiser here...with a few questions, of course!  We are booked in room 8012 on the Dream in January 2012 (SOOOOO excited!).  I had only looked at categories when we booked--I had been trying for category 9, but it was unavailable when we booked, so we went to 8C.  TA said 8012 was the best room available in that category, but I didn't think to ask why or check deck plans at the time.  I was just giddy that we were actually booking a Disney cruise!!  Anyway, on to the questions...
> 
> 1.  DD13 and I are a little prone to motion sickness.  Should I worry about being so far forward on the ship?
> 
> 2.  Once you have been assigned a room, is it possible to change to a guarantee reservation, in hopes of getting upgraded to a verandah (going back to the motion sickness issue--wondering if fresh air would be a good idea).
> 
> 3.  If it is possible, should we switch to guarantee, or is it better to know what room you're in?
> 
> DH can't understand how I can be so excited a whole year in advance--I don't understand how he can't be!  A whole year to read and plan and read...



1.  Depends upon how sensitive that you are.  For me the ship really has to be rockin' before I notice.  Being on a high deck and far fore or aft will increase the movement sensation.

2.  Book the room that you want first.  Then upgrades are pixiedust rather than the lack of upgrade being a letdown.  My seasick Prone friend tells me that being able to see the horizon helps him.  So stick to an oceanview or verandah.

3.  Upgrades come at the whim of DCL and it really doesn't matter whether you are assigned a room or guaranty. If the need to move people up you'll have a shot.


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

just a comment from someone else prone to motion issues....stay away from the front of the ship if at all possible!!!!  I made that mistake once...never again.  Also, verandas with fresh air are very helpful to me!  I can do an ocean view, but the balcony helps a bunch!


----------



## Alexander

HallsofVA said:


> You'll have the join the list of those of us who are anxiously awaiting news of the Cat 9A forward rooms!  As of yet, we've heard and seen nothing on those rooms.  But I think I can address your concerns about the double glass - from looking at the construction pictures, we don't think there is double glass on those windows.  It looks like they put the outer glass directly over the porthole opening in the steel.  So hopefully no double glass to worry about.
> 
> I know of at least one family in a corner 9A room on the MV, so hopefully we'll get pictures this week, but so far I've seen more people getting pixie dust upgrades out of the 9A rooms that I don't know if anyone has actually sailed in those rooms yet.  So stay tuned!  There is a separate thread devoted to the 9A rooms as well.  As to whether they're likely to be laid out differently, that is likely true given the way they've drawn the deck plans.  You can see the pictures in this thread recently of 10658 to see one example of how they've laid out a shorter and fatter room, but that one also had a curved wall to deal with.



This is driving me crazy!  We have B2B booked in one of those rooms, and I want to know if I am going to want to upgrade us or not!  Patience is not my strong point!


----------



## HallsofVA

Justmestace - Do you remember what room number this picture represents?  I just noticed it has a murphy bed but no ceiling bed so I was curious.


----------



## gismo1554

sheryl921 said:


> First time cruiser here...with a few questions, of course!  We are booked in room 8012 on the Dream in January 2012 (SOOOOO excited!).  I had only looked at categories when we booked--I had been trying for category 9, but it was unavailable when we booked, so we went to 8C.  TA said 8012 was the best room available in that category, but I didn't think to ask why or check deck plans at the time.  I was just giddy that we were actually booking a Disney cruise!!  Anyway, on to the questions...
> 
> 1.  DD13 and I are a little prone to motion sickness.  Should I worry about being so far forward on the ship?
> 
> 2.  Once you have been assigned a room, is it possible to change to a guarantee reservation, in hopes of getting upgraded to a verandah (going back to the motion sickness issue--wondering if fresh air would be a good idea).
> 
> 3.  If it is possible, should we switch to guarantee, or is it better to know what room you're in?
> 
> DH can't understand how I can be so excited a whole year in advance--I don't understand how he can't be!  A whole year to read and plan and read...



Just wanted to contribute and say that I actually find having a view of the sea from the bedroom worse than not being able to see the sea. Also having the bed facing the same way the ship is moving didn't really help. I much prefer inside rooms!


----------



## spaddy

HallsofVA said:


> You'll have the join the list of those of us who are anxiously awaiting news of the Cat 9A forward rooms!  As of yet, we've heard and seen nothing on those rooms.  But I think I can address your concerns about the double glass - from looking at the construction pictures, we don't think there is double glass on those windows.  It looks like they put the outer glass directly over the porthole opening in the steel.  So hopefully no double glass to worry about.
> 
> I know of at least one family in a corner 9A room on the MV, so hopefully we'll get pictures this week, but so far I've seen more people getting pixie dust upgrades out of the 9A rooms that I don't know if anyone has actually sailed in those rooms yet.  So stay tuned!  There is a separate thread devoted to the 9A rooms as well.  As to whether they're likely to be laid out differently, that is likely true given the way they've drawn the deck plans.  You can see the pictures in this thread recently of 10658 to see one example of how they've laid out a shorter and fatter room, but that one also had a curved wall to deal with.




Add me to the list.  I have not seen the separate thread so I am off to look now.


----------



## clkelley

HallsofVA said:


> The accessible Cat 4B rooms on Deck 8 (8090/8588 and 8092/8590) appear to have double sized verandahs.  When you look at a picture of the side of the ship, the is a blank where it appears like a room is missing, until you line up the deck plan and see the two accessible rooms there.  This also seems to hold for the accessible room 5552, which is the last verandah room on the left on the picture above.  Assume it will hold true for the accessible rooms on the port side of the ship as well, on decks 8 and 6.



We're booked in 5552 in September.  That room/verandah looks HUGE


----------



## SixMouseFans

We're booked for connecting rooms 8144 and 8146.  By looking at the pictures in the first post it looks as if there is a wall between these rooms.  We were hoping that the verandahs could be shared anyone know for sure?


----------



## jenseib

HallsofVA said:


> You are going to have a great time!  As to those specific rooms, I haven't seen actual pictures of them.  However we have seen various pictures of deluxe verandah rooms, and if you're a fan of the Passporter site, they've posted lots of pictures and video of room 7022, which is also a 5C room like yours.  As to location, you're right between the forward and midship elevators, which should be super convenient for getting to other floors even when one set of elevators may be busy.  If you look at the indexed pictures in the first post of this thread, your rooms are essentially the same as rooms 7564 and 7566, just on the other side of the ship.  You've also picked some of the few rooms with an inside cabin nearby.  As to 7069, again no specific pictures that I've seen yet, but there are some pictures of inside rooms, and the Ch13 news guys got some great video of the virtual porthole in action where you can see people walking by outside the ship, and even a clip with Goofy dropping by for a splash!
> 
> Here's a link to the Passporter page with their videos and pictures:
> http://www.passporter.com/disney-cruises/disney-dream-cruise-ship-photos-videos.html



Thaks for that link. WE have 7666, which is a 5C, so it was nice to see what our room will most likely look like


----------



## TiggerAllie

We've booked 10004, 10006, and 10012 on the 8/16/11 sailing. After studying all the impressive pictures, I am a bit concerned that our verandahs are under the big bump out from the 11000s cabins. Are they going to be really dark? Will we be out of the way of the bridge look-overs? I'd love to hear opinions.

I'm also a bit concerned about motion sickness, being that high and that far forward. The ship is really full, but our TA is looking to see if we can get something more to the middle and lower down, maybe as the payment dates come due. It's really hard to find 3 connecting/nearby rooms on such a full ship!

Can't wait to hear reports back from the recent and MV cruises! I hope there are lots of pics.


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> Justmestace - Do you remember what room number this picture represents? I just noticed it has a murphy bed but no ceiling bed so I was curious.


 
I don't remember exactly, but here's a thread that shows a lot of pics of a Cat 8...which are the same as the picture I found.


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2640468


----------



## Sorahana

I just got back from a cruise on the Dream and OMG...that's all I can say  hehe it was amazing. 

I was in room 9664 (had a verandah!), so if anyone is supposed to stay in that room, I can give you info!


----------



## kclrmcd

SixMouseFans said:


> We're booked for connecting rooms 8144 and 8146.  By looking at the pictures in the first post it looks as if there is a wall between these rooms.  We were hoping that the verandahs could be shared anyone know for sure?




I booked yesterday and questioned the shared balcony issue.  I was told if you had connecting rooms, the balcony partition could open to make one large balcony.  Not sure if this is just for the extended balconies or all balconies.  If you are not in connecting rooms, they leave the partition in place to provide the privacy.


----------



## HallsofVA

justmestace said:


> I don't remember exactly, but here's a thread that shows a lot of pics of a Cat 8...which are the same as the picture I found.
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2640468



Thanks, I was just looking for the actual room number associated with that picture, since it is missing the ceiling bed.  I hadn't seen that picture before.  It's not the same as the room in the link above, which has all of the beds.


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> Thanks, I was just looking for the actual room number associated with that picture, since it is missing the ceiling bed. I hadn't seen that picture before. It's not the same as the room in the link above, which has all of the beds.


 

I'll try to find it for you.


----------



## kaseyC

My TA (who can't be mentioned on this board) has a picture of an Aft 6A balcony on his Facebook page.  It looks like it must be on the end where it curves.  The balcony is tiny, I mean it is barely there.  I don't know how DCL will be able to sell those without major complaints.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...8&set=a.129197590438217.16725.123239874367322

They also have some great pictures of an 8A without the split bath.


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> Thanks, I was just looking for the actual room number associated with that picture, since it is missing the ceiling bed. I hadn't seen that picture before. It's not the same as the room in the link above, which has all of the beds.


 


I can't find it. The closest I can come now to figuring out what it was, is that I *think* it's a Category 8B.


But here are a bunch of pictures that I hadn't seen before, of all kinds of rooms:

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/g1220-disney-dream-staterooms.html


----------



## UmmGooD

kaseyC said:


> My TA (who can't be mentioned on this board) has a picture of an Aft 6A balcony on his Facebook page.  It looks like it must be on the end where it curves.  The balcony is tiny, I mean it is barely there.  I don't know how DCL will be able to sell those without major complaints.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...8&set=a.129197590438217.16725.123239874367322
> 
> They also have some great pictures of an 8A without the split bath.



Wow that verandah is tiny!!

I wouldn't be very happy with that one.  If it truly is a 6A looking at the deck plans the rooms on that side with the smallest looking verandah on the deck plans are 10162 or 7192.  The photo is overexposed but to the right it looks like their is another rail and since the rail looks like it is straight up and down instead of curving in or out I think this might actually be a 6B and probably is room 5188.


----------



## UmmGooD

It is 5188 because if you look at the next photo in the album you can see two railings for that veradah showing it is deck 5 or 6.


----------



## elgerber

UmmGooD said:


> Wow that verandah is tiny!!
> 
> I wouldn't be very happy with that one.  If it truly is a 6A looking at the deck plans the rooms on that side with the smallest looking verandah on the deck plans are 10162 or 7192.  The photo is overexposed but to the right it looks like their is another rail and since the rail looks like it is straight up and down instead of curving in or out I think this might actually be a 6B and probably is room 5188.



If my 7192 turns out to be that small, I am going to be soooooooooooo mad!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UmmGooD

elgerber said:


> If my 7192 turns out to be that small, I am going to be soooooooooooo mad!!!!!!!!!



I hope for you it isn't like that.  One thing that is different between the corners on Decks 5&6 vs. 7-10 is the corner rooms on 5&6 are oceanview rooms without verandahs so that is probably why the edge of that verandah in the photos above is so small.  Now on deck 7 on the deck plans the part they have drawn in for your verandah looks bigger than 5188 and it is closer to the center of the ship than room 5188 so I am hoping for you it isn't that small.

I have 8188 and am now wondering how deep it is given how small that 5188 verandah is.  I know mine is really wide but if it is really shallow I would be slightly disappointed.


----------



## elgerber

UmmGooD said:


> I hope for you it isn't like that.  One thing that is different between the corners on Decks 5&6 vs. 7-10 is the corner rooms on 5&6 are oceanview rooms without verandahs so that is probably why the edge of that verandah in the photos above is so small.  Now on deck 7 on the deck plans the part they have drawn in for your verandah looks bigger than 5188 and it is closer to the center of the ship than room 5188 so I am hoping for you it isn't that small.
> 
> I have 8188 and am now wondering how deep it is given how small that 5188 verandah is.  I know mine is really wide but if it is really shallow I would be slightly disappointed.



I am thinking I wish I had 7190...


----------



## UmmGooD

elgerber said:


> I am thinking I wish I had 7190...



Well if we are dreaming I wish I had 8184


----------



## elgerber

UmmGooD said:


> Well if we are dreaming I wish I had 8184




We need pixie dust??


----------



## PrincessTrisha

clkelley said:


> We're booked in 5552 in September. That room/verandah looks HUGE


 
Please, please, please report back about that room. I've got it booked for B2B cruises Oct 30 & Nov 3rd.


----------



## HallsofVA

kaseyC said:


> My TA (who can't be mentioned on this board) has a picture of an Aft 6A balcony on his Facebook page.  It looks like it must be on the end where it curves.  The balcony is tiny, I mean it is barely there.  I don't know how DCL will be able to sell those without major complaints.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...8&set=a.129197590438217.16725.123239874367322
> 
> They also have some great pictures of an 8A without the split bath.



I think the small verandah room that is pictured is actually room 5188, which is a 6B verandah room, not 6A.  You can clearly see a double verandah railing, which is only on decks 5 and 6, so it can't be a 6A room.

It was great to see the pictures of the 8A rooms.  My friends travelling with us have that room and the connecting room booked for our August cruise for their family of 5, so they will be rolling in the space, though not so much in the bathroom space since there is apparently only 1 non-split bath in each room.


----------



## KatInHat

Has anyone seen pictures of the verandas or room for cat. 6a aft; particularly room 8678?  We are booked in that room and I was just curious to see if anyone had room or veranda pictures.  
Thanks


----------



## DisneyDudet

We had booked a 9A room, room 6000 for the Feb 10 cruise.

We looked at our luggage tags for the first time and we are now in room 6184, which is a 6B Deluxe Verandah room! We are so excited! We got our very first free upgrade!


----------



## hainerfamily

Boy, I'm glad you posted that pix of the tiny balcony!  Wow, I'd be angry for sure.

We're booked in the accessible 9170 in 2012 and I don't want this much trip planning to go to waste!

I LOVE the square 8A's...the width and separation of the couch and bed with the  partition is excellent. Lots of floor space.  Bathroom not great, but hey, it's a great trade off!

Lynn


----------



## HallsofVA

It's been long time coming, but here is an updated and better looking index of the front facing rooms on the ship.  I'm going to updated the first post as well, but wanted to put it here to highlight it as well.


----------



## justmestace

kaseyC said:


> My TA (who can't be mentioned on this board) has a picture of an Aft 6A balcony on his Facebook page. It looks like it must be on the end where it curves. The balcony is tiny, I mean it is barely there. I don't know how DCL will be able to sell those without major complaints.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...8&set=a.129197590438217.16725.123239874367322
> 
> They also have some great pictures of an 8A without the split bath.


 


They're wrong about the category. If that's room #5188, like they think it is, then that's a Category 9B.  All of the 9B's have dinky little verandahs....the ones on Deck 5, anyway.


PAY NO ATTENTION TO THIS. TURNS OUT, I CAN'T TELL THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE TWO COLORS OF THE CATEGORIES IN THE BROCHURE.


----------



## HallsofVA

DisneyDudet said:


> We had booked a 9A room, room 6000 for the Feb 10 cruise.
> 
> We looked at our luggage tags for the first time and we are now in room 6184, which is a 6B Deluxe Verandah room! We are so excited! We got our very first free upgrade!



You are continuing the trend of folks booked in a 9A forward room who are getting pixie dust upgrades!  Here's hoping MJ still sails in her 9A corner room tomorrow on the MV cruise!


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> Thanks, I was just looking for the actual room number associated with that picture, since it is missing the ceiling bed. I hadn't seen that picture before. It's not the same as the room in the link above, which has all of the beds.


 


Category 8C....8512
Whew...took me a while....


----------



## HallsofVA

justmestace said:


> They're wrong about the category. If that's room #5188, like they think it is, then that's a Category 9B.  All of the 9B's have dinky little verandahs....the ones on Deck 5, anyway.



Actually it's a 6B.  How did you manage to type that 6 upside down??


----------



## HallsofVA

justmestace said:


> Category 8C....8512
> Whew...took me a while....



Thanks!


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> Actually it's a 6B. How did you manage to type that 6 upside down??


 

  You're right, but it isn't my typing, it's my EYESIGHT! The two colors for the 9B and the 6B are so close, I can't tell them apart.
Do people have to be born color-blind, or can it happen with old age? This past weekend, I thought my cousin's house was pale green, and it's actually cream colored!!


----------



## HallsofVA

justmestace said:


> You're right, but it isn't my typing, it's my EYESIGHT! The two colors for the 9B and the 6B are so close, I can't tell them apart.
> Do people have to be born color-blind, or can it happen with old age? This past weekend, I thought my cousin's house was pale green, and it's actually cream colored!!



You were right the first time, though.  Those verandahs on the 9B rooms are very small.  Extremely small!  So small, only a fly can enjoy it!  

I was working out of town on a project one summer about 13 years ago.  One of my coworkers lent me his car.  He told me about where it was parked and told me it was green.  We looked, and looked and looked, and couldn't see a green car anywhere.  However, there was a champagne/gold colored car in that location, so I hit the lock button on his key chain, and sure enough, that was his car!  My other coworkers all agreed with me that the car was gold, not green.  For the rest of the project, when we were giving everyone pet nicknames, his was "CBE" or Color-blind Ed" whose car was "green, maybe gold"!


----------



## DisneyBaby2004

HallsofVA said:


> You are continuing the trend of folks booked in a 9A forward room who are getting pixie dust upgrades!  Here's hoping MJ still sails in her 9A corner room tomorrow on the MV cruise!



If you book a non gty room, can they just upgrade u w/o asking? What if u want to decline?


----------



## proudmom3

Does anyone know if the connecting rooms 5038/5040 cat 5E on the Dream are in a quiet place?  What are the rooms by?


----------



## dsnydaddy

DisneyBaby2004 said:


> If you book a non gty room, can they just upgrade u w/o asking? What if u want to decline?



Yeah, you can decline an upgrade.  I suppose that it's harder for DCL if you're not informed of the change until sailing date.  But, I've heard of more than a few who've declined upgrades.  Most famously are those who have an Obstructed View Cat 10 on the Wonder or Magic.  Being Upgraded from that Large "Secret Porthole" on Deck 5 could mean that you are moved to a Deck 1 Oceanview with 2 small portholes.  Hardly a great deal in anyones book.


----------



## UmmGooD

HallsofVA said:


> You are continuing the trend of folks booked in a 9A forward room who are getting pixie dust upgrades!  Here's hoping MJ still sails in her 9A corner room tomorrow on the MV cruise!



I am wondering if they are missing something for those rooms like Curtains that can handle the angled wall.  Since no one on here has officially sailed in one I am guessing they have some rooms on the ship that they aren't booking and they are moving people to those rooms until they have all the rooms completely finished.


----------



## HallsofVA

UmmGooD said:


> I am wondering if they are missing something for those rooms like Curtains that can handle the angled wall.  Since no one on here has officially sailed in one I am guessing they have some rooms on the ship that they aren't booking and they are moving people to those rooms until they have all the rooms completely finished.



Actually, if you look at the picture I posted recently, and added to the first post of the front facing 9A rooms, you will see that almost all of them seem to have curtains on the window.  So curtains don't seem to be the problem.

Someone on FB said they saw a 9A room, and it was pretty, but not much more information.


----------



## UmmGooD

HallsofVA said:


> Actually, if you look at the picture I posted recently, and added to the first post of the front facing 9A rooms, you will see that almost all of them seem to have curtains on the window.  So curtains don't seem to be the problem.
> 
> Someone on FB said they saw a 9A room, and it was pretty, but not much more information.



Thanks I missed that.  I just thought it was strange that everyone was getting upgraded out of them so I thought perhaps there was something missing from those rooms on the first few cruises that they had to finish.


----------



## disneyholic family

this is an AMAZING thread!!!!!!
thanks for putting so much time and effort into it!!!!!!!


----------



## Tikihula

DisneyDudet said:


> We had booked a 9A room, room 6000 for the Feb 10 cruise.
> 
> We looked at our luggage tags for the first time and we are now in room 6184, which is a 6B Deluxe Verandah room! We are so excited! We got our very first free upgrade!



Congrats on the upgrade!  We're hoping for one, too.  We're in 6004 next December, one of the forward facing rooms, and are hoping for a verandah upgrade somewhere midship.


----------



## HallsofVA

There are pictures of 6006 6004 9A rooms and 6514 8A rooms on a TA FB site. I'm remote or if post links.


----------



## UmmGooD

Here are the photos:





















They also posted photos of another 8A which I posted to the appropriate thread.


----------



## lanegang

I saw pictures that have recently been added on the prior link to a TA site on facebook.  It showed pics of this room which looked huge with two large portholes. Only thing is it looks like no curtain to divide kid sleep area.


----------



## UmmGooD

lanegang said:


> I saw pictures that have recently been added on the prior link to a TA site on facebook.  It showed pics of this room which looked huge with two large portholes. Only thing is it looks like no curtain to divide kid sleep area.



These are those photos from the TA facebook.  I posted them since Halls couldn't


----------



## JLDSMD

Thanks for the pics of the 9A corner rooms.  6006 is an accessible room, wondering if the corners on Decks 7 and 8 will be a similar set up.

Also, is that bath a split bath?


----------



## HallsofVA

UmmGooD said:


> They also posted photos of another 8A which I posted to the appropriate thread.




If you can, could you link in the 8A pics as well?  Thanks.

I am super bummed at the way the corner 9A room is set up.  I love the space, hate the window, proximity of the couch and bunk bed to the main bed, and lack of a privacy curtain between the two.  Also not sure if there is a split bath, but the bath you can see looks pretty large.


----------



## spaddy

HallsofVA said:


> If you can, could you link in the 8A pics as well?  Thanks.
> 
> I am super bummed at the way the corner 9A room is set up.  I love the space, hate the window, proximity of the couch and bunk bed to the main bed, and lack of a privacy curtain between the two.  Also not sure if there is a split bath, but the bath you can see looks pretty large.



I have a similar feeling.  We are traveling with our 6 year old and the curtain is nice and it will be missed.  We are book in a deck 7 9A room and it seems like it's possibly a little more roomy.  I'm excited to see a deck 7 or 8 room photo too.


----------



## UmmGooD

HallsofVA said:


> If you can, could you link in the 8A pics as well?  Thanks.
> 
> I am super bummed at the way the corner 9A room is set up.  I love the space, hate the window, proximity of the couch and bunk bed to the main bed, and lack of a privacy curtain between the two.  Also not sure if there is a split bath, but the bath you can see looks pretty large.



Here is the new 8A that was posted.  Do you want me to post the other two on deck 5 that have already been posted?:


----------



## DeeCee735

Room 9664 is our assigned Cat 6A room. It seems like its got an obstructed balcony based on the above picture and location?

Can anyone tell me if this is true?

TIA


----------



## UmmGooD

DeeCee735 said:


> Room 9664 is our assigned Cat 6A room. It seems like its got an obstructed balcony based on the above picture and location?
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is true?
> 
> TIA



You can see your room in this photo which was labeled by Halls.  It is partially obstructed.


----------



## Sorahana

DeeCee735 said:


> Room 9664 is our assigned Cat 6A room. It seems like its got an obstructed balcony based on the above picture and location?
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is true?
> 
> TIA



Hi! I actually just stayed in 9664 this past weekend. Here are some pictures of the balcony: 





Walking in the room 





Turned to the left on the verandah to take a photo (zoomed in)





View of Port Canaveral on the verandah (thing you're seeing to the left is probably from Deck 11 as part of it come out over the ship). 





View from inside the room, using my zoom lense so its a close up. You see you have the curve of the start of the "wall" is since the rooms to the left of this one have the giant portholes versus verandahs. On the right of the room is your neighboring room's verandah. 





You can slightly see the cleaning cart I'm talking about. I took this on an angle. 





Sitting on the verandah, wall behind me is where the room to your left is that has a giant porthole instead of a verandah. 


We had a really great view! And yes the "cleaning cart" thing that slides along the top of the ship is parked above the verandah but you barely notice it unless you look up or when you first walk out you may catch a glimpse of it, otherwise it doesn't obstruct the view too much. My mom also said she felt more comfortable with it there for some reason. 

I hope that helps, if you have any other questions, please ask!!


----------



## DeeCee735

is this thing right above the veranda in the corner room Cat 6A room 9664, a stationery thing? Cause if that's what's hanging over obstructed to begin with balcony, I'm not a happy camper.....


----------



## UmmGooD

DeeCee735 said:


> is this thing right above the veranda in the corner room Cat 6A room 9664, a stationery thing? Cause if that's what's hanging over obstructed to begin with balcony, I'm not a happy camper.....





Sorahana said:


> Hi! I actually just stayed in 9664 this past weekend. Here are some pictures of the balcony:
> 
> And yes the "cleaning cart" thing that slides along the top of the ship is parked above the verandah but you barely notice it unless you look up or when you first walk out you may catch a glimpse of it, otherwise it doesn't obstruct the view too much. My mom also said she felt more comfortable with it there for some reason.
> 
> I hope that helps, if you have any other questions, please ask!!



Sorahana already answered your question 

In the photo you posted it is down but they probably keep it up unless they are cleaning windows.


----------



## DeeCee735

Sorahana said:


> Hi! I actually just stayed in 9664 this past weekend. Here are some pictures of the balcony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walking in the room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned to the left on the verandah to take a photo (zoomed in)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of Port Canaveral on the verandah (thing you're seeing to the left is probably from Deck 11 as part of it come out over the ship).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from inside the room, using my zoom lense so its a close up. You see you have the curve of the start of the "wall" is since the rooms to the left of this one have the giant portholes versus verandahs. On the right of the room is your neighboring room's verandah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can slightly see the cleaning cart I'm talking about. I took this on an angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the verandah, wall behind me is where the room to your left is that has a giant porthole instead of a verandah.
> 
> 
> We had a really great view! And yes the "cleaning cart" thing that slides along the top of the ship is parked above the verandah but you barely notice it unless you look up or when you first walk out you may catch a glimpse of it, otherwise it doesn't obstruct the view too much. My mom also said she felt more comfortable with it there for some reason.
> 
> I hope that helps, if you have any other questions, please ask!!


 

Are you in room 9664? That's where we are assigned and I'm not happy about the cleaning cart. Is the balcony slightly obstructed due to the porthole room next to you?

TIA!


----------



## Sorahana

DeeCee735 said:


> is this thing right above the veranda in the corner room Cat 6A room 9664, a stationery thing? Cause if that's what's hanging over obstructed to begin with balcony, I'm not a happy camper.....



Yea that's it BUT it's not completely down like that. The bottom portion is pulled up so it does not hang down that low in front of the verandah (I had to look at a side view of the boat I got zoomed it to verify that). 






I was worried about it at first too, but was very happy that it wasn't as noticeable as I thought it would be.


----------



## DeeCee735

Sorahana said:


> Hi! I actually just stayed in 9664 this past weekend. Here are some pictures of the balcony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walking in the room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned to the left on the verandah to take a photo (zoomed in)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of Port Canaveral on the verandah (thing you're seeing to the left is probably from Deck 11 as part of it come out over the ship).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from inside the room, using my zoom lense so its a close up. You see you have the curve of the start of the "wall" is since the rooms to the left of this one have the giant portholes versus verandahs. On the right of the room is your neighboring room's verandah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can slightly see the cleaning cart I'm talking about. I took this on an angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the verandah, wall behind me is where the room to your left is that has a giant porthole instead of a verandah.
> 
> 
> We had a really great view! And yes the "cleaning cart" thing that slides along the top of the ship is parked above the verandah but you barely notice it unless you look up or when you first walk out you may catch a glimpse of it, otherwise it doesn't obstruct the view too much. My mom also said she felt more comfortable with it there for some reason.
> 
> I hope that helps, if you have any other questions, please ask!!


 

Thanks! I must have been posting my last post while you were posting yours. They sort of "crossed in the mail". I appreciate your response.
Let me ask you this, on the right side, where your neighbor also has a balcony, is there a divider between yours and theirs? Is it solid or see through? Just trying to get a feel for the privacy factor.

And, would you stay in this room again or was it too obstructed? I wondering if I should call???

Thanks again! Glad you enjoyed your trip!


----------



## Sorahana

DeeCee735 said:


> Thanks! I must have been posting my last post while you were posting yours. They sort of "crossed in the mail". I appreciate your response.
> Let me ask you this, on the right side, where your neighbor also has a balcony, is there a divider between yours and theirs? Is it solid or see through? Just trying to get a feel for the privacy factor.
> 
> And, would you stay in this room again or was it too obstructed? I wondering if I should call???
> 
> Thanks again! Glad you enjoyed your trip!



Your welcome, it's my pleasure . It was our first time on a cruise, so yea we were anxious but it was fine. 

There is a divider. You can barely see onto your neighbor's verandah unless you try to look through the cracks of space on the divider. the dividers can also be folded to the side if you are next to someone you know, etc. But they are locked in place if that's not the situation. 

I would stay in this room again in a heartbeat! The location was good since you pretty much walk out of the room, to the right and the elevator is to your left (or four flights of stairs) and takes you right up outside of Cabanas on Deck 11. 
It is a bit of a walk from the theatres/dinners since they're forward and on the lower decks and the room is aft (back), but if you navigate correctly (walk back then take the elevator up) you won't make the same mistake we did and have to walk the whole length of the boat to get back . But yes I would stay in this room again!


----------



## Aggiegrl

HallsofVA said:


> I am super bummed at the way the corner 9A room is set up.  I love the space, hate the window, proximity of the couch and bunk bed to the main bed, and lack of a privacy curtain between the two.  Also not sure if there is a split bath, but the bath you can see looks pretty large.



Me too.  We had 8006 booked but I just changed us to a 8D instead.  We will have a 2 year old on our cruise, so the curtain/separation is needed.  I feel like the corner 9As are going to sort of cave like.

I had a chance to book a 9A with the large window seat/porthole and didn't.  I'm kicking myself now.  The price difference is a couple hundred dollars.  I actually had a reservation on it until last week when I had to make a deposit or let it go.  Stupid me let it go.


----------



## HallsofVA

Aggiegrl said:


> Me too.  We had 8006 booked but I just changed us to a 8D instead.  We will have a 2 year old on our cruise, so the curtain/separation is needed.  I feel like the corner 9As are going to sort of cave like.
> 
> I had a chance to book a 9A with the large window seat/porthole and didn't.  I'm kicking myself now.  The price difference is a couple hundred dollars.  I actually had a reservation on it until last week when I had to make a deposit or let it go.  Stupid me let it go.



Unfortunately our cruise (8/16/11) has been sold out for 4 people since we booked almost, so until several folks cancel, my rebooking options aren't looking too good.  My only hope at this moment is that 8006 as a non-accessible room has a slightly different layout, but I'm not betting on it.


----------



## Amalia78

I am torn now too about the stateroom.  I have one booked for next year and will have a 3 year old on board with me.  I like the extra room it has, but am not positive if it is the best fit or not.  Though it seems like there have been several people in the 9A category that got pixie dust upgrades to verandas. Does anyone know what the view looks like out the window?


----------



## gfolchick

HallsofVA said:


> Unfortunately our cruise (8/16/11) has been sold out for 4 people since we booked almost, so until several folks cancel, my rebooking options aren't looking too good.  My only hope at this moment is that 8006 as a non-accessible room has a slightly different layout, but I'm not betting on it.



I'm on the same cruise in rooms 8000 and 8002.  I am super bummed seeing pictures.  Even though we got 2 rooms for the 4 of us there better be a split bath.  The layout doesn't make sense, the couch next to the bathroom with the TV near the porthole, across from the bed.  Desk areas and closets look smaller too   We picked those rooms hoping for plate glass windows and instead they are medium portholes.  (I skipped to last post on this thread so if the pictures of those rooms are not posted here I saw them on another thread titled Forward Dream Rooms).

My parents and brother are 9A guaranty. Watch they'll get upgraded to balconies...


----------



## Dahly

Aggiegrl said:


> Me too.  We had 8006 booked but I just changed us to a 8D instead.  We will have a 2 year old on our cruise, so the curtain/separation is needed.  I feel like the corner 9As are going to sort of cave like.
> 
> I had a chance to book a 9A with the large window seat/porthole and didn't.  I'm kicking myself now.  The price difference is a couple hundred dollars.  I actually had a reservation on it until last week when I had to make a deposit or let it go.  Stupid me let it go.




We had 8006 on the Fantasy in June 2012. I just switched to an 8C, there were no 8Ds, but it was only a diff of $176 for DS and I, so not too bad. 

I just have a feeling I would not be happy in that 9A room.


----------



## Amalia78

I decided to change my room from (9A) 7006 to 8(C) 8012.  I think it will be a better overall room for having a preschooler with me.  Thanks to all who took the time to post pictures and give advice on the ship.  It has really helped me out in making the best decision for my family


----------



## Aggiegrl

Dahly said:


> We had 8006 on the Fantasy in June 2012. I just switched to an 8C, there were no 8Ds, but it was only a diff of $176 for DS and I, so not too bad.
> 
> I just have a feeling I would not be happy in that 9A room.



Ours was on the Fantasy too, but in May.  I know I wasn't going to be happy either.  When you are paying $3K for the cruise, $200 is a small price to be happy.

I lucked out on an 8D on deck 6.  If Deck 5 was my only option, I would have gone to an 8C.  I'm not crazy about being on the same level as the children's areas.  DS (2) will be in the nursery some, but I'd rather walk down a flight of stairs.


----------



## JWG

Dahly said:


> We had 8006 on the Fantasy in June 2012. I just switched to an 8C, there were no 8Ds, but it was only a diff of $176 for DS and I, so not too bad.
> 
> I just have a feeling I would not be happy in that 9A room.



We had 9A on Dream in April, 2012, switched to 8C as well.  Moved to 7018 I think?  Wanted 8D as well, but my wife won't sail in the back of the ship and the two 8D forward room weren't available.

I do think the 9A would be great for a party of 2.  But with kids, not so much.


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> Unfortunately our cruise (8/16/11) has been sold out for 4 people since we booked almost, so until several folks cancel, my rebooking options aren't looking too good. My only hope at this moment is that 8006 as a non-accessible room has a slightly different layout, but I'm not betting on it.


 


I have a feeling, if this helps at all, that the non-handicapped WILL at least have the split bath. 
I agree, I would be pretty disappointed w/o the curtain, too.  I sailed last summer with two very dear friends, husband and wife, and my "section" of the room was the curtained-off area....at least for dressing and sleeping. I would have hated to have had to dress in the bathroom for the whole cruise.


----------



## justmestace

So....has anyone found any pictures of the aft balconies yet?


----------



## ibouncetoo

My friend has a Dect 5 mega balcony.  I'll mosey over to facebook and ask her if I can post one here.

.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

justmestace said:


> They're wrong about the category. If that's room #5188, like they think it is, then that's a Category 9B.  All of the 9B's have dinky little verandahs....the ones on Deck 5, anyway.
> 
> 
> PAY NO ATTENTION TO THIS. TURNS OUT, I CAN'T TELL THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE TWO COLORS OF THE CATEGORIES IN THE BROCHURE.



wait wait wait- all the 6B's on deck 5 are dinky? Even 5190 and 5192? Please tell me that is not the case!
(and if I had booked that corner one that someone showed a pic of I'd be HIGHLY upset and defniitely complaining. The nerve even calling that a verandah and charging the same as the rest. I'd take one of those obstructed verandahs on deck 5/side that all the extended verandahs on the end can look back and see your entire verandah over that thing you can barely stand in. Oh I'd be unhappy in that thing. Not even a chair? just room for a bench with cushion on it? what-ever. I'd book that only if it was cheaper than the other 6B verandahs, but only if.

and by the way those cat 8's that pictures were shown of- I wouldn't like that at all either! It would NOT work with kids without a curtain or anything but honestly even with just DH and myself I wouldn't be fond of it. Bad enough the porthole window angles up so you get a view of the sky and probably feels smaller with the ceiling angled- but no curtain so DH can go to bed early when I do NOT go to bed early? no

I saw some pictures of some category (can't remember sorry) that was like 8 I think- definitely oceanview I think- but it was almost like 2 rooms- or was 2 rooms. I thnk it's those ones that are square shaped on the deck plans- and bright pink LOL


----------



## HallsofVA

justmestace said:


> So....has anyone found any pictures of the aft balconies yet?



Barb (inkognito) tweeted some pictures on her site which is linked into another post.  I've been offline but will go look for them now.

Deck 6 aft verandah, Room 6690, Cat 6B:








View of double railings and flag:





View down on Sorcerer Mickey


----------



## pixie08

UmmGooD said:


> Here is the new 8A that was posted.  Do you want me to post the other two on deck 5 that have already been posted?:



So is it safe to assume this is also what 6014 looks like? Are all the rooms mirror images?

PS thank you so much for posting these!


----------



## LuvsBlueDiamonds

6690 is my room on the Dream and the Fantasy! I'm so pleased with it. Best wishes for all!


----------



## HallsofVA

UmmGooD said:


> Here is the new 8A that was posted.  Do you want me to post the other two on deck 5 that have already been posted?



Thanks, it would be nice to have them in here as well, if not already posted.  (Especially since my friends are booked in these specific rooms on the 8/16 sailing.)

Cat 8A Sleeping Area:





Cat 8A 5020 living area:





Cat 8A bathroom (non-split):





Cat 8A 5022 living area:


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> Barb (inkognito) tweeted some pictures on her site which is linked into another post. I've been offline but will go look for them now.
> 
> Deck 6 aft verandah, Room 6690, Cat 6B:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of double railings and flag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View down on Sorcerer Mickey


 


I found those...thanks!!


----------



## justmestace

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> wait wait wait- all the 6B's on deck 5 are dinky? Even 5190 and 5192? Please tell me that is not the case!
> (and if I had booked that corner one that someone showed a pic of I'd be HIGHLY upset and defniitely complaining. The nerve even calling that a verandah and charging the same as the rest. I'd take one of those obstructed verandahs on deck 5/side that all the extended verandahs on the end can look back and see your entire verandah over that thing you can barely stand in. Oh I'd be unhappy in that thing. Not even a chair? just room for a bench with cushion on it? what-ever. I'd book that only if it was cheaper than the other 6B verandahs, but only if.
> 
> and by the way those cat 8's that pictures were shown of- I wouldn't like that at all either! It would NOT work with kids without a curtain or anything but honestly even with just DH and myself I wouldn't be fond of it. Bad enough the porthole window angles up so you get a view of the sky and probably feels smaller with the ceiling angled- but no curtain so DH can go to bed early when I do NOT go to bed early? no
> 
> I saw some pictures of some category (can't remember sorry) that was like 8 I think- definitely oceanview I think- but it was almost like 2 rooms- or was 2 rooms. I thnk it's those ones that are square shaped on the deck plans- and bright pink LOL


 


5190 and 5192 aren't as bad, they're square and a bit deeper. I'd take those over one of the higher categories on the side of the ship any day.


----------



## proudmom3

Any info or pictures on rooms 5038 and or 5040 on the Dream.  Cat 5E????


----------



## HashHoney

Sorahana said:


> Hi! I actually just stayed in 9664 this past weekend. Here are some pictures of the balcony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walking in the room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned to the left on the verandah to take a photo (zoomed in)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of Port Canaveral on the verandah (thing you're seeing to the left is probably from Deck 11 as part of it come out over the ship).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from inside the room, using my zoom lense so its a close up. You see you have the curve of the start of the "wall" is since the rooms to the left of this one have the giant portholes versus verandahs. On the right of the room is your neighboring room's verandah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can slightly see the cleaning cart I'm talking about. I took this on an angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the verandah, wall behind me is where the room to your left is that has a giant porthole instead of a verandah.
> 
> 
> We had a really great view! And yes the "cleaning cart" thing that slides along the top of the ship is parked above the verandah but you barely notice it unless you look up or when you first walk out you may catch a glimpse of it, otherwise it doesn't obstruct the view too much. My mom also said she felt more comfortable with it there for some reason.
> 
> I hope that helps, if you have any other questions, please ask!!



 Thanks so much for the pics of this room!  My parents and DS will be in that room one month from today!    We're going to be next door with the giant porthole (9662).  I just showed my DS and he's so excited!  I can't wait to show my parents.  

Laura


----------



## UmmGooD

Here is the post with extended verandah (5E) photos:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39713519&postcount=1


----------



## OhToodles2

Hi everyone! I'm wondering about the Cat 5D rooms on deck 6 (we're in room 6082). It's a connected room but I haven't seen any pictures of what the connected wall looks like. We don't know our neighbors and I have a toddler so I'm wondering if it's in our best interest to move to a not connecting room.  What do you think? Also, I noticed that Im the last room before the 4D rooms, do you think there will be a wall on the otherside of the veranda?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Matt@WDWR

Somebody recommended a Verandah to me that is on Deck 5. It was either room 5546 or 5046 because of the larger verandah. What I want to know is will those rooms be quiet since the theater seems to be under it? I can't stand a loud room! Thanks!


----------



## HallsofVA

Matt@WDWR said:


> Somebody recommended a Verandah to me that is on Deck 5. It was either room 5546 or 5046 because of the larger verandah. What I want to know is will those rooms be quiet since the theater seems to be under it? I can't stand a loud room! Thanks!



Those are rooms that I've recommended, since they are located more above the restrooms in front of the theatre, than above the theatre itself, and they are the only non-connecting rooms in that group.  Those rooms, and the rooms just aft of those rooms, should be good.  I like the right side rooms (5546) since it generally has a better view of Castaway Cay.


----------



## Matt@WDWR

Thanks HallsofVA!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

HallsofVA said:


> Thanks, it would be nice to have them in here as well, if not already posted.  (Especially since my friends are booked in these specific rooms on the 8/16 sailing.)
> 
> Cat 8A Sleeping Area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat 8A 5020 living area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat 8A bathroom (non-split):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat 8A 5022 living area:


You know what? I like that for an 8a.. I like the way it's like almost like a 2br -it really is like it! I like.... 
Which rooms are like this? Just a few? 
It's not a verandah- it's oceanview right? I can't figure out the window area- it's so bright. Is it one of the big portholes or something? 
The window area has me confused and it seems like this room is much bigger- it even has the extra chair and not just a sofa! 




justmestace said:


> 5190 and 5192 aren't as bad, they're square and a bit deeper. I'd take those over one of the higher categories on the side of the ship any day.


When you say a bit deeper- do you mean a bit deeper than the corner one we saw that is teensy tiny? or do you mean the same size as we're used to verandahs on Magic? "aren't as bad" doesn't sound very promising to me. LOL 

And why would you take it over one of the higher categories on the side of the ship any day? I am curious why it's better.  



UmmGooD said:


> Here is the post with extended verandah (5E) photos:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39713519&postcount=1



Oohhhh yay! Finally!


----------



## justmestace

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> You know what? I like that for an 8a.. I like the way it's like almost like a 2br -it really is like it! I like....
> Which rooms are like this? Just a few?
> It's not a verandah- it's oceanview right? I can't figure out the window area- it's so bright. Is it one of the big portholes or something?
> The window area has me confused and it seems like this room is much bigger- it even has the extra chair and not just a sofa!
> 
> 
> 
> When you say a bit deeper- do you mean a bit deeper than the corner one we saw that is teensy tiny? or do you mean the same size as we're used to verandahs on Magic? "aren't as bad" doesn't sound very promising to me. LOL
> 
> And why would you take it over one of the higher categories on the side of the ship any day? I am curious why it's better.
> 
> 
> 
> Oohhhh yay! Finally!


 

I like that room, too, but to me it looks like that's a balcony door beyond the bedroom area....which would mean it's not a Cat 8A. 


By deeper, I mean those balconies straight in the middle of the aft go out forward (toward the water) further than the ones we usually see in the middle of the ship (on the sides). I would rather have more space going out that way, than just a narrow standard balcony (like on a Cat 4 on the Wonder for example). Plus, I like the aft. 
On my Dream cruise this coming summer, I just moved us from a Cat 4D to a Cat 6A, because I like the aft and the deeper verandah. Granted, I lost some room space, but if we're in the room at all, we're out on the verandah. Except sleeping and showering.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

justmestace said:


> I like that room, too, but to me it looks like that's a balcony door beyond the bedroom area....which would mean it's not a Cat 8A.
> 
> 
> By deeper, I mean those balconies straight in the middle of the aft go out forward (toward the water) further than the ones we usually see in the middle of the ship (on the sides). I would rather have more space going out that way, than just a narrow standard balcony (like on a Cat 4 on the Wonder for example). Plus, I like the aft.
> On my Dream cruise this coming summer, I just moved us from a Cat 4D to a Cat 6A, because I like the aft and the deeper verandah. Granted, I lost some room space, but if we're in the room at all, we're out on the verandah. Except sleeping and showering.



Ah gotcha (about after verandahs)
and yeah. I'm confused about that room. but the source is reliable (where the photos came from/who took them) But it DOES look like those are verandahs out of both parts of that room. If they are portholes- it was just very bright and they are very big?


----------



## TravelGrl

DisneyDudet said:


> We had booked a 9A room, room 6000 for the Feb 10 cruise.



We are booked on 6000 for Feb 27, and I was wondering how you got upgraded. Are you Cast Away club, or going for a special occasion? I am trying not to get my hopes up, but it would be nice to be upgraded too.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Ah gotcha (about after verandahs)
> and yeah. I'm confused about that room. but the source is reliable (where the photos came from/who took them) But it DOES look like those are verandahs out of both parts of that room. If they are portholes- it was just very bright and they are very big?



I am confused too. What is that divider wall in the pictures?


----------



## HallsofVA

justmestace said:


> I like that room, too, but to me it looks like that's a balcony door beyond the bedroom area....which would mean it's not a Cat 8A.





BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> 'm confused about that room. but the source is reliable (where the photos came from/who took them) But it DOES look like those are verandahs out of both parts of that room. If they are portholes- it was just very bright and they are very big?



I think they are just really big porthole windows with the pictures taken at a very bright time of day.  When you look at the picture of the 8A with the pole in the middle, you see just how truly large those porthole windows are.



disneymagicgirl said:


> I am confused too. What is that divider wall in the pictures?



It is a partial wall (and supporting wall judging from the pole in the room that doesn't have the wall in it) that separates the sleeping area from the sofa area on that 8A room.  Think of it as the ultimate in privacy curtain to separate the two areas!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

HallsofVA said:


> I think they are just really big porthole windows with the pictures taken at a very bright time of day.  When you look at the picture of the 8A with the pole in the middle, you see just how truly large those porthole windows are.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a partial wall (and supporting wall judging from the pole in the room that doesn't have the wall in it) that separates the sleeping area from the sofa area on that 8A room.  Think of it as the ultimate in privacy curtain to separate the two areas!



That's the way I think of it and golly if I book an inside room that's the one I want! haha I like it- it's totally like having two rooms almost like a cat 3 (like the non midship ones we always had) -minus some of the other stuff and verandah and all that ofcourse LOL


----------



## HallsofVA

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> That's the way I think of it and golly if I book an inside room that's the one I want! haha I like it- it's totally like having two rooms almost like a cat 3 (like the non midship ones we always had) -minus some of the other stuff and verandah and all that ofcourse LOL



I don't know I'd put these quite in the same realm as an inside room, but they may be a bit more spacious than a Cat T room in the sleeping and seating area (but not the bathroom and other areas.)


----------



## DisneyDudet

We didn't do anything. We booked the morning we were able to start booking for the Dream. We wanted MV but I couldnt afford it. This was way cheaper!!

I am a silver CC member, this cruise will make me gold, so it isn't that.

I have no idea how we got lucky. From other posts, it seems they are upgrading some people... Maybe these cruises aren't full and they need to even out the ship? My friends are coming too, but they booked way later and are in a Family Oceanview on deck 8, no upgrade. 

I bet this is luck of the draw. Upgrade pixie dust headed your way!


----------



## disneymagicgirl

HallsofVA said:


> I think they are just really big porthole windows with the pictures taken at a very bright time of day.  When you look at the picture of the 8A with the pole in the middle, you see just how truly large those porthole windows are.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a partial wall (and supporting wall judging from the pole in the room that doesn't have the wall in it) that separates the sleeping area from the sofa area on that 8A room.  Think of it as the ultimate in privacy curtain to separate the two areas!



Do you know how many ppl it sleeps? Are all cat 8a rooms laid out like this?


----------



## HallsofVA

disneymagicgirl said:


> Do you know how many ppl it sleeps? Are all cat 8a rooms laid out like this?



So far we have seen two separate 8A layouts.  The 8A rooms that are divided into two sleeping areas (5020, 5022, and assume 5520 and 5522) appear to only sleep 3.  There is a bed in the sleeping area, and the single flip couch bed in the other room.  I confirmed this by searching for rooms on the DCL website, and these rooms consistely show when you search for 3 people, but don't show when you search for 4 people.

The other 8A layout we've seen is the one with the single double-wide room with the support pole in the middle on Deck 6.  When I search for rooms on the DCL website, rooms 6514, 6016 and 5018 appear as available to book for 4 people.  I'd assume that 5518 would be the same, but unsure.

We've been told that no 8A rooms sleep 5.


----------



## FAUguy

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> You know what? I like that for an 8a.. I like the way it's like almost like a 2br -it really is like it! I like....
> Which rooms are like this? Just a few?
> It's not a verandah- it's oceanview right? I can't figure out the window area- it's so bright. Is it one of the big portholes or something?
> The window area has me confused and it seems like this room is much bigger- it even has the extra chair and not just a sofa!
> 
> 
> 
> When you say a bit deeper- do you mean a bit deeper than the corner one we saw that is teensy tiny? or do you mean the same size as we're used to verandahs on Magic? "aren't as bad" doesn't sound very promising to me. LOL
> 
> And why would you take it over one of the higher categories on the side of the ship any day? I am curious why it's better.
> 
> 
> 
> Oohhhh yay! Finally!



You need to check out this thread for more info about the different 8A rooms:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2642368
Those few pics are of 5020/5022 that has a physical divider wall in the middle, but it has a single bathroom. The room 6514 (which is posted later in that thread) is all open without the divider wall, but has a support beam in the middle. It is also said that it has a split bath. Room 6016 should look the same as 6514.


----------



## justmestace

I copied the picture of 5020 into my pictures and then put it in a photo program and messed with the lighting. You can tell, once you get rid of the glare from the windows, that they are porthole windows.
I guess I just never thought of the porthole windows as having curtains that long.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

HallsofVA said:


> I don't know I'd put these quite in the same realm as an inside room, but they may be a bit more spacious than a Cat T room in the sleeping and seating area (but not the bathroom and other areas.)


I was all confused at your post for a moment then I realized I'd said inside room! I meant oceanview! Not inside. LOL Silly me. 




FAUguy said:


> You need to check out this thread for more info about the different 8A rooms:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2642368
> Those few pics are of 5020/5022 that has a physical divider wall in the middle, but it has a single bathroom. The room 6514 (which is posted later in that thread) is all open without the divider wall, but has a support beam in the middle. It is also said that it has a split bath. Room 6016 should look the same as 6514.


thanks! 
Ah, so it seems that the trade off for more room (at least seems like it) and the feel of seperate living/sleeping area-- is one bath not split. 



justmestace said:


> I copied the picture of 5020 into my pictures and then put it in a photo program and messed with the lighting. You can tell, once you get rid of the glare from the windows, that they are porthole windows.
> I guess I just never thought of the porthole windows as having curtains that long.


me too! I think it's the super bright there and long curtains that threw me off. 
But it means there is a huge porthole in the living area and huge porthole in the bedroom area? Traded off by one bathroom instead of split bathroom, it seems. You know, I'm trying to imagine if the split bath was ever THAT much of an issue for us. I'm not sure it is. And we'll find out on the upcoming cruises with our sideways inside cabins. LOL


----------



## disneymagicgirl

HallsofVA said:


> So far we have seen two separate 8A layouts.  The 8A rooms that are divided into two sleeping areas (5020, 5022, and assume 5520 and 5522) appear to only sleep 3.  There is a bed in the sleeping area, and the single flip couch bed in the other room.  I confirmed this by searching for rooms on the DCL website, and these rooms consistely show when you search for 3 people, but don't show when you search for 4 people.
> 
> The other 8A layout we've seen is the one with the single double-wide room with the support pole in the middle on Deck 6.  When I search for rooms on the DCL website, rooms 6514, 6016 and 5018 appear as available to book for 4 people.  I'd assume that 5518 would be the same, but unsure.
> 
> We've been told that no 8A rooms sleep 5.



That's a bummer...thanks for the reply!
I just looked, and it actually costs a little more than a lower category verandah room. I'd rather have a verandah than the wall btwn the areas, I think.


----------



## justmestace

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> I was all confused at your post for a moment then I realized I'd said inside room! I meant oceanview! Not inside. LOL Silly me.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!
> Ah, so it seems that the trade off for more room (at least seems like it) and the feel of seperate living/sleeping area-- is one bath not split.
> 
> 
> me too! I think it's the super bright there and long curtains that threw me off.
> But it means there is a huge porthole in the living area and huge porthole in the bedroom area? Traded off by one bathroom instead of split bathroom, it seems. You know, I'm trying to imagine if the split bath was ever THAT much of an issue for us. I'm not sure it is. And we'll find out on the upcoming cruises with our sideways inside cabins. LOL


 

Yes, there's another porthole window in the living area.

The split bathroom never meant much to my family. If our daughter was in either one, she had the door locked and no one else could get in there....likewise with our son. We all just take turns.


----------



## KingRichard

justmestace said:


> Yes, there's another porthole window in the living area.
> 
> The split bathroom never meant much to my family. If our daughter was in either one, she had the door locked and no one else could get in there....likewise with our son. We all just take turns.



Isn't that what a split bath is for? To get into the other room?


----------



## disneymagicgirl

KingRichard said:


> Isn't that what a split bath is for? To get into the other room?



No, it is so one can use a potty or sink while another is showering.


----------



## SuperRob

Sorahana said:


> Hi! I actually just stayed in 9664 this past weekend.



Thank you so much for posting these. I'm far less concerned about the verandah now.


----------



## wiljans

Hello all first time poster here. Just trying to figure out our room that we have booked on the Dream for Feb 10. When we booked our cruise back in November we booked a Deluxe oceanview stateroom. 
Well I was just looking over our reservations and it states it is a category 9a and the room number is 5182. When I look at the deck plans and the pics from this thread it shows that this room has a veranda. Am I wrong in assuming this?
Thanks for the info if possible.
BTW I cannot wait to get on it. Been on one cruise before 10 years ago and this is our daughters first cruise and she will not know till we get to port. She is 9 and turns 10 on valentines day. Got her a birthday celebration registered when we booked. Hope it will be as good as her 5th bday she had at WDW.


----------



## motherofallfans

You've been upgraded!  Enjoy.  And remember to post a room review.


----------



## wiljans

Woohoo thats what I was thinking but was just not sure. Oh I for sure will post some pics and a review of it on here. Thanks for the info.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

wiljans said:


> Woohoo thats what I was thinking but was just not sure. Oh I for sure will post some pics and a review of it on here. Thanks for the info.



congrats!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

motherofallfans said:


> You've been upgraded!  Enjoy.  And remember to post a room review.





wiljans said:


> Woohoo thats what I was thinking but was just not sure. Oh I for sure will post some pics and a review of it on here. Thanks for the info.



 Yay! So happy for you. Have a magical cruise. My DD turned 7 on our first cruise. It was very magical! Your daughter will have a birthday that others "DREAM" of.


----------



## DisneyDudet

wiljans said:


> Hello all first time poster here. Just trying to figure out our room that we have booked on the Dream for Feb 10. When we booked our cruise back in November we booked a Deluxe oceanview stateroom.
> Well I was just looking over our reservations and it states it is a category 9a and the room number is 5182. When I look at the deck plans and the pics from this thread it shows that this room has a veranda. Am I wrong in assuming this?
> Thanks for the info if possible.
> BTW I cannot wait to get on it. Been on one cruise before 10 years ago and this is our daughters first cruise and she will not know till we get to port. She is 9 and turns 10 on valentines day. Got her a birthday celebration registered when we booked. Hope it will be as good as her 5th bday she had at WDW.



Ours is exactly like that. We were 9a and now have a verandah. In fact, we are neighbors!! We are in 6184!! Yes, for the Feb 10 cruise!


----------



## msbiscuit

wiljans said:


> Hello all first time poster here. Just trying to figure out our room that we have booked on the Dream for Feb 10. When we booked our cruise back in November we booked a Deluxe oceanview stateroom.
> Well I was just looking over our reservations and it states it is a category 9a and the room number is 5182. When I look at the deck plans and the pics from this thread it shows that this room has a veranda. Am I wrong in assuming this?
> Thanks for the info if possible.
> BTW I cannot wait to get on it. Been on one cruise before 10 years ago and this is our daughters first cruise and she will not know till we get to port. She is 9 and turns 10 on valentines day. Got her a birthday celebration registered when we booked. Hope it will be as good as her 5th bday she had at WDW.



Congrats on your upgrade! I'm on the Feb. 10 cruise, as well! It will be here before we know it!


----------



## jenseib

wiljans said:


> Hello all first time poster here. Just trying to figure out our room that we have booked on the Dream for Feb 10. When we booked our cruise back in November we booked a Deluxe oceanview stateroom.
> Well I was just looking over our reservations and it states it is a category 9a and the room number is 5182. When I look at the deck plans and the pics from this thread it shows that this room has a veranda. Am I wrong in assuming this?
> Thanks for the info if possible.
> BTW I cannot wait to get on it. Been on one cruise before 10 years ago and this is our daughters first cruise and she will not know till we get to port. She is 9 and turns 10 on valentines day. Got her a birthday celebration registered when we booked. Hope it will be as good as her 5th bday she had at WDW.



My b-day is on Valentines day too.  Yay for your upgrade!


----------



## ladypirate

looks like some family that was booked was booked into 6678.  to me, this looks like an obstructed balcony.  I am thinking of moving them to the rear cabins (is that aft?) with those big verandahs that are cat 6A, they are booked in 6B?  Thoughts?  

Oh, this is for a Fantasy June 2012, so i am thinking no rush but i would like to get it switched asap...!


----------



## HallsofVA

wiljans said:


> Hello all first time poster here. Just trying to figure out our room that we have booked on the Dream for Feb 10. When we booked our cruise back in November we booked a Deluxe oceanview stateroom.
> Well I was just looking over our reservations and it states it is a category 9a and the room number is 5182. When I look at the deck plans and the pics from this thread it shows that this room has a veranda. Am I wrong in assuming this?
> Thanks for the info if possible.



Congratulations!  And you are continuing the trend of 9A folks getting upgraded out of the 9A rooms.



ladypirate said:


> looks like some family that was booked was booked into 6678.  to me, this looks like an obstructed balcony.  I am thinking of moving them to the rear cabins (is that aft?) with those big verandahs that are cat 6A, they are booked in 6B?  Thoughts?
> 
> Oh, this is for a Fantasy June 2012, so i am thinking no rush but i would like to get it switched asap...!



6678 is one of the obstructed verandah rooms, so if you have the chance to switch them, you might want to go ahead and do so, if it would be a concern to them.  There is the possibility that those obstructed verandahs could be reclassified, but given that they are billed as metal walled verandahs, it's not a guarantee.  So if you want to take the chance between now and then that they might get recategorized, then keep it and you might get some benefit.  Or they might move you, which could split you up if you have family all in the same locale.


----------



## Matt@WDWR

We will be in room 7584 on the June 10th 2012 Cruise. We wanted a verandah and we were told staying midship would be more convenient and lessen the seasickness!


----------



## livingis2me

I can't seem to find any conversation about aft rooms 7688 or 7190.  Are these or aren't these accessible.  The deck plans I've seen list them as being accessible, but the photo in post one does not mention it as being so.

Ron


----------



## HallsofVA

livingis2me said:


> I can't seem to find any conversation about aft rooms 7688 or 7190.  Are these or aren't these accessible.  The deck plans I've seen list them as being accessible, but the photo in post one does not mention it as being so.
> 
> Ron



I think these rooms may still be shrouded in mystery.  Originally listed as accessible, a subsequent deck plan removed them from the accessible list.  Then after float out, we saw them replace the regular verandah doors with accessible verandah doors, and some people were told by DCL CMs that these rooms were still being evaluated to determined whether they would be accessible or not.  

So last I heard, the jury was still out, and we were awaiting reports from actual cruisers as to what the story on these rooms is.


----------



## mjf

Any pictures of the Cat 5A rooms? I'm really hoping there is a divider.  We are in #10652.

Thanks there is a wealth of information on this thread.


----------



## HallsofVA

mjf said:


> Any pictures of the Cat 5A rooms? I'm really hoping there is a divider.  We are in #10652.
> 
> Thanks there is a wealth of information on this thread.



All of the standard rectangle rooms we've seen have the privacy divider if that's what you're concerned about.  I have no reason to suspect your room will have any problems.  It's only the non-standard rooms (square or rounded in some way) that have had problems with no privacy curtains in the room.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

justmestace said:


> Yes, there's another porthole window in the living area.
> 
> The split bathroom never meant much to my family. If our daughter was in either one, she had the door locked and no one else could get in there....likewise with our son. We all just take turns.



haha 
Yeah... I racked my brain trying to think of a time it really came in handy.. and I think there was only ONCE that we both took a shower at the same time in our cat 3 at the time... and it wasn't really necessary. I mean it wouldn't have caused any problems if I'd gone in first and then him- he showered the same time as me and STILL had to wait for me to complete getting 'ready'.. he could have been showering during that time. HAHA and we've been married long enough that there's no need to lock the other one out while one is in the shower. haha

I am totally confused by the one post that said a "lower category verandah" cost less than the 8a?!?!


----------



## livingis2me

HallsofVA said:


> I think these rooms may still be shrouded in mystery.  Originally listed as accessible, a subsequent deck plan removed them from the accessible list.  Then after float out, we saw them replace the regular verandah doors with accessible verandah doors, and some people were told by DCL CMs that these rooms were still being evaluated to determined whether they would be accessible or not.
> 
> So last I heard, the jury was still out, and we were awaiting reports from actual cruisers as to what the story on these rooms is.


Thank you.


----------



## HallsofVA

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> I am totally confused by the one post that said a "lower category verandah" cost less than the 8a?!?!



It's probably more accurate to say that a higher category verandah cost less than an 8A.  When we booked the Fantasy MV cruise on 1/17/11, the Cat 6A cost was less than the Cat 8B or 8A cost for the same number of people.  And it was only $100-$170 to downgrade from the verandah to a 8C or 8D room.  So we booked the 6A though we keep considering the 8D rooms.

Here are the prices I see for that cruise with the ones that are out of sequence highlighted:
11A - $5813
8D - $5827
8C - $5897
10A - $5981
6A - $5995 This is what we booked and is now sold out
8B - $6037
8A - $6219
5D - $6247


----------



## justmestace

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> I am totally confused by the one post that said a "lower category verandah" cost less than the 8a?!?!


 

Did I say that? If I did, don't pay any attention to me. I shouldn't even be ON the boards at all.....my brain has just not been functioning correctly the last couple of weeks.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

HallsofVA said:


> It's probably more accurate to say that a higher category verandah cost less than an 8A.  When we booked the Fantasy MV cruise on 1/17/11, the Cat 6A cost was less than the Cat 8B or 8A cost for the same number of people.  And it was only $100-$170 to downgrade from the verandah to a 8C or 8D room.  So we booked the 6A though we keep considering the 8D rooms.
> 
> Here are the prices I see for that cruise with the ones that are out of sequence highlighted:
> 11A - $5813
> 8D - $5827
> 8C - $5897
> 10A - $5981
> 6A - $5995 This is what we booked and is now sold out
> 8B - $6037
> 8A - $6219
> 5D - $6247


That is so weird. Why on earth would a verandah cat 6A cost more than an 8A? someone is smoking something with DCL?  I do not understand that, at all. 

And please explain why you're considering 8D at such a little cost savings? I'm confused. 



justmestace said:


> Did I say that? If I did, don't pay any attention to me. I shouldn't even be ON the boards at all.....my brain has just not been functioning correctly the last couple of weeks.


No, I do not think it was you. But your post made me laugh.


----------



## HallsofVA

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> That is so weird. Why on earth would a verandah cat 6A cost more than an 8A? someone is smoking something with DCL?  I do not understand that, at all.
> 
> And please explain why you're considering 8D at such a little cost savings? I'm confused.
> 
> 
> No, I do not think it was you. But your post made me laugh.



I think it was me who made the post that confused you, so I explained it, and now you're still confused!

It must be late, because above you say "why on earth would a verandah cat 6A cost more than an 8A".  I would expect it to cost more since you're getting a verandah instead of an oceanview room.  I was surprised that the top two oceanview categories cost more, not less, than the 6A verandah (which isn't even the lowest verandah category) and the 6A verandah was only $14 more than the 10A inside room!

As to why we'd consider the Cat 8 room over the 6A verandah room?  The oceanview room has more interior space inside, and is on the side of the ship with a better view of CC.  Plus we've historically not used the verandahs enough to warrant paying extra for them, and the porthole allows our kids to press their faces to the glass as far as they like, with no risk of them falling overboard.  But I think it might be fun to have a verandah on a MV sailing (to waive the little mickey hands around if the do the same for the Fantasy), so we'll probably stick with it.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

HallsofVA said:


> I think it was me who made the post that confused you, so I explained it, and now you're still confused!
> 
> It must be late, because above you say "why on earth would a verandah cat 6A cost more than an 8A".  I would expect it to cost more since you're getting a verandah instead of an oceanview room.  I was surprised that the top two oceanview categories cost more, not less, than the 6A verandah (which isn't even the lowest verandah category) and the 6A verandah was only $14 more than the 10A inside room!
> 
> As to why we'd consider the Cat 8 room over the 6A verandah room?  The oceanview room has more interior space inside, and is on the side of the ship with a better view of CC.  Plus we've historically not used the verandahs enough to warrant paying extra for them, and the porthole allows our kids to press their faces to the glass as far as they like, with no risk of them falling overboard.  But I think it might be fun to have a verandah on a MV sailing (to waive the little mickey hands around if the do the same for the Fantasy), so we'll probably stick with it.



arggh I meant why would a verandah cost less than oceanview. LESS. Why do I keep messing up what I'm trying to say on this thread? LOL 

Oh and thanks for explaining your reason for possibly switching to oceanview instead of verandah, with very little savings involved (and maybe even paying more?!?) 
It is really weird to have a verandah room cost less than oceanview. I wish that would happen for me sometime. LOL It's always more. always always always more for us -sometimes substantially more- for us to get verandah over oceanview. LOL


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

HallsofVA said:


> I think it was me who made the post that confused you, so I explained it, and now you're still confused!
> 
> It must be late, because above you say "why on earth would a verandah cat 6A cost more than an 8A".  I would expect it to cost more since you're getting a verandah instead of an oceanview room.  I was surprised that the top two oceanview categories cost more, not less, than the 6A verandah (which isn't even the lowest verandah category) and the 6A verandah was only $14 more than the 10A inside room!
> 
> As to why we'd consider the Cat 8 room over the 6A verandah room?  The oceanview room has more interior space inside, and is on the side of the ship with a better view of CC.  Plus we've historically not used the verandahs enough to warrant paying extra for them, and the porthole allows our kids to press their faces to the glass as far as they like, with no risk of them falling overboard.  But I think it might be fun to have a verandah on a MV sailing (to waive the little mickey hands around if the do the same for the Fantasy), so we'll probably stick with it.



Yes, I have been seriously considering these large window rooms for the very same reason: my kids would enjoy sitting in those windows with nary a worry about falling overboard.  Looks like alot of light coming through, open floor plan in some of those rooms, with a suite like feel in others, plus no possibility of breathing in someone's else's smoking from a verandah.  We decided to stay with the verandah on our next two cruises, but when we book onboard for something in the future I'll definitely consider those window rooms.  Thanks for all your advice yesterday!


----------



## Aggiegrl

tinkerbelltwins said:


> Yes, I have been seriously considering these large window rooms for the very same reason: my kids would enjoy sitting in those windows with nary a worry about falling overboard.  Looks like alot of light coming through, open floor plan in some of those rooms, with a suite like feel in others, plus no possibility of breathing in someone's else's smoking from a verandah.  We decided to stay with the verandah on our next two cruises, but when we book onboard for something in the future I'll definitely consider those window rooms.  Thanks for all your advice yesterday!



We booked an 8D for this reason.  We have a 2 year old and the window will be perfect for him.  I know they have locks and whatnot, but makes me a little uneasy to have a 2 year old sleep next to the verandah doors.


----------



## diane648

First of all, thanks so much to HallsofVA for this thread - in my opinion, it's the best source of info on the Dream.  I appreciate all your effort!

Now to the question - We have 10656 (5A) booked for the 5/29 Double Dip, but now I'm questioning that selection since the Cleaning/Maintenance Platform appears to be directly next to this room.  

Any opinion(s) on this room, and/or how much of a distraction the platform will be?

Thanks!


----------



## ladypirate

HallsofVA said:


> Congratulations!  And you are continuing the trend of 9A folks getting upgraded out of the 9A rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 6678 is one of the obstructed verandah rooms, so if you have the chance to switch them, you might want to go ahead and do so, if it would be a concern to them.  There is the possibility that those obstructed verandahs could be reclassified, but given that they are billed as metal walled verandahs, it's not a guarantee.  So if you want to take the chance between now and then that they might get recategorized, then keep it and you might get some benefit.  Or they might move you, which could split you up if you have family all in the same locale.



Ummmm, yep. DCL needs to get this straight.  People who are not DIS'ers and do all the obsessive research in advance could be quite p-o'd when they get on board!  We are on deck 8 mid-ship and my mom and brother are going in this other cabin.  After much madcap emails last night and reading thru 100's of posts, i think i am moving them to a 6A cabin 10658 with that huge verandah (verandah for reading is what mom wants and everyone knows you need to make sure mom is happy...).  It will be a one category upgrade but i'll do it.  Thanks for the help!

sarah


----------



## Carlnne

ladypirate said:


> Ummmm, yep. DCL needs to get this straight.  People who are not DIS'ers and do all the obsessive research in advance could be quite p-o'd when they get on board!  We are on deck 8 mid-ship and my mom and brother are going in this other cabin.  After much madcap emails last night and reading thru 100's of posts, i think i am moving them to a 6A cabin 10658 with that huge verandah (verandah for reading is what mom wants and everyone knows you need to make sure mom is happy...).  It will be a one category upgrade but i'll do it.  Thanks for the help!
> 
> sarah



Sarah- i see you are on the same cruise as I.  I had the 10658 room booked but just switched to a 5E room a few nights ago.  So if you want that room and its still available, grab it!  I wasnt sure the room set up would work for us but loved the veranda- it was a tough choice.


----------



## TDWZ

I don't think anyone has posted this yet--hopefully the link will work.

We have this room booked for our October cruise. Bummed there is no privacy curtain, but LOVE the huge veranda and interesting layout.

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2011/...ce-and-magical-views-for-a-cruise-out-to-sea/


----------



## FAUguy

HallsofVA said:


> It's probably more accurate to say that a higher category verandah cost less than an 8A.  When we booked the Fantasy MV cruise on 1/17/11, the Cat 6A cost was less than the Cat 8B or 8A cost for the same number of people.  And it was only $100-$170 to downgrade from the verandah to a 8C or 8D room.  So we booked the 6A though we keep considering the 8D rooms.
> 
> Here are the prices I see for that cruise with the ones that are out of sequence highlighted:
> 11A - $5813
> 8D - $5827
> 8C - $5897
> 10A - $5981
> 6A - $5995 This is what we booked and is now sold out
> 8B - $6037
> 8A - $6219
> 5D - $6247



For my 7-night cruise in May 2012 on the Fantasy, the prices for 2 adults are:
INSIDE:
11C $2,536.74
11B $2,648.74
11A $2,704.74 
10A $2,830.74

OCEAN VIEW:
9B $2,340.74
9A $2,424.74 
8D $2,564.74
8C $2,606.74 (This is what I had booked, room 8514)
8B $2,704.74 
8A $2,830.74 (This is what I changed to, room 6016)

VERANDAH:
6B $2,886.74
6A $2,942.74 
5E $3,054.74 
5D $3,138.74 
5C $3,208.74 
5B $3,236.74
5A $3,320.74 
4D $3,446.74 
4C $3,516.74 
4B $3,572.74
4A $3,684.74

As you can see, the inside rooms are currently the same price as the ocean view rooms. But there's only about $50-100 difference between the 8A and 6B/6A. 

On our 3 days cruise a few years ago, we had a verandah and only went out there twice for a few minutes. There was too much other stuff to do (and we felt a bit rushed anyways). That's why this time around I booked the 7-night so we could have more time, but still think the premium that the verandah cost would probably not be used all that much.


----------



## DizDragonfly

FAUguy said:


> INSIDE:
> 10A $2,830.74
> 
> VERANDAH:
> 6B $2,886.74
> 
> 
> As you can see, the inside rooms are currently the same price as the ocean view rooms. But there's only about $50-100 difference between the 8A and 6B/6A.



Better than that, there's only $56 difference between an inside 10A and a veranda 6B.  Crazy!


----------



## justmestace

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> arggh I meant why would a verandah cost less than oceanview. LESS. Why do I keep messing up what I'm trying to say on this thread? LOL
> 
> Oh and thanks for explaining your reason for possibly switching to oceanview instead of verandah, with very little savings involved (and maybe even paying more?!?)
> It is really weird to have a verandah room cost less than oceanview. I wish that would happen for me sometime. LOL It's always more. always always always more for us -sometimes substantially more- for us to get verandah over oceanview. LOL


 

Maybe our brains are hiding out together somewhere?? 
I'm blaming it on my kids. Kids will do that to you, drain your brain. That's MY story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

justmestace said:


> Maybe our brains are hiding out together somewhere??
> I'm blaming it on my kids. Kids will do that to you, drain your brain. That's MY story and I'm sticking to it!


Is that what they call mommy brain? Because if so, I've definitely got it 



DizDragonfly said:


> Better than that, there's only $56 difference between an inside 10A and a veranda 6B.  Crazy!




That is so crazy! 
Why can't it be like that on my cruise so I can upgrade to verandah for next to nothing? wahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## disneymagicgirl

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> haha
> 
> I am totally confused by the one post that said a "lower category verandah" cost less than the 8a?!?!



Sorry, I was trying to say that one of the lower categories in the verandah tier of categories is less $$ than a 8a room. That make more sense or clear as mud? My 6A is cheaper than an 8a...same cruise.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

^^ I gotcha. It's been explained but I still don't get it. It's .... unnatural. LOL


----------



## HallsofVA

diane648 said:


> First of all, thanks so much to HallsofVA for this thread - in my opinion, it's the best source of info on the Dream.  I appreciate all your effort!
> 
> Now to the question - We have 10656 (5A) booked for the 5/29 Double Dip, but now I'm questioning that selection since the Cleaning/Maintenance Platform appears to be directly next to this room.
> 
> Any opinion(s) on this room, and/or how much of a distraction the platform will be?
> 
> Thanks!



While the cleaning platforms were quite evident and many were in extended positions in the pictures that I used for the indexes (from when the Dream first floated out at the end of October), subsequent pictures have shown them in a retracted, or collapsed posture when not in use.  As a result, they don't seem to cause any problems or distractions from the few folks who have mentioned them since the ship start sailing.



DizDragonfly said:


> Better than that, there's only $56 difference between an inside 10A and a veranda 6B.  Crazy!



How about the $15 difference between the 10A and 6A room on the Fantasy MV that I posted!



disneymagicgirl said:


> Sorry, I was trying to say that one of the lower categories in the verandah tier of categories is less $$ than a 8a room. That make more sense or clear as mud? My 6A is cheaper than an 8a...same cruise.



Same here on the Fantasy MV.  You can see the rates posted on the previous page.


----------



## stric12345

I wish I had read this thread earlier!  I am sailing in August in Cabin 7022.  I sent my travel agent an email to see if I could be moved, but according to DCL's site, there are no other Cat 5C cabins available.  How obstructed do you think the view will be, and what is the chance DCL will reclassify these cabins?


----------



## HallsofVA

stric12345 said:


> I wish I had read this thread earlier!  I am sailing in August in Cabin 7022.  I sent my travel agent an email to see if I could be moved, but according to DCL's site, there are no other Cat 5C cabins available.  How obstructed do you think the view will be, and what is the chance DCL will reclassify these cabins?



You are actually in luck, at least to finding information about your room.  The Passporter folks sailed in 7022 on the christening cruise, and posted a full review with photos and video out on their site.  You can see the obstruction, the view from the balcony, and all other aspects of the room and the hallway outside the room if you watch their various videos and look at their pictures.

As to how likely it is they will be reclassified, I think that will depend on how many people complain about the rooms, both before sailing (by insisting on being moved) or once onboard and through the comment cards after the cruise.  It took a bit before the obstructed view cabins on the Magic and Wonder were reclassified, but they ultimately were in response to customer feedback and complaints.

Here's the link!
http://www.passporter.com/disney-cruises/disney-dream-cruise-ship-photos-videos.html


----------



## FAUguy

FAUguy said:


> For my 7-night cruise in May 2012 on the Fantasy, the prices for 2 adults are:
> INSIDE:
> 11C $2,536.74
> 11B $2,648.74
> 11A $2,704.74
> 10A $2,830.74
> 
> OCEAN VIEW:
> 9B $2,340.74
> 9A $2,424.74
> 8D $2,564.74
> 8C $2,606.74 (This is what I had booked, room 8514)
> 8B $2,704.74
> 8A $2,830.74 (This is what I changed to, room 6016)
> 
> VERANDAH:
> 6B $2,886.74
> 6A $2,942.74
> 5E $3,054.74
> 5D $3,138.74
> 5C $3,208.74
> 5B $3,236.74
> 5A $3,320.74
> 4D $3,446.74
> 4C $3,516.74
> 4B $3,572.74
> 4A $3,684.74



I checked again today, and all those prices for the Inside and Oceanview have now gone up $200-$400 per cabin. But the Verandah room prices are still the same.
10A is now $3096, 8A is $3110, which makes more than the Verandah 6B/6A/5E.


----------



## justmestace

FAUguy said:


> I checked again today, and all those prices for the Inside and Oceanview have now gone up $200-$400 per cabin. But the Verandah room prices are still the same.
> 10A is now $3096, 8A is $3110, which makes more than the Verandah 6B/6A/5E.


 
I just posted this on another thread....might give some insight as to the prices going up:




I just got an email from my TA telling me that DCL is pulling all of the inside and oceanview rooms that are usually available for the TA's to book, and taking them back into DCL's own inventory...in two days.
That means that all the hype about the Dream is working, and Disney doesn't want to share the profits, and has also proven this by raising the prices, probably sooner than they normally would.

Forgot to mention....all the rooms that are being pulled are for cruises starting July 10, and ending with Sept 29.


----------



## HallsofVA

FAUguy said:


> I checked again today, and all those prices for the Inside and Oceanview have now gone up $200-$400 per cabin. But the Verandah room prices are still the same.
> 10A is now $3096, 8A is $3110, which makes more than the Verandah 6B/6A/5E.



The prices on the Fantasy MV cruise have jumped sharply as well.  But there remains one strange price - the 8A rooms are still more expensive than the 5D Verandah rooms for a family of 4.

Here's what I posted just a few days ago, with the updated prices off to the side:
        1/28/11 ->  2/1/11 price
11A - $5813 ->  $6569 = $756 increase
8D - $5827 ->  $6961 = $1134 inc
8C - $5897 -> $7045 = $1148 inc
10A - $5981 -> (not avail)
6A - $5995 -> (not avail)
8B - $6037 -> $7227 = $1190 inc
8A - $6219 -> $7451 = $1232 inc
5D - $6247 -> $7437 (lower than 8A) = $1190 inc


----------



## disneymagicgirl

justmestace said:


> I just posted this on another thread....might give some insight as to the prices going up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got an email from my TA telling me that DCL is pulling all of the inside and oceanview rooms that are usually available for the TA's to book, and taking them back into DCL's own inventory...in two days.
> That means that all the hype about the Dream is working, and Disney doesn't want to share the profits, and has also proven this by raising the prices, probably sooner than they normally would.
> 
> Forgot to mention....all the rooms that are being pulled are for cruises starting July 10, and ending with Sept 29.



I don't understand how this works...so one would only be able to book directly thru Disney?


----------



## justmestace

disneymagicgirl said:


> I don't understand how this works...so one would only be able to book directly thru Disney?


 

Exactly.
Normally, travel agents will have "blocks" of rooms held back for them, to sell to their clients. Disney is pulling all of the "blocks" away from the travel agents so that people will only be able to book through DCL.
So far, it's inside staterooms and oceanview.


----------



## dismom73

I wish they were doing it just one week further than Sept 29!  We are sailing on Oct 2 and there are NO inside or oceanview rooms left, only veranda.


----------



## Kanga1

justmestace said:


> Exactly.
> Normally, travel agents will have "blocks" of rooms held back for them, to sell to their clients. Disney is pulling all of the "blocks" away from the travel agents so that people will only be able to book through DCL.
> So far, it's inside staterooms and oceanview.



Does this affect CURRENT bookings or just NEW ones?


----------



## Kurby

soooooo does that mean that we will no longer be able to book through Dreams Unlimited?

i don't mind booking right through DCL but we booked our past cruise through Dreams and it worked out just fine for us.


----------



## jdybnsn

So what happens to existing bookings


----------



## disneymagicgirl

jdybnsn said:


> So what happens to existing bookings



I don't think anything will happen. Just big price increases for those who have not already booked.


----------



## HallsofVA

The Passporter folks just posted various pictures on facebook of rooms 8504 (Corner 9A room) and 8500 (Forward facing 9A room).  I feel better about room 8006 now, but don't see where a 4th person would sleep, and my family of 4 has that room booked for our August Dream cruise.

Room 8504, corner 9A room (8006 should look the same, in reverse):





























Room 8500, accessible 9A room:


----------



## dsnydaddy

fascinating


----------



## HallsofVA

The person who stayed in 8504 (seaulator) confirmed that there is a 4th bed in room 8504. Here's what she wrote in answer to some of the questions:

"Answers to questions: no ceiling was not too low and the bunk bed is to the right of the master bed coming out of the ceiling where you can see the picture of the ship on the wall."

So it sounds like there is a bunk bed closer to the door, then the main bed, and the sofa bed is separate over by the window. So now I'm really not liking the layout, since it sounds like the kids will be in two separate places, and no easy way at all to block off their beds at night or during nap time. 

But there is a lot of space in the room!


----------



## ibouncetoo

HallsofVA said:


> The person who stayed in 8504 (seaulator) confirmed that there is a 4th bed in room 8504. Here's what she wrote in answer to some of the questions:
> 
> "Answers to questions: no ceiling was not too low and the bunk bed is to the right of the master bed coming out of the ceiling where you can see the picture of the ship on the wall."
> 
> So it sounds like there is a bunk bed closer to the door, then the main bed, and the sofa bed is separate over by the window. So now I'm really not liking the layout, since it sounds like the kids will be in two separate places, and no easy way at all to block off their beds at night or during nap time.
> 
> But there is a lot of space in the room!


 

Where's the desk/vanity/drawers/refridgerator and TV?  (I can't belive Linda didn't take photos of them...she should know better...)

.


----------



## justmestace

dismom73 said:


> I wish they were doing it just one week further than Sept 29! We are sailing on Oct 2 and there are NO inside or oceanview rooms left, only veranda.


 
If Disney takes the rooms from the travel agents, they will probably have some inside and oceanview available on their website, if not on Friday, then at least over the weekend or by Monday.


----------



## justmestace

Kanga1 said:


> Does this affect CURRENT bookings or just NEW ones?


 


Just new bookings.....and only (so far) the dates that I listed. No changes if you're already booked.


----------



## justmestace

Kurby said:


> soooooo does that mean that we will no longer be able to book through Dreams Unlimited?
> 
> I don't mind booking right through DCL but we booked our past cruise through Dreams and it worked out just fine for us.


 

I can't say 100% for sure. I'm having trouble believing that DCL would pull all of Dreams' rooms....but the TA that I use is also another huge agency for Disney bookings....so that being said, it's possible.

I don't mind handling my own booking. It's easier for making payments and seeing what my balance is, etc. But if you really wanted to use Dreams and want to book during those dates, I'd go ahead and contact them first, just to see if they have something.


----------



## HallsofVA

justmestace said:


> I can't say 100% for sure. I'm having trouble believing that DCL would pull all of Dreams' rooms....but the TA that I use is also another huge agency for Disney bookings....so that being said, it's possible.
> 
> I don't mind handling my own booking. It's easier for making payments and seeing what my balance is, etc. But if you really wanted to use Dreams and want to book during those dates, I'd go ahead and contact them first, just to see if they have something.



I'm late to this discussion, but assumed it related only to the situations where a TA (such as one that can't be mentioned here) has a bunch of rooms reserved usually at opening day prices, and then continues to offer them to customers after prices have risen or availability has waned.  Is that what this is referring to?  I wouldn't think it would impact our ability to book through a TA, just further impacting the ability to book something through a TA at a lower price than can be booked through DCL.

Our first cruise in 2005, we hooked up with a AAA group from IL who had blocked out a bunch of rooms at tier 1 prices.  It saved us about $1000 for the 3 rooms that we booked by booking through them than through DCL or DU.  I'd heard that DCL had made it much more difficult for agencies to do that, and I hadn't really seen similiar offers available until I noticed a certain TA's website listing inventory of rooms available on otherwise sold out cruises recently.  Same agency posted this week that they were about to lose their remaining rooms, so I assumed this was all related to what you were referring to.

But if they do that, it doesn't seem like it would impact my ability to book through an agency, though it could influence which agency I book through if I can't get a discount or something that one agency offers (like a room in a sold out category) that another agency or DCL does not.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

justmestace said:


> Exactly.
> Normally, travel agents will have "blocks" of rooms held back for them, to sell to their clients. Disney is pulling all of the "blocks" away from the travel agents so that people will only be able to book through DCL.
> So far, it's inside staterooms and oceanview.






HallsofVA said:


> The Passporter folks just posted various pictures on facebook of rooms 8504 (Corner 9A room) and 8500 (Forward facing 9A room).  I feel better about room 8006 now, but don't see where a 4th person would sleep, and my family of 4 has that room booked for our August Dream cruise.
> 
> Room 8504, corner 9A room (8006 should look the same, in reverse):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Room 8500, accessible 9A room:



Honestly I would not like that room- even for the two of us. 
Again no curtain divider? And no tv if you're on the couch? Matter of fact I don't even see where the dresser/tv is- so I assume it's across the foot of the bed at that wall there. Nah, I would not like this. I guess some might like it. It does look like it might "feel" more roomy... 

I just realized. I can't unlink our rooms on the next cruises hoping that on 5/3 Alaskan we might get "free upgraded" (it's one of the KSF cruises now) because I don't want to end up in one of these funky shaped, tv in in the wrong place, no curtain divider rooms! No split bath wouldn't matter- we're in cat 11 sideways cabin now... but that stuff would. I reckon I'll keep the rooms linked and hope they don't free upgrade both rooms and then see what we might be able to pay to upgrade at port. If anything. Yes I said it. I'd rather stay in an inside sideways cabin- than this one pictured..even if I didn't have to pay extra. 


justmestace said:


> Exactly.
> Normally, travel agents will have "blocks" of rooms held back for them, to sell to their clients. Disney is pulling all of the "blocks" away from the travel agents so that people will only be able to book through DCL.
> So far, it's inside staterooms and oceanview.



I was going to say something to the effect of below: 



HallsofVA said:


> I'm late to this discussion, but assumed it related only to the situations where a TA (such as one that can't be mentioned here) has a bunch of rooms reserved usually at opening day prices, and then continues to offer them to customers after prices have risen or availability has waned.  Is that what this is referring to?  I wouldn't think it would impact our ability to book through a TA, just further impacting the ability to book something through a TA at a lower price than can be booked through DCL.
> 
> Our first cruise in 2005, we hooked up with a AAA group from IL who had blocked out a bunch of rooms at tier 1 prices.  It saved us about $1000 for the 3 rooms that we booked by booking through them than through DCL or DU.  I'd heard that DCL had made it much more difficult for agencies to do that, and I hadn't really seen similiar offers available until I noticed a certain TA's website listing inventory of rooms available on otherwise sold out cruises recently.  Same agency posted this week that they were about to lose their remaining rooms, so I assumed this was all related to what you were referring to.
> 
> But if they do that, it doesn't seem like it would impact my ability to book through an agency, though it could influence which agency I book through if I can't get a discount or something that one agency offers (like a room in a sold out category) that another agency or DCL does not.



this is all they meant.. they can no longer hold rooms to let their customers book them at the lower rate. I can still call that TA and have him book a room for me thru DCL same as he did when like wanting a cat 3 room which they DEFINITELY couldn't "block" off and hold. LOL 

It just may mean can't get it at a lower price.... same as any other category that they don't have "blocked"/holding. At least this is the way I understand it?


----------



## ibouncetoo

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> I just realized. I can't unlink our rooms on the next cruises hoping that on 5/3 Alaskan we might get "free upgraded" (it's one of the KSF cruises now) because I don't want to end up in one of these funky shaped, tv in in the wrong place, no curtain divider rooms! No split bath wouldn't matter- we're in cat 11 sideways cabin now... but that stuff would. I reckon I'll keep the rooms linked and hope they don't free upgrade both rooms and then see what we might be able to pay to upgrade at port. If anything. Yes I said it. I'd rather stay in an inside sideways cabin- than this one pictured..even if I didn't have to pay extra.


 
You don't have to worry...as you will be on the WONDER for the Alaska cruise! 

Just yesterday I said something about meeting in Pink for the Alaska cruise   Aren't we lucky girls to be able to have two cruises to get mixed up on? 

.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

ibouncetoo said:


> You don't have to worry...as you will be on the WONDER for the Alaska cruise!
> 
> Just yesterday I said something about meeting in Pink for the Alaska cruise   Aren't we lucky girls to be able to have two cruises to get mixed up on?
> 
> .



Oh yeah. We are gonna be on the Wonder! Thanks.... I will call my TA to unlink us then. haha
I was forgetting it's not till this SUMMER that we're on Dream. 
I'm such a goober sometimes. LOL

(and yes, lucky. I'm not used to it! Usually once a year at most- sometimes 2yrs in between cruises. this is a new thing to me LOL)


----------



## MASrules

Thanks for posting the 8504 pictures.  I have this room booked for Feb 20th and April 2012, and I think it looks fantastic!!!  This category is one of the cheapest on the ship, and that room is big!  I don't care that the beds are separated, or that the TV is not on the "correct" wall (whatever wall that is).  What I care about is that every time I get in a stateroom, I feel cramped.  It looks like this room will have a great roomy feeling for a reasonable price.

I was worried about the view as I was looking forward to a forward facing view, and it looks like it will be great.

I am very excited about this room, and no one will havehave to worry about getting upgraded to this room when I am on the ship, because no way will I give it up as it looks like the most square feet per $ on the ship!


----------



## HallsofVA

Here's yet some additional information on 8504 while we await additional pictures, promised by both seaulator and my TA:

"I have some pics but haven't downloaded yet. Probably can't get til this weekend. When you walk in room, you have a long hall passing closets (2) and then room opens up. Dresser is on right, after dresser is bunk bed. To the left of the bunkbed is the master bed and then all the way to the left by the front window is the couch that makes into a bed. Hope that helps a little."




HallsofVA said:


> The person who stayed in 8504 (seaulator) confirmed that there is a 4th bed in room 8504. Here's what she wrote in answer to some of the questions:
> 
> "Answers to questions: no ceiling was not too low and the bunk bed is to the right of the master bed coming out of the ceiling where you can see the picture of the ship on the wall."
> 
> So it sounds like there is a bunk bed closer to the door, then the main bed, and the sofa bed is separate over by the window. So now I'm really not liking the layout, since it sounds like the kids will be in two separate places, and no easy way at all to block off their beds at night or during nap time.
> 
> But there is a lot of space in the room!


----------



## elgerber

Whoops, had 2 windows open, meant to post on the aft balcony thread.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

MASrules said:


> Thanks for posting the 8504 pictures.  I have this room booked for Feb 20th and April 2012, and I think it looks fantastic!!!  This category is one of the cheapest on the ship, and that room is big!  I don't care that the beds are separated, or that the TV is not on the "correct" wall (whatever wall that is).  What I care about is that every time I get in a stateroom, I feel cramped.  It looks like this room will have a great roomy feeling for a reasonable price.
> 
> I was worried about the view as I was looking forward to a forward facing view, and it looks like it will be great.
> 
> I am very excited about this room, and no one will havehave to worry about getting upgraded to this room when I am on the ship, because no way will I give it up as it looks like the most square feet per $ on the ship!


I think it's great that you like it! Honestly! 
But I sure wouldn't. 
(and by "right" wall I mean--- able to see the tv while in bed and/or sofa. Some appear to have the tv on the same wall as the bed but across from sofa- so can only see it from sofa but not from bed. This one doesn't even show the tv so I can only imagine it can only be viewed from the bed and not from the sofa clear over there across the room) 

If you're all about not being cramped, don't need a curtain divider, don't mind having children sleeping both sides of you without privacy (or don't have that many children or going without kids), and all that- then that is wonderful! I'm just glad I see this board because not everyone will love that- and wouldn't know until they got on the ship if not for boards like this sharing the information. And I'm one of the ones that would not love that. LOL 

What cat is this? Not sure if it's really one of the "cheapest" on the ship- especially considering so many cruises now the verandah rooms are less expensive than cat 8a... which is so odd to me. LOL


----------



## FigmentGal96

OK, so now that the elusive 9A corner room pictures are out, I'm waiting on the photos of the 9A side rooms that we *think* may have the larger porthole windows found in the Cat 8.  Specifically, we have family booked in 7506 on a Fantasy sailing.  Anyone sailing in one of these rooms anytime soon?


----------



## dsnydaddy

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> I think it's great that you like it! Honestly!
> But I sure wouldn't.
> (and by "right" wall I mean--- able to see the tv while in bed and/or sofa. Some appear to have the tv on the same wall as the bed but across from sofa- so can only see it from sofa but not from bed. This one doesn't even show the tv so I can only imagine it can only be viewed from the bed and not from the sofa clear over there across the room)
> 
> What cat is this? Not sure if it's really one of the "cheapest" on the ship- especially considering so many cruises now the verandah rooms are less expensive than cat 8a... which is so odd to me. LOL



I'm with you, I'm not sure I'd like this room, but I figured that it would find fans.  Particularly, Those sailing without kids.  Extra room is very nice.


----------



## JLDSMD

FigmentGal96 said:


> OK, so now that the elusive 9A corner room pictures are out, I'm waiting on the photos of the 9A side rooms that we *think* may have the larger porthole windows found in the Cat 8.  Specifically, we have family booked in 7506 on a Fantasy sailing.  Anyone sailing in one of these rooms anytime soon?



Here is a link to a post that has pictures of 8008.  This is one of those 9A rooms on the side of the ship.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

dsnydaddy said:


> I'm with you, I'm not sure I'd like this room, but I figured that it would find fans.  Particularly, Those sailing without kids.  Extra room is very nice.


Yeah. 
I think if DH and I didn't have totally different sleep patterns- we'd like this as our room maybe. But the thing is- he goes to bed far earlier than I do- and so the curtain is needed and I stay up later. I suppose I could LIVE without being able to see the tv while he's asleep (on internet or reading or whatnot)... but without the curtain- no. LOL It's very similar to having a child asleep while you're awake, I suppose. LOL


----------



## MerissaAndMomLoveDis

JLDSMD said:


> Here is a link to a post that has pictures of 8008.  This is one of those 9A rooms on the side of the ship.



Thanks so much for posting this link!  We are in 6506 next March and have been waiting to see if all the speculation was true about the side 9A rooms--yay!!!


----------



## Cyndibear

MASrules said:


> Thanks for posting the 8504 pictures.  I have this room booked for Feb 20th and April 2012, and I think it looks fantastic!!!  This category is one of the cheapest on the ship, and that room is big!  I don't care that the beds are separated, or that the TV is not on the "correct" wall (whatever wall that is).  What I care about is that every time I get in a stateroom, I feel cramped.  It looks like this room will have a great roomy feeling for a reasonable price.
> 
> I was worried about the view as I was looking forward to a forward facing view, and it looks like it will be great.
> 
> I am very excited about this room, and no one will havehave to worry about getting upgraded to this room when I am on the ship, because no way will I give it up as it looks like the most square feet per $ on the ship!





I just booked this room for our January 2012 cruise.  Looks great! It will just be Dh and I celebrating his 40th bday so the extra room will be perfect.  Hope you update us on how you like this room after your February 20th trip!! Have fun!!

Cyndi


----------



## FigmentGal96

JLDSMD said:


> Here is a link to a post that has pictures of 8008.  This is one of those 9A rooms on the side of the ship.



Thank you so much for posting this! Yay- my parents really lucked out with that one.


----------



## JanyJan

Thanks to everyone for posting pics! We're in a corner room (I think the same one as HallsofVA) and I can't decide if I like them or not. The extra space looks awesome, but I'm disappointed by the small porthole/window. It's in a weird place and it won't be easy for the kids to look out of. Everything else I could forgive, regarding the curtain and whatnot. But the porthole disappoints me. I wonder if I could get switched into one of the side 9As (x504, x008). Any idea why those rooms are categorized as a 9A instead of 8C? Is it just sq ft? Lack of a place for a 5th person to sleep?


----------



## HallsofVA

JanyJan said:


> Thanks to everyone for posting pics! We're in a corner room (I think the same one as HallsofVA) and I can't decide if I like them or not. The extra space looks awesome, but I'm disappointed by the small porthole/window. It's in a weird place and it won't be easy for the kids to look out of. Everything else I could forgive, regarding the curtain and whatnot. But the porthole disappoints me. I wonder if I could get switched into one of the side 9As (x504, x008). Any idea why those rooms are categorized as a 9A instead of 8C? Is it just sq ft? Lack of a place for a 5th person to sleep?



The side facing rooms are actually X008 and X506, not X504.  The rooms are classified as 9A because inside they are essentially 9A rooms, and not Cat 8 rooms.  While they have the same large porthole as the Cat 8 rooms, they are shorter, only sleep 4, and don't have the round tubs that the Family rooms (Cat 8 & 4) have.


----------



## jenseib

Does anyone know if room 7666 has a top bunk? If it doesn't no biggie, but I think DD would rather sleep in a bunk if she had the option.


----------



## woodchuck

anyone have photo of room 7560????   We will be in that room in May


----------



## parkmanbrook

Has anyone heard about how noisy is deck 5 aft? We will be in 5670 on the Dream, and have heard deck 5 aft is very noisy at night. I wanted to know if anyone has heard anything about it or if it is not that bad.

Thanks!

LC


----------



## justmestace

parkmanbrook said:


> Has anyone heard about how noisy is deck 5 aft? We will be in 5670 on the Dream, and have heard deck 5 aft is very noisy at night. I wanted to know if anyone has heard anything about it or if it is not that bad.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> LC


 

All reports are that it's noisy and the bass vibrations are horrible. They don't shut down Evolution until 2:00 am, some nights it gets quiet by 1:00-1:30.
I put a link to a thread that's been discussing this on the thread you started asking this question.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Cass's trip report: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39843844#post39843844

She just posted more photos of the HA Cabin 6504, which shows the entire room and the HA bath.

.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you for all the wonderful work you've done on this thread!
We're first time cruisers and I am beginning to feel like I know a little bit about what to expect after reading thru this.
Does anyone want to offer any advice or pics of room 10096?   It looks like it will be right under what appears to be a deck around the pool, right?  Sounds like there might be some noise from moving chairs around during the day?  Anything else I should know?
Thanks again.


----------



## Elfinjojo

UmmGooD said:


> Here is the new 8A that was posted.  Do you want me to post the other two on deck 5 that have already been posted?:



OH wow we were in room 6516 and it looked nothing like this one, just the standard family verrandah room.


----------



## seaulater

ibouncetoo said:


> Where's the desk/vanity/drawers/refridgerator and TV?  (I can't belive Linda didn't take photos of them...she should know better...)
> 
> .



What can I say, I am just a slacker.....

actually, I am using my mom's computer right now.  In the process of setting up my office in my new house and hope to have computer accessible tomorrow, so once I download my pictures, I'll see what I can do.......


----------



## ibouncetoo

UmmGooD said:


> Here is the new 8A that was posted. Do you want me to post the other two on deck 5 that have already been posted?:


 
I think I'd really like to have this room, as long as I get the side of the bed closest to the bathroom.  That, or I'd have to wrap some glow necklaces around that pole so I don't crash into it in the middle of the night! 




seaulater said:


> What can I say, I am just a slacker.....
> 
> actually, I am using my mom's computer right now. In the process of setting up my office in my new house and hope to have computer accessible tomorrow, so once I download my pictures, I'll see what I can do.......


 
Cass (Timon) has some shots in her trip report (I posted the link) and I think it's the same room.  (Everything is starting to run together...I should have been taking notes!!!)

.


----------



## HallsofVA

ibouncetoo said:


> Cass's trip report: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39843844#post39843844
> 
> She just posted more photos of the HA Cabin 6504, which shows the entire room and the HA bath.
> 
> .



Cass/Timon had some great pictures of the view down on the 5E verandahs from her room, which I posted in the relevant thread.  Here's a link to those pictures:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39847383&postcount=94


----------



## seaulater

Okay, as promised, here are additional views of my stateroom 8504 from the maiden voyage

Picture #1-this is from the area of the master bed looking back towards the stateroom door.  Note:  very right of picture is door.  That is the left bathroom (toilet and sink)






Picture #2-the two bathrooms looking from the master bed:






Picture #3-Jamie at master bed and the bunk bed and desk is at far end (see picture #5 for what it looks like when bunk is down.






[/IMG]

Picture #4-this is the storage chest which is directly below the bunk bed






Picture #5-the bunkbed down and the room a mess, the day we disembarked






Hope that helps a little more!


----------



## spaddy

Great photos!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JayGee

Does anyone have any details about room 8520 on the Dream?  Also, any cruising tips for a newbie as well as tips for traveling with an infant? Anything is welcome!


----------



## HallsofVA

Timon has some great pictures of deck 11 concierge rooms, including several pictures of the verandahs in the covered section.  I know there was a lot of interest in these verandahs earlier in this thread, so I wanted to link her post and pictures here.

Here is her post, with a great index of where to find the more detailed pictures:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39846038#post39846038

Here is the post with the concierge room pictures in particular:
Cat T 11018 part 1  11018 part 2 with verandah pictures

Here's one picture from the above of the verandah, with a good shot of the connecting verandah to 11016 and other verandahs.





Cat V 11010 part 1 part 2

Here's one picture in an above post that shows how much larger the verandahs in the bump-out are than the rooms not in the bump-out area:


----------



## ibouncetoo

JayGee said:


> Does anyone have any details about room 8520 on the Dream? *Also, any cruising tips for a newbie as well as tips for traveling with an infant*? Anything is welcome!


 
JayGee, You need to post these questions on a new thread of your own, so that this thread can stay on topic of 'special staterooms'.  You'll get speedier replies that way.

and....*WELCOME to the DISboards*!

If you haven't seen them, there are some frequently asked questions 'stickie' threads at the top of the forum.  Scroll up and click where it says Disney Cruise Line Forum. The 'alphabetical' one is a great place to start. 

.


----------



## HallsofVA

JayGee said:


> Does anyone have any details about room 8520 on the Dream?  Also, any cruising tips for a newbie as well as tips for traveling with an infant? Anything is welcome!



8520 is a Cat 5B verandah room located right next to the forward portholes, so it has a slight obstruction to it, which you can see in the picture below. (Deck 8 is the 2nd row of portholes from the top)





The Passporter folks sailed in a very similar room on deck 7, although their room, 7022, was on the other side of the ship, and they posted lots of pictures and video of it.  Those would be some good pictures for you to see, to get a sense of what your room will look like, and what the obstruction on the verandah might look like.  You can find their review on the following link:
http://www.passporter.com/disney-cruises/disney-dream-cruise-ship-photos-videos.html


----------



## pirate

HallsofVA said:


> From the deck plan and location, 6086 looks to be a good room.  It's across from room 6584, which you can find on the labeled picture in the first post.  But honestly, your room is super easy to find just looking at the ship, since you are next to the accessible rooms on Deck 6 on the left side.
> 
> Take a look at the picture below.  Though it's taken from quite a distance away, you can still see your room!  Find the blank white space on Deck 6 midship right above the yellow lifeboats.  (There is another blank white space 2 decks up on Deck 8.)  The white space on Deck 6 is the additional room for the accessible cabins 6088 and 6090.  The verandah window to the left of that blank space is actually room 6088.  The next verandah to the left is 6086, just on the other side of the thick white divider.  Another way to put it, you're the furthest room to the right above the third lifeboat from the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now that I mentioned you're right above the lifeboats, that could be one limiting factor, if you're on your verandah and trying to look straight down toward the water.  Don't think it's going to happen, as you're likely to be seeing a lot of lifeboat.  But as we've discussed elsewhere in this thread and others recently, there are very few rooms which you can do that on the Dream, so it's not a special limitation of your room by any means.  Location wise, you look to be in a good position located above the port adventures desk.  You seem far enough away from the Buena Vista Theatre that noise from the theatre shouldn't be a problem.  And you're not over the kids clubs either.




Thanks for all the info. Does anyone know when the ship docks, if it pulls in, or backs in? I would like to be on the side facing Castaway Cay when we dock!
Thanks again!


----------



## HallsofVA

pirate said:


> Thanks for all the info. Does anyone know when the ship docks, if it pulls in, or backs in? I would like to be on the side facing Castaway Cay when we dock!
> Thanks again!



The ships normally back into Castaway Cay, so it's the rooms on the right, or starboard, side that have the best view of the island.  The rooms on the left side see the dock (so you get to see the folks with the mickey hands wave you off when you leave) and beyond the dock to the ocean and some of the underdeveloped part of the island.


----------



## ibouncetoo

HallsofVA said:


> Jackie - JayGee is asking about an obstructed view verandah room which are discussed in the 1st post of this thread, so I think this is the right place to ask about it. And I don't mind answering questions!


 
Yes, I know.  That's why I bolded the questions that didn't apply to this topic so they could get get speedy answers to those questions on a new thread.

.


----------



## HallsofVA

ibouncetoo said:


> Yes, I know.  That's why I bolded the questions that didn't apply to this topic so they could get get speedy answers to those questions on a new thread.
> 
> .



Gotcha!  My bad.  I missed that point, and couldn't figure why you were telling them to go elsewhere, when we've become sort of the clearing house for questions about specific rooms.  Sorry!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Has anyone stayed in this room?  If so, do you have any pics or anything else you'd like to share?
Thanks!


----------



## dahuffy

As posted on a couple other threads,here's a "Drive By" photo of #8502.(Thanks Cass)


----------



## @GoofyNut

Thank You .. Thank You ... Thank You for such great pix with room #'s. We've booked a Fantasy for May 2012 and couldn't seem to find anything showing where our rooms would be!


----------



## disnemimi

Any cruisers back from The Dream that stayed on deck 10?  I am wondering about the noise level under the pools (chairs being moved, smells from Cabanas)  On the Wonder on deck 9 you could hears chairs being moved so usually tried to avoid that area.  Now I am needing to book 3 rooms for my family and need to know best locations.  Is it a pain going thru Cabanas using the aft elevators to get to deck 11?  They like to be close to the drink stations so am trying to find the best room on deck 10.  Thank you for all your help.
Halls of Va this thread is so valuable.  Thank you.
Disnemimi


----------



## JayGee

Thanks so much for the help, HallsofVA! This is all so new to me I don't know where to start!!!


----------



## Hygiene99

@GoofyNut said:


> Thank You .. Thank You ... Thank You for such great pix with room #'s. We've booked a Fantasy for May 2012 and couldn't seem to find anything showing where our rooms would be!



Taking Mike with ya?   

Here is a link to the cabin  tour we  did on the inaugural. yip mine was 7033

http://andyr.smugmug.com/Disney/Dis...a-Day-1282011/15714373_G9Juo#1177792297_9cap9


----------



## lisa1527

Hi...just wondering if anyone has pics of this room or experience w/the motion here...we have cruised twice before but have always been in the middle of the boat.  From the pictures I think I know the location of the room (middle of the bumpout)

Thanks


----------



## elaineliu1

I'm booked for #5540 to cruise on the DREAM, but I couldn't find it on the floor plan.  

Can somebody help me and tell me the room does exist?


----------



## Aggiegrl

elaineliu1 said:


> I'm booked for #5540 to cruise on the DREAM, but I couldn't find it on the floor plan.
> 
> Can somebody help me and tell me the room does exist?



5540 is on starboard/right side of the ship, Deck 5, in front of the forward elevators.  It is about halfway down the group of 5E verandahs to the front of the ship.

This picture (stolen from the first post in the thread) shows the location.


----------



## UmmGooD

elaineliu1 said:


> I'm booked for #5540 to cruise on the DREAM, but I couldn't find it on the floor plan.
> 
> Can somebody help me and tell me the room does exist?



In addition you have a huge extended balcony


----------



## mckivigl

We just booked for rom 6020 and 6022 for this december.  I haven't been able to find any pictures of the rooms.  it is to be category 4D.  Not sure but can't find anything about that category.  But I am new here!


----------



## UmmGooD

mckivigl said:


> We just booked for rom 6020 and 6022 for this december.  I haven't been able to find any pictures of the rooms.  it is to be category 4D.  Not sure but can't find anything about that category.  But I am new here!



Welcome to the boards!

First I think your rooms are category 5D not 4D.  If you look at the picture a couple posts above you'll see rooms 6518 and 6520.  Those are the same as your rooms but on the opposite side of the ship.


----------



## Kurby

is the Walt or Roy suite 12502?  or are they at the back of the ship?


----------



## UmmGooD

Kurby said:


> is the Walt or Roy suite 12502?  or are they at the back of the ship?



Walt is 12002 and Roy is 12502.  They are at the very front of the ship on Deck 12.


----------



## gabby

Can someone tell m about Room 9110 (4A)?  Thanks


----------



## MamaPoppins

I see my soon to b room...2518...the light is on...1 wk and 6 days


----------



## UmmGooD

gabby said:


> Can someone tell m about Room 9110 (4A)?  Thanks



Find 9610 on this photo.  Your room is the identical room on the other side of the ship.  Looks like a standard family oceanview statesroom with Verandah.  It is connecting.


----------



## HallsofVA

elaineliu1 said:


> I'm booked for #5540 to cruise on the DREAM, but I couldn't find it on the floor plan.
> 
> Can somebody help me and tell me the room does exist?



Here's a great shot of the verandah on 5540 (shown with the divider open to 5538).  5540 should be the one where the 1 person is seated with back to the camera, while the others are sitting in 538.  These and other pictures are posted in the thread about the 5E verandah rooms.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2638207&page=7


----------



## HallsofVA

I am very slowly making progress, but the comprehensive index in post 7 is now updated through post 135, which represents the 1st 9 pages (based on my board settings.)  

So you can look at post 7, to see what is covered in those pages, rather than trying to read them in detail.
Index in Post 7


----------



## HallsofVA

A recent cruiser just confirmed that the panels that run up and down the ship (separating the ship into 13 sections or so) do end up obstructing the verandahs that are near them, and at least the 1 picture posted shows the obstruction might be a bit larger than the ones on the Magic/Wonder.

Here's a link to the thread.  I wanted to copy them in here, since it points out the limitation in the early index pictures, taken right at or after float out, since the panels weren't added until after the float out.

Here's the link:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39920892&posted=1#post39920892


----------



## Anjelica

I can't seem to find room 10632 - Anyone know where that one is at?


----------



## HallsofVA

Anjelica said:


> I can't seem to find room 10632 - Anyone know where that one is at?



Take a look at this picture.  Your room is where my room numbering rises up, to the right of the middle of the picture, before I start over with another row (this was before I learned how to straighten the picutures first!) so your number is actually on your room, and not on the deck like the others.


----------



## mare73

HallsofVA said:


> I don't think you have an obstructed view.  If you look at the photo below, you are in essentially the same room as 7650, just on the opposite side of the ship.



Am I correct in thinking room 7650 will have that panel obstruction that's currenty being discussed?  If so, that would mean my room - 7152 - will also have that obstruction on one side of the verandah.  I have to say, I'm a little disappointed.


----------



## Anjelica

HallsofVA said:


> Take a look at this picture.  Your room is where my room numbering rises up, to the right of the middle of the picture, before I start over with another row (this was before I learned how to straighten the picutures first!) so your number is actually on your room, and not on the deck like the others.



THANKS!!!

In looking at the picture it looks like "maybe" the paneling hasn't been placed next to 10632 "YET" but I am guessing it will be.  Our cruise is still over a year out so I am thinking about switching.  Also, I just realized we are right under Cabana's - wonder if it will be to noisy.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I'm just curious Angelica - why do you think they'll be putting more panelling up?  I sure hope they don't.


----------



## HallsofVA

mare73 said:


> Am I correct in thinking room 7650 will have that panel obstruction that's currenty being discussed?  If so, that would mean my room - 7152 - will also have that obstruction on one side of the verandah.  I have to say, I'm a little disappointed.



In the picture in your post, you can already see the vertical panel in place by 7650, so your assumption is probably correct.  But the Magic/Wonder have also had those panels in place, and they weren't considered significant obstructions, so I wouldn't be too concerned.  It would be interesting to measure the various verandahs to see if you're actually losing anything that the room next to you has, or if they are in some extra space that your verandah has.



Anjelica said:


> THANKS!!!
> 
> In looking at the picture it looks like "maybe" the paneling hasn't been placed next to 10632 "YET" but I am guessing it will be.  Our cruise is still over a year out so I am thinking about switching.  Also, I just realized we are right under Cabana's - wonder if it will be to noisy.



It was added within a few days of this picture being taken.  But see my comment above.  As to the Cabanas, I think I've seen a few reports where people haven't reported any problems.  But obviously, your room choices are probably greatest the further out you change them, so if you have any concerns about your selected room, it doesn't hurt to look for one that doesn't have any concerns for you.



gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> I'm just curious Angelica - why do you think they'll be putting more panelling up?  I sure hope they don't.



I think the comment referred to the timing of the index pictures, and not to any additional panels being added to the ship now that she's sailing.

The pictures used for most of the primary index pictures in the 1st thread were created using static images when the ship was first floated out of the construction bay at Meyer Werft.  Those pictures gave the best views of the rooms since a) the ship wasn't moving), b) people could get up close to take the pictures (but only of the right side), c) the verandah dividers and railing hadn't been fully completed, giving good views of the rooms, and d) the additional decorative dividers hadn't been added yet.  But even in the earliest picture, taken during the float out event (with the tents and umbrellas), you can see at least one of the decorative dividers in place, and in subsequent pictures, such as the ones mentioned in Anjelica's post, you can see additional dividers having been added.  By the time the ship was conveyed along the EMS in mid-November, all of the decorative dividers were in place.


----------



## HallsofVA

Here are the side pictures from DCL's official media site, disneycruisenews.com, in case anyone wants to see updated pictures with all of the detailing, railings and dividers in place.  If you are looking to see if your room would have the vertical metal overlay next to it, they basically run wherever there is a divider in the top or bottom sections, and between each lifeboat.  You can go to the site if you want to download the images in hi res.


----------



## chipnpam

Any word on 7108, Cat 4C Deluxe Oceanview with Verandah.....first time sailing so want to make sure we will have a great view and a pull down murphy bed. Thanks!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Oh - I get it now.  Thanks HallsofVA.


----------



## Anjelica

HallsofVA said:


> I think the comment referred to the timing of the index pictures, and not to any additional panels being added to the ship now that she's sailing.
> 
> The pictures used for most of the primary index pictures in the 1st thread were created using static images when the ship was first floated out of the construction bay at Meyer Werft.  Those pictures gave the best views of the rooms since a) the ship wasn't moving), b) people could get up close to take the pictures (but only of the right side), c) the verandah dividers and railing hadn't been fully completed, giving good views of the rooms, and d) the additional decorative dividers hadn't been added yet.  But even in the earliest picture, taken during the float out event (with the tents and umbrellas), you can see at least one of the decorative dividers in place, and in subsequent pictures, such as the ones mentioned in Anjelica's post, you can see additional dividers having been added.  By the time the ship was conveyed along the EMS in mid-November, all of the decorative dividers were in place.



Correct - I was assuming the picture that had all the room numbers on it were prior to most of the panels being placed.  In the picture with the room numbers many of the verandah's do not have the paneling on it - yet they are now being reported with having paneling installed.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you both Angelica and HallsofVa for clearing that up.  I just can't keep up with this thread!  (And that's a good thing - I'm so grateful for all the info/advice!)


----------



## disneyholic family

i post this here for the ship design experts:
they've put the two HA concierge rooms on deck 11....
but the concierge lounge is on deck 12.....so every time someone in an HA room wants to go to the lounge they will have to go up a deck...
why didn't they put the HA rooms on the same floor as the lounge?

i'm very confused by the thought process here...


----------



## KingRichard

disneyholic family said:


> i post this here for the ship design experts:
> they've put the two HA concierge rooms on deck 11....
> but the concierge lounge is on deck 12.....so every time someone in an HA room wants to go to the lounge they will have to go up a deck...
> why didn't they put the HA rooms on the same floor as the lounge?
> 
> i'm very confused by the thought process here...



Most likely because all the food and Cabanas is on deck 11.

The pools, spas and hot tubs also.


----------



## diane648

Did ya'll see the thread from the person that was in 5150?  They said the verandah was huge because it includes the verandah for their room plus another rooms-worth of verandah space next to them.  

Now that I look at your indexed pics, I see what they're saying.  This room (which sleeps 4) could be a great deal if you love verandah time.


----------



## Anjelica

When I look at the newer pictures from the other thread "obstructed view" I actually noticed that there is no paneling on the deck right below cabana's, etc.  I actually don't think I will have any "obstructed view" in room 10632.  Interesting....


----------



## disneyholic family

KingRichard said:


> Most likely because all the food and Cabanas is on deck 11.
> 
> The pools, spas and hot tubs also.



but one of the reasons people pay so much more for concierge is so they can be away from the masses in the concierge lounge....
at least we tend to spend time in the lounge when we travel concierge....

when we cruised on the wonder, there was no lounge, but we had a very large stateroom and when we weren't off the ship, we spent a lot of time in our room....
the only time we were anywhere near the pools was for the sailaway party....

from what i understand, people who were in concierge on the dream have been popping in and out of the lounge to grab snacks/drinks......
popping is a bit more challenging if you're challenged to begin with and you have to negotiate stairs or elevator and gates and hallways...
it will make you think twice about 'popping' anywhere...

i would switch my reservation back to deck 12.....i'm ok with a regular room except for the shower......dunno...we shall see....


----------



## chipnpam

Wow- you  ladies have done an awesome job. Thanks for all the info and pictures. Any word on 7108, Cat 4C Deluxe Oceanview with Verandah.....first time sailing so want to make sure we will have a great view and a pull down murphy bed. I can't seem to find it on any photos. Thanks


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Here are some pictures I took of the 7170 Verandah.  The obstruction is to the left, blocking the left side of the doors, and the curtains are clipped over to the right, blocking the right side, which really made me feel closed in at first:





However, I quickly realized the curtains could be unclipped from their anchors and moved to the left:





This really opened up the view and gave us this to wake up to:








ETA: and yes, we DID sleep with the verandah door open!  Having moved from Portland, Maine to Orlando, Florida almost two years ago, I miss my ocean!  (But not the snow!!)


----------



## budbeerlady

diane648 said:


> Did ya'll see the thread from the person that was in 5150?  They said the verandah was huge because it includes the verandah for their room plus another rooms-worth of verandah space next to them.
> 
> Now that I look at your indexed pics, I see what they're saying.  This room (which sleeps 4) could be a great deal if you love verandah time.



After freaking out about a date change since Dd didnt have her school calendar out when I booked things are looking up. We are now in 5650, very excited and cruising a week earlier for the same $$$$.  I cannot wait to try out this room, I was worried with our old room about noise from the night clubs.


----------



## simbasmom2

I just snagged an opening on the Dream in August...whew...  that was rough booking this late in the game.  We just got back from the MR and I couldn't focus on booking beyond that cruise.  The room that came open is 10156.  This is not a room I would have typically booked because iti s way in the back!  But HEY, I can't be picky... I got a ressie and I am thrilled!!!! Can't wait to tell the kids after school today.

Does anyone have any thoughts on these AFT rooms?


----------



## denisea51

I see on the deck plans that these rooms are directly across from the elevators.  Are the elevators in the hall or in a hall of their own on the Dream? And How noisy are they?  TIA


----------



## stinksmom

I've been trying to stay on top of this thread but haven't been able to keep up.  Can anyone tell me if there are any pictures of room 6502 posted somewhere in this thread?  I'll keep looking (in my spare time at work ).

Thanks!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

denisea51 said:


> I see on the deck plans that these rooms are directly across from the elevators.  Are the elevators in the hall or in a hall of their own on the Dream? And How noisy are they?  TIA



We were in 7170 which is almost identically located as yours, only at the aft elevators.  No worries - the elevators and stairs are in a central lobby-type area, facing inward towards each other.  All that is across from your staterooms is the back wall of the elevator & stair area.


----------



## myxdvz

Got our cruise papers today! We had Cat 4D GTY and have been assigned 6088!  I see from this thread that its a HA room and we'd have huge verandah space which is great!

Anyone have inside photos of this room?


----------



## HallsofVA

myxdvz said:


> Got our cruise papers today! We had Cat 4D GTY and have been assigned 6088!  I see from this thread that its a HA room and we'd have huge verandah space which is great!
> 
> Anyone have inside photos of this room?



You have one of the easiest rooms to identify from a distance, so you can show anyone a picture of the left side of the ship, and they can see your room.  Hopefully you saw this picture in an earlier post, but your room is the front half of the white space midship just above the lifeboat, and the verandah door to the left of that space.  Your view down may be filled with a view of the lifeboat, but few folks have a great view down on the Dream.





I haven't personally seen any inside shots, so you may have to provide them if we don't get any input before you sail.


----------



## myxdvz

HallsofVA said:


> You have one of the easiest rooms to identify from a distance, so you can show anyone a picture of the left side of the ship, and they can see your room.  Hopefully you saw this picture in an earlier post, but your room is the front half of the white space midship just above the lifeboat, and the verandah door to the left of that space.  Your view down may be filled with a view of the lifeboat, but few folks have a great view down on the Dream.
> 
> <snip>...</snip>
> 
> I haven't personally seen any inside shots, so you may have to provide them if we don't get any input before you sail.



Thanks *HallsofVA*!  I did see the photos in this thread and they were very helpful and got me very excited about the extra verandah space!  I will definitely take photos of the room so if no one has posted inside photos by April 1, let me know and I will post mine!

33 days!  w00t!!!!


----------



## colmom

Originally Posted by Matt@WDWR  
Somebody recommended a Verandah to me that is on Deck 5. It was either room 5546 or 5046 because of the larger verandah. What I want to know is will those rooms be quiet since the theater seems to be under it? I can't stand a loud room! Thanks!



HallsofVA said:


> Those are rooms that I've recommended, since they are located more above the restrooms in front of the theatre, than above the theatre itself, and they are the only non-connecting rooms in that group.  Those rooms, and the rooms just aft of those rooms, should be good.  I like the right side rooms (5546) since it generally has a better view of Castaway Cay.




Just found this thread and we just booked Rm 5052 on the Fantasy Dec 2012. It is a 5E category so I am guessing it has an extended balcony, right? Also, it looks like it will be a good location according to HallsofVA?  Thanks for this thread!


----------



## MidwayLady

After months of checking the reservation page I was finally assigned a stateroom. #7688.  From the deck plans it look great with a HUGE veranda.  I am scared that it is too good to be true.  It is a upgrade so I am worried that they might take it away from me.  I can't find any pictures or information about it.  Any thoughts?  It is a handicapped room.  How would that make it different than a non-handicapped room?  Size? Bathroom?


----------



## DizDaddy

MidwayLady said:


> After months of checking the reservation page I was finally assigned a stateroom. #7688.  From the deck plans it look great with a HUGE veranda.  I am scared that it is too good to be true.  It is a upgrade so I am worried that they might take it away from me.  I can't find any pictures or information about it.  Any thoughts?  It is a handicapped room.  How would that make it different than a non-handicapped room?  Size? Bathroom?




Typically the accessible rooms are bigger to allow for wheelchairs/carts, etc.   The bathroom is typically much larger with a walk in shower.   I think if there would be any drawback would be that accessible rooms do not typically have split bathrooms.   If that is not a big concern for you, enjoy the extra space....you will end up spoiled.


----------



## dsnydaddy

colmom said:


> Originally Posted by Matt@WDWR
> Somebody recommended a Verandah to me that is on Deck 5. It was either room 5546 or 5046 because of the larger verandah. What I want to know is will those rooms be quiet since the theater seems to be under it? I can't stand a loud room! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just found this thread and we just booked Rm 5052 on the Fantasy Dec 2012. It is a 5E category so I am guessing it has an extended balcony, right? Also, it looks like it will be a good location according to HallsofVA?  Thanks for this thread!



5052 is the furthest from the Theater so I'm guessing that it'll be okay as far as sound goes.  It's on a dead end so there will be no traffic to speak of.  Like HallsofVA I like the opposite side of the ship as it backs into CC and I get a better view with my verandah.


----------



## jenseib

myxdvz said:


> Thanks *HallsofVA*!  I did see the photos in this thread and they were very helpful and got me very excited about the extra verandah space!  I will definitely take photos of the room so if no one has posted inside photos by April 1, let me know and I will post mine!
> 
> 33 days!  w00t!!!!





Whats your sail date? is it March 31st? I will be on that one!


----------



## justmestace

MidwayLady said:


> After months of checking the reservation page I was finally assigned a stateroom. #7688. From the deck plans it look great with a HUGE veranda. I am scared that it is too good to be true. It is a upgrade so I am worried that they might take it away from me. I can't find any pictures or information about it. Any thoughts? It is a handicapped room. How would that make it different than a non-handicapped room? Size? Bathroom?


 

7688 is not yet categorized as a handicap accessible. It has the size for one, and it's in the same location as the accessible rooms on the Wonder and Magic, but so far, on the Dream it isn't outfitted as such.

If this is the room they have on your reservation, and it's an upgrade, then congrats!!  And not to worry, they won't take it away from you, unless they upgrade you even further.

The bathroom will likely not have the step-up, as regular rooms do, and it may only have a walk-in shower, rather than a shower/tub combo. But I can't be sure of that, since I haven't seen any pictures.

Now...IF they do end up outfitting this room as handicap before your cruise, there could be a chance that they might move you....IF someone with needs has to have that room. 
But I wouldn't worry about that happening. It's a couple of pretty big "ifs".


----------



## act1980

Hi,

I've just booked my first ever Disney Cruise!! I have been assigned room 9174, whitewall verandah room.

Is this located at the back of the ship? Is it in a good spot?

Where is the best location for a room? Do you get better views from deck 10?

Thanks!


----------



## robin09

act1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just booked my first ever Disney Cruise!! I have been assigned room 9174, whitewall verandah room.
> 
> Is this located at the back of the ship? Is it in a good spot?
> 
> Where is the best location for a room? Do you get better views from deck 10?
> 
> Thanks!



I hve room 9172, so I'll be looking forwrd to your answers... going feb 19 2012 on our first cruise too!  Would love to see a couple of pictures and know where I'll be too!


----------



## DEXDDD

act1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just booked my first ever Disney Cruise!! I have been assigned room 9174, whitewall verandah room.
> 
> Is this located at the back of the ship? Is it in a good spot?
> 
> Where is the best location for a room? Do you get better views from deck 10?
> 
> Thanks!


It is at the back.  Deck 10 would be under Cabanas so not sure if there is noise issue.


----------



## justmestace

act1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just booked my first ever Disney Cruise!! I have been assigned room 9174, whitewall verandah room.
> 
> Is this located at the back of the ship? Is it in a good spot?
> 
> Where is the best location for a room? Do you get better views from deck 10?
> 
> Thanks!


 

These rooms have nice, deep verandahs. It is pretty much right in the center of the aft of the ship. As far as an aft view, it wouldn't make a difference if you were on Deck 9 or Deck 10...it will be the same. I think it's a great location. For my Dream cruise, I have 9172 and for my Fantasy cruise I have 9170.

Someone did post a picture of the balcony on one of these rooms. I'll try to find it.


----------



## justmestace

This is a video of 9672....should be basically the same as all of those Deck 9 aft staterooms, except for the two on each corner.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjfJWYkyeYA


----------



## act1980

justmestace said:


> These rooms have nice, deep verandahs. It is pretty much right in the center of the aft of the ship. As far as an aft view, it wouldn't make a difference if you were on Deck 9 or Deck 10...it will be the same. I think it's a great location. For my Dream cruise, I have 9172 and for my Fantasy cruise I have 9170.
> 
> Someone did post a picture of the balcony on one of these rooms. I'll try to find it.



That would be great, thanks!


----------



## justmestace

act1980 said:


> That would be great, thanks!


 

Check out the video in my post above yours!


----------



## ACDSNY

We are trying out two categories in Nov on the Dream, the first is 6A 10166 and the second is 8C 8166.  I haven't seen any room reports for either one yet.


----------



## act1980

justmestace said:


> Check out the video in my post above yours!



Thanks, it looks good


----------



## justmestace

ACDSNY said:


> We are trying out two categories in Nov on the Dream, the first is 6A 10166 and the second is 8C 8166. I haven't seen any room reports for either one yet.


 

The room in the You Tube video that I posted on the previous page should be a pretty good representative of room 10166. There may be some minor differences, but not many.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

justmestace said:


> The room in the You Tube video that I posted on the previous page should be a pretty good representative of room 10166. There may be some minor differences, but not many.



Here's a youTube video of room #10658 - don't know if it's anything like yours, but the numbers are somewhat similar.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V8lJVsnv4c&feature=related


We're booked into 10096 - haven't seen that one posted anywhere either.  I'm sure it will show up sometime....

Have a great cruise.


----------



## act1980

Just watched a video of one of the verandah rooms on the side of the ship. The balcony is tiny!!!!!


----------



## NC State Tigger

We have these 3 cabins 9174  9176  and 9674  booked for Dec 2012  ---can anyone answer a couple of questions please?

On the deck plans there is a "narrow gray area" shown between 9176 and 9674--does anyone know what this area is?

I understand the verandah dividers can be opened between cabins not just connecting cabins.  Will we be able to have the verandahs "open" between all 3 of our cabins or do you think this "gray area" will prevent verandahs for 9176 and 9674 from being connected?

The pictures from earlier posts look like people standing all the way across these verandahs.

It would be so great if all 3 could be open and connectd to each other.

My other option is an earlier cruise in Dec in cabins 9172  9174  9176, but I am not sure I want the 9172 as it connects to 9170. I don't want a connecting room, if it is connecting with someone other than our travel party.

Thanks for any information


----------



## act1980

Hi all, I have actually changed my room to 9672 as the verandah is bigger 

I wanted either room 9170 0r 9670 but they were taken. Does anyone know why these rooms are so much bigger?


----------



## ptmmg

does anybody know anything about room 9168? I guess 9670 is taken so they gave me this room


----------



## justmestace

9170 is a dedicated handicapped room, so it will be held out for someone with needs.
ALL of the aft corner rooms are larger than the others, and it has been speculated that eventually they will become handicap accessible also....that was probably DCL's intent, anyway, but final preparations for those rooms haven't been done yet.

So far, with all but 9170 being held for the disabled, those other corner rooms are going to sell out at the first moments of booking availability, BECAUSE they are so much larger than the others in that category.

If DCL doesn't retro-fit them as accessible, then they should make them a higher category at a higher price. Doesn't feel quite fair to have them the same price as smaller rooms in the same category.


----------



## justmestace

ptmmg said:


> does anybody know anything about room 9168? I guess 9670 is taken so they gave me this room


 


9168 is a "standard" Cat 6A.....much like the Cat 6 on the Magic and Wonder, only smaller.
On the Dream, the Cat 6A's are 246 sq feet, including the verandah, and on the Magic and Wonder, they are 268 sq feet, including the verandah.

The corner rooms are probably over 400 sq feet....at least, if not more.
That's why, unless they become Handicap only, they will always sell out first.


----------



## MidwayLady

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiMxbhmaMyA


----------



## HallsofVA

NC State Tigger said:


> We have these 3 cabins 9174  9176  and 9674  booked for Dec 2012  ---can anyone answer a couple of questions please?
> 
> On the deck plans there is a "narrow gray area" shown between 9176 and 9674--does anyone know what this area is?
> 
> I understand the verandah dividers can be opened between cabins not just connecting cabins.  Will we be able to have the verandahs "open" between all 3 of our cabins or do you think this "gray area" will prevent verandahs for 9176 and 9674 from being connected?
> 
> The pictures from earlier posts look like people standing all the way across these verandahs.
> 
> It would be so great if all 3 could be open and connectd to each other.
> 
> My other option is an earlier cruise in Dec in cabins 9172  9174  9176, but I am not sure I want the 9172 as it connects to 9170. I don't want a connecting room, if it is connecting with someone other than our travel party.
> 
> Thanks for any information



Here's a picture that amygrumpy took right after the Dream arrived in PC back in January.  It's still one of the best shots I've seen of the aft verandah rooms (you can follow the picture address back to her album to see more pictures or to see this one bigger.)

I haven't seen or heard of that grey space on Deck 9 being anything (but I've also been swamped at work so it's possible someone has mentioned it elsewhere.)  On Deck 5, the space is a door to the aft verandah for flag access. But even from blowing up this picture to it's original size, I still can't clearly see if there's anything there on decks 9 - 6 but space (such as other doors) given everything is all white!

The two connecting rooms you are looking at (9174 & 9176) should have verandahs that open up to each other.  I hadn't heard anything about the verandahs opening between non-connecting rooms, (but then again I've been a bit distracted recently so might have missed that post.)  So the verandah dividers should open to connect at least 1 of the rooms to the larger verandah in the middle.  I just don't know if 9674 opens up onto 9176's verandah or not.

The earlier posts with the people on the verandah I believe were taken before all the dividers were in place, which you can see them all in place in the picture below.


----------



## princessmom29

We just booked 8510 (cat 8C) on the dream for a Feb 2012 cruise. I originally had a 9A room on deck 6, but decided we wanted the extra square footage of the family room. I was able to locate it on the deck plan nad pictures here (thanks to all that have posted them!). Has anyone traveled in this area of deck 8? Is it a good location?


----------



## chipnpam

Any word on 7108, Cat 4C Deluxe Oceanview with Verandah.....first time sailing so want to make sure we will have a great view and a pull down murphy bed. I can't seem to find it on any photos. Thanks


----------



## lucas

Wow, what a fantastic thread.  OP, thanks for all the info and pictures!


----------



## Silverfox97

act1980 said:


> Hi all, I have actually changed my room to 9672 as the verandah is bigger
> 
> I wanted either room 9170 0r 9670 but they were taken. Does anyone know why these rooms are so much bigger?



We have 9674 for our cruise - we looked last week to see which rooms were open in Cat 6A, and 9672 was open. I entertained the thought of changing rooms for the bigger verandah, but DH reminded me that 9672 was a connecting room.............

We decided to stay with 9674


----------



## act1980

HallsofVA said:


> Here's a picture that amygrumpy took right after the Dream arrived in PC back in January.  It's still one of the best shots I've seen of the aft verandah rooms (you can follow the picture address back to her album to see more pictures or to see this one bigger.)
> 
> I haven't seen or heard of that grey space on Deck 9 being anything (but I've also been swamped at work so it's possible someone has mentioned it elsewhere.)  On Deck 5, the space is a door to the aft verandah for flag access. But even from blowing up this picture to it's original size, I still can't clearly see if there's anything there but space given everything is all white!
> 
> The two connecting rooms you are looking at (9174 & 9176) should have verandahs that open up to each other.  I hadn't heard anything about the verandahs opening between non-connecting rooms, (but then again I've been a bit distracted recently so might have missed that post.)  So the verandah dividers should open to connect at least 1 of the rooms to the larger verandah in the middle.  I just don't know if 9674 opens up onto 9176's verandah or not.
> 
> The earlier posts with the people on the verandah I believe were taken before all the dividers were in place, which you can see them all in place in the picture below.



What are the room numbers in the direct centre of the ship? The verandahs look bigger.


----------



## UmmGooD

act1980 said:


> What are the room numbers in the direct centre of the ship? The verandahs look bigger.



Starting from the top:
10166
9176
8188
7194
6192

On the 5th deck the verandah is not as wide because of the flag access so I didn't include it.  I am booked in 8188 for March 2012 and I am excited.  It is also the only center room with the bigger balcony that is not connecting.


----------



## act1980

UmmGooD said:


> Starting from the top:
> 10166
> 9176
> 8188
> 7194
> 6192
> 
> On the 5th deck the verandah is not as wide because of the flag access so I didn't include it.  I am booked in 8188 for March 2012 and I am excited.  It is also the only center room with the bigger balcony that is not connecting.



Hope you have a great time!
I have actually changed rooms again lol! Gone for 9176 for the wider verandah!

Would love to see pics if anyone has any!!


----------



## DisneyDuo

Silverfox97 - we had 9674 on the Maiden Voyage.  Great room.  The balcony is deeper than normal, but average width.  We were very happy with the room.  Great view of Castaway Cay and Nassau ;-)  Quiet location and only noticed the engine vibration the last morning as we were maneuvering into Port Canavaral.  Enjoy!

Our friends had 9670, it was a large balcony because it is a handicapped accessible room.

Noticed the earlier question about the "grey area" between 9674 and the neighboring room.  It is probably the storage closet between the two rooms used by the room stewards.  9674 is a non-connecting room.

I'll be glad to answer any other questions about the room!

Blessings - Lin


----------



## Silverfox97

DisneyDuo said:


> Silverfox97 - we had 9674 on the Maiden Voyage.  Great room.  The balcony is deeper than normal, but average width.  We were very happy with the room.  Great view of Castaway Cay and Nassau ;-)  Quiet location and only noticed the engine vibration the last morning as we were maneuvering into Port Canavaral.  Enjoy!
> 
> Blessings - Lin



Lin, 

Thanks!!  We booked it for our Eastern cruise on the Fantasy - very excited. I feel like that may be our favorite room, as there are only 3 non-connecting Cat 6A directly aft rooms (9674, 8188, 7690). Did you have a lounger or the typical 2 chairs and a table?


----------



## Cheloconnell

DisneyDuo said:


> Silverfox97 - we had 9674 on the Maiden Voyage.  Great room.  The balcony is deeper than normal, but average width.  We were very happy with the room.  Great view of Castaway Cay and Nassau ;-)  Quiet location and only noticed the engine vibration the last morning as we were maneuvering into Port Canavaral.  Enjoy!
> 
> Our friends had 9670, it was a large balcony because it is a handicapped accessible room.
> 
> Noticed the earlier question about the "grey area" between 9674 and the neighboring room.  It is probably the storage closet between the two rooms used by the room stewards.  9674 is a non-connecting room.
> 
> I'll be glad to answer any other questions about the room!
> 
> Blessings - Lin



Hi DisneyDuo!!  We are booked in 9674 on the July 1-5 2011 cruise.  Do you happen to have any pictures of the room or verandah that you can post?  I can't believe I looked through tons of pages and you actually were in the same room on the last post I look at   Thanks so much  

We are so excited for our trip


----------



## myxdvz

jenseib said:


> Whats your sail date? is it March 31st? I will be on that one!



Nope!  That was our first choice but was no longer available when I booked (shocked!).  We are on the March 24th sailing.


----------



## justmestace

NC State Tigger said:


> We have these 3 cabins 9174 9176 and 9674 booked for Dec 2012 ---can anyone answer a couple of questions please?
> 
> *On the deck plans there is a "narrow gray area" shown between 9176 and 9674--does anyone know what this area is?*
> 
> *I understand the verandah dividers can be opened between cabins not just connecting cabins. Will we be able to have the verandahs "open" between all 3 of our cabins or do you think this "gray area" will prevent verandahs for 9176 and 9674 from being connected?*
> 
> The pictures from earlier posts look like people standing all the way across these verandahs.
> 
> It would be so great if all 3 could be open and connectd to each other.
> 
> My other option is an earlier cruise in Dec in cabins 9172 9174 9176, but I am not sure I want the 9172 as it connects to 9170. I don't want a connecting room, if it is connecting with someone other than our travel party.
> 
> Thanks for any information


 


DisneyDuo just reported that the "gray area" is a storage closet on each floor that the CM's use. 
As I was looking at the pictures of the very center rooms on each floor aft, I realized that those balconies are just a tad bit wider because of that gray area.....Disney widened those to make use of that storage space on the interior.


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> On Deck 5, the space is a door to the aft verandah for flag access. But even from blowing up this picture to it's original size, I still can't clearly see if there's anything there but space given everything is all white!


 


There is a door there, on that deck space. It's hard to make out, but it's there. Obviously they access that deck space from the hall on Deck 5 through that door.


----------



## princessmom29

Ok, I have a quick question about staterooms 5190 and 6190. I realize  that they are right by the flag on the back of the ship, and that is likely why they are cat. 6B. It the veranda on those really small, and will the flag prevent us from using the veranda? Overall, what does anyone with experience think of those rooms, and would it be worth it to switch to one of these from a family ocean view on the 8th deck?

ETA: 6192 is also available with e bigger veranda, but the flagpole is rigt there. Anyone have experience with how much of a porblem that poses?


----------



## DisneyDuo

Silverfox97 - in the stateroom itself, besides the bed there was just a couch (fold out bed?) and the desk with chair.  Also I think there is the pull-down bed, but we didn't use it.  Out on the balcony there were two chairs and a small table between them.

You and Cheloconnell (and anyone else interested) are welcome to look at our pictures at my Shutterfly sharesite -

www.smalecsdream.shutterfly.com

Again, we were very happy with the room!  Enjoy!

Blessings - Lin


----------



## jeannie2426

Anyone stayed in 8186? I am on hold with DCL to see if we can get it!! More private than 5144 and $40.00 cheaper, so trying to see if I can switch!! Also, my BIL and SIL are on Deck 5 Aft and you cant get there from Deck 5 Forward without going up or down a floor. What's up with that?!?!


----------



## Silverfox97

DisneyDuo said:


> Silverfox97 - in the stateroom itself, besides the bed there was just a couch (fold out bed?) and the desk with chair.  Also I think there is the pull-down bed, but we didn't use it.  Out on the balcony there were two chairs and a small table between them.
> 
> You and Cheloconnell (and anyone else interested) are welcome to look at our pictures at my Shutterfly sharesite -
> 
> www.smalecsdream.shutterfly.com
> 
> Again, we were very happy with the room!  Enjoy!
> 
> Blessings - Lin



Thanks for sharing the pics!!! I think we are going to love that room on the Fantasy  Too bad I will have to wait until June 16th, 2012.....


----------



## DisneyDuo

Silverfox97 - that's a long wait!!!  We are thinking of doing the Fantasy in 2012 too - have to see how the $$$ comes along this year.

The Dream is a wonderful ship, I'm sure the Fantasy will be too.  Definitely worth the wait!

Lin


----------



## justmestace

princessmom29 said:


> Ok, I have a quick question about staterooms 5190 and 6190. I realize that they are right by the flag on the back of the ship, and that is likely why they are cat. 6B. It the veranda on those really small, and will the flag prevent us from using the veranda? Overall, what does anyone with experience think of those rooms, and would it be worth it to switch to one of these from a family ocean view on the 8th deck?
> 
> ETA: 6192 is also available with e bigger veranda, but the flagpole is rigt there. Anyone have experience with how much of a porblem that poses?


 

5190 and 6190 are Cat 6B because of their size, not the flag.
We have heard reports back that the ropes on the flag do make some noise....most people said it wasn't a real problem, one person said it did bother them.
The flag and pole won't keep you from enjoying your balcony. When you stand up to the rail, you will have to look around it somewhat, but those are still nice balconies. Compared to the older ships, those are really nice deep balconies, for that category & price.

You can see in the picture above, the ship stopped, and the flag ended up draped on someone's balcony. If it were mine, I just would have gone out and let it loose....if I were in the room and saw it.


----------



## HallsofVA

justmestace said:


> There is a door there, on that deck space. It's hard to make out, but it's there. Obviously they access that deck space from the hall on Deck 5 through that door.



I realize from reading the part of my post that you quoted that I wasn't clear in what I was trying to say.  I was trying to say that we knew the grey space on deck 5 is a door, but that I couldn't get a close enough shot to see if any of the grey spaces on the other floors had doors or anything.

Sorry for the confusion if I caused any!

We had some great shots posted of the Deck 5 door open from the night before she first floated out back in October!


----------



## NC State Tigger

DisneyDuo said:


> Silverfox97 - we had 9674 on the Maiden Voyage.
> Noticed the earlier question about the "grey area" between 9674 and the neighboring room.  It is probably the storage closet between the two rooms used by the room stewards.  9674 is a non-connecting room.
> 
> I'll be glad to answer any other questions about the room!
> 
> Blessings - Lin



I posted an earlier question about 9674---I have 9674 booked and my DD DSiL and DGD are in 9176 and DS and friend in 9174 (these 2 connect )  I wonder if the verandah for my cabin 9674 can be opened to connect to their verandah.  I thought I had read somewhere that verandahs can be opened to connect even if the cabins are not connecting.

Thanks for any info

Donna


----------



## Cheloconnell

DisneyDuo said:


> Silverfox97 - in the stateroom itself, besides the bed there was just a couch (fold out bed?) and the desk with chair.  Also I think there is the pull-down bed, but we didn't use it.  Out on the balcony there were two chairs and a small table between them.
> 
> You and Cheloconnell (and anyone else interested) are welcome to look at our pictures at my Shutterfly sharesite -
> 
> www.smalecsdream.shutterfly.com
> 
> Again, we were very happy with the room!  Enjoy!
> 
> Blessings - Lin


Thank you so much for sharing!  It looks like you had a wonderful time


----------



## DisneyDuo

NC State Tigger - I can't remember for sure if there were doors in the dividers.  Looking at my pictures of the verandah, it does look like there are doors, I assume they open.  Can't say for sure 100%.  You could see around the dividers into the neighboring verandahs, though.  Sorry I can't be more help ;-(

Lin


----------



## tiggspring

Thanks for putting this all together!

The dont want to lose this thread bump


----------



## macpiper

elgerber said:


> I am thinking I wish I had 7190...



Gosh, is there anything we should know about 7190?! 

We were assigned this cabin for our upcoming cruise as we purchased a GTY category.


----------



## elgerber

macpiper said:


> Gosh, is there anything we should know about 7190?!
> 
> We were assigned this cabin for our upcoming cruise as we purchased a GTY category.




Yeah, the verandah is enormous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You are very lucky I think!!!!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

DisneyDuo said:


> Silverfox97 - in the stateroom itself, besides the bed there was just a couch (fold out bed?) and the desk with chair.  Also I think there is the pull-down bed, but we didn't use it.  Out on the balcony there were two chairs and a small table between them.
> 
> You and Cheloconnell (and anyone else interested) are welcome to look at our pictures at my Shutterfly sharesite -
> 
> www.smalecsdream.shutterfly.com
> 
> Again, we were very happy with the room!  Enjoy!
> 
> Blessings - Lin



AWESOME pics!  Almost felt as if I was right there with you.  Thanks so much for sharing...


----------



## ptmmg

DisneyDuo said:


> Silverfox97 - in the stateroom itself, besides the bed there was just a couch (fold out bed?) and the desk with chair.  Also I think there is the pull-down bed, but we didn't use it.  Out on the balcony there were two chairs and a small table between them.
> 
> You and Cheloconnell (and anyone else interested) are welcome to look at our pictures at my Shutterfly sharesite -
> 
> www.smalecsdream.shutterfly.com
> 
> Again, we were very happy with the room!  Enjoy!
> 
> Blessings - Lin



what room is this?


----------



## justmestace

ptmmg said:


> what room is this?


 


9674


----------



## disneytraceyl

We just received some pixie dust.  We were upgraded to 8682 aft.  Would love to see pictures?


----------



## ptmmg

justmestace said:


> 9674



thanks we are in room 9762 is the balcony just as big??


----------



## simbasmom2

I can't see a picture of 10156.  It looks it is last room on deck 10 aft before the aft verandahs, but I am wondering if it is a smaller room because it is rounding the corner.  Is the verandah large?  Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## justmestace

ptmmg said:


> thanks we are in room 9762 is the balcony just as big??


 


You must mean 9672...there is no 9762.....and the balcony for 9672 is even deeper (longer, going out from the stateroom door to the railing) than 9674!!


----------



## justmestace

simbasmom2 said:


> I can't see a picture of 10156. It looks it is last room on deck 10 aft before the aft verandahs, but I am wondering if it is a smaller room because it is rounding the corner. Is the verandah large? Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


 


The square footage in your stateroom will be the same as the rooms directly in the aft of the ship. Your verandah will be about as wide as all but the corner rooms, just not quite as deep as the ones in the direct center at the back of the ship.
Your room isn't rounding a corner....it's just at the very end of the side of the ship. One of the nice things about your room is that there isn't a balcony right next to you, on your left side. You'll have great views behind the ship and straight out from your balcony.


----------



## ptmmg

justmestace said:


> You must mean 9672...there is no 9762.....and the balcony for 9672 is even deeper (longer, going out from the stateroom door to the railing) than 9674!!



yes 9672 thanks!!


----------



## jeannie2426

I am in 9172....very excited!!


----------



## simbasmom2

justmestace said:


> The square footage in your stateroom will be the same as the rooms directly in the aft of the ship. Your verandah will be about as wide as all but the corner rooms, just not quite as deep as the ones in the direct center at the back of the ship.
> Your room isn't rounding a corner....it's just at the very end of the side of the ship. One of the nice things about your room is that there isn't a balcony right next to you, on your left side. You'll have great views behind the ship and straight out from your balcony.



Thanks!!


----------



## justmestace

jeannie2426 said:


> I am in 9172....very excited!!


 

I have 9172 in September on the Dream, and 9170 in June '12 on the Fantasy.


----------



## ll_california

Any info on cabin 7194 yet? Thanks!


----------



## UmmGooD

TexasDreamer just posted photos of 8188.  I am so excited to have this room now!  They said the verandah is about 20' deep and it also is wider due to the storage linen closet next to the room.  It is also non-connecting so it has a lot of things going for it.




TexasDreamer said:


>


----------



## act1980

UmmGooD said:


> TexasDreamer just posted photos of 8188.  I am so excited to have this room now!  They said the verandah is about 20' deep and it also is wider due to the storage linen closet next to the room.  It is also non-connecting so it has a lot of things going for it.



WOW!!!!!!!!!! I'm in 9176 right above. I would assume the balcony will be the same size!!


----------



## jdybnsn

act1980 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!! I'm in 9176 right above. I would assume the balcony will be the same size!!



Yay we have 9176 & 9174 !!!super excited !!!!


----------



## act1980

jdybnsn said:


> Yay we have 9176 & 9174 !!!super excited !!!!



Yay us!!


----------



## Sunshineminnie

9174 & 9176 for us to!  CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Sunshineminnie said:


> 9174 & 9176 for us to!  CAN'T WAIT!!!!



Us too!


----------



## princessmom29

WE just changed outr ressie to 6192 based on seeing pics of the HUGE balcony! Cannot wait!


----------



## Cosby

we are at 10158.
is this the same layout and balcony as 10658?



Frank


----------



## JennLK

I am still waiting to see pics or reviews of 10160 - loving these aft balconies


----------



## alexandra uk

I have just booked 7194 which looks like it will have an amazing view 
I have noticed on some photos the flag isn't on the pole. Does anyone know why they taken it off?


----------



## justmestace

alexandra uk said:


> I have just booked 7194 which looks like it will have an amazing view
> I have noticed on some photos the flag isn't on the pole. Does anyone know why they taken it off?


 


They only raise the flag when the ship is in port. They don't fly it while the ship is sailing out at sea.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I know what you mean justmestace...
I'm ansiously awaiting any word & pics on rms 10096, 10576 and 10574!
Just can't wait for any news at all about everything!


----------



## thepops

Any reports on 7680 (or it's twin 7182?)


----------



## kawigirl94

Thanks for the awesome pics!  Woohoo, we have an extended verandah!


----------



## Terri2007

subscribing


----------



## DisneyNDecember

HallsofVA said:


> You can see both of these rooms on the pictures below.  On the first picture posted, 8676 is the third verandah room from the back on deck 8, next to the heavily obstructed (from the picture) 8674, to which it connects.  (In case you wonder which deck is deck 8, count up from the bottom with Deck 5 being the first deck with rooms.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For room 8578, look at the picture posted below.  Locate the white space that looks like a missing room.  That is the double wide verandah space I refer to for the accessible rooms in the other post.  The verandah door to the right of the white space is room 8588.  8578 is 5 doors to the right of 8588.



Thank you so much for this GREAT info !! I just booked my first DCL vacation on the Disney Dream last night for June 24, 2012 & we got room # 8676 & from the looks of your photo, I LOVE that location !!!!

Question though, why does it state on my reservation confirmation page that this is a "solid white wall verandah" when from the look of the photo, it is not a sold white wall verandah? Am I missing something? I can see Room # 8674 has a white wall obstruction, but not my room # 8676, right?


----------



## ranidayz

I thought I saw these rooms labeled before, but I can't seem to find them now: 8170 and 8174.  thanks!


----------



## shanesgirl

Anyone have any info on cabin 6684?


----------



## HallsofVA

ranidayz said:


> I thought I saw these rooms labeled before, but I can't seem to find them now: 8170 and 8174.  thanks!



Sorry, I never got a chance to label the other side of the ship since we never had the good close up shots of that side that we had of the other side.  But if you look at the picture below, 8170 is essentially the same as 8668, and 8174 is the same as 8672, just on the other side of the ship.  They are connecting 8C rooms, but don't connect to each other.


----------



## HallsofVA

DisneyNDecember said:


> # 8676 & from the looks of your photo, I LOVE that location !!!!
> 
> Question though, why does it state on my reservation confirmation page that this is a "solid white wall verandah" when from the look of the photo, it is not a sold white wall verandah? Am I missing something? I can see Room # 8674 has a white wall obstruction, but not my room # 8676, right?



8676 should have a great view of Castaway Cay!

Technically, your room does has a solid white wall on your verandah, but the metal wall is about shin or knee height, and then it's clear plexiglass above that.  This is different on the Magic/Wonder, which has a full metal wall on those aft verandahs.  But DCL uses the Cat 6 label on both ships now to indicate the metal walled verandahs at the back of the ship, and people would complain heavily if they didn't mention even the one foot wall that you have.


----------



## HallsofVA

thepops said:


> Any reports on 7680 (or it's twin 7182?)



I'm still curious about these rooms myself.  They are some of the most heavily obstructed verandah rooms, and DCL's virtual deck plan continues to have 7680 labeled as a Cat 6C room, which isn't even a published category at the moment.

I haven't seen where anyone has posted a review or pictures of those rooms yet.


----------



## DisneyNDecember

HallsofVA said:


> 8676 should have a great view of Castaway Cay!
> 
> Technically, your room does has a solid white wall on your verandah, but the metal wall is about shin or knee height, and then it's clear plexiglass above that.  This is different on the Magic/Wonder, which has a full metal wall on those aft verandahs.  But DCL uses the Cat 6 label on both ships now to indicate the metal walled verandahs at the back of the ship, and people would complain heavily if they didn't mention even the one foot wall that you have.



Thank you so much !!!You just made my day telling me that we will have a GREAT view of Castaway Cay !!! Woo Hoo !!!

That 1 foot wall is nothing to complain about, but I agree with why they would need to state it because some folks may complain. That is GREAT news, thank you so much !!!!


----------



## ranidayz

HallsofVA said:


> Sorry, I never got a chance to label the other side of the ship since we never had the good close up shots of that side that we had of the other side.  But if you look at the picture below, 8170 is essentially the same as 8668, and 8174 is the same as 8672, just on the other side of the ship.  They are connecting 8C rooms, but don't connect to each other.



Thank you so much!  really - Disney should have comped you something for doing this for them...well, really, they should have done this for themselves!  thanks again!


----------



## Laura24

source of room location I have been able to find. Wish the photo's could become a sticky. I find myself searching for this post over and over. Thanks for taking the time and making our cruise planning a bit easier.


----------



## sues14

Laura24 said:


> source of room location I have been able to find. Wish the photo's could become a sticky. I find myself searching for this post over and over. Thanks for taking the time and making our cruise planning a bit easier.



I just subscribe to the post it makes it easier to find


----------



## KingRichard

So I had a very special room on the dream booked?

6645.

Does not exist?

It was a dummy date, is that why? lol

Thanks

Sorry it was for the Magic. It does exist. lol

I forgot it was a 7 day cruise.


----------



## CindyandBrice

We too have 7194 booked on the DREAM for Dec 2011!  I am sooooo excited, can't wait to enjoy my balcony and the view of CC!


----------



## sues14

7010, and 7008!   I read something about storage closet across the hall and 7008 being a twin bunk?  I never had heard any of this before, what can you tell me?


----------



## disnemimi

I have 3 rooms booked on the Dream for next year and I am concerned two of them might have obstructions that join.  We want to open our verandas between all three rooms and I am thinking if 2 of them have this slight obstruction, it will be a large block of space that will alter our view.  Any knowledge about these rooms would be so appreciated:  9576, 9578 and 9580.
Thank you.
Karen (disnemimi)


----------



## sues14

sues14 said:


> 7010, and 7008!   I read something about storage closet across the hall and 7008 being a twin bunk?  I never had heard any of this before, what can you tell me?



Just ignor what I posted all I can saw is don't read reviews at 2 am!! .   It was a review of rooms for all three ships so I was reading a review of the wonder!


----------



## act1980

I'm still waiting for pics of 9176


----------



## Jessica_Mouse

8682 anyone?


----------



## HallsofVA

disnemimi said:


> I have 3 rooms booked on the Dream for next year and I am concerned two of them might have obstructions that join.  We want to open our verandas between all three rooms and I am thinking if 2 of them have this slight obstruction, it will be a large block of space that will alter our view.  Any knowledge about these rooms would be so appreciated:  9576, 9578 and 9580.
> Thank you.
> Karen (disnemimi)



Hopefully someone can report in on one of these rooms, but I assume your concern is regarding the connecting rooms 9576 and 9578, and the impact of the additional overlay that comes down between those two rooms.  (While 9580 is a connecting room, it connects to the room next to it (9582) and you may or may not be able to open the divider between that room and 9578, depending on what others report.)  You can't see the overlay in the picture below, which was taken just before they finished adding those details, but you can follow the line down from Deck 11 between the two bumpouts, and that's where the additional detailing falls, which goes between the connecting pair of your rooms.





If you are sitting right in the middle of the space between those rooms, where the verandah dividers go, then you would probably have some impact.  However, each of the verandahs individually aren't obstructed, so perhaps you just avoid sitting right where the doors/dividers between the verandahs are?

It seems odd that they would have connecting rooms that connect behind the overlays, but since the area around the doors is generally slightly obstructed anyway, perhaps they figured it wouldn't matter.


----------



## weluvdisney5

Anyone stay in room 10078 on the dream???? We have this cabin booked on the Fantasy - just wondering if it's a good room

Gail


----------



## weluvdisney5

We're booked in 10078 on the Fantasy.  Can anyone tell me (based on the Dream) what is above us; AND does the overhang on deck 10 interfere with sun and view in any way?   It seems like it comes out pretty far.

Thanks.

Gail


----------



## boundfordisney

anyone been in 5544 we are booked on the fantasy in this cabin and hope  we have made a good choice. Noise isnt that big of an issue for us and the extended balcony will be a plus. the other option was maybe doing the 4c which gives a bigger room, ant thoughts on what to choose?


----------



## quinnc19

boundfordisney said:


> anyone been in 5544 we are booked on the fantasy in this cabin and hope  we have made a good choice. Noise isnt that big of an issue for us and the extended balcony will be a plus. the other option was maybe doing the 4c which gives a bigger room, ant thoughts on what to choose?



I would like to know also, as I've booked 5546 on the Dream!


----------



## Coffeygirl

We have rooms 9130 and 7150.  First time cruiser, have no idea what to expect as far as rooms are concerned. Had hoped my inlaws would get upgraded to our room but no such luck.  




HallsofVA said:


> ** - Update 1/26/11 -  NEW COMPREHENSIVE INDEX to this THREAD started in POST 7 **
> Index in Post 7
> 
> 
> Now that we've had our first detailed look at the Dream, there are some things that we can confirm.
> 
> First, the 9A corner rooms at the back of the ship appear to have 2 medium-sized porthole windows instead of 1 large porthole!  (rooms 5186, 5686, 6186, 6686)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gray area that breaks up the rooms on Deck 5 aft is a hallway leading to a door that opens out onto a larger than normal verandah area.  We saw good pictures of the door when it was opened the first night, but it is unclear whether the space is open across the various verandah rooms next to it, or whether it is separated off.  (rooms 5188, 5190, 5192 and 5688)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there does not appear to be any downgrading of rooms at the moment to create "secret verandah rooms" as on the current ships, there definitely appears to be some obstructions to the verandahs at the back, that may lead to some reclassification if enough people complain about the obstructions.  Rooms 7668 and 7170 (cat 5C) appear to have the most obstruction from the pictures, but 9152/9652 (5A), 8164/8662 (5B), 6164/6664 (5D) all have some obstruction overhead as on the current ships (though the deck 6 ones looks really slight.)  In addition, because of the rounded detailing, rooms 9164, 9664, 8176, 8674, 7182, 7680, 6178, 6678, 5180 and 5680 all have some obstructions to the verandah as well, but they are all advertised as metal walled verandahs so probably no adjustment there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also obstructions on the verandah rooms by the forward portholes as well.  If you look at the following picture, rooms 5524/5024, 7520/7022, 8520/8022, and 9512/9012 all seem to have some obstruction to the verandah, though some is quite slight.  Anyone who books 5024 or 5524 should really complain, since the verandah is seriously obstructed, and that verandah is not extended out as the rest of the 5E verandahs ended up being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The accessible Cat 4B rooms on Deck 8 (8090/8588 and 8092/8590) appear to have double sized verandahs.  When you look at a picture of the side of the ship, the is a blank where it appears like a room is missing, until you line up the deck plan and see the two accessible rooms there.  This also seems to hold for the accessible room 5552, which is the last verandah room on the left on the picture above.  Assume it will hold true for the accessible rooms on the port side of the ship as well, on decks 8 and 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who have asked for it, here's a new indexed picture of the starboard aft part of the Dream:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the forward part!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the front facing rooms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not labeled, but this shows a clear view of the two royal suites and suite 12000, plus the top of the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some of the concierge rooms on the port side:


----------



## honeymo78

We have 6566 and 6544 booked on the Fantasy next Sept.  I'm assuming the location will be exactly the same as on the Dream.  Any info on those rooms?


----------



## "Cinder" Ella's Mom

honeymo78 said:


> We have 6566 and 6544 booked on the Fantasy next Sept.  I'm assuming the location will be exactly the same as on the Dream.  Any info on those rooms?



Just off The Dream in 6542, so pretty close.  We LOVED this location and room.  It was quiet but also just around the corner from the forward elevators.  Balcony overlooked the extended deck 5 balconies, but despite a sold-out ship we rarely saw anyone out there.  The life boats were down from here a bit, so our room did not look out over them, which we liked.  Great view of Nassau and Castaway Cay too.


----------



## huey578

Are starboard & port side cat 6 rooms (Dream) located on every deck or just certain ones?  Any room # suggestions? TIA


----------



## ibouncetoo

huey578 said:


> Are starboard & port side cat 6 rooms (Dream) located on every deck or just certain ones? Any room # suggestions? TIA


 

On the Dream, the Cat 6 A & B are all aft on decks 5-10.

.


----------



## 3smithboys

Here are some pictures of 5518...


----------



## 3smithboys

and 5518 HA bathroom...


----------



## glassslipper2004

Great pics of 5518.  It looks big - it is special in some way?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Does anyone have info on Dream room 6666...I am on the Fantasy but I awesome it will be the same.  My husband isn't fond of the 6666 part but I don't believe in that stuff.  I would love photos or even the caty 8D's close by...gotta be similar.  Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## artifex85

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Does anyone have info on Dream room 6666...I am on the Fantasy but I awesome it will be the same.  My husband isn't fond of the 6666 part but I don't believe in that stuff.  I would love photos or even the caty 8D's close by...gotta be similar.  Thanks in advance for any info!



I'll be sailing on the Dream this August in room 6666- send me a PM at around that time and I'll send you some pics!

SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## jenseib

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Does anyone have info on Dream room 6666...I am on the Fantasy but I awesome it will be the same.  My husband isn't fond of the 6666 part but I don't believe in that stuff.  I would love photos or even the caty 8D's close by...gotta be similar.  Thanks in advance for any info!



I stayed in 7666, so one deck above. It was wonderful. You will have the extended veranda. I felt a little bit of vibrations at night, but not bad at all and not all night. I rearely ever felt the ship move.


----------



## HauntedMansionDiva

If you had a choice to stay in the front of the ship in a Cat. 8D or in the Aft of the ship in a Cat. 8D which would be better?

It looks from the pics that the aft has one porthole - and the front of the ship it looks like there are 2 portholes.

Can someone confirm?

What would the secret cabins be - any in Cat. 8D?

HMD


----------



## stingfancb

jenseib said:


> I stayed in 7666, so one deck above. It was wonderful. You will have the extended veranda. I felt a little bit of vibrations at night, but not bad at all and not all night. I rearely ever felt the ship move.


 
The extended verandahs are on deck 5  - the 5Es - so I don't believe 6666 would have the extended.


----------



## huey578

Any pics of room #7676 on the Dream?  Are connecting rooms really that bad?


----------



## Laura24

PORTHOLE VIEWS OF NEXTDORR 5664 VERANDAH PICS 1 & 3


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

OK so I haven't read the whole thread , I will go through on a hunt....but question if anyone has a quick answer.  I am looking to upgrade from #6666(DH not so fond...LOL) to a Verandah.  Thought of surprising Dh and DD's with that next yr.  Now question I have never booked a verandah that overlooks the Aft.  Anyone have any experience in those kinda rooms?  I am looking at 7690, 9674 or the ones in aft but sides...7660, 7162...TIA


----------



## UmmGooD

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> OK so I haven't read the whole thread , I will go through on a hunt....but question if anyone has a quick answer.  I am looking to upgrade from #6666(DH not so fond...LOL) to a Verandah.  Thought of surprising Dh and DD's with that next yr.  Now question I have never booked a verandah that overlooks the Aft.  Anyone have any experience in those kinda rooms?  I am looking at 7690, 9674 or the ones in aft but sides...7660, 7162...TIA



It looks like you want a non-connecting room.  If I had to pick I would go for 9674 because it would have the largest verandah.  7690 would also be somewhat large but not as large as 9674.  Plus you would only be 2 flights under the pool deck so you wouldn't have to wait for elevators.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

UmmGooD said:


> It looks like you want a non-connecting room.  If I had to pick I would go for 9674 because it would have the largest verandah.  7690 would also be somewhat large but not as large as 9674.  Plus you would only be 2 flights under the pool deck so you wouldn't have to wait for elevators.



Ok my only question is, looking at pics in post #1, it looks like the neighbors share the same verandah...I can't see a divider.  I really don't mind connecting if it's with someone on my thread I am getting to know over the next yr but I don't want a non-Dis'er...  Rt now I am connected to one of my fellow cruisers which is fine but I thought I will probably have to tell my kids about this cruise cause their bestie's are going and I can't convince my Bestie to keep her mouth shut  So at least I could surprise them with a verandah and I an OB discount which makes booking a balcony more intriguing!!


----------



## tngal

Any info/pics on stateroom 5150? I tried finding it on the pics but never could pick it out. Thanks!!


----------



## UmmGooD

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Ok my only question is, looking at pics in post #1, it looks like the neighbors share the same verandah...I can't see a divider.  I really don't mind connecting if it's with someone on my thread I am getting to know over the next yr but I don't want a non-Dis'er...  Rt now I am connected to one of my fellow cruisers which is fine but I thought I will probably have to tell my kids about this cruise cause their bestie's are going and I can't convince my Bestie to keep her mouth shut  So at least I could surprise them with a verandah and I an OB discount which makes booking a balcony more intriguing!!



haha I understand   My kids won't keep their mouths shut either.  We play the "Keep quiet for at least 10 seconds" game at our house so we can have a bit of peace.  Anyway those photos were taken during float out and they have since installed dividers.  Every room verandah is separated.


----------



## xfiles3010

I'm booked in 8664 but I noticed on deck plan it seems very close to aft elevators. Just wondering how much noise there will be. Not sure if I should switch rooms. Any suggestions? TIA


----------



## tngal

HallsofVA said:


> ** - Update 1/26/11 -  NEW COMPREHENSIVE INDEX to this THREAD started in POST 7 **
> Index in Post 7
> 
> 
> Now that we've had our first detailed look at the Dream, there are some things that we can confirm.
> 
> First, the 9A corner rooms at the back of the ship appear to have 2 medium-sized porthole windows instead of 1 large porthole!  (rooms 5186, 5686, 6186, 6686)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gray area that breaks up the rooms on Deck 5 aft is a hallway leading to a door that opens out onto a larger than normal verandah area.  We saw good pictures of the door when it was opened the first night, but it is unclear whether the space is open across the various verandah rooms next to it, or whether it is separated off.  (rooms 5188, 5190, 5192 and 5688)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there does not appear to be any downgrading of rooms at the moment to create "secret verandah rooms" as on the current ships, there definitely appears to be some obstructions to the verandahs at the back, that may lead to some reclassification if enough people complain about the obstructions.  Rooms 7668 and 7170 (cat 5C) appear to have the most obstruction from the pictures, but 9152/9652 (5A), 8164/8662 (5B), 6164/6664 (5D) all have some obstruction overhead as on the current ships (though the deck 6 ones looks really slight.)  In addition, because of the rounded detailing, rooms 9164, 9664, 8176, 8674, 7182, 7680, 6178, 6678, 5180 and 5680 all have some obstructions to the verandah as well, but they are all advertised as metal walled verandahs so probably no adjustment there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also obstructions on the verandah rooms by the forward portholes as well.  If you look at the following picture, rooms 5524/5024, 7520/7022, 8520/8022, and 9512/9012 all seem to have some obstruction to the verandah, though some is quite slight.  Anyone who books 5024 or 5524 should really complain, since the verandah is seriously obstructed, and that verandah is not extended out as the rest of the 5E verandahs ended up being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The accessible Cat 4B rooms on Deck 8 (8090/8588 and 8092/8590) appear to have double sized verandahs.  When you look at a picture of the side of the ship, the is a blank where it appears like a room is missing, until you line up the deck plan and see the two accessible rooms there.  This also seems to hold for the accessible room 5552, which is the last verandah room on the left on the picture above.  Assume it will hold true for the accessible rooms on the port side of the ship as well, on decks 8 and 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who have asked for it, here's a new indexed picture of the starboard aft part of the Dream:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the forward part!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the front facing rooms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not labeled, but this shows a clear view of the two royal suites and suite 12000, plus the top of the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some of the concierge rooms on the port side:




Where is 5150 on these pics? i can't seem to find it


----------



## quinnc19

tngal said:


> Where is 5150 on these pics? i can't seem to find it



It will be in the same position as 5650, just on the other side (port) of the boat. HTH!


----------



## tngal

quinnc19 said:


> It will be in the same position as 5550, just on the other side (port) of the boat. HTH!



yes, they does help! thanks!


----------



## 3smithboys

glassslipper2004 said:


> Great pics of 5518.  It looks big - it is special in some way?



It was very big!  We really enjoyed the extra space in the cabin.  It was HA (if that's what you mean by special???) Other than that, we thought the double portholes were very cool!!!


----------



## bitlerzx4

ok i skimmed threw 10pgs but realized there are WAY more then 60pgs...

where about is 6040 located....really tried to look!


----------



## simbasmom2

bitlerzx4 said:


> ok i skimmed threw 10pgs but realized there are WAY more then 60pgs...
> 
> where about is 6040 located....really tried to look!



I believe it is the same as room 6540 on the other side of the ship


----------



## quinnc19

I have edited my typo but just wanted to correct my mistake directly - 5150 is the mirror image of 5*6*50 (5550 would be opposite 5050). Sorry about  that!



tngal said:


> yes, they does help! thanks!


----------



## huey578

xfiles3010 said:


> I'm booked in 8664 but I noticed on deck plan it seems very close to aft elevators. Just wondering how much noise there will be. Not sure if I should switch rooms. Any suggestions? TIA


Looking at the deck plan,it seems your room is right across from the elevators. I would imagine there being lots of traffic and noise.


----------



## maryisme

huey578 said:


> Looking at the deck plan,it seems your room is right across from the elevators. I would imagine there being lots of traffic and noise.



Hi,
We've had numerous rooms near the elevators and it has never been a problem. I wouldn't hesitate to keep that cabin. I think you will find it very convenient.

I'm sure others will chime in. Good luck deciding.

Mary


----------



## xfiles3010

maryisme said:


> Hi,
> We've had numerous rooms near the elevators and it has never been a problem. I wouldn't hesitate to keep that cabin. I think you will find it very convenient.
> 
> I'm sure others will chime in. Good luck deciding.
> 
> Mary



Thanks, I'm still debating to keep room. On the plus side,it is a non-connecting room


----------



## HallsofVA

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Ok my only question is, looking at pics in post #1, it looks like the neighbors share the same verandah...I can't see a divider.  I really don't mind connecting if it's with someone on my thread I am getting to know over the next yr but I don't want a non-Dis'er...  Rt now I am connected to one of my fellow cruisers which is fine but I thought I will probably have to tell my kids about this cruise cause their bestie's are going and I can't convince my Bestie to keep her mouth shut  So at least I could surprise them with a verandah and I an OB discount which makes booking a balcony more intriguing!!



Most of these pictures I used for the index were taken when the Dream first floated out of the drydock, and before all the dividers and railings and trim were put in place.  We've subsequently confirmed dividers between every room.


----------



## xfiles3010

maryisme said:


> Hi,
> We've had numerous rooms near the elevators and it has never been a problem. I wouldn't hesitate to keep that cabin. I think you will find it very convenient.
> 
> I'm sure others will chime in. Good luck deciding.
> 
> Mary



I've decided to stay with room 8664. Thanks for your help!


----------



## jenseib

stingfancb said:


> The extended verandahs are on deck 5  - the 5Es - so I don't believe 6666 would have the extended.



Oh I see now on the numbered chart that 6666 is not directly below 7666



xfiles3010 said:


> I'm booked in 8664 but I noticed on deck plan it seems very close to aft elevators. Just wondering how much noise there will be. Not sure if I should switch rooms. Any suggestions? TIA



We were on 7 near the aft elevators. not much noise, but during the day sometimes you could heard kids running up and down the stairs if we were in the room. But you could also hear them run up and down the halls too, so no place would be safe from that. it wasn't really too loud, and they aren't allowed to do that at night at all.


----------



## xfiles3010

jenseib said:


> Oh I see now on the numbered chart that 6666 is not directly below 7666
> 
> 
> 
> We were on 7 near the aft elevators. not much noise, but during the day sometimes you could heard kids running up and down the stairs if we were in the room. But you could also hear them run up and down the halls too, so no place would be safe from that. it wasn't really too loud, and they aren't allowed to do that at night at all.



Thank you


----------



## rlduvall

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Does anyone have info on Dream room 6666...I am on the Fantasy but I awesome it will be the same.  My husband isn't fond of the 6666 part but I don't believe in that stuff.  I would love photos or even the caty 8D's close by...gotta be similar.  Thanks in advance for any info!



Michelle:  How funny.    We were able to move from 5166 [scared of the nightclub noise] to 6666 for a 2012 Fantasy cruise and I hesitated too because of the room number.    Got over it real fast.


----------



## maryisme

xfiles3010 said:


> I've decided to stay with room 8664. Thanks for your help!



Anytime! Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## shoes99

We just returned from the April 10, 2011 DREAM.  We had cabin 6568 right close to the midship elevators.  The location was perfect for two old folks, even DH was able to find the cabin without much help.  DH watched the fireworks from our verandah while I watched from the upper decks.  The ship sailed full with 1000 children, but if you stayed in the adult areas it wasn't bad at all.  
Michele


----------



## Florida Princess

Shoes99---I love your comment about finding your cabin !  I always seem to go the wrong way and my Husband laughs and laughs about it !

We are sailing on May12 & May15 --perhaps I will have better direction on the Dream


----------



## tastefullyjenn

We were in 6534--loved that location! Shoes, nice to know we had a Diser so close!


----------



## TJeff

Thank you for inserting the pics.
They were helpful in picking a room location.


----------



## Minnie Monellen

Any info on this cabin?


----------



## Coffeygirl

Anyone have info on 9130 and 7150 on the Dream?  Trying to visualize where on these pictures it is, but I can't seem to find it.  Any help is appreciated.  

Thank you!


----------



## HallsofVA

Coffeygirl said:


> Anyone have info on 9130 and 7150 on the Dream?  Trying to visualize where on these pictures it is, but I can't seem to find it.  Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!



9130 is equivalent to 9630, just on the other side of the ship.  7150 is equivalent to 7648, just on the other side of the ship.  It should be two decks down and three rooms further toward the back from 9130.


----------



## HallsofVA

Minnie Monellen said:


> 8590 - Any info on this cabin?



Only that it was the first cabin I ever located on the ship since it's so easy to find!  8590 is one of the accessible cabins on the right side of the ship, and is easy to find since it makes up part of the white blank space on the right side side of the ship near midship (along with the verandah door to the left of the blank space toward the back.)

Can't tell you anything about the inside though!


----------



## shwarren70

Any reports on 7194?  We have never sailed on the back of the ship, but there weren't a lot of options left when I booked a few days ago.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Minnie Monellen

HallsofVA said:


> Only that it was the first cabin I ever located on the ship since it's so easy to find!  8590 is one of the accessible cabins on the right side of the ship, and is easy to find since it makes up part of the white blank space on the right side side of the ship near midship (along with the verandah door to the left of the blank space toward the back.)
> 
> Can't tell you anything about the inside though!


Thanks for the info!


----------



## justmestace

HallsofVA said:


> 9130 is equivalent to 9630, just on the other side of the ship. 7150 is equivalent to 7648, just on the other side of the ship. It should be two decks down and three rooms further toward the back from 9130.


 

I've been gone for a while....are there pictures somewhere of 9630? Can you point me to them? Please.


----------



## Makayna

According to the first post, there are no secret verandah rooms on this ship.  I don't want to read all 1300 posts! LOL! Can somebody tell me if there ARE secret verandah or secret porthole rooms on this ship?  Thanks!


----------



## HallsofVA

Makayna said:


> According to the first post, there are no secret verandah rooms on this ship.  I don't want to read all 1300 posts! LOL! Can somebody tell me if there ARE secret verandah or secret porthole rooms on this ship?  Thanks!



There are plenty of obstructed verandahs, and rooms to avoid if possible, but as of yet, there are no official SV rooms on the Dream.  With the Magic/Wonder, it took time, and they downgraded the SV rooms based on customer complaints.  There are a few potential hints on the virtual deck plan that show one obstructed verandah cabin as an oceanview cabin, and another obstructed verandah cabin as a 6C cabin (which doesn't exist yet as a category) but DCL says that's an error (yet one they haven't fixed in months.)

The closest to a secret porthole I've found are the sideways facing 9A cabins on decks 6, 7 & 8 (rooms x008 and x506).  These are 9A room which have the same extra large porthole of the Cat 8 rooms.  They are the only Cat 9 rooms with large portholes, but the rest of the room isn't upgraded to Cat 8 fittings, so it's not a true reclassification.  The 8A cabins on decks 5 & 6 also benefit from a second large porthole and a larger floorspace (but wonky bathrooms), but these rooms often sell at a premium (higher than some verandahs) so they aren't a bargain unless you are looking to get twice the space, or a mini-suite feel, without the suite price (and can live with the bathrooms).


----------



## Makayna

HallsofVA said:


> There are plenty of obstructed verandahs, and rooms to avoid if possible, but as of yet, there are no official SV rooms on the Dream.  With the Magic/Wonder, it took time, and they downgraded the SV rooms based on customer complaints.  There are a few potential hints on the virtual deck plan that show one obstructed verandah cabin as an oceanview cabin, and another obstructed verandah cabin as a 6C cabin (which doesn't exist yet as a category) but DCL says that's an error (yet one they haven't fixed in months.)
> 
> The closest to a secret porthole I've found are the sideways facing 9A cabins on decks 6, 7 & 8 (rooms x008 and x506).  These are 9A room which have the same extra large porthole of the Cat 8 rooms.  They are the only Cat 9 rooms with large portholes, but the rest of the room isn't upgraded to Cat 8 fittings, so it's not a true reclassification.  The 8A cabins on decks 5 & 6 also benefit from a second large porthole and a larger floorspace (but wonky bathrooms), but these rooms often sell at a premium (higher than some verandahs) so they aren't a bargain unless you are looking to get twice the space, or a mini-suite feel, without the suite price (and can live with the bathrooms).



Wow!  Thank you for all the info and so fast!

Based on the info in your first few posts, I changed to 8504.  It's listed as a deluxe oceanview.  Is that a good choice?


----------



## HallsofVA

Makayna said:


> Wow!  Thank you for all the info and so fast!
> 
> Based on the info in your first few posts, I changed to 8504.  It's listed as a deluxe oceanview.  Is that a good choice?



8504 is one of the corner "attic" rooms as someone called them earlier this week.  Huge floorplan, small window, slanted wall and weird arrangement if you're a family with kids.  We're actually in 8006 in August (sister room on the other side of the ship), and I would probably change rooms if I could since I have not idea how the kids will nap in there but we'll see after we sail.

mmouse37 has posted many pictures of 8504 recently from her January cruise, so you have plenty of pictures to look at.  I think there may be some just a page back on this thread.  If not, definitely in the "attic" room thread and other 9A threads.


----------



## Makayna

HallsofVA said:


> 8504 is one of the corner "attic" rooms as someone called them earlier this week.  Huge floorplan, small window, slanted wall and weird arrangement if you're a family with kids.  We're actually in 8006 in August (sister room on the other side of the ship), and I would probably change rooms if I could since I have not idea how the kids will nap in there but we'll see after we sail.
> 
> mmouse37 has posted many pictures of 8504 recently from her January cruise, so you have plenty of pictures to look at.  I think there may be some just a page back on this thread.  If not, definitely in the "attic" room thread and other 9A threads.



I saw the pictures in this thread, but none of the porthole.  I noticed that it's an "attic" type room, but I don't have a problem with that.  We don't have kids, so that's not a problem.

So small window, eh?


----------



## HallsofVA

Makayna said:


> I saw the pictures in this thread, but none of the porthole.  I noticed that it's an "attic" type room, but I don't have a problem with that.  We don't have kids, so that's not a problem.
> 
> So small window, eh?



There are some other views out the porthole - rooms 7004 is one I just saw in the 9A thread.  All the portholes forward facing are the same, and the view varies only from which part of the front of the ship you see.

The window is a smaller window, and it's installed on an angle, so it's hard to look out if you're the type to press your face against the glass.  If you're just looking for some natural light, then it's okay.

If you don't have kids, then you'll have a very large room for yourselves.  Note that if you are TV watchers, I think you have to sit on the bed to watch it given the placement of the couch over by the porthole in an alcove.


----------



## Makayna

I actually LIKED that the couch was by the window.  In fact, that's why I chose it over a couple others that I saw pictures of where the couch WASN'T by the window. 

I think we'll love it.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## jenseib

We sailed March 31st in room 7666. Here are some pictures from that room. Just a basic veranda room and we loved it.


----------



## Dec6

Im booked for the Dream in room 8682 Cat 6A...does anyone have any information or pictures of that room? Thanks


----------



## Makayna

Dec6 said:


> Im booked for the Dream in room 8682 Cat 6A...does anyone have any information or pictures of that room? Thanks



I don't know if you saw this post but there's a link there that says that YOUR cabin is one of the "highly rated by cruise experts."  There aren't any pics (that I can find), but that at least sounds very encouraging!


----------



## CaliGrrl

Just booked room 8024 on the Dream for next year.  Anyone have info on this room?  It is a 5B.  Are there any category 5's that have a bigger veranda/room?  WOuld it be better to be on a higher deck?  The agent on-board said something about room on deck 9 being a bit bigger and the veranda bigger?!?!  Was she just referring to a category 4?

Any help appreciated.  We are traveling as 3 adults and a 4-year old.

thanks!


----------



## Dec6

Makayna said:


> I don't know if you saw this post but there's a link there that says that YOUR cabin is one of the "highly rated by cruise experts."  There aren't any pics (that I can find), but that at least sounds very encouraging!



Thanks! I guess it will be a pleasant surprise when we arrive...


----------



## robin09

Has anyone stayed in 9172 yet on the Dream.... First time cruiser here and I want to know that I didn't make a mistake!


----------



## Jkwoody04

Okay i'm slowly reading this thread but there are a ton of pages. We are in the process of booking our first disney cruise so I need all you help and knowledge  Traveling will me myself,hubby and 2 children ages 5 & 2. We are trying to decided between December 11,2011 & December 22,2011 on the new Disney Dream. After reading some reviews look like deck 8 is a good deck to be on. We are having trouble picking which rooms. If anyone can give some input, pictures, pros & cons I will be in debt to you.

Dec 11th-
    Deck8- 
       8606   8600   8616    8612   8110    8604   8122   8608

Dec 22nd-
    Deck 8-
        8566   8056   8556   8048  8554   8552  8550   8050


----------



## Ana~n~Joseph

Any info or pictures on Cabin 6680?


----------



## BelleProfHP

I'm also wondering about cabin 6690. I've seen the pics posted earlier of the verandah  but am wondering about the cabin itself - specifically if it has a fold-out bed or just the sleeper.  :


----------



## axfather

also request these pictures become a sticky.


----------



## Jessica_Mouse

Hi everyone -- I was fortunate enough to stay in stateroom 8682 on the May 1st sailing of the Dream 
It is a HA cabin on the Aft of the ship -- category 6A -- here are some pics! I would HIGHLY recommend this cabin!










(Ignore my DBF in the mirror )





(bathroom door)
















And now...the amazing verandah!!!

Walk out the door and look to the right:





Out the door looking to the left:






Let me know if anyone has any questions


----------



## hbg4

OMG, this cabin is bigger than I thought.
We're actually booked in this 8682 cabin and it's sister cabin 8184 for our next 3 cruises. 
Looks like you can have a huge party in there.
How many beds are there available ?
Any idea of the square footage ?
Is there a rain like shower head in the ceiling of the bathroom like in the family staterooms ?
Are there any divider curtains to separate the sleeping from siiting areas ?
How was the noise level from the connecting cabin next door ?
Did you enjoy it?
Thank you for posting these pictures, I'm dying to do a cabin tour to show off now.


----------



## diane648

hbg4 said:


> OMG, this cabin is bigger than I thought.
> Thank you for posting these pictures, I'm dying to do a cabin tour to show off now.



We're booked in this room on the Fantasy in 2012, and I'm hoping to also reserve 8684 (connecting) when we cruise in 3 weeks.  

Thanks so much for showing your pics!


----------



## hbg4

Jessica_Mouse said:


> Hi everyone -- I was fortunate enough to stay in stateroom 8682 on the May 1st sailing of the Dream
> It is a HA cabin on the Aft of the ship -- category 6A -- here are some pics! I would HIGHLY recommend this cabin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ignore my DBF in the mirror )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (bathroom door)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now...the amazing verandah!!!
> 
> Walk out the door and look to the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out the door looking to the left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if anyone has any questions



Hi Jessica
just bumping to see if you were able to answer my questions?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I would love the extra space.  If they happen to move me to an HA room that's fine but I will never book one cause I wouldn't want someone who needs it not to have it.....So Disney if ur listening--if it's not taken by someone I am available...LOL  

We got one of the rooms with the white obstruction...looks like only a foot or so , so I am not making a big deal about it.  I am just glad it's not a connecting room.  Those are HARD to find!!  My DD's and DH will be happy when they walk in and see a verandah.  We haven't had one since 2006, then oceanviews after that so the 500 more was a must to see my family smile from ear to ear....OK now I got myself all excited about the trip....it's over a yr and 4 months away


----------



## Jessica_Mouse

Hi there 
*How many beds are there available ?* "Main" bed, there was the bed in the ceiling over the couch to pull down if needed -- and I'm not sure if the couch folded into a bed (I never even thought to check )
*Any idea of the square footage ?* I have absolutely no idea -- this was my first cruise (my first stateroom!), so I really don't have anything to compare it to 
*Is there a rain like shower head in the ceiling of the bathroom like in the family staterooms ?* There was only the shower head that you can see in the pic -- no other ones in the ceiling!
*Are there any divider curtains to separate the sleeping from siiting areas ?* Nope! There are not any curtains to separate the room.
*How was the noise level from the connecting cabin next door ?* I never heard a peep  - Now, I don't know if that is because we had quiet neighbors, or if the soundproofing was to credit 
*Did you enjoy it?* YES!! Haha, the cruise was amazing! And having an amazing stateroom just made it all the better 

I, too, have the opinion that I would never book a HA stateroom - just incase there was a guest who really DID need it! BUT, this was Disney assigning this room to us - I'LL TAKE IT!


----------



## hbg4

Thank you Jessica
your answers have been a big help.
As for being a handicap accessible room, this cabin has NOT been allocated as one. According to the DCL castmembers, there are some parameters that do not make it and some of the other large aft 6A cabins qualify as a full HA .


----------



## diane648

hbg4 said:


> Thank you Jessica
> your answers have been a big help.
> As for being a handicap accessible room, this cabin has NOT been allocated as one. According to the DCL castmembers, there are some parameters that do not make it and some of the other large aft 6A cabins qualify as a full HA .



Yes, I heard the same info on this room, both from DCL and my T/A.  This room doesn't have all the things required by the ADA to be classified as a Handicap Accessible room.


----------



## Dec6

Jessica_Mouse said:


> Hi everyone -- I was fortunate enough to stay in stateroom 8682 on the May 1st sailing of the Dream
> It is a HA cabin on the Aft of the ship -- category 6A -- here are some pics! I would HIGHLY recommend this cabin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ignore my DBF in the mirror )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (bathroom door)
> 
> OMG! Thanks I will be in this room on June 7th...thanks so much for the pics!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now...the amazing verandah!!!
> 
> Walk out the door and look to the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out the door looking to the left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if anyone has any questions





Thanks so much...I will be in this room on June 7th...I know I will love it.  How was the shower?


----------



## Dec6

Im so excited to have this room...I lucked up on this one.  Great pics...Thanks!


----------



## EllNat11

Hello All!  Just booked my very first cruise ever, pretty excited but also very nervous.  We got room 10054 on the Dream - has anyone had this stateroom?  I'm really hoping its a good one (but never having cruised, i have no idea!)


----------



## Jessica_Mouse

Dec6 said:


> Thanks so much...I will be in this room on June 7th...I know I will love it.  How was the shower?



It was nice -- the drains in the floor right around it made it so that the rest of the bathroom floor stayed dry  I was surprised that there was only one _very_ small shelf on the corner of the shower -- my DBF and I ended up just putting our shampoo/bodywash/etc. on the floor of the shower.
The only negative about the bathroom was that there was not the 'split' style, with the two separate areas. But the bathroom being so large made up for it


----------



## Cdnmom2001

We just booked room # 10662, anyone had this room previously on the dream? I have read "Solid White Verandah" how high is the solid white, is it worth paying up for a fully clear (plexiglass) verandah or are we better off with a room in the 8A or   8B category. The CM I spoke with stated that the rooms in 8A had had two 59" portholes, and that in 8B(room 9008) there is just one 59" porthole both with seating, can anyone confirm these details?


----------



## HallsofVA

First 16 pages are now indexed in Post 7 on page 1.

Haven't had any time to work on this recently, but made a little progress on it today.


----------



## HallsofVA

Cdnmom2001 said:


> We just booked room # 10662, anyone had this room previously on the dream? I have read "Solid White Verandah" how high is the solid white, is it worth paying up for a fully clear (plexiglass) verandah or are we better off with a room in the 8A or   8B category. The CM I spoke with stated that the rooms in 8A had had two 59" portholes, and that in 8B(room 9008) there is just one 59" porthole both with seating, can anyone confirm these details?



You're comparing two very different room types so it depends on what is most important to you.  I wouldn't be concerned about the solid white wall part of the verandah on the Dream, since it's only a foot or two tall (knee or calf height depending on how tall you are) and hasn't been reported as a problem by anyone so far.

We've booked a 6A verandah room for the Fantasy MV over a Cat 8A or 8B room because it was actually cheaper to do so.  The 8B rooms are regular family porthole rooms that may sleep up to 5 with the extra large porthole window with the small seating area on the bottom of the window and the round tub and overhead shower.  The 8A rooms each have two of the extra large porthole windows in them, but they include a variety of really strange configurations (some open, others with a partial wall like a little suite, only sleep 3 or 4, not 5), often without the split bath since many were originally planned to be accessible rooms.  Because of their size and spaciousness, they seem to be running at a price premium despite their proximity to the theatres and Vibe.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

HallsofVA said:


> First 16 pages are now indexed in Post 7 on page 1.
> 
> Haven't had any time to work on this recently, but made a little progress on it today.



Thank you so much for all the time and effort you have put into this and shared with us from the beginning.  It is truly appreciated!


----------



## DisLyd2008

Thanks HallsofVA for this post and the photos.  (By the way, I grew up in Reston, right next door!  Miss the area).

I was looking for info on 8186, we booked on the Fantasy next year.  The pictures help answer some of my questions about the veranda.  Now I'm wondering how the breeze is (or isn't) back on the aft verandas.  I am not worried about the noise or engines as much as being comfortable when we sit out there.  Going in November so hopefully the breeze is light because the weather should be cool!


----------



## dusten

discorsner said:


> Thanks for posting these great rooms and comments!
> 
> I am really confused.  We are booked in 8188 a verandah in the back.  Is there no separation between us and our neighbors?
> 
> Wouldn't that be weird?



I took a picture of the back side as we were arriving on the Disney Cruise Line bus and you can see there are now large dividers between the verandahs. Looks like the aft verandahs are bigger (deeper) than a typical verandah. I am guessing they installed the dividers after the first photo was taken. We may be staying in 8186 on the Fantasy and I was really concerned my 4 year old would be visiting other staterooms if there were no dividers. Our family and relatives stayed in 6064, 6062, 6060 on the Dream and loved how you could have them open the verandahs and go from room to room outside, since only 2 of the 3 rooms were attached inside. Crew members can unlock them if you ask, assuming you know your neighbor. They actually unlock, fold them back and lock them open so you cannot open and close them once they are locked open.


----------



## MichellelovesMickey

Does anyone have any pics of 6188 yet ???? waiting anxiously!!! LOL


----------



## Cdnmom2001

We have moved rooms and bumped ourselves from a 3 night to a 4 night !!!!!!!!  We are now in room #9662 Deluxe Family State room with large porthole with seating. Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!! We lost the verandah but got an extra night, awesome trade IMO!


----------



## maryisme

Cdnmom2001 said:


> We have moved rooms and bumped ourselves from a 3 night to a 4 night !!!!!!!!  We are now in room #9662 Deluxe Family State room with large porthole with seating. Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!! We lost the verandah but got an extra night, awesome trade IMO!



Absolutely! I love the large porthole rooms. Good move.

Mary


----------



## axfather

They take the walls down upon request for adjoining cabins when the occupants are related, etc.

They come down in a flash with special tools....saw it take about 15 secs....


----------



## DisneyDream2B

Hi,
I've searched the posts, but can't find a list of the 5E rooms with a partially obstructed veranda.  I know that 5024 and 5524 are to be avoided because of the much smaller verandas, but I seem to recall reading that some of the 5E veranda rooms have a partially obstructed view, due to the metal panels.  Can anyone help me with a list of 5E rooms to avoid?


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

MichellelovesMickey said:


> Does anyone have any pics of 6188 yet ???? waiting anxiously!!! LOL



Me too!!  Any 6188 cruisers out there? 
Heather


----------



## Jenene

axfather said:


> They take the walls down upon request for adjoining cabins when the occupants are related, etc.
> 
> They come down in a flash with special tools....saw it take about 15 secs....



Seriously?  Do you arrange prior to boarding?  We booked me with two girls and dh with one kid.  We were planning on bungying the door open.  Des this wall down procedure cost ?


----------



## Jenene

I have seen some photos of the room directly over these rooms, 8000 ones.  But has anyone stayed in them yet?   If so what did you think.  We had no idea the rooms were so oddly shaped ...makes me so nervous


----------



## HallsofVA

Jenene said:


> I have seen some photos of the room directly over these rooms, 8000 ones.  But has anyone stayed in them yet?   If so what did you think.  We had no idea the rooms were so oddly shaped ...makes me so nervous



I thought we saw pictures of 7000 or perhaps 7002 from some of the first cruisers in Jan/Feb.  But I could be wrong.  Did you search on those room #s, or on the 9A category in general?

The 9A rooms in the middle aren't that oddly shaped, since they are still generally rectangular shaped, other than the medium size porthole window that slants upwards.  But the pictures I saw had them set up more like inside rooms, where the sofa is by the door, and the main bed is closer to the window.  I would imagine the rooms on deck 7 look very much like the rooms on deck 8.


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

Jenene said:


> Seriously?  Do you arrange prior to boarding?  We booked me with two girls and dh with one kid.  We were planning on bungying the door open.  Des this wall down procedure cost ?



Opening the walls between balconies is no charge.  They are happy to do it.  We LOVE the balconies being connected!


----------



## boundfordisney

anyone stay in 10114 we are booked here on the fantasy and are wondering about noise level from up above?


----------



## annabug

Here i go again....Halls if your out there..
I didnt realize that the room I booked accomodates 4 people by an "upper berth" or top bunk bed.....my DD will not be able to sleep on that

I am booked in CAT 4A room 9590  (sleeps 4 with upper berth)

my only option is to switch to 9614 , still CAT 4A, still starboard, still deck 9, sleeps 5, I will be able to use murphy bed so my daughter can sleep there, and my son can sleep on the other wall bed, so i will not use the upper berth -bed

I am concerned that it is too far toward the back of the ship?
too far away from stairs/elevators??

Do you think moving from 9590 to 9614 is a big deal as far as location?

thanks in advance
annabug


----------



## jenseib

annabug said:


> Here i go again....Halls if your out there..
> I didnt realize that the room I booked accomodates 4 people by an "upper berth" or top bunk bed.....my DD will not be able to sleep on that
> 
> I am booked in CAT 4A room 9590  (sleeps 4 with upper berth)
> 
> my only option is to switch to 9614 , still CAT 4A, still starboard, still deck 9, sleeps 5, I will be able to use murphy bed so my daughter can sleep there, and my son can sleep on the other wall bed, so i will not use the upper berth -bed
> 
> I am concerned that it is too far toward the back of the ship?
> too far away from stairs/elevators??
> 
> Do you think moving from 9590 to 9614 is a big deal as far as location?
> 
> thanks in advance
> annabug



I don't think it's a big deal. Tehre are stairs and elevators at the back of the ship as well.


----------



## justmestace

annabug said:


> Here i go again....Halls if your out there..
> I didnt realize that the room I booked accomodates 4 people by an "upper berth" or top bunk bed.....my DD will not be able to sleep on that
> 
> I am booked in CAT 4A room 9590 (sleeps 4 with upper berth)
> 
> my only option is to switch to 9614 , still CAT 4A, still starboard, still deck 9, sleeps 5, I will be able to use murphy bed so my daughter can sleep there, and my son can sleep on the other wall bed, so i will not use the upper berth -bed
> 
> I am concerned that it is too far toward the back of the ship?
> too far away from stairs/elevators??
> 
> Do you think moving from 9590 to 9614 is a big deal as far as location?
> 
> thanks in advance
> annabug


 

That's only 12 staterooms away from the room you originally booked...and it isn't really that much further than you were, to the mid-ship elevators, and like jenseib said, it's also not far from the aft elevators. And most of the time, the aft elevators are less crowded anyway.


----------



## HallsofVA

annabug said:


> Here i go again....Halls if your out there..
> I didnt realize that the room I booked accomodates 4 people by an "upper berth" or top bunk bed.....my DD will not be able to sleep on that
> 
> I am booked in CAT 4A room 9590  (sleeps 4 with upper berth)
> 
> my only option is to switch to 9614 , still CAT 4A, still starboard, still deck 9, sleeps 5, I will be able to use murphy bed so my daughter can sleep there, and my son can sleep on the other wall bed, so i will not use the upper berth -bed
> 
> I am concerned that it is too far toward the back of the ship?
> too far away from stairs/elevators??
> 
> Do you think moving from 9590 to 9614 is a big deal as far as location?
> 
> thanks in advance
> annabug



Sorry for the delayed response.  Just returned home from 3nts Universal, 5nts Dream, 5nts WDW and then dealt with the hurricane yesterday.  As the others mentioned, I don't think the change in room locations is any big deal.  While you are a little more aft, you would be half way between the midship and aft elevators, which gives you the option of using one or the other depending on which one has lower traffic.  We sailed on the Dream last week, and I found the walk from aft to midship (and even all the way forward to our room 8006) wasn't nearly as bad as it looks on paper!

You are switching from a non-connecting to a connecting room, but I don't think that will be a big deal.  All of our hotel rooms this trip (and most of my other trips) were connecting with no problem.


----------



## lafa

does anyone know which 8D rooms have the upper berth pull down bed?


----------



## Bear3412

A wonderful Diser created a list of many, many rooms with info on bed config.  I searched and searched and could not find it.  Perhaps some one knows where to look.  That link needs to be a sticky or be inside a sticky. IMHO


----------



## Bear3412

Ha, I found the list. well it's not as long as I recall.  I thought I knew this info, but I think I'm confused now.  It is late.  I'll give my best interpretation. Take it with a  grain salt.  Perhaps others could verify.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2683348&highlight=6170+6172

Non suites
Any room that sleeps 3 has couch
any room that sleeps 4 has couch and upper pull down from ceiling
any room that sleeps 5 has those two and murphy(wall pull down)

I know of no room that has a murphy that also doesn't have the ceiling upper berth if that makes sense.

There's a few 8d's listed.


----------



## Disneyfun1

We are in an 8C room-Aft, but which is better, aft or forward? I saw an opening for the same class forward, deck 8, and we are in deck 7 now, been booked there for about a year now. should we change to forward, or does it matter? Where is the drink station located at?  If we did change, would that ruin any potential chance for an upgrade, since we have been booked all along in one room and now we may switch to another, so we might start over on our booking time?


----------



## lafa

Bear3412 said:


> Ha, I found the list. well it's not as long as I recall.  I thought I knew this info, but I think I'm confused now.  It is late.  I'll give my best interpretation. Take it with a  grain salt.  Perhaps others could verify.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2683348&highlight=6170+6172
> 
> Non suites
> Any room that sleeps 3 has couch
> any room that sleeps 4 has couch and upper pull down from ceiling
> any room that sleeps 5 has those two and murphy(wall pull down)
> 
> I know of no room that has a murphy that also doesn't have the ceiling upper berth if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for that thread!
> 
> but i have read some stateroom reports of 8D's with a murphy and no upper berth bunk.  so confusing!!!  why would dcl put in the murphy bed with no upper berth bunk?  imo the murphy bed seems like it would be in the way!  plus my kids want to see the lights above the upper bunk.  hoping dcl will know if i call and ask.


----------



## annabug

thank you guys!
I made the switch....besides, the xtra bed is really more important than anything.  thanks again for your opinions!
annabug


----------



## jenseib

Disneyfun1 said:


> We are in an 8C room-Aft, but which is better, aft or forward? I saw an opening for the same class forward, deck 8, and we are in deck 7 now, been booked there for about a year now. should we change to forward, or does it matter? Where is the drink station located at?  If we did change, would that ruin any potential chance for an upgrade, since we have been booked all along in one room and now we may switch to another, so we might start over on our booking time?



I personally would stay aft. I was on deck 7 aft and barely felt movement. I hear forward feels the most, but aft does too, while midship feels the least. I have to say deck 7 aft was very nice for us. And yo uare closer to the drink stations there. The drink stations are outside of cabanas, which is just a few deck above you on the aft end. Also when Cabanas has drink stations to use when it's open.


----------



## HallsofVA

Disneyfun1 said:


> We are in an 8C room-Aft, but which is better, aft or forward? I saw an opening for the same class forward, deck 8, and we are in deck 7 now, been booked there for about a year now. should we change to forward, or does it matter? Where is the drink station located at?  If we did change, would that ruin any potential chance for an upgrade, since we have been booked all along in one room and now we may switch to another, so we might start over on our booking time?



On the older ships, I was a confirmed aft lover, unless you are an adult or couple with no kids, then forward was the place to be.

We just stayed forward on the Dream (in 8006 which is about as forward as you can get), and didn't have any motion on the cruise.  The Dream is an awfully big ship, and in normal sailing conditions, we didn't feel anything negative motion wise by being forward.  The Dream is set up where midship is where most things are, but the midship elevators are still difficult to use during high transit periods.  We found the forward elevators were more convenient, though when going to the pools on deck 11, we either had to use the midship elevators, or walk the kids through the adult area given how the elevators and decks are laid out.  Still better than the aft elevators that drop you off in the middle of Cabanas!

I'm torn as to what is the best location to be, and as with everything, it depends on what your situation is and what you are interested in.  Our next cruise will be in one of the aft verandah rooms, so we're going from far forward to far aft, but staying on deck 8, so I'll be able to comment more on the aft location after our Fantasy MV cruise in March.


----------



## Alexander

Halls what did you think of 8006?  You were there just before us and I know we both were a bit concerned.  We found the stateroom to be huge and have tons of floor space.  Wasn't thrilled with the port hole, but kind of knew that going in.  Considering we sailed with Irene, there was a TON of motion in that room.  DH was sick, sick, sick.  I had to get him out of that room and to the open aft 12 deck so he could stand up.

We ended up moving to an aft verandah stateroom (5150) for the second leg of the B2B and found it much more convenient to everything.  We were about 3 doors from the aft elevators, and while getting dumped into Cabanas, we didn't have to walk through the adult pool area with the kids.  It was also easier to zip up to grab a drink.  5150 was a lot smaller inside, but the HUGE verandah was amazing.


----------



## HallsofVA

Alexander said:


> Halls what did you think of 8006?  You were there just before us and I know we both were a bit concerned.  We found the stateroom to be huge and have tons of floor space.  Wasn't thrilled with the port hole, but kind of knew that going in.  Considering we sailed with Irene, there was a TON of motion in that room.  DH was sick, sick, sick.  I had to get him out of that room and to the open aft 12 deck so he could stand up.
> 
> We ended up moving to an aft verandah stateroom (5150) for the second leg of the B2B and found it much more convenient to everything.  We were about 3 doors from the aft elevators, and while getting dumped into Cabanas, we didn't have to walk through the adult pool area with the kids.  It was also easier to zip up to grab a drink.  5150 was a lot smaller inside, but the HUGE verandah was amazing.



Sorry about your DH!  That's why I was careful to qualify my response to say "on a normal sailing" since we didn't have any significant seas to deal with, other than some rain.  But that small porthole could make anyone sick, since you can't really look out of it to provide comfort and relief, given you have to stand up in it (which results in a cool echo when you talk!) to look out at anything but sky.  But when you're sailing through major storms, I don't know that any room will give a completely smooth ride!

I don't know that we'd book 8006 again, because I really hate the window and that the kids were separated which meant we had two ipods going every night (impossible to synch them up) on opposite sides of the room.  Thankfully the kids were so tired that they fell asleep quickly every night, but we couldn't really watch TV without bothering one of them.  But it had a ton of room and floor space, and was the first time since we were in the Roy suite on the Magic that we weren't bumping knees or heads as we moved around the room.  It's a super short walk to the forward elevators, and not a bad walk to the midship ones, but it was a hike getting to Animator's for dinner or to the adult areas for alcohol tastings or the CC reception.  We actually had the same stateroom host we had on a previous cruise, so it was nice to see a familiar face.  All it all, it wasn't horrible but I don't know that I'd seek it out again!


----------



## BELLE16127

I would love to see a close up picture of the MAGIC like this I was unaware the categories had changed and booked a 6 when I got my room # it said we had a solid whit wall veranda I was devistated so I called and was changed to a category 5C room 5630  I am REALLY REALLY worried that the verandah will be one of those partially blocked.  I have called twice since the change and asked if it was partially blocked and have been told NO butlooking at what I can find on the cruiseline site it sure looks like it will be.

If it is I know I will be dissapointed and that is why I have called and asked several times.  Does anyone know if room 5630 is partially blocked....HELP  we sail October 22


----------



## dsnydaddy

From what I can see from Pictures of the Magic, 5630 is the first room after the Cat 7A Navigators Verandahs.  It has a plexiglas railing and no real obstructions.  There is only the slightest amount of curvature to the wall on the right side of the veranda that other verandah's of the same class would not have but it really shouldn't cause any obstruction.


----------



## Billybob7

Alexander said:


> Halls what did you think of 8006?  You were there just before us and I know we both were a bit concerned.  We found the stateroom to be huge and have tons of floor space.  Wasn't thrilled with the port hole, but kind of knew that going in.  Considering we sailed with Irene, there was a TON of motion in that room.  DH was sick, sick, sick.  I had to get him out of that room and to the open aft 12 deck so he could stand up.
> 
> We ended up moving to an aft verandah stateroom (5150) for the second leg of the B2B and found it much more convenient to everything.  We were about 3 doors from the aft elevators, and while getting dumped into Cabanas, we didn't have to walk through the adult pool area with the kids.  It was also easier to zip up to grab a drink.  5150 was a lot smaller inside, but the HUGE verandah was amazing.




What was wrong about the porthole???


----------



## HallsofVA

Billybob7 said:


> What was wrong about the porthole???



The forward facing 9A rooms on the Dream have one smaller (medium) sized porthole that slants upward to follow the slant on the front of the ship. When seated on the couch you can only are sky from the window and you have to stand up in the window well (possible is 5'3" or shorter) to look down at the water or teen area.


----------



## princessME!

how are the 5c rooms? I was wondering if the lifeboats were in the way of the verandah's for the deck 7 rooms?


----------



## Alexander

HallsofVA said:


> The forward facing 9A rooms on the Dream have one smaller (medium) sized porthole that slants upward to follow the slant on the front of the ship. When seated on the couch you can only are sky from the window and you have to stand up in the window well (possible is 5'3" or shorter) to look down at the water or teen area.



And if you're any taller than 5'3" you have to duck into the window to stand up and look out, and then 9 times out of 10 you will hit the back of your head on the way out!  The slope of the window made DS very seasick when he would look out of it too.


----------



## swan01

We are anxiously awaiting the 2013 itineraries!  While we wait I am trying to figure out which cabins to request. We would like to hang out on our balcony after the kids are asleep and we may be cruising with another family. Are the aft veranda rooms mostly handicap accessible only?  Do they go quickly?  Or can anyone request one?  The deck plans I have seen online are hard to read and I can't tell which rooms are for 3 people vs 4.  Also, were the questions about the dividers between the verandas resolved?  Are they private or is it possible to open the wall between connecting rooms?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Charleyann

swan01 said:


> We are anxiously awaiting the 2013 itineraries!  While we wait I am trying to figure out which cabins to request. We would like to hang out on our balcony after the kids are asleep and we may be cruising with another family. Are the aft veranda rooms mostly handicap accessible only?  Do they go quickly?  Or can anyone request one?  The deck plans I have seen online are hard to read and I can't tell which rooms are for 3 people vs 4.  Also, were the questions about the dividers between the verandas resolved?  Are they private or is it possible to open the wall between connecting rooms?  Thanks in advance!



I too am waiting for 2013 to open. I also want an aft balcony !!!! Any idea when 2013 will open ?

Thanks

Charleyann


----------



## elgerber

swan01 said:


> We are anxiously awaiting the 2013 itineraries!  While we wait I am trying to figure out which cabins to request. We would like to hang out on our balcony after the kids are asleep and we may be cruising with another family. Are the aft veranda rooms mostly handicap accessible only?  Do they go quickly?  Or can anyone request one?  The deck plans I have seen online are hard to read and I can't tell which rooms are for 3 people vs 4.  Also, were the questions about the dividers between the verandas resolved?  Are they private or is it possible to open the wall between connecting rooms?  Thanks in advance!




The only aft verandas that are handicapped are the corner ones with the monster balconys, and only on certain deck.  I am not sure how to tell which sleep 3 or 4.  We had 7192 and it only slept 3.


----------



## mmouse37

We had 8504 in January on the Dream and loved it so much we booked 8006 for the Fantasy next June.

I did not mind the porthole at all and since it is just me and hubby I do not have to worry about there not being a curtain or the kids beds separated.

I loved all the extra space.  Booked my son and girlfriend on the same cruise in 7504.  We are traveling with large group and will be nice to have a stateroom that will fit a few extra people for gathering...

MJ


----------



## bitlerzx4

i will join the FE if someone gives me ideas if what to hand out.


----------



## psimon

bitlerzx4 said:


> i will join the FE if someone gives me ideas if what to hand out.



Open for suggestions as well....

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## bitlerzx4

how did i put this on the wrong thread


----------



## lacibelle

Alexander said:


> And if you're any taller than 5'3" you have to duck into the window to stand up and look out, and then 9 times out of 10 you will hit the back of your head on the way out!  The slope of the window made DS very seasick when he would look out of it too.



I just received my cabin number 6000 (ugh) for the Dream sailing October 20th, I am so disappointed and dreading it since I got sick on my last Carnival Cruise,:are people still getting upgrades that are booked in these rooms??


----------



## TravelGrl

lacibelle said:


> I just received my cabin number 6000 (ugh) for the Dream sailing October 20th, I am so disappointed and dreading it since I got sick on my last Carnival Cruise,:are people still getting upgrades that are booked in these rooms??



I was in cabin 6000 back in February. We didn't feel seasick at all, and the room is spacious, but I really didn't like the window and wrote Disney afterwards that it shouldn't be sold as an Ocean view room, because you can't see the ocean from the window. 

I posted photos some time ago, but there isn't a link on this thread. I will try to find it and link to it below


----------



## TravelGrl

Here is the link to my review of Cabin 6000 and photos. Feel free to ask me any questions.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2793714


----------



## Silverfox97

bump


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for the review - and especially for the pictures - TravelGrl.


----------



## kimgg

I'd also like to know if the lifeboats obstruct the view from the mid ship 7th floor verandah's.  I just moved to a 4C and I think it is right above a lifeboat.  I would think it would not matter when seated but if you are standing is the boat an obstruction to looking down?  I really want to watch for dolphins, etc.  (FYI this is on the fantasy so I know we are just guestimating but for those who have been in these rooms on the Dream).


----------



## jetskigrl

kimgg said:


> I'd also like to know if the lifeboats obstruct the view from the mid ship 7th floor verandah's.  I just moved to a 4C and I think it is right above a lifeboat.  I would think it would not matter when seated but if you are standing is the boat an obstruction to looking down?  I really want to watch for dolphins, etc.  (FYI this is on the fantasy so I know we are just guestimating but for those who have been in these rooms on the Dream).



We had a 4C on the Dream 7632 and we were right over one of the lifeboats.  You are correct that if you are sitting down, the lifeboats do not cause a problem at all.  But if you are standing and look down, your view will be of the top of a lifeboat.  You can't look straight down at the water (against the side of the ship).  I did miss that a bit since we really enjoyed watching the dolphins swim alongside the Wonder in January.

I have pictures on my computer at home.  I'll look for them this evening and post them for you.


----------



## kimgg

Jetskigirl, if you could post any pics of your verandah that would be SO helpful!  (or anyone who has stayed in a mid ship 4C).  

In looking at the outside photos of the Dream, our verandah actually looks like it is right between two lifeboats, so it might or might not be totally obstructed when looking down, it is hard to tell.  It is 7602 if anyone happens to know. I wonder too if the Fantasy will be exactly the same?  I think it will be fine though, I'm sure I'll be able to see plenty of water!  I will bring some binoculars too to help look for dolphins  .  

Thanks so much!!  This will be SO much better than our first cruise w/ an inside cabin.  The main issue for me w/ that is not knowing where you were in the mornings when we woke up, and I am not a lady who can roam around before I get some makeup on, so I always felt anxious to hurry up and get ready to go see.  Now I'll just walk right out in my pj's!


----------



## keishashadow

Hard to believe i can't find a single picture of 7690's balcony.  It's now a 5E and i'm told it's 'extended', just wanting to know how extended it is.

if i'm looking @ this picture correctly, 7690 would be directly above the one where the man in the yellow hat is standing...i think lol...regardless doesn't really show deck 7 but the one on 6 (6690) appears to be angled, but large? _im probably overthinking this_






Realize that the upper decks have larger balconies but the side one i saw on deck 5 was extremely angled imo and i hope to avoid that situation.

I was happy to be able to book it and the inside next door for my DS's family, just wanted to be able to show them the balcony to get everybody excited as I figure they'll be spending plenty of time in our cabin.

off to dig thru the thread


----------



## KingRichard

7690 pics.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2802905&page=2


----------



## keishashadow

KingRichard said:


> 7690 pics.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2802905&page=2


 
thank you so much!!!! a lovely balcony

i must share 'my' balcony pics (thanks to the OP)

7690


----------



## AlaskaCruiseMom

HallsofVA said:


> 10658 looks slightly larger, and the verandah is bigger, and the window/door points out to the side, that should give a better view of the water than the one that looks straight off the back, where you're looking at the ship's wake.



Yay!  We have this booked for 2013!   Thanks for all of your hard work on this thread!!


----------



## disneydiva16

I just booked a dream cruise for 9/23/12. I am very excited!! My cabin is 6656 veranda. My question is "When I look over my balcony am I going to be staring directly down on room 5556's veranda"? Wondering if I should request a higher deck.


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

disneydiva16 said:


> I just booked a dream cruise for 9/23/12. I am very excited!! My cabin is 6656 veranda. My question is "When I look over my balcony am I going to be staring directly down on room 5556's veranda"? Wondering if I should request a higher deck.



You will look down on the veranda below, but with many other cabins you look down on the life boats.  We loved the 6th deck (even looking down on a life boat) because I tend to have motion issues and the lower deck doesn't have quite as much motion as the decks higher up.  It was also really nice to be so close to the kids activities.


----------



## Tinkerbellcrafter

Here are pictures for cabin #7190.  We were gty status and were assigned this cabin.  it is on deck 7, very back of ship.  It is an HA room and the deck is VERY BIG!  I actually forgot to take pics of the bathroom but it is large with roll in shower.  The closet rod has pull down bar to access hanging clothes.  There is another closet on far side of bunk near deck door.

This room does shake quite a bit when pulling into Port Canaveral and stabilizers are being used.

Beautiful room...great location for views while at sea!







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Wow - nice room.  Looks nice & roomy.


----------



## keishashadow

7190 appears to be HC, quite the guarantee assignment!


----------



## SWB

Cool!  Thanks for the Info!
Steve


----------



## Thorb73

Hi,
we are currently checking for a 2013 Dream cruise and found those new categorized 4E staterrooms with the oversized balconies. Formerly these staterooms were categorie 5E. 
Now our question for your specialists:
Categorie 5 rooms are normally smaller then Categorie 4 rooms. Even though now the DCL website shows the 4E rooms with the size of all cat. 4 rooms and also shows the round shower tub - cat 5 should have no round shower tub.

Has anyone been in these rooms (like 5650 or 5546) and can confirm which kind of room layout they have ? Really like cat 4 or are they still like cat 5 - which I assume...

Thanks for any help!
Thorsten


----------



## dsnydaddy

I was just in 5546 one and a half weeks ago.  I loved this cabin and booked it for our Fantasy cruise in 2013.  Now I really can't compare it to the other Cat 4 rooms since I saw none of those.  But what I can tell you is that 5546 is not connecting and as a result seems to have much more storage room and our previous cruises inside connecting cabin.  The 4E category is much like the cat 5 and 6 categories in the classic ships. (Except somewhat narrower.)  There is not small area near the glass door with a chair.  The cabin ends at the end of the couch.  The extended verandah is worth it's weight in gold!  5546 is on the Starboard side which is where they shoot the fireworks off of.  As a result we had a private viewing of the show from our verandah that because of the extension was all the better seen.  I invited friends to our room and fit 14 people comfortably in that space.  I highly recommend it.  As far as the tub goes, it is the Standard square tub.  One thing I'd like to add about that, the consensus was, among those I cruised with, that the square tub was better than the round.  Another thing I'd like to add about the verandah in 5546.  Because of the design of the ship the forward aspect of the verandah is curved as is the aft aspect of 5544 slightly decreasing the privacy of those areas.  (i.e. one can see into ones neighbors verandah) At first I thought this would bother me but I quickly realized that everyone above us can see into the extension so the sensation of privacy was an illusion anyway.  But this design feature does appear to cut into the size slightly of the extended verandahs.  Maybe making my aft neighbors's verandah (5548) slightly more desirable.  (although I never heard or seen them on the verandah which makes me think that they probably wasted their money!)  I could be wrong on the desirability of the verandah because it appeared that my verandah may have been slightly wider than 5548's.  I couldn't tell for sure unless I was on one of the upper deck verandah's looking down which I never had a chance to do.

Just my $.02


----------



## Thorb73

dsnydaddy said:


> I was just in 5546 one and a half weeks ago.  I loved this cabin and booked it for our Fantasy cruise in 2013.  Now I really can't compare it to the other Cat 4 rooms since I saw none of those.  But what I can tell you is that 5546 is not connecting and as a result seems to have much more storage room and our previous cruises inside connecting cabin.  The 4E category is much like the cat 5 and 6 categories in the classic ships. (Except somewhat narrower.)  There is not small area near the glass door with a chair.  The cabin ends at the end of the couch.  The extended verandah is worth it's weight in gold!  5546 is on the Starboard side which is where they shoot the fireworks off of.  As a result we had a private viewing of the show from our verandah that because of the extension was all the better seen.  I invited friends to our room and fit 14 people comfortably in that space.  I highly recommend it.  As far as the tub goes, it is the Standard square tub.  One thing I'd like to add about that, the consensus was, among those I cruised with, that the square tub was better than the round.  Another thing I'd like to add about the verandah in 5546.  Because of the design of the ship the forward aspect of the verandah is curved as is the aft aspect of 5544 slightly decreasing the privacy of those areas.  (i.e. one can see into ones neighbors verandah) At first I thought this would bother me but I quickly realized that everyone above us can see into the extension so the sensation of privacy was an illusion anyway.  But this design feature does appear to cut into the size slightly of the extended verandahs.  Maybe making my aft neighbors's verandah (5548) slightly more desirable.  (although I never heard or seen them on the verandah which makes me think that they probably wasted their money!)  I could be wrong on the desirability of the verandah because it appeared that my verandah may have been slightly wider than 5548's.  I couldn't tell for sure unless I was on one of the upper deck verandah's looking down which I never had a chance to do.
> 
> Just my $.02



Thanks Steve! That helped a lot!
Thorsten


----------



## Timon

Steve, I took this pic in January...it shows your room and the others, from above...


----------



## HallsofVA

Thorb73 said:


> Hi,
> we are currently checking for a 2013 Dream cruise and found those new categorized 4E staterrooms with the oversized balconies. Formerly these staterooms were categorie 5E.
> Now our question for your specialists:
> Categorie 5 rooms are normally smaller then Categorie 4 rooms. Even though now the DCL website shows the 4E rooms with the size of all cat. 4 rooms and also shows the round shower tub - cat 5 should have no round shower tub.
> 
> Has anyone been in these rooms (like 5650 or 5546) and can confirm which kind of room layout they have ? Really like cat 4 or are they still like cat 5 - which I assume...
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> Thorsten



Looks like you got the specific answer on the rooms you asked about.  I just wanted to add that for the Dream at least, DCL hasn't gone in and changed the bathrooms on reclassified rooms - I don't know if they even could if they wanted to.  But even before the reclassification, there were some rooms that didn't have the same bathroom that most other rooms had.  That was true with some of the Cat 8A rooms for sure that don't have split baths even though they were "Family" category rooms.  

If some particular feature is really important to you, hopefully you can find the answer between the stateroom reports, TA guidance, and perhaps even DCL CMs.  I wouldn't assume, especially for unusual rooms or reclassified rooms.


----------



## dsnydaddy

Timon said:


> Steve, I took this pic in January...it shows your room and the others, from above...



Thanks Cass, From that angle it's still a bit tough to tell, but one things for certain 5548 has more verandah than 5546.  But it may only be by a little bit.  I still loved it.  It was quiet and close to the Forward Elevators.


----------



## kargli

anyone have pix of the 8164 balcony..? how much of an obstruction?


----------



## emilysaba

I can't figure out where exactly this is. Can anyone help???


----------



## HallsofVA

emilysaba said:


> I can't figure out where exactly this is. Can anyone help???



8062 is across the ship from 8560 which you can find in the pictures in post 1. Same room other side of the ship.


----------



## DISNEYGAMMIE

Does anyone know how many Cat 6A cabins there are? 
I have a guarantee and was wondering what my chances of being upgraded were.

Thanks
Donna


----------



## TheAussieInLA

We had a blast wishing all those who travel a  great time!! My Family had a great time aboard the Disney Wonder. Memories for a Lifetime.

Alex


----------



## TLinden16

I stayed in stateroom 8502 a couple of weeks ago, and I made a short video tour of the room with my Flip cam: 

http://youtu.be/LZdpzE4HpGw


----------



## stingfancb

Finally got our second GTY room assignment for our Feb cruise.  We now have 6690 and 6192.  Anyone have any pictures of either room?  

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## BelleProfHP

stingfancb said:


> Finally got our second GTY room assignment for our Feb cruise.  We now have 6690 and 6192.  Anyone have any pictures of either room?
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!



I couldn't find them the last time I searched, but there are some pics somewhere of 6690. It has an AMAZING extended verandah.


----------



## jfishkind

Any experience being in the back of the ship?  Worried about the vibrations from the engines.  Anyone know anything about these cabins or have any insight.  They say in the description that one has a navigators balcony and the other could have white walls, but from the pictures, it doesn't seem to be the case.  Thoughts???


----------



## jfishkind

Does anyone know anything about these cabins?  I am concerned about vibrations from the engines being in the back of the ship.  Also, it says that one is a navigators balcony and the other has white walls - but from the pictures this doesn't seem to be the case?  Thoughts?????


----------



## HallsofVA

jfishkind said:


> Any experience being in the back of the ship?  Worried about the vibrations from the engines.  Anyone know anything about these cabins or have any insight.  They say in the description that one has a navigators balcony and the other could have white walls, but from the pictures, it doesn't seem to be the case.  Thoughts???



I assume you are talking about the Dream or Fantasy since those numbers aren't on the old ships?  If so, both of 6182 amd 6184 are 6B rooms that connect to each other, and while both are classified as having a metal walled verandah, the solid metal part is only about shin high, with railing and plexiglass above.

I haven't stayed aft on the Dream, but have stayed aft on the Magic several times (and we'll be aft on Deck 8 for the Fantasy MV cruise).  Our experience was there was significant vibrations only when they reversed the engines in preparation for the 180 degree turn before docking (which was generally very early in the morning) but other than that, it was just a nice "butt wiggle" that was actually pretty soothing when sleeping.


----------



## princessmom29

stingfancb said:


> Finally got our second GTY room assignment for our Feb cruise. We now have 6690 and 6192. Anyone have any pictures of either room?
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!


 We are in 6192 on for the Feb 19th cruise. I have seen some pictures of the room next door on a couple of different threads. It is basically the same room. Sorry, but I don't have them saved. From what I could see, it will be just like a standard deluxe ocean view with balcony, but the balcony is about 10 feet deep. There seemed to be ehough room for a couple of lounger chairs out there at least. 
The only thing to note is that the pole that they fly the ship's flag on is attached at your balcony. It only flies when you are in port, and according to stateroom reviews I have read it sometimes flops over onto the balcony and can be aloud on a windy day. Most people said it was not a significant bother, and that their kids liked having it there.


----------



## jfishkind

Yes, sorry, it is the Fantasy. 



HallsofVA said:


> I assume you are talking about the Dream or Fantasy since those numbers aren't on the old ships?  If so, both of 6182 amd 6184 are 6B rooms that connect to each other, and while both are classified as having a metal walled verandah, the solid metal part is only about shin high, with railing and plexiglass above.
> 
> I haven't stayed aft on the Dream, but have stayed aft on the Magic several times (and we'll be aft on Deck 8 for the Fantasy MV cruise).  Our experience was there was significant vibrations only when they reversed the engines in preparation for the 180 degree turn before docking (which was generally very early in the morning) but other than that, it was just a nice "butt wiggle" that was actually pretty soothing when sleeping.


----------



## princessmom29

I found the thread with pictures of 6192 linked in the first post. It is here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2669508&page=2

I think this links to the second page, but there are links to a photobucket from another cruiser on page one that has GREAT picsof the balcony. I had forgotten that it was wider than the other aft balconies as well because of the linen clostes. I plan on asking the room steward if we can get lounge chairs out there. I don't count on it, but figure it is worth a shot as some of the upper deck aft rooms have them.

ETA: I dug a little further via google and a search of "disney dream cabin 6192" turned up a slide show showing a table 2 regular chairs and 2 lounge type chairs on this balcony. It had pictures of a couple in it so I am not posting a link but they commented on it in the caption to the pictue. They are not like the pool loungers, but seem to lean back and it would appear you can put your feet up as well. This is different from the pictures in the link.


----------



## shireenordway

Do they have pictures like this for the Wonder?






HallsofVA said:


> ** - Update 1/26/11 -  NEW COMPREHENSIVE INDEX to this THREAD started in POST 7 **
> Index in Post 7
> 
> 
> Now that we've had our first detailed look at the Dream, there are some things that we can confirm.
> 
> First, the 9A corner rooms at the back of the ship appear to have 2 medium-sized porthole windows instead of 1 large porthole!  (rooms 5186, 5686, 6186, 6686)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gray area that breaks up the rooms on Deck 5 aft is a hallway leading to a door that opens out onto a larger than normal verandah area.  We saw good pictures of the door when it was opened the first night, but it is unclear whether the space is open across the various verandah rooms next to it, or whether it is separated off.  (rooms 5188, 5190, 5192 and 5688)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there does not appear to be any downgrading of rooms at the moment to create "secret verandah rooms" as on the current ships, there definitely appears to be some obstructions to the verandahs at the back, that may lead to some reclassification if enough people complain about the obstructions.  Rooms 7668 and 7170 (cat 5C) appear to have the most obstruction from the pictures, but 9152/9652 (5A), 8164/8662 (5B), 6164/6664 (5D) all have some obstruction overhead as on the current ships (though the deck 6 ones looks really slight.)  In addition, because of the rounded detailing, rooms 9164, 9664, 8176, 8674, 7182, 7680, 6178, 6678, 5180 and 5680 all have some obstructions to the verandah as well, but they are all advertised as metal walled verandahs so probably no adjustment there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also obstructions on the verandah rooms by the forward portholes as well.  If you look at the following picture, rooms 5524/5024, 7520/7022, 8520/8022, and 9512/9012 all seem to have some obstruction to the verandah, though some is quite slight.  Anyone who books 5024 or 5524 should really complain, since the verandah is seriously obstructed, and that verandah is not extended out as the rest of the 5E verandahs ended up being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The accessible Cat 4B rooms on Deck 8 (8090/8588 and 8092/8590) appear to have double sized verandahs.  When you look at a picture of the side of the ship, the is a blank where it appears like a room is missing, until you line up the deck plan and see the two accessible rooms there.  This also seems to hold for the accessible room 5552, which is the last verandah room on the left on the picture above.  Assume it will hold true for the accessible rooms on the port side of the ship as well, on decks 8 and 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who have asked for it, here's a new indexed picture of the starboard aft part of the Dream:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the forward part!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the front facing rooms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not labeled, but this shows a clear view of the two royal suites and suite 12000, plus the top of the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some of the concierge rooms on the port side:


----------



## scanne

Hi. I am booked in cabin 7504 for December 2013. My kids will be 11 and 9 at the time of the cruise.

My DH is over 6' tall and my kids are tall for their age.
I'm a petite 5'0".

I have two questions about this cabin.

1. Does it sleep 4?
2. Will the sloped ceiling be a problem for my tall DH?

THANK YOU!


----------



## jenseib

scanne said:


> Hi. I am booked in cabin 7504 for December 2013. My kids will be 11 and 9 at the time of the cruise.
> 
> My DH is over 6' tall and my kids are tall for their age.
> I'm a petite 5'0".
> 
> I have two questions about this cabin.
> 
> 1. Does it sleep 4?
> 2. Will the sloped ceiling be a problem for my tall DH?
> 
> THANK YOU!



If you put in 4 people in your room to quote or book, and it let you book it, then it holds at least 4.


----------



## weswife

Hello,

Just booked our 1st cruise!!!!! So EXCITED!!!!!
A little about my family. DS will be 13 yrs, he loves to travel, DH enjoys Disney travel but not sure about cruising (the reason we decided in a 3 night) me LOVE Disney, DD 18 ys uses a wheelchair loves characters, DD 23 enjoys being on the go and last the kids cousin 21 enjoys being laid back! Thats us! 

Our rooms are8092 and 8094

I picked them with no idea as to why. I hope they are a good choice! My DH wanted to be on deck 8, not sure of the reason. Any advice or info would be wonderful!
 I have been reading posts, I am on page 28!

Thanks so much! great site


----------



## kritter

Can anyone tell me about rooms 9174 & 9176. We have these two rooms booked on the Fantasy. Both of these rooms hold four? And are adjoining is what I am told. TIA!!


----------



## ILoveWD

First time cruiser here.

I just booked 10524.  Has anyone been bothered by the overhang on the verandah ?

If the Fantasy is like the Dream then I think the Spa will be over our room.  I hope deck 11 noise wil not be an issue.

Any thoughts from people who have been on the Dream on deck 10?

The other Cat 5a available on deck 9 or all way aft so I hate to switch for those rooms.

TIA


----------



## Hygiene99

ILoveWD said:


> First time cruiser here.
> 
> I just booked 10524.  Has anyone been bothered by the overhang on the verandah ?
> 
> If the Fantasy is like the Dream then I think the Spa will be over our room.  I hope deck 11 noise wil not be an issue.
> 
> Any thoughts from people who have been on the Dream on deck 10?
> 
> The other Cat 5a available on deck 9 or all way aft so I hate to switch for those rooms.
> 
> TIA



We like deck 10!!!        Any chance of upgrading to a 4d the round tub and rain shower are awesome!? Deck 6 is not bad.


----------



## triciari

act1980 said:


> Yay us!!



Trying to decide between these two sets of connecting rooms.  We have never been on a cruise before!


----------



## elgerber

triciari said:


> Trying to decide between these two sets of connecting rooms.  We have never been on a cruise before!



Loved loved loved 7192!!!!!!!!!!!  We did not have 7194, but their balcony was even bigger than ours!  Having both of those rooms together would be wonderful!


----------



## Tigger&Bubba

Great pics and info.


----------



## kritter

We have 9174 & 9176 can't wait since they are connecting rooms and both balconies are big!!


----------



## kritter

triciari said:


> Trying to decide between these two sets of connecting rooms.  We have never been on a cruise before!



We have the rooms 9176 & 9174..They look to be GREAT rooms!!


----------



## triciari

kritter said:


> We have the rooms 9176 & 9174..They look to be GREAT rooms!!



Yeah!  We booked these two also!  When are you sailing?  We're on the Dream on October 21st.  (I hope you're going first so you can give me all kinds of tips and such - it's our first cruise ever!)

And, lots of pictures of course!

*A side note - I somewhere read that smoking is allowed on Deck 9 - does that mean our rooms could smell like smoke???


----------



## princessmom29

triciari said:


> Yeah! We booked these two also! When are you sailing? We're on the Dream on October 21st. (I hope you're going first so you can give me all kinds of tips and such - it's our first cruise ever!)
> 
> And, lots of pictures of course!
> 
> *A side note - I somewhere read that smoking is allowed on Deck 9 - does that mean our rooms could smell like smoke???


 As far as I know, there is no smoking IN any rooms. you can smoke on your balcony, or in the smoking area on deck 9. SOmeoen correct me if i am wrong here!


----------



## triciari

Well, that's what I'd assumed, but then I wondered why it said smoking was allowed on Deck 9 - there aren't any public areas on it, right?


----------



## DizDragonfly

triciari said:


> Well, that's what I'd assumed, but then I wondered why it said smoking was allowed on Deck 9 - there aren't any public areas on it, right?



Deck 9 probably refers to the Magic and Wonder.


----------



## triciari

DizDragonfly said:


> Deck 9 probably refers to the Magic and Wonder.



That must be it!  Thank God!


----------



## jenseib

I think there is a smoking spot on deck 12 of the dream. And I think somewhere on deck 4 too maybe?


----------



## DizDragonfly

From DCL's website: 

Question
Where can I smoke on board?

Answer
Disney Cruise Line has never allowed smoking in Guest staterooms. In addition, smoking is prohibited in all interior spaces throughout our ships. In an effort to provide a cruise experience that satisfies both our non-smoking and smoking Guests, smoking is permitted in designated areas of the ship.

On the Disney Magic and Disney Wonder, smoking is permitted on:

private verandahs, 
outdoors on Deck 4 starboard side from 6 p.m. to 6 a.m. only, 
and the starboard side open-air decks 9 and 10 (excluding the Mickey Pool area).

On the Disney Dream, smoking is permitted on:

private verandahs,
outdoors on Deck 4 starboard side from 6 p.m. to 6 a.m. only,
the starboard side of Currents, located on Deck 13 forward, and
the outdoor port-side area of Meridian Lounge located on Deck 12 aft.


----------



## Pineknotmom

Room 7504 is a great room.  We stayed in this room on our June 2011 cruise on the Dream.  Has a lot of space.  It does sleep 4, has a pull down, the couch turns and then the regular bed.  The slanted walls did not pose a problem at all, my husband is also over six feet tall.  They gave the room character.  Would recommend this room anytime!


----------



## lpizzuro123

Wow - great photos and great information.  I need to check this out at home over the weekend - although I would love to read it all today at work .

Linda


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Timon said:


> Steve, I took this pic in January...it shows your room and the others, from above...



I thought I already knew all I needed to know and seen all I needed to see about the extended balcony rooms (staying in one on Fantasy in June) but from the looks of these pics and how the chairs all seem to show partially on each verandah- just want to clarify.. these rooms DO have the same amount of space that is covered above the verandah as the verandahs above them/normal verandahs do, right? then they just have extra uncovered amount of verandah as well? I hope this picture's view is just misleading.. for it makes it appear as if there isn't even a chair's lenght of verandah that is covered and that's why half the chairs are showing on each verandah?


----------



## dsnydaddy

The extended verandahs have ALL of the verandah space of the ones above them PLUS the amount that you see in Cass' photo.  They are really quite large.  As I think I mentioned before, I was able to fit 14 people comfortably on mine while watching the fireworks.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

dsnydaddy said:


> The extended verandahs have ALL of the verandah space of the ones above them PLUS the amount that you see in Cass' photo.  They are really quite large.  As I think I mentioned before, I was able to fit 14 people comfortably on mine while watching the fireworks.



Thanks for your reply!
That's what I was thinking but then those pics and the placement of the chairs almost identical in each verandah had me wondering. LOL Thanks! (although if the verandah wasn't the same amount covered- I guess that would mean the room would have to be bigger so duh, I should have been able to figure that out on my own haha)


----------



## kritter

triciari said:


> Yeah!  We booked these two also!  When are you sailing?  We're on the Dream on October 21st.  (I hope you're going first so you can give me all kinds of tips and such - it's our first cruise ever!)
> 
> And, lots of pictures of course!
> 
> *A side note - I somewhere read that smoking is allowed on Deck 9 - does that mean our rooms could smell like smoke???



We are not sailing until Thanksgiving. How about you??


----------



## MelMomOf3

We just booked our first ever cruise for March 2013. I know nothing about rooms, categories, and what not, but I would love to see and photos of room 7098 and the veranda. I looked at the list earlier in this thread, but didn't see it. Thanks.


----------



## debd72

Thank you! This will be our 3rd Disney Cruise but first with a porthole (Cat 8D). 

We have always been in Cat 10 but splurged this year....


----------



## mickeywho?

Ok - I've searched and searched. 
Can anyone give me an opinion for cat 9B connecting rooms 2000/2002. I don't see it marked on the pics and I'm trying to figure out size of porthole and if the shape of the first room, 2000, is any different as it seems to be the first one on that floor.
Thanks!


----------



## mickeywho?

double post - ugh!


----------



## TiggerAllie

Hi-- Just got our GTY room for the Dream. (First time with GTY!) We have 5526. Is that one of the extended verandahs, or are the first couple of verandahs the normal size? I tried looking through the pictures via the Index, but I couldn't tell. If you could direct me to a picture of 5526 (or 5026) that would be great! Thanks!


----------



## TiggerAllie

Bump, because I am hoping for info on if 5526 has an extended balcony or not! TIA!


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

Allison --

Post 119 by Cathleen might be helpful: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42986827 

Based on what she said in the post 5026 (and I'd assume 5526 is the mirror opposite) does have an extended verandah (yay for you!).  The only issue is that from the 5026 and 5526 balconies you can can see directly into 5024 and 5524 (those got downgraded).

Happy sailing -- and look forward to seeing you on the Alaska cruise!

Beth


----------



## TiggerAllie

Beth-- Thanks for the detective work! It'll be cool to see how big the extended verandahs really are. I'll keep an eye out to see if 5524 can see in to our room/verandah (usually it goes both ways)!


----------



## tamihong

Ok, yes I am a bit tired after staying up last night to do on-line check in.  However, on the first post of this thread I am able to see the Starboard side of the Dream with the cabin numbers.  But I am interested in the Portside of the Dream.  Does anyone know where I can find those pictures?


----------



## leeshiebean

Room 6568:





The view:


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

GREAT pics, Alicia.  Thanks!


----------



## Disneyfun1

love that pic as well! we will only be 11 doors down from that room in 6546 next month!


----------



## Disneyfun1

Does anyone have a pic of the deluxe family stateroom cat 4 with the extra inside room in it or can point me to it on here??


----------



## gometros

leeshiebean said:


> Room 6568:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view:



That reminds me, I really need to add a wide-angle lens to my kit 

What lens is that shot with?


----------



## leeshiebean

Thanks!



gometros said:


> That reminds me, I really need to add a wide-angle lens to my kit
> 
> What lens is that shot with?



I own the Sigma 10-20mm wide angle lens, but I broke that before my honeymoon.  So while that was in the shop, I rented the Tokina 10-17mm Fisheye.  I LOVED it!  I really want a fisheye now, even in addition to my wide angle.  On my flickr you can see a ton of pictures around WDW and the Dream that I used the Fisheye for.

Which brings up the fact that renting specialty lenses for vacations is the best idea.  Give it a try!


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

Disneyfun1 said:


> Does anyone have a pic of the deluxe family stateroom cat 4 with the extra inside room in it or can point me to it on here??


Huh?  Never heard of a cat 4 like that.  Has anyone else?  The closest thing I've heard to this is one of the 8A rooms that is like a mini suite because of the partial wall between the bedroom and the sitting area, but it only accommodates no more than 3 people.

Beth


----------



## Disneyfun1

the cat 4 has the extra room past the couch were the murphy bed would be before the verandah, just like the 8d, 8c, 8b rooms.


----------



## Mariellen102

Any one have any expierence staying in one of the oversized verandah rooms on the dream that look like are on the back of the ship? Pros/cons? Would greatly appreciate it!! Thank you!


----------



## triciari

HallsofVA said:


> So far we have seen two separate 8A layouts.  The 8A rooms that are divided into two sleeping areas (5020, 5022, and assume 5520 and 5522) appear to only sleep 3.  There is a bed in the sleeping area, and the single flip couch bed in the other room.  I confirmed this by searching for rooms on the DCL website, and these rooms consistely show when you search for 3 people, but don't show when you search for 4 people.
> 
> The other 8A layout we've seen is the one with the single double-wide room with the support pole in the middle on Deck 6.  When I search for rooms on the DCL website, rooms 6514, 6016 and 5018 appear as available to book for 4 people.  I'd assume that 5518 would be the same, but unsure.
> 
> We've been told that no 8A rooms sleep 5.



Just needed to bookmark this info.  Right now we are booked in 9174 & 9176, but I really like the look of these, too!


----------



## hbg4

Mariellen102 said:


> Any one have any expierence staying in one of the oversized verandah rooms on the dream that look like are on the back of the ship? Pros/cons? Would greatly appreciate it!! Thank you!



Here's a link to a recent thread on the aft cabins. 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44824977#post44824977

Some people love them for the size and the large balcony. Others hate them because of the vibrations from the thrusters. It's all a personal choice. I love them personally. Nearly all of my Disney cruises past and upcoming have been aft. I like the space, the large wrap around balconies of the corner aft cabins on all the ships. They also tend to have less foot traffic, and be convenient to less busy elevators.


----------



## triciari

hbg4 said:


> Here's a link to a recent thread on the aft cabins.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44824977#post44824977
> 
> Some people love them for the size and the large balcony. Others hate them because of the vibrations from the thrusters. It's all a personal choice. I love them personally. Nearly all of my Disney cruises past and upcoming have been aft. I like the space, the large wrap around balconies of the corner aft cabins on all the ships. They also tend to have less foot traffic, and be convenient to less busy elevators.



Yes, that thread is what prompted me to look again!  I think I'll go with my initial choice - the pros will hopefully outweigh the vibrations!


----------



## hbg4

Also I think that the majority of people who complained about the worst vibrations were on the lower decks.


----------



## gometros

leeshiebean said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I own the Sigma 10-20mm wide angle lens, but I broke that before my honeymoon.  So while that was in the shop, I rented the Tokina 10-17mm Fisheye.  I LOVED it!  I really want a fisheye now, even in addition to my wide angle.  On my flickr you can see a ton of pictures around WDW and the Dream that I used the Fisheye for.
> 
> Which brings up the fact that renting specialty lenses for vacations is the best idea.  Give it a try!



Funny you should mention that.  I do rent lenses on occasion and that's an excellent idea for our Fantasy cruise in September. This way I can photograph the ship to my heart's content. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## linco711

We have booked room 7576...It looks like there is a metal post to the left.
would this be an obstruction?. Does anybody know?


----------



## mom2nik

We have a wonderful cuise scheduled in November on the beautiful Dream.  This will be our first time on the Dream.  We will have room 6070.  I dont see much on the rooms on that level.  Anybody have any experience with that floor?

In 2010 we were on the Wonder in room 7070 and it was great, but I know the Dream is a bigger ship so I dont know if that room will be just as nice.

Any input will be welcome.


----------



## larinda29

We sail soon and we are booked in this room. I have done tons of research and I need to be double sure that this is not an obstruced verandah. My husband would freak and so would I after spending this much...thanks in advance


----------



## Bear3412

larinda29 said:


> We sail soon and we are booked in this room. I have done tons of research and I need to be double sure that this is not an obstruced verandah. My husband would freak and so would I after spending this much...thanks in advance



This is not an obstructed veranda, however there is one deck between your room and the lifeboats.  So if you walk to rail and look down you will see the top of the lifeboat 16 feet down, but so do 3/4 of the cabins on board.  You can see the mirror image of your cabin by looking on the first page in this thread, and look for 7632.  HTH


----------



## Bear3412

mom2nik said:


> We will have room 6070.  I dont see much on the rooms on that level.  Anybody have any experience with that floor?



Do I see a pattern in your cabin #'s?
Well both cabins do/did/will have you sailing forward while sleeping.  This is directly over the life boat, some don't like it.  Some even mentioned, if conditions were just right, a orange/yellow hue color would cast into room if drapes were open, from sun reflecting off top of lifeboat.  However, in an emergency you could just jump down of the life boat.  See mirror image cabin on first page 6568.  HTH


----------



## larinda29

thank you sooooo much!!!!!!


----------



## mom2nik

Bear3412 said:


> Do I see a pattern in your cabin #'s?
> Well both cabins do/did/will have you sailing forward while sleeping.  This is directly over the life boat, some don't like it.  Some even mentioned, if conditions were just right, a orange/yellow hue color would cast into room if drapes were open, from sun reflecting off top of lifeboat.  However, in an emergency you could just jump down of the life boat.  See mirror image cabin on first page 6568.  HTH



thanks   I will definately keep in mind the jumping to the life boats if need be   Maybe my TA is trying to be helpful


----------



## act1980

HI everyone,

I am looking for pics of 7194 an 6192  verandahs if possible please


----------



## tcrowley

I am staying in room 6180 and i dont see it any where on your maps can you help me


----------



## Bear3412

tcrowley said:


> I am staying in room 6180 and i dont see it any where on your maps can you help me



The photos are only on the starboard side.  So look at the mirror image cabin to yours on the other side of the ship, # 6680.  You can see 6680 in photo 1,3 and 6 on the first page of this thread.  Looks good to me.  Enjoy.


----------



## Bear3412

act1980 said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> I am looking for pics of 7194 an 6192  verandahs if possible please



I couldn't locate those specific cabin balcony photos, however they would be similiar to the ones posted above.  You are dead center on the aft so you will have the slightly pointed tail end/aft of the veranda.  You will also have the flag in ports.  Some like the flag, some not so much.  Perhaps you could ask for a ladder and you all could go up and down between the verandas, perhaps duct tape a few upper bunk ladders together.  I like your cabin choices.
HTH


----------



## minnie2

We are brand new to cruising and I was wondering if any one could help me.  We are booked on the Fantasy concierge level room #11016.  Can anyone help me find where this is located and what the room actually looks like?  Or any info on concierge.
Thanks!


----------



## gatorrob86

HipToBeKyle said:


> I have lots of pics of the stateroom and verandah for 5658 if anyone is curious.
> 
> -Kyle



Hi Kyle,

We just booked our first Disney cruise.  We have been assigned stateroom 5658.  I would really appreciate seeing your pics.

Bob


----------



## yolie912

What do you guys think of 
6100 or 9558?

Thanks!


----------



## glassslipper2004

6100 was great.  The lifeboats are there below you but it isn't a problem (except when you look straight down).  It's a lovely cabin.


----------



## Silverfox97

Bump

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mauigal

We have cabin 9022 on the Dream ....was wondering if anyone knows what way the bed will be facing.....will we face the front of ship sitting up in bed or will our backs be facing forward?
Thanks


----------



## Cool Breeze

mauigal said:


> We have cabin 9022 on the Dream ....was wondering if anyone knows what way the bed will be facing.....will we face the front of ship sitting up in bed or will our backs be facing forward?
> Thanks



In 9022, the head of the bed is on the forward side. The foot of the bed is aft. So if you are sitting up in your bed, you will be facing aft. If you go to cruisedeckplans.com, you can see what side of the room your connecting door is on which tells you that your bed is on the opposite side of the room.


----------



## yolie912

glassslipper2004 said:


> 6100 was great.  The lifeboats are there below you but it isn't a problem (except when you look straight down).  It's a lovely cabin.



Thanks!


----------



## mauigal

Cool Breeze said:


> In 9022, the head of the bed is on the forward side. The foot of the bed is aft. So if you are sitting up in your bed, you will be facing aft. If you go to cruisedeckplans.com, you can see what side of the room your connecting door is on which tells you that your bed is on the opposite side of the room.



Thank you! Does it matter which way the bed faces? lol


----------



## jenseib

mauigal said:


> Thank you! Does it matter which way the bed faces? lol



I don't think so. just think of it as laying on a raft in the pool.


----------



## mauigal

jenseib said:


> I don't think so. just think of it as laying on a raft in the pool.



Funny girl!!


----------



## gonecrusin

Has anyone ever stayed in Cabin 5186 or 5686 we just got cabin assignment and it is 5186 but I wanted to make sure how it was being it's in the corner with 2 port holes.  Sailin on the Fantasy Oct 6-13.


----------



## Disneyfun1

Here are some photos of our cabin # 9154 on the Disney Dream from our June 24, 2012 5 night sailing. This is a Cat 8B Deluxe Family Oceanview Stateroom, in the aft of the ship just off the elevators, on the Port side. We loved this room and the location. It did not have the pull out bed from the ceiling, but did have the couch bed and murphy bed from the wall. I was able to get pics from inside the Walt Disney Suite as well if anyone wants them posted if they have not been already.


----------



## sarahk2013

In room 9154, did you have any problems with the ship vibrations?  Traveling with 4 1st time cruisers and don't want them to feel sick.  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Disneyfun1

i dont recall any problems with vibrations at all. but that could just be us.


----------



## su_A_ve

FYI.  Back from our 5 nighter on the dream.  We were upgraded from an OGT to room 8184, a 5E at the back of the ship.  HUGE room with an even bigger verandah.

Movement? We didn't notice it being any worse at other parts of the ship.  But, the vibration every morning when getting to port did wake us up.  Reason is they back the ship up to the port, so the reverse thrusters push the water onto the hull.

When we got to Nassau, there were two other carnival and be RC.  All the others where docked head in.  The dream had to dock, backing in.

Not nice, on disembarkation day, when it strated at 5:30am...  But we did sleep late on sea day...


----------



## DiSnEyFrEaK22

su_A_ve said:


> FYI.  Back from our 5 nighter on the dream.  We were upgraded from an OGT to room 8184, a 5E at the back of the ship.  HUGE room with an even bigger verandah.
> 
> Movement? We didn't notice it being any worse at other parts of the ship.  But, the vibration every morning when getting to port did wake us up.  Reason is they back the ship up to the port, so the reverse thrusters push the water onto the hull.
> 
> When we got to Nassau, there were two other carnival and be RC.  All the others where docked head in.  The dream had to dock, backing in.
> 
> Not nice, on disembarkation day, when it strated at 5:30am...  But we did sleep late on sea day...



Thank you for posting your review! We sail on 9/2 in this room. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## jennyjinx3

Room 7600 pics anyone?


----------



## disneyfamily12

Maybe someone has already asked this..but there are so many threads to this post...  

The pictures of the outside of the dream with the room #'s --*can you tell me if this is the exact setup on the fantasy?*  I can't find anything for my rooms- 6588 & 6598 under the staeroom reports and wanted to know if my view outside would include the lifeboats below?


----------



## Bear3412

disneyfamily12 said:


> can you tell me if this is the exact setup on the fantasy?[/COLOR][/U][/B]  I can't find anything for my rooms- 6588 & 6598 under the staeroom reports and wanted to know if my view outside would include the lifeboats below?



Yes and Yes. 
I will add 6598 is in between the lifeboats and will have a view down to the water, albeit restricted.  This cabin will also have 14" of that outer skin  somewhat restricting the view outward if not on veranda.  This skin is not in those photos. (Well it seems to slowly get added as the photos progress.  It is in the the next to last one, the aerial.)  You can see this skin at the top between the glass sections. Those panels eventually were installed all thee way down.  Some people like the outer skin.  Some feel it adds privacy and protection.  Other dislike the outer vertical risers.

Video, look @ 2:10;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN7ZD3YGadg

I have a link to those skin veranda photos somewhere.  I'll look.

http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u173/rsx78400/Disney Dream/inside2.jpg

http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u173/rsx78400/Disney Dream/outside1.jpg

Photo credit "jfs9900"
Thread photos copied from;  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2655554

HTH


----------



## hbg4

DiSnEyFrEaK22 said:


> Thank you for posting your review! We sail on 9/2 in this room. Do you have any pictures?



I've sailed twice in cabin 8184. It is *awesome*. Just one bathroom, but the space more than makes up for it as 2 people can utilize it simultaneously.
JessicaMouse posted photos of its twin cabin 8682  earlier in this thread. I've also stayed in this cabin, it is the exact *mirror* image of 8184.
See below.
They were both initially cat 6A, but Oct 2011 DCL recategorized them to the new 5E.





Jessica_Mouse said:


> Hi everyone -- I was fortunate enough to stay in stateroom 8682 on the May 1st sailing of the Dream
> It is a HA cabin on the Aft of the ship -- category 6A -- here are some pics! I would HIGHLY recommend this cabin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ignore my DBF in the mirror )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (bathroom door)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now...the amazing verandah!!!
> 
> Walk out the door and look to the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out the door looking to the left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if anyone has any questions


----------



## zealandsmom

hbg4 said:
			
		

> I've sailed twice in cabin 8184. It is awesome. Just one bathroom, but the space more than makes up for it as 2 people can utilize it simultaneously.
> JessicaMouse posted photos of its twin cabin 8682  earlier in this thread. I've also stayed in this cabin, it is the exact mirror image of 8184.
> See below.
> They were both initially cat 6A, but Oct 2011 DCL recategorized them to the new 5E.



Can anyone request this room? Or HA people only?


----------



## Silverfox97

zealandsmom said:
			
		

> Can anyone request this room? Or HA people only?



Anyone can request it, but if someone NEEDS it, you can be bumped.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## tinkerbell 766

Has anybody any reviews/ photos of stateroom 10618 on the Fantasy.  This is our room for our June 1 Eastern Carribbean 7 night cruise.  It's our first DCL experience and we are so excited!!!!


----------



## NWOhioAngela

Silverfox97 said:


> Anyone can request it, but if someone NEEDS it, you can be bumped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I hear the rules are changing on this one again and now you cannot request it. There are apparently some features of the stateroom that do not meet accessibility standards so they aren't selling it as a straight HA.  

Very excited I have an excellent TA who worked with DCL to get us this stateroom before they went back to not allowing requests. A good TA (with an excellent relationship with DCL) makes all the difference in the World!


----------



## Bear3412

tinkerbell 766 said:


> Has anybody any reviews/ photos of stateroom 10618 on the Fantasy.  This is our room for our June 1 Eastern Carribbean 7 night cruise.  It's our first DCL experience and we are so excited!!!!



This cabin also has the veranda outer skin riser panels on the aft side like in post #1496.  Have you seen photos from the balcony looking out showing the overhang of deck 11?  Also some mention foot and chair sound from the deck above. Some say the noise is disturbing, others don't notice any. 
HTH


----------



## hbg4

zealandsmom said:


> Can anyone request this room? Or HA people only?





Silverfox97 said:


> Anyone can request it, but if someone NEEDS it, you can be bumped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



These cabins are not completely accessible and do Not meet the full requirements for HA which why they are not listed as such, so *NO* you cannot be bumped from these rooms if you request and get either of them. I talk from personal experience and having spoken with quite a few of the DCL supervisors, prior to these cabins being upgraded from a 6A to a 5E category. If they were going to change their status to HA I'm sure this would have been done 11 months ago. But anything can change.


----------



## disneyfamily12

Bear3412 said:


> Yes and Yes.
> I will add 6598 is in between the lifeboats and will have a view down to the water, albeit restricted.  This cabin will also have 14" of that outer skin  somewhat restricting the view outward if not on veranda.  This skin is not in those photos. (Well it seems to slowly get added as the photos progress.  It is in the the next to last one, the aerial.)  You can see this skin at the top between the glass sections. Those panels eventually were installed all thee way down.  Some people like the outer skin.  Some feel it adds privacy and protection.  Other dislike the outer vertical risers.
> 
> Video, look @ 2:10;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN7ZD3YGadg
> 
> I have a link to those skin veranda photos somewhere.  I'll look.
> 
> http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u173/rsx78400/Disney Dream/inside2.jpg
> 
> http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u173/rsx78400/Disney Dream/outside1.jpg
> 
> Photo credit "jfs9900"
> Thread photos copied from;  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2655554
> 
> HTH



Very helpful!! Something I didn't even see or know about! Thank you!!!


----------



## Mariellen102

I just checked the first page of this thread looking for info on CAT 4E rooms
(sleeps 5, Deck 5, Oversized Verandahs) Can anyone link me to post regarding these rooms? I am having a hard time picking Cat 4E,4B, or 4C. Would love post commenting on pros cons of these CATS. I need a room that sleeps 5! Thanks for all your help in advance!


----------



## Mariellen102

Also, my travel agent said cat 4E Does have rooms that sleeps 5? Would anyone know which rooms they are or have  the rooms numbers? I am trying to play around on the disney cruise line website, but they all must be booked i can not view where there is a cat 4E room that sleeps five! I am trying to be prepared when i book my 2014 cruise!! Any help would be great thanks!!!


----------



## Angrypenguin

Just a quick note, room 8184 (aft corner, huge balcony) is now a 5E stateroom, not a 6A.  We just came off the dream and when I went to look at rebooking, it was designated as a 5E.

Great thread!


----------



## NWOhioAngela

Angrypenguin said:


> Just a quick note, room 8184 (aft corner, huge balcony) is now a 5E stateroom, not a 6A.  We just came off the dream and when I went to look at rebooking, it was designated as a 5E.
> 
> Great thread!



And I have this stateroom on the Fantasy in 5 days!


----------



## Mariellen102

Looking to book Jan 2014 on the dream Cat 4B (Deck 8) Do the AC rooms have an oversized verandah?! Any obstructed area on those rooms ? or any rooms on deck 8 with an outside verandah have obstructed views?! just want to make sure i do not have anything blocking our view on our balcony!


----------



## lbgraves

Angrypenguin said:


> Just a quick note, room 8184 (aft corner, huge balcony) is now a 5E stateroom, not a 6A.  We just came off the dream and when I went to look at rebooking, it was designated as a 5E.
> 
> Great thread!



This thread was started prior to the Dream's first cruise, then updated after the first few cruises.  I would not expect the OP to go back and edit every post on this thread, even if she was able to do that.  There is a thread with all of the changes that were done with stateroom categories listed.

ETA:  Did a quick search for "reclass" and this thread lists all of the staterooms that have been changed.  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2906497&highlight=reclassified


----------



## lbgraves

Mariellen102 said:


> I just checked the first page of this thread looking for info on CAT 4E rooms
> (sleeps 5, Deck 5, Oversized Verandahs) Can anyone link me to post regarding these rooms? I am having a hard time picking Cat 4E,4B, or 4C. Would love post commenting on pros cons of these CATS. I need a room that sleeps 5! Thanks for all your help in advance!



A quick search for "reclass" pulled up this thread about the new 4E rooms.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2643852&highlight=reclassified


----------



## Angrypenguin

My bad!


----------



## Silverfox97

Angrypenguin said:
			
		

> Just a quick note, room 8184 (aft corner, huge balcony) is now a 5E stateroom, not a 6A.  We just came off the dream and when I went to look at rebooking, it was designated as a 5E.
> 
> Great thread!



Those rooms were reclassified a loonnnggg time ago.....

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

Mariellen102 said:
			
		

> I just checked the first page of this thread looking for info on CAT 4E rooms
> (sleeps 5, Deck 5, Oversized Verandahs) Can anyone link me to post regarding these rooms? I am having a hard time picking Cat 4E,4B, or 4C. Would love post commenting on pros cons of these CATS. I need a room that sleeps 5! Thanks for all your help in advance!



Those rooms have been reclassified since this thread was started. Look at 5E on this thread & you'll find what you are looking for.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Bear3412

CAUTION on deck seven using these photos to avoid that outer skin that somewhat affect the balcony view.  Some errors have come up.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46456592&posted=1#post46456592


----------



## goofygurlie

Does anyone know of a site that will show the room location from the outside of the ship?  We will be staying in 9086 on the Dream in January and I am trying to get an idea of the view from the veranda. Thanks so much!

~Laura Lynn

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Bear3412

goofygurlie said:


> Does anyone know of a site that will show the room location from the outside of the ship?  We will be staying in 9086 on the Dream in January and I am trying to get an idea of the view from the veranda. Thanks so much!
> 
> ~Laura Lynn
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



You are posting on said thread.  Check out page one. Scroll to top of this page and click on page 1(First).  Look at photos and find 9586 which is the mirror cabin, yet on the opposite side of ship.

My opinion is 9586 looks good on the outside, therefore 9086 should be similiar.  No obstructions. You are one cabin forward of outer skin cabin 9088.  If this is incorrect please report back and let us know.  I'm confident you are good to go externally.

HTH  

Enjoy


----------



## giselatoro

Mariellen102 said:
			
		

> Also, my travel agent said cat 4E Does have rooms that sleeps 5? Would anyone know which rooms they are or have  the rooms numbers? I am trying to play around on the disney cruise line website, but they all must be booked i can not view where there is a cat 4E room that sleeps five! I am trying to be prepared when i book my 2014 cruise!! Any help would be great thanks!!!



Mariellen we have room 5540 on the dream that's category 4E. It's 299sqt ft. Will let you know how was is. We sail 4 nov.


----------



## goofygurlie

Bear3412 said:
			
		

> You are posting on said thread.  Check out page one. Scroll to top of this page and click on page 1(First).  Look at photos and find 9586 which is the mirror cabin, yet on the opposite side of ship.
> 
> My opinion is 9586 looks good on the outside, therefore 9086 should be similiar.  No obstructions. You are one cabin forward of outer skin cabin 9088.  If this is incorrect please report back and let us know.  I'm confident you are good to go externally.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Enjoy



This is exactly what I needed. Thank you kindly!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Mariellen102

giselatoro said:


> Mariellen we have room 5540 on the dream that's category 4E. It's 299sqt ft. Will let you know how was is. We sail 4 nov.



do you have 5 people in your room or 4?


----------



## jahber

Mariellen102 said:
			
		

> Also, my travel agent said cat 4E Does have rooms that sleeps 5? Would anyone know which rooms they are or have  the rooms numbers? I am trying to play around on the disney cruise line website, but they all must be booked i can not view where there is a cat 4E room that sleeps five! I am trying to be prepared when i book my 2014 cruise!! Any help would be great thanks!!!



I emailed DCL about this. I think I may have responded to a question you had on another thread . 

According to the rep who emailed me back, ONLY 4A-Ds are family staterooms. She did NOT include 4Es in the list of family staterooms. I had specifically emailed about 4Es, because on our last cruise our 4E was not a family stateroom and if you look on the deck plan they are all the same size. So I don't see how any of them could sleep 5. And they certainly aren't 299sf, as listed on the Web site. The rep didn't mention that part, even though I asked why they would incorrectly advertise them as family staterooms on the site. Oh well.  I feel bad for any cruisers who think they booked a family stateroom and end up with a regular one!  

If anyone does end up with a 4E that actually is a family stateroom, I'd love to hear of it!  I'd book one next time!  I even asked if there were any such rooms and the rep ignored that part of my email, too. I took this to mean no, there aren't any .


----------



## MKwatercraftPilot

jahber said:


> She did NOT include 4Es in the list of family staterooms. I had specifically emailed about 4Es, because on our last cruise our 4E was not a family stateroom and if you look on the deck plan they are all the same size. So I don't see how any of them could sleep 5. *And they certainly aren't 299sf, as listed on the Web site.* The rep didn't mention that part, even though I asked why they would incorrectly advertise them as family staterooms on the site. Oh well.  I feel bad for any cruisers who think they booked a family stateroom and end up with a regular one!



I was curious about this, but then I remembered that the square footage listed usually includes the verandah on rooms with one, so I - just now - opened up the DCL website and looked into booking a stateroom.

The 4E's are listed on the DCL Website as being 299 sq. ft. _including verandah._

They are also not listed as "family staterooms."

I feel bad if anyone thinks they booked a family stateroom and ends up with a regular one, too, but I definitely don't think they are incorrectly advertised.


----------



## jahber

MKwatercraftPilot said:
			
		

> I was curious about this, but then I remembered that the square footage listed usually includes the verandah on rooms with one, so I - just now - opened up the DCL website and looked into booking a stateroom.
> 
> The 4E's are listed on the DCL Website as being 299 sq. ft. including verandah.
> 
> They are also not listed as "family staterooms."
> 
> I feel bad if anyone thinks they booked a family stateroom and ends up with a regular one, too, but I definitely don't think they are incorrectly advertised.



That's weird. Where exactly are you looking?  When I look the 4E up to book it, it's still showing as a family stateroom on the DCL site. Its description is also identical to that of the other 4s. Including the square footage, which should be 246 including verandah, and it says they have a wall pull-down bed (which would be impossible).  However, it does say it only sleeps 3-4.  At least that's accurate!
Are you seeing something different when you go to book?


----------



## MKwatercraftPilot

jahber said:


> That's weird. Where exactly are you looking?  When I look the 4E up to book it, it's still showing as a family stateroom on the DCL site. Its description is also identical to that of the other 4s. Including the square footage, which should be 246 including verandah, and it says they have a wall pull-down bed (which would be impossible).  However, it does say it only sleeps 3-4.  At least that's accurate!
> Are you seeing something different when you go to book?



I went to disneycruise.disney.go.com, then used the small box on the left side of the screen to select a month, destination and departure port (I just used the one I'm going on in December, to the Bahamas from Canaveral), 2 adults... and clicked "find cruises"

We're both correct, it looks like.... it does still say "Family" stateroom, so I am wrong about that and I apologize.

But the square footage is right... as long as you assume that the size of the "extended verandah" is exactly the same size as the jump from "regular" stateroom to "family" stateroom...

For example, if the Regular Verandah Stateroom is, say, 200 sq. ft. (just to pick a round number) and the verandah is 46 sq ft, it's 246sq. ft. total.
200 indoor + 46 Outdoor = 246 total.

If a Family Verandah Stateroom is 253 sq. ft. and the verandah is 46 sq. ft., it's 299 sq. ft. total.
253 indoor + 46 Outdoor = 299 total.

Presumably, in the 4E's, the stateroom is your typical 200 sq. ft. but the verandah is 99 sq. ft. Therefore, the total, including verandah, is 299 sq. ft. even though the room itself is still 200.
200 indoor + 99 Outdoor = 299 total.


They do definitely need to remove the "Family" from the designation, but I suppose they've covered themselves with the wall pull-down bed by saying it's not in all staterooms....


----------



## CaptainJacq

Bookmarking to check out later.


----------



## SueTGGR

jahber said:


> That's weird. Where exactly are you looking?  When I look the 4E up to book it, it's still showing as a family stateroom on the DCL site. Its description is also identical to that of the other 4s. Including the square footage, which should be 246 including verandah, and it says they have a wall pull-down bed (which would be impossible).  However, it does say it only sleeps 3-4.  At least that's accurate!
> Are you seeing something different when you go to book?



I am headed out on Dec 16th and have a 4E as stated on our DU reservation. On our DCL paperwork it is listed as a "Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Veranda". Online the 4E category is stated as "Deluxe Family Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah Category 04E". Now I have to look at my notes to see what we had requested from DU as I remember seeing the room with the extended veranda available and requesting 5542. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Bear3412

SueTGGR said:


> I am headed out on Dec 16th and have a 4E as stated on our DU reservation. On our DCL paperwork it is listed as a "Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Veranda". Online the 4E category is stated as "Deluxe Family Oceanview Stateroom with Veranda Category 04E". Now I have to look at my notes to see what we had requested from DU as I remember seeing the room with the extended veranda available and requesting 5542. Am I missing something here?



Well if you are addressing the stateroom description as the anomaly, we know why.
At some point, perhaps two years ago now, DCL recategorized many cabins.  DCL and some Ta's felt it wasn't necessary to update ALL the info.  You will get a cabin on deck 5, it will be an oceanview veranda cabin, 203 square feet inside, with a veranda that is generally 4 times the size of a regular balcony.(38 sq ft, regular)

The description word "family" describes the larger cabins in each category.  A Cat 4e is not a family veranda.  A family veranda has 256 square feet of space inside and 38 on the balcony.  It is just an annoying oversight on several websites not to update, and the fact DCL changed the game a year into it.  However I believe all cat 4 cabins are family cabins except the newly designated 4e's.  DCL decided to place these cabins in the cat 4 price range due to their desirability, due to the large balcony, yet failed to update the details.

  I feel that is where the confusion lies, literally.  And I feel for everyone reading the inaccurate descriptions online on many sites.  Although the balcony size may make up for the few less feet inside.  But again, check beds and capacity, because they are less than a true family cabin.

http://www.cruisedeckplans.com/DP/Main/decks.php?ship=Disney+Fantasy

You do not have a family veranda if you have a 4e.  You also should call DCL to verify exactly what bedding is in said cabin. 
You could look here too.  http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/cruise-new/roomlist.cfm

HTH

ETA; There was a recent thread about this category, concerning the descrepencies, yet I failed to locate it.  Perhaps others will help.


----------



## GetGlowing

Why don't you go to the website and pick a low-season dummy date and try to book 5 people into a stateroom and see if that category is offered. Then you'll know for sure if any have bedding for 5.


----------



## jahber

Bear3412 is right. It's DCL's fault for not bothering to correct their site. Unfortunately, their oversight has resulted in a misleading (I think deceptive) situation.  If you intended to book a family stateroom, you should have your TA take it up with DCL. It's not the number of people you were booking for that's the question. It's the class of room. If you asked for a family and the room is listed as a family on the site, but you were actually given a regular room, that's where the problem lies.  And a 4E is definitely not a family stateroom. 

For some reason this really bothers me. I guess because it would be such an easy fix for DCL to correct.  I've contacted them and gotten a canned response, so I guess they don't care. Maybe I shouldn't either, but I would hate for other DCL customers to be surprised like we were!


----------



## bats

Bumpity bump as it's such a great thread.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Finally found this thread..again.


----------



## Iceman09201

These room numbers are exactly the same location as the fantasy correct?


----------



## lbgraves

Iceman09201 said:


> These room numbers are exactly the same location as the fantasy correct?



Yes they are.


----------



## annabug

Hi Everyone!  I just booked a 7 night eastern carib in the Fantasy for May 17

Have sailed once on the dream, cat 4a, 9614, fam ocean with verandah, 
loved it, but too expensive this time

Need to save on cost, soooo, I booked cat 8C, fam ocean view
8670, with large porthole, with seat, sleeps 5, just in case one kid doesnt want the bunk

Im just concerned that its at the way back of the ship. In front of elevator. which I dont think I mind, I dont like walking!! LOL  Motion sickness and major noise from motors is my concern.

Thoughts??

Any other rooms or locations that I should consider moving too??

Thanks in advance!!
Annabug


----------



## jenseib

annabug said:


> Hi Everyone!  I just booked a 7 night eastern carib in the Fantasy for May 17
> 
> Have sailed once on the dream, cat 4a, 9614, fam ocean with verandah,
> loved it, but too expensive this time
> 
> Need to save on cost, soooo, I booked cat 8C, fam ocean view
> 8670, with large porthole, with seat, sleeps 5, just in case one kid doesnt want the bunk
> 
> Im just concerned that its at the way back of the ship. In front of elevator. which I dont think I mind, I dont like walking!! LOL  Motion sickness and major noise from motors is my concern.
> 
> Thoughts??
> 
> Any other rooms or locations that I should consider moving too??
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> Annabug



I have stayed twice on the dream on deck 7 near the elevators and never had any issues.


----------



## hbg4

We usually stay aft on the DCL ships.
Stayed in 8166 8C on the Dream too. It was great. Loved the stateroom and the motion wasn't a problem, didn't hear any noise either.


----------



## Lady Duchess

Is anyone familiar with the 7A balcony gurantee rooms on the Dream?


----------



## Bear3412

Lady Duchess said:


> Is anyone familiar with the 7A balcony gurantee rooms on the Dream?



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3065094&highlight=7a

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3064132&highlight=7a

Keep in mind you could be upgraded and end up in a different category.

HTH


----------



## NC State

Love this thread!


----------



## Jillpie

I went thru the entire first pages of this thread, and not seeing any references to Rm 6170, cat 8D?  I didn't see it listed here as part of the ocean view rooms and wondering why?  Any pics of this room from the outside?


----------



## dizzyr

SueTGGR said:


> I am headed out on Dec 16th and have a 4E as stated on our DU reservation. On our DCL paperwork it is listed as a "Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Veranda". Online the 4E category is stated as "Deluxe Family Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah Category 04E". Now I have to look at my notes to see what we had requested from DU as I remember seeing the room with the extended veranda available and requesting 5542. Am I missing something here?



I am in cabin 5546 on the Dream in November - I was assuming it's a larger one but now after reading this thread I'm not sure. Did you have 5542 on your trip and what was it like?


----------



## dsnydaddy

dizzyr said:


> I am in cabin 5546 on the Dream in November - I was assuming it's a larger one but now after reading this thread I'm not sure. Did you have 5542 on your trip and what was it like?



Those are both extended verandah cabins.  I was in 5546 last Oct.  It was a great cabin.  Some of The extended cabins have a slight curvature to the exterior railing as a design feature.  5546 is one of those.  As a result the verandah is ever so slightly smaller than others in this class.  But this is really a small difference and hardly worth noting.  The trade off is that 5546 is a non-connecting room which is what I wanted.  I had 8 people comfortably on my verandah at one point in my cruise.  If you want extra space these cabins are it.


----------



## dizzyr

dsnydaddy said:


> Those are both extended verandah cabins.  I was in 5546 last Oct.  It was a great cabin.  Some of The extended cabins have a slight curvature to the exterior railing as a design feature.  5546 is one of those.  As a result the verandah is ever so slightly smaller than others in this class.  But this is really a small difference and hardly worth noting.  The trade off is that 5546 is a non-connecting room which is what I wanted.  I had 8 people comfortably on my verandah at one point in my cruise.  If you want extra space these cabins are it.



Awesome! Thanks for the info


----------



## Jiminy'sGirl

Just found this and love it...  Does anyone know if something similar exists for the classic ships? Meaning, is there a thread like devoted to the Magic and Wonder?


----------



## dsnydaddy

Nope.  The aft verandahs are larger but are also earmarked for handicapped as well.


----------



## lbgraves

Jiminy'sGirl said:


> Just found this and love it...  Does anyone know if something similar exists for the classic ships? Meaning, is there a thread like devoted to the Magic and Wonder?



No, we didn't sit around stalking the shipyard's website and obsessing over every single detail when the classics were built.


----------



## Jiminy'sGirl

lbgraves said:


> No, we didn't sit around stalking the shipyard's website and obsessing over every single detail when the classics were built.



Well, why the heck not?  

Ok, yeah... makes sense!!!  I wish I could see an exterior pic of the Wonder with all the staterooms labeled, though.  I have stared at tiny pics and tried to count them off using deck plans until I have a headache!


----------



## lbgraves

Sounds like you have volunteered for that project?   Personally, I didn't hear about DCL until 2002 when I got a brochure from DH under the tree that Christmas.  I think I've made up for it since then though.  LOL!


----------



## Jiminy'sGirl

lbgraves said:


> Sounds like you have volunteered for that project?   Personally, I didn't hear about DCL until 2002 when I got a brochure from DH under the tree that Christmas.  I think I've made up for it since then though.  LOL!


What a great present - and a great DH!

After I actually cruise the Wonder and get an idea of what is what I just might take on this project!


----------



## lbgraves

Jiminy'sGirl said:


> What a great present - and a great DH!



Yes on both counts!  He never was big on gifts but when the people at work asked what he was getting me that year he told them that it would be good.  LOL!  Ten cruises later.....he had no idea what he was getting himself into.


----------



## Callymum

I don't know if it has been said before but there has been added more steel work on the side of the ship which can cause a slight obstruction to the views in certain staterooms from the original pictures.

Here is the post of a lady who was surprised after Check in,  link with explanation.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2655554

The picture show steelwork added after the picture above with staterooms.


----------



## "Got Disney"

subscribing


----------



## DisDreamers

Bump***this is a great thread.

We have already sailed on the Dream this past January and are booked on the Fantasy next October. I assume all the room descriptions also apply for the Fantasy? Is that true?


----------



## Bear3412

Yes, except if your speaking of bed configurations within cabins.  I have found some that are different.


----------



## robin09

DisDreamers said:


> Bump***this is a great thread.
> 
> We have already sailed on the Dream this past January and are booked on the Fantasy next October. I assume all the room descriptions also apply for the Fantasy? Is that true?



Hey DisDreamers, which cruise?  we are also doing next October on the Fantasy (10/11)


----------



## DisDreamers

robin09 said:


> Hey DisDreamers, which cruise?  we are also doing next October on the Fantasy (10/11)



We are on the October 18th sailing. The 16th is our 15 year wedding anniversary.


----------



## lanejudy

DisDreamers said:


> Bump***this is a great thread.
> 
> We have already sailed on the Dream this past January and are booked on the Fantasy next October. I assume all the room descriptions also apply for the Fantasy? Is that true?



Also keep in mind that unless you read through the ENTIRE thread, some staterooms changed category several months after the Dream launched.  So the earlier posts may not be accurate with the current category.  Room descriptions should be correct, except for some bed configurations as noted by PP.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## DisDreamers

lanejudy said:


> Also keep in mind that unless you read through the ENTIRE thread, some staterooms changed category several months after the Dream launched.  So the earlier posts may not be accurate with the current category.  Room descriptions should be correct, except for some bed configurations as noted by PP.  Enjoy your cruise!



Thanks!!


----------



## Puigslovedisney

I'm a bit concerned that our Cat 7a room 9512 will not be worth the extra dollars we paid for a verandah. Any thoughts or pics out there?


----------



## cleophus12

We are in 9512 in December and I'm not too worried about the obstruction. It looks as though about half of the balcony may be blocked but the rest is open. There were some good pics on a thread out there but I can't remember where.


----------



## cleophus12

Pugs' that thread is Favorite 7A on fantasy. It has pics of the veranda on 9512.


----------



## dbenlee

Puigslovedisney said:


> I'm a bit concerned that our Cat 7a room 9512 will not be worth the extra dollars we paid for a verandah. Any thoughts or pics out there?



We were in 9512 on the Fantasy in June of this year and really enjoyed it.  We normally book verandah rooms and this was the first time we booked a 7A.  We would book this room again without hesitation. Two adults and a child could could easily stand at the rail of the verandah and enjoy the view.  Here are 2 pictures of the balcony.









Feel free to ask any questions you might have about this room.


----------



## Puigslovedisney

Thanks dbenlee anything you could tell us about the room would be appreciated. Any audible ship noise at night? Etc...


----------



## jessic2422

We are in a 4d room 6104 in about two weeks. I feel like it might be an imaginary category since it is the only blank one one the index.


----------



## pequele

Any word on the Dream's room 7676? Thanks


----------



## Lady V

any info on Dream 9520? Pictures, thoughts?


----------



## catshaw

We will be in stateroom 8598, category 4B on the Dream. I was wondering if we are going to have the verandah "skin" that others have discussed? I cannot seem to located in a pic after the skin was added.
Thanks!


----------



## Bear3412

catshaw said:


> We will be in stateroom 8598, category 4B on the Dream. I was wondering if we are going to have the verandah "skin" that others have discussed? I cannot seem to located in a pic after the skin was added.
> Thanks!



Yes, on the forward side of veranda. You can see where the skin will go in this image. Between the lifeboats and up to gap in glass surround on deck 11.       http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t177/HallsofVA/7012f594.jpg  This cabin sleeps 4 max, so it will lack either the wall murphy or the ceiling bunk.  If you sail in this cabin will you report back to the following thread and let us know which bed for the 4th pax it does have. TIA; http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3194826  HTH


----------



## Bear3412

Lady V said:


> any info on Dream 9520? Pictures, thoughts?



Looks fine to me.  No veranda skin fwiw.  The pics on the DCL site are accurate.  I still am clueless about which have these split baths though. http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/s...asy/deluxe-oceanview-stateroom-with-verandah/  This cabin sleep 3 max I believe, therefore will lack a ceiling bunk. Queen bed and couch only. Have you read the room reports, and perhaps the reports of rooms nearby? Dream and Fantasy should be similar experiences fwiw. http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/cruise-new/roomlist.cfm.  HTH


----------



## Bear3412

jessic2422 said:


> ... I feel like it might be an imaginary category since it is the only blank one one the index.



  Missing from what index, the room report index? If so it's listed for the Fantasy which should be the same.  If looking at the labeled pics, look for mirror image cabin 6604. HTH


----------



## catshaw

Bear3412 said:


> Yes, on the forward side of veranda. You can see where the skin will go in this image. Between the lifeboats and up to gap in glass surround on deck 11.
> This cabin sleeps 4 max, so it will lack either the wall murphy or the ceiling bunk.  If you sail in this cabin will you report back to the following thread and let us know which bed for the 4th pax it does have.
> 
> 
> Will do.
> I spoke to my travel agent and she thinks I am nuts for caring about this. Maybe it won't bother us. I'll take some pics and report back on which bed is missing.
> 
> Cathy


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Trying to plan our first cruise and this thread has been incredibly helpful!! Thanks to the OP's for putting together these highly detailed photos.


----------



## ptcbass

PryncessChrysty said:


> Trying to plan our first cruise and this thread has been incredibly helpful!! Thanks to the OP's for putting together these highly detailed photos.



I couldn't agree more! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## pepe3penelope

Bump!


----------



## TronkoMouse

catshaw said:


> We will be in stateroom 8598, category 4B on the Dream. I was wondering if we are going to have the verandah "skin" that others have discussed? I cannot seem to located in a pic after the skin was added.
> Thanks!



We stayed in 9590 which is directly above 8598. It also has the skin. You can see it in the picture below (along with my camera shy wife ). We had no issue with the skin. If anything I felt that it actually blocked some wind and added privacy. If you are really nit-picking I would say the only "issue" with the veranda was the gutter (the pipe behind my wife) that sometimes had deck water (from the pool deck) running down it.


----------



## Zandy595

Is there a thread like this for the Fantasy.  I'm trying to find a room that is between lifeboats.  I know some of the room numbers on the Dream are not the same on the Fantasy.


----------



## Bear3412

It's the same for the Fantasy. Room #'s and locations are the same.

What room #'s are different between the two ships? 

HTH


----------



## jenseib

Bear3412 said:


> It's the same for the Fantasy. Room #'s and locations are the same.
> 
> What room #'s are different between the two ships?
> 
> HTH



I have been told as well that not all rooms are numbered the same. it came up on this thread about a year or so ago


----------



## mcurrence

Hi Everyone...what a great thread!  Going on the Dream 2015 and will be in room 9622...any thoughts, pics? Thanks so much for putting this together


----------



## Bear3412

mcurrence said:


> Hi Everyone...what a great thread!  Going on the Dream 2015 and will be in room 9622...any thoughts, pics? Thanks so much for putting this together



A cat 4a unobstructed veranda that sleeps 5. Look great to me.
Slightly closer to the aft elevators which we would like, but great mid locale.

Have you seen the pics on the DCL site?  They are accurate.  All the 4a categories are pretty much the same that sleep 5. The pics don't show the wall murphy, but the floor plans do.
http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/s...uxe-family-oceanview-stateroom-with-verandah/

HTH


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Bear3412 said:


> A cat 4a unobstructed veranda that sleeps 5. Look great to me.
> Slightly closer to the aft elevators which we would like, but great mid locale.
> 
> Have you seen the pics on the DCL site?  They are accurate.  All the 4a categories are pretty much the same that sleep 5. The pics don't show the wall murphy, but the floor plans do.
> http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/s...uxe-family-oceanview-stateroom-with-verandah/
> 
> HTH



Not all 4As sleep 5.  We had 2 different 4A rooms on our recent B2B.  One had the murphy bed, one didn't.

4A with murphy bed:





4A without murphy bed:


----------



## lbgraves

jenseib said:


> I have been told as well that not all rooms are numbered the same. it came up on this thread about a year or so ago





Zandy595 said:


> Is there a thread like this for the Fantasy.  I'm trying to find a room that is between lifeboats.  I know some of the room numbers on the Dream are not the same on the Fantasy.



Not true, the staterooms are exactly the same on both the Dream and Fantasy.  The only discussion I have seen here regarding possible differences were with the room configurations and how many people each could sleep.  However, after spending hours searching and getting confirmation for the thread I did with that information, I didn't find a single room that was different between the two ships.


----------



## cruisecrasher

I wonder if they meant numbers were different between the dream class and the classics?


----------



## mcurrence

Bear3412....Thanks for the info..did you actually stay in this room?  I 'm almost certain it has the murphy bed, no?


----------



## Bear3412

mcurrence said:


> bear3412....thanks for the info..did you actually stay in this room?
> no
> 
> i 'm almost certain it has the murphy bed, no?
> 9622 sleeps 5, therefore has a murphy bed and a ceiling bunk.



hth

ETA; An awesome dedicated diser put this great resource together; http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3194826


----------



## mcurrence

Perfect!  Thanks so much


----------



## Bear3412

mcurrence said:


> Perfect!  Thanks so much



Your welcome. 

 Enjoy.


----------



## ACJT

Dream corner aft 7688 and 7686

We have these two connecting rooms booked and wonder if the verandas have a removable divider, or if there is actually a dead space between the two. its hard to tell from the deckplans I have seen.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Jenn-N-Bryan

Totally late to this party and it's prob been posted before but...anyone have any pics of Fantasy room 10166? I found a video on YouTube that showed it pretty well but wanted to see other's pics. We have always stayed midship and this is our first aft stay - not too worried about the vibrations and very excited about our oversized veranda!


----------



## Bear3412

ACJT said:


> Dream corner aft 7688 and 7686
> 
> We have these two connecting rooms booked and wonder if the verandas have a removable divider, or if there is actually a dead space between the two. its hard to tell from the deckplans I have seen....



I've always wondered about these cabin balcony connections. 
I thought I recall years ago when the Dream launched the answer was no. 
But I also recall a little door of sorts on the side room (not aft) that created a little protected space "outside" the normal veranda area. 

Never heard anymore, so IDK.

Of course that could have been noise from another cruise line, but ...

Please take pics from both sides and report back.

TIA


----------



## Bear3412

Jenn-N-Bryan said:


> .... I found a video on YouTube that showed it pretty well but wanted to see other's pics....



What did the video lack that you desire?

Are you going to share the video link?   Lol

Most pax are pleasantly satisfied with an even lame video.

All the cabins are pretty much the same in a specified cat.

Ahhh, I see now, cat 5e aft .

Here is the adjoining cabin 10164; http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46984761&postcount=11

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/g1227-dream-10664.html

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50714949&postcount=3

After the last linked photos you get no more sympathy. 

This cabin is dead center aft with an extra large veranda.

What else do you need to know?

You apparently have heard the possible short comings, ie; vibrations, sound, showers/trash from Cabanas.
These are sacrifices that must be made for such impressive balconies.

Enjoy


----------



## ACJT

Bear3412 said:


> I've always wondered about these cabin balcony connections. I thought I recall years ago when the Dream launched the answer was no. But I also recall a little door of sorts on the side room (not aft) that created a little protected space "outside" the normal veranda area.   Never heard anymore, so IDK.  Of course that could have been noise from another cruise line, but ...  Please take pics from both sides and report back.  TIA



I'll definitely take pics and try to post a u toob of it too.  I still would love to see pics/video before I go though.  We don't sail till Aug


----------



## disney1474

Hi

Our first cruise is in April on the Dream and very excited.  Any one ever stay in or near our room and have pictures?  Is this a good spot?  Again, this is our first cruise and lots to learn


----------



## ACJT

Jessica_Mouse said:


> Hi everyone -- I was fortunate enough to stay in stateroom 8682 on the May 1st sailing of the Dream
> It is a HA cabin on the Aft of the ship -- category 6A -- here are some pics! I would HIGHLY recommend this cabin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ignore my DBF in the mirror )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (bathroom door)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now...the amazing verandah!!!
> 
> Walk out the door and look to the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out the door looking to the left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if anyone has any questions



{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 Verdana;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;}
\deftab720
\pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0

\f0\fs26 \cf0 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 }

Was the divider between this corner aft room and the first adjacent side balcony removable or would it open.  We have 7688 and 7686 booked on an upcoming dream cruise and would love to know if their balconies could open to each other.


----------



## hbg4

We have stayed in this cabin before on the Dream on deck 8, but I doubt that they would connect to balconies on deck 7. But the photo shows that the divider to the right of the deck can be opened. We've stayed on the Dream and they do open all these dividers when cleaning and upon request. I don't think that they can be removed.


----------



## pgshallen

catshaw said:


> We will be in stateroom 8598, category 4B on the Dream. I was wondering if we are going to have the verandah "skin" that others have discussed? I cannot seem to located in a pic after the skin was added.
> Thanks!


We are booked in 8598 this year in November. Can you tell me if the verandah skin bothered you or if you had any other issues with the stateroom? Also, does 8598 have a pull down bunk bed or a Murphy wall bed?  Thank you for your help!


----------



## jamer8

Have looked at the photos but something is different. Then I realized, our cabin is on Deck 9-starboard-aft. If you watch the Dream on the PC web cam, there are now support "bars" attached near the port hole cabins. Our cabin is one that does not have the "support bar" to obstruct a view.  Just lucked out, we hope.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

Great thread


----------



## ACJT

Bear3412 said:


> I've always wondered about these cabin balcony connections.
> I thought I recall years ago when the Dream launched the answer was no.
> But I also recall a little door of sorts on the side room (not aft) that created a little protected space "outside" the normal veranda area.
> 
> Never heard anymore, so IDK.
> 
> Of course that could have been noise from another cruise line, but ...
> 
> Please take pics from both sides and report back.
> 
> TIA


Just recently back from our Dream cruise.  Wow! i can confirm that 7688 (corner aft) and 7686 do have connecting balconies.  Our room steward opened our divider and it made for a huge balcony.


----------



## afyoung

KS929 said:


> Maybe they needed that space for the float-out so that their crew can scatter on the balcony for look out and that they might add dividers later?
> 
> I hear ya discorsner we have that room too..


I have read a review from someone who was in 6192- the flagpole room...their balcony was divided, and rather deep.  From the rail he said he could see into the neighbor's balcony due to the curve of the ship.  I think all of the dividers are retractable though if rooms can be connected.


----------



## pillow

ACJT said:


> Just recently back from our Dream cruise.  Wow! i can confirm that 7688 (corner aft) and 7686 do have connecting balconies.  Our room steward opened our divider and it made for a huge balcony.



Nice set up.  We sailed in 7192/7194 a few months ago.  We loved the private feel back there.  Question for you . . . how did you get 7688?  Were you able to book it directly?  Or was it assigned GTY?


----------



## ACJT

ACJT said:


> I'll definitely take pics and try to post a u toob of it too.  I still would love to see pics/video before I go though.  We don't sail till Aug


----------



## ACJT

pillow said:


> Nice set up.  We sailed in 7192/7194 a few months ago.  We loved the private feel back there.  Question for you . . . how did you get 7688?  Were you able to book it directly?  Or was it assigned GTY?




We have a son with ASD and some mild mobility issues.  DCL offered it to us as we use a larger stroller for him. Larger entrance door and huge open balcony worked really nice.  Our first DCL cruise was a terrific experience all in all.


----------



## Kathyeba76

HallsofVA said:


> In honor of the Dream's MV today, I'm repurposing this post to attempt to create a comprehensive index of the information in this thread.  This will be a continuing work in progress, but hopefully we can cut down the amount of time people spend looking for things.  Hopefully I can do 40-60 posts a night, and make some progress slowly but surely.
> 
> 
> Getting excited!  We will be in CAT 5A 9046 in 58 days!
> NOTE - All of the post #s referenced below assume you are viewing from oldest (Post 1) to newest (highest number post), and not in the reverse order.
> 
> General links:
> Dream Deck Plans - Here's an easy to use one, though accessible cabins may be off.  Interactive Deck Plans
> 
> Pictures labeled with stateroom numbers - Aft, front, starboard forward, starboard midship, starboard aft, concierge port forward - Post 1
> 
> Accessible rooms - Post 1, 1096,
> Connecting rooms (how to find) - Post 123,
> Noise/Shading - From above Deck 10 (pools, Cabanas, etc.) - Post 127, 134,
> Noise - From below or nearby (nightclubs, theatres, etc.) -
> Porthole - Double - Post 1, 52, 61, 121,
> Porthole - Forward Facing - Post 90, 108, 109, 111, 120, 129, 154, 226, 231, 239,
> Porthole - Sizes - Post 1, 40, 54, 55, 61, 64, 127,
> Verabdah - Aft - Post 127, 140, 172,
> Verandah - Concierge - 99, 101, 102, 118, 127,
> Verandah - Extended - Post 80, 222, 226, 227, 1101,
> Verandah - General - Post 150,
> Verandah - Metal walled - Post 1, 110,
> Verandah - Obstructed - Post 1, 1131,
> Verandah - View of water from room - Post 25, 80, 148,
> Verandah - Railing - Deck 5 & 6 - Post 40, 47,
> 
> Stateroom Categories - Post 182,
> Concierge -
> Royal Suite - (Cat R) - General Pictures - Post 118, 131, 133, 12002 Walt, 12002, 12502 Roy, 12502, 12502,
> 1 BR Suite - (Cat T) - 11016, 11018, 12000, 12000, 12000,
> Concierge Family Room - (Cat V) - 11010, 12016, 12504, 12504,
> 
> Deluxe Family Oceanview with Verandah -
> (Cat 4A) - 10582, 10622,
> (Cat 4B) - 8090, 8092, 8588, 8588, 8588, 8590, 8590, 8644,
> (Cat 4C) - 7590, 7594, 7596, 7598, 7600,
> (Cat 4D)
> 
> Deluxe Oceanview with Verandah -
> (Cat 5A) - 9012, 9152, 9512, 9652, 10500,
> (Cat 5B) - 8022, 8164, 8520, 8520, 8578, 8646, 8648, 8662, 8662,
> (Cat 5C) - 7022, 7022, 7058, 7170, 7520, 7548, 7556, 7568, 7570, 7668
> (Cat 5D) - 6164, 6664
> (Cat 5E) - 5024, 5052, 5052, 5052, 5524, 5524, 5544, 5546, 5546, 5548, 5552, 5552, 5552,
> 
> Deluxe Oceanview with Verandah (*metal walled) -
> (Cat 6A) - 8176, 8188, 8194, 8674, 8674,  8676, 8682, 9164, 9664, 9664, 9666, 9668, 9672, 9674, 10658, 10658,
> (Cat 6B) - 5192, 5180, 5680, 6178, 6190, 6192, 6192, 6192, 6678, 7182, 7680, 7688, 7690, 7690
> (Cat 6C) (not a real category yet, but appearing on DCL Virtual Deck Plan)Deluxe Oceanview with Verandah -
> 
> Deluxe Family Oceanview -
> (Cat 8A) - General info - Post 126, 5018, 5020, 5022, 5518, 5520, 5522, 5522, 6012, 6014, 6016, 6510, 6512, 6514,
> (Cat 8B) - 9500,
> (Cat 8C)
> (Cat 8D) - 5016, 5516, 6010, 6508, 6666. 6668,
> 
> Deluxe Oceanview -
> (Cat 9A) - 5186, 5686, 6186, 6686 - 2 medium windows - Post 1, 121, Side facing, large portholes - 6008, 6506, 7008, 7506, 8008, 8506 - Post 115, 6008, 6504, 6506, 7006, 7008, 7008, 7504, 7506, 7506, 8006, 8008, 8502, 8502, 8502, 8504, 8504, 8504, 8504, 8504, 8506, 8506,
> (Cat 9B)
> 
> Deluxe Inside - (Cat 10)
> 
> Standard Inside - (Cat 11)
> Cat 11B - 7689,
> 
> Rooms to potentially avoid -
> Cat 5E - Heavily obstructed and no extended verandah - 5024 & 5524 - Post 1, 195,
> 
> Other things -
> Aerial view - Post 1
> Aft flagpole - Post 41, 44, 50, 188, 201,
> Cabanas Food Court - Post 169,
> Cleaning/maintenance platforms - Post 61, 78, 85, 127, 157, 158, 181, 183,
> Crew/Officer cabins - Deck 10,
> Deck 5 aft access door - Post 1, 188,
> Donald during float out - Post 24
> Float out picture - Post 23,
> Inside Pictures - Post 186,
> Navigation Wings - Post 77,
> Palo - Post 169, 204,
> Rainforest Room - Post 202,
> Senses Spa - Post 73, 85, 202,
> Side of Ship (Port vs Starboard) - Post 160,
> Sorcerer Mickey - Post 143, 144, 146,


----------



## Susiesark

I was on the Fantasy last week, in room 7194. The balcony was about 15'x 15'.  It was enormous, although the room itself seemed tight. I would absolutely book this room again.l


----------



## Nicbar

Just back from the DREAM....stateroom 7668 (obstructed view) and ajoining room 7666.  the balcony's were ajoining too!  That was super fun. our view was fine...a bit of wasted space behind the wall...but all in all desent view.  but....the beds vibrated when the ship docked or turned around and it was definitly bother some.  I would not get this room again for this very reason. elevator location was awesome!  not loud at all!!  and right under cabanas! however, 3 nights of poor sleep was just too much! Both rooms have upper bunks and pull out couches.  Two sinks! separate toilet and shower...very nice so two can get ready at once!  view of castaway! and fireworks!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Nicbar said:


> ajoining room 7666. the balcony's were ajoining too!


I'm thinking you mean "connecting"?  Adjoining means next door (but not connecting).  As in no interior door or opening divider.


----------



## jenseib

Nicbar said:


> Just back from the DREAM....stateroom 7668 (obstructed view) and ajoining room 7666.  the balcony's were ajoining too!  That was super fun. our view was fine...a bit of wasted space behind the wall...but all in all desent view.  but....the beds vibrated when the ship docked or turned around and it was definitly bother some.  I would not get this room again for this very reason. elevator location was awesome!  not loud at all!!  and right under cabanas! however, 3 nights of poor sleep was just too much! Both rooms have upper bunks and pull out couches.  Two sinks! separate toilet and shower...very nice so two can get ready at once!  view of castaway! and fireworks!!


 
I was in 7666 before and though we had the vibration it never bothered us as it was only when docking and we were up.  If it happened at night it was never noticed.  It's really not right under Cabanas either as there are a few floors between, so noise from there would never be an issue.


----------



## mcurrence

jenseib said:


> I was in 7666 before and though we had the vibration it never bothered us as it was only when docking and we were up.  If it happened at night it was never noticed.  It's really not right under Cabanas either as there are a few floors between, so noise from there would never be an issue.


Hi All!  Just back from a sailing on the Dream 9/14 in room 9622.  Great room with Murphy bed  We booked a cruise for next year on the Fantasy and reserved stateroom 9588...does anyone have any info/pics?  I've read some conflicting info that it might have some "obstruction"  but I thought all 4A category rooms were unobstructed views? What I read about the stateroom adjacent to it is that it is : slightly obstructed by the vertical "white walls" that run up the side of the ship"  Can anyone clarify?
Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Bear3412

See images, then read thread in reverse IMO.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/surprise-obstructed-verandahs-on-the-disney-dream.2655554/

HTH


----------



## mcurrence

Bear3412 said:


> See images, then read thread in reverse IMO.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/surprise-obstructed-verandahs-on-the-disney-dream.2655554/
> 
> HTH


Thank you Bear3412...you continue to be very helpful


----------



## quandrea

pillow said:


> Nice set up.  We sailed in 7192/7194 a few months ago.  We loved the private feel back there.  Question for you . . . how did you get 7688?  Were you able to book it directly?  Or was it assigned GTY?


We are booked in those two cabins. Is there privacy between the cabins on either side of 7192/94?


----------



## pillow

quandrea said:


> We are booked in those two cabins. Is there privacy between the cabins on either side of 7192/94?



We just booked those 2 cabins again as well.  You have staterooms on either side, so no privacy in that respect.  On the balconies, you have a normal partition between your room and the next.  Even though there is an inside stateroom (7191) next to 7192, the balcony for 7190 wraps around to meet 7192.  We found it very quiet back there and loved it!

Jodie


----------



## kellijo2121

pillow said:


> Nice set up.  We sailed in 7192/7194 a few months ago.  We loved the private feel back there.  Question for you . . . how did you get 7688?  Were you able to book it directly?  Or was it assigned GTY?



We booked 7192 and 7194, can you tell me if these rooms have a puhlman bed above the couch.


----------



## Bear3412

kellijo2121 said:


> We booked 7192 and 7194, can you tell me if these rooms have a puhlman bed above the couch.



7192, Cat 5e, sleeps 3. Queen and couch.  No bunk.

7194, Cat 5e, sleeps 4, Queen, couch, and bunk.

HTH


----------



## kellijo2121

Thank You!


----------



## FigmentSpark

Is it just me or are the images with the room numbers on page 1 really gone for good?


----------



## tinkerone

FigmentSpark said:


> Is it just me or are the images with the room numbers on page 1 really gone for good?


Do you meant you can't see the pictures?  I still see them there.  The numbers are there as well.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Must be my stupid browser, then.  Thanks.


----------



## JanBlessed

So happy to see this post again!  I had been looking for it


----------



## barbarossa_hoosier

Just tagging, so that I'm subscribed. This is an incredibly helpful thread; thanks!


----------



## AmyAmy

I can no longer see the ship photos with the stateroom numbers labeled. I found those images to be so helpful and now it appears the images have exceeded their limit. I am only seeing the following stock images where the ship's photos once appeared. Can someone provide the direct link to their new home? Thank you in advance.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

AmyAmy said:


> I can no longer see the ship photos with the stateroom numbers labeled. I found those images to be so helpful and now it appears the images have exceeded their limit. I am only seeing the following stock images where the ship's photos once appeared. Can someone provide the direct link to their new home? Thank you in advance.


That would be because Photobucket has changed their policies.  Apparently those photos were hosted on Photobucket and they now require a paid membership to post such photos on a 3rd party site.  Hopefully the original poster of those photos will find another way to post them.

Hmmm....I apparently saved a couple of the photos some time ago:


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Found another one:


----------



## AmyAmy

PrincessShmoo said:


> Found another one:
> View attachment 251666


 I am so grateful. I cannot thank you enough!!!


----------



## kmix78

Are there numbered photos available for Wonder? The Dream and Fantasy photos are so helpful!


----------



## princesspeaony

Any updated port side photos by chance from anyone? I too, need the exterior numbers for forward cabins!


----------



## mmmears

kmix78 said:


> Are there numbered photos available for Wonder? The Dream and Fantasy photos are so helpful!



I’ve never seen any but if there are pics like this for the Wonder and the Magic I would love to see them.


----------



## Rizzo1

We are booked for cabin 9152 for May. Is there any way of telling me more about it and perhaps 'pointing it out'?


----------



## Rizzo1

Oops! We are going to be on the Fantasy.


----------



## ChicosWife

Is a secret verandah a room where you pay for an oceanview, but actually get a verandah of some kind?


----------



## MsJiminyCricket

HallsofVA said:


> ** - Update 1/26/11 -  NEW COMPREHENSIVE INDEX to this THREAD started in POST 7 **
> Index in Post 7
> 
> 
> Now that we've had our first detailed look at the Dream, there are some things that we can confirm.
> 
> First, the 9A corner rooms at the back of the ship appear to have 2 medium-sized porthole windows instead of 1 large porthole!  (rooms 5186, 5686, 6186, 6686)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gray area that breaks up the rooms on Deck 5 aft is a hallway leading to a door that opens out onto a larger than normal verandah area.  We saw good pictures of the door when it was opened the first night, but it is unclear whether the space is open across the various verandah rooms next to it, or whether it is separated off.  (rooms 5188, 5190, 5192 and 5688)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there does not appear to be any downgrading of rooms at the moment to create "secret verandah rooms" as on the current ships, there definitely appears to be some obstructions to the verandahs at the back, that may lead to some reclassification if enough people complain about the obstructions.  Rooms 7668 and 7170 (cat 5C) appear to have the most obstruction from the pictures, but 9152/9652 (5A), 8164/8662 (5B), 6164/6664 (5D) all have some obstruction overhead as on the current ships (though the deck 6 ones looks really slight.)  In addition, because of the rounded detailing, rooms 9164, 9664, 8176, 8674, 7182, 7680, 6178, 6678, 5180 and 5680 all have some obstructions to the verandah as well, but they are all advertised as metal walled verandahs so probably no adjustment there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also obstructions on the verandah rooms by the forward portholes as well.  If you look at the following picture, rooms 5524/5024, 7520/7022, 8520/8022, and 9512/9012 all seem to have some obstruction to the verandah, though some is quite slight.  Anyone who books 5024 or 5524 should really complain, since the verandah is seriously obstructed, and that verandah is not extended out as the rest of the 5E verandahs ended up being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The accessible Cat 4B rooms on Deck 8 (8090/8588 and 8092/8590) appear to have double sized verandahs.  When you look at a picture of the side of the ship, the is a blank where it appears like a room is missing, until you line up the deck plan and see the two accessible rooms there.  This also seems to hold for the accessible room 5552, which is the last verandah room on the left on the picture above.  Assume it will hold true for the accessible rooms on the port side of the ship as well, on decks 8 and 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who have asked for it, here's a new indexed picture of the starboard aft part of the Dream:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the forward part!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the front facing rooms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not labeled, but this shows a clear view of the two royal suites and suite 12000, plus the top of the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some of the concierge rooms on the port side:


Is there any chance that someone has done a picture set like this, but labeled for the Magic?


----------



## wehrengrizz

MsJiminyCricket said:


> Is there any chance that someone has done a picture set like this, but labeled for the Magic?


 Oh my goodness I was just thinking the same thing (as I sifted through SO many pages here haha) This is amazingness.


----------

